# Entnahmefenster für Hechte



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch mal super! #6

*Entnahmefenster für Hechte auf den Gewässern der Müritzfischer*

Laut der facebook-Seite der Müritzfischer wird ab 2015 ein Entnahmefenster für Hechte auf dem Kölpinsee eingeführt.
Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Entnahmefenster besser für den  Hechtbestand ist als ein Mindestmaß. Demnach dürfen ab diesem Jahr auf  dem Kölpinsee nur noch Hechte zwischen 60 und 90 Zentimetern entnommen  werden. Größere und kleinere Exemplare müssen schonend zurückgesetzt  werden. Bei einem Erfolg dieser Maßnahme wollen die verantwortlichen  Fischer das Entnahmefenster auf all ihre Gewässer übertragen – das  betrifft dann immerhin fast 30.000 ha Wasserfläche!
Die Müritzfischer wollen mit dieser Aktion auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.

http://www.angelpiloten.de/news/ent...hte-auf-den-gewaessern-der-mueritzfischer-427


----------



## phirania (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Super schießen sich die Angler mal wieder selber ins Bein....#q#q#q
Dann geht doch überhaupt nicht mehr angeln.#d
Noch mehr Verbote braucht man nicht.#d


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



phirania schrieb:


> Super schießen sich die Angler mal wieder selber ins Bein....#q#q#q
> Dann geht doch überhaupt nicht mehr angeln.#d
> Noch mehr Verbote braucht man nicht.#d



Was soll denn schlecht daran sein? Wenn es förderlich für den Bestand ist?
Zumal 60 cm eh Mindestmaß ist, alles was über 90 cm ist kann man eh nicht vernünftig verwerten, also doch gar kein Problem- außer für die Fleischer, die dann eben ein größeren Fisch schwimmen lassen müssen.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



phirania schrieb:


> Super schießen sich die Angler mal wieder selber ins Bein....#q#q#q
> 
> Dann geht doch überhaupt nicht mehr angeln.#d
> 
> Noch mehr Verbote braucht man nicht.#d




Stimme dir zu, wobei der verantwortungsvolle Angler schon bevor es solche Gesetze gibt/gab, die meisten gefangen kapitalen Fische nicht abschlägt.


----------



## labralehn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hechte können wohl einen Ausgleich vornehmen, wenn sie aus 8-10 Metern Tiefe gedrillt werden.

Aber was ist, wenn der Hecht den Drilling zu tief inhaliert hat.

Könnte das nicht problematisch werden, so einen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen?


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Vielleicht darf man den dann auch wieder kleinschnibbeln und verbuddeln oder sein Sch.....


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hechte können wohl einen Ausgleich vornehmen, wenn sie aus 8-10 Metern Tiefe gedrillt werden.
> 
> Aber was ist, wenn der Hecht den Drilling zu tief inhaliert hat.
> 
> Könnte das nicht problematisch werden, so einen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen?




Dann entweder abschlagen und mitnehmen oder abschlagen und ins Gewässer werfen oder abschlagen und verbuddeln. 

So wie es mit untermaßigen oder geschonten verletzten Fischen in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich geregelt ist. Aber ich denke dazu wird es dann auch eine genaue Regelung geben, falls dieses Entnahmefenster überhaupt eingeführt wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Dann nimmt man Hechte zwischen 60 und 90cm mit und lässt die größeren Hechte so lange im Wasser, bis sie eines natürlichen Todes sterben.....und dann? Was soll dann nachkommen, wenn man die etwas kleineren bereits entnommen hat?  Studien....

Auch kapitale Hechte kann man theoretisch verwerten....warum auch nicht? Bedeutet ja nicht, das man den gefangenen Fisch alleine essen muss.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



D1985 schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man Hechte zwischen 60 und 90cm mit und lässt die größeren Hechte so lange im Wasser, bis sie eines natürlichen Todes sterben.....und dann? Was soll dann nachkommen, wenn man die etwas kleineren bereits entnommen hat?  Studien....




Könnte zu einem erheblichen Rognerüberschuss führen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hechte können wohl einen Ausgleich vornehmen, wenn sie aus 8-10 Metern Tiefe gedrillt werden.
> 
> Aber was ist, wenn der Hecht den Drilling zu tief inhaliert hat.
> 
> Könnte das nicht problematisch werden, so einen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen?



Anstatt zu spekulieren, vielleicht mal selber lesen unter:

www.mueritzfischer.de

Dann werdet ihr lesen können das jeder Fisch wieder ins Gewässer zurück zu geben ist, der in Schonzeit oder eben bei nicht entsprechenden Maß gefangen wurde, auch wenn nicht mehr lebensfähig.  Vorher waidgerechtes Töten vorausgesetzt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



D1985 schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man Hechte zwischen 60 und 90cm mit und lässt die größeren Hechte so lange im Wasser, bis sie eines natürlichen Todes sterben.....und dann? Was soll dann nachkommen, wenn man die etwas kleineren bereits entnommen hat?  Studien....
> 
> Auch kapitale Hechte kann man theoretisch verwerten....warum auch nicht? Bedeutet ja nicht, das man den gefangenen Fisch alleine essen muss.



Meinst du die sterben auch nicht so irgendwann mal? Glaube das tun mehr Kapitale als das sie gefangen und entnommen werden.


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo!

Wir als Müritzfischer haben diese Maßnahme lange überlegt und halten sie für sinnvoll.
Eingeführt wurde sie bereits, das Fenster gilt seit dem 1. Januar 2015. Rechtlich ist es überhaupt kein Problem, da wir mit dieser Maßnahme über dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß liegen.
Das Fenster gilt auch für die Fischer, die praktizieren das schon länger. Denn ein großer Hecht ist nicht unbedingt der Verkaufsschlager, daher umgehen wir den Fang so gut es geht.
Sollten große Fische im Netz landen und zu stark verletzt sein, dann werden unsere Fischer diese mitnehmen.
Was das Zurücksetzen verletzter Fische durch Angler angeht, da sind wir aktuell bei der gleichen Regelung wie für untermaßige Fische. Sie müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Würden wir die Entnahme verletzer Fische generell erlauben, wären leider viele kleine Zander schwer verletzt und wahrscheinlich auch etliche große Hechte. 

Wir wollen keineswegs das reine C&R einführen (in Deutschland  sowieso nicht möglich), eine selektive Entnahme befürworten wir aber  ausdrücklich.
Wir freuen uns natürlich, wenn diese Maßnahme Angelgäste anlockt, wissen aber auch, dass wir damit nicht alle glücklich machen!

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Oh man, hoffentlich wird dieser Mist nicht in unseren Gewässern eingeführt. Verlängerte Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sind ja schön und gut aber ein ein Entnahmefenster muss ja nicht unbedingt sein. Es sollte jeder selbst frei entscheiden können ob er nen Meterfisch mitnehmen will oder nicht. Da wird das Angeln nur noch mehr eingeschränkt und vermiest. Die einzigen, die sich darüber freuen, sind doch die Trophäenjäger und Releaser.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Releaser oder nicht, in erster Linie möchte ich Fische fangen und das möglichst regelmäßig. Ich hab kein Bock 5x angeln zu gehen und nix zu fangen. Wer das gerne mal erleben möchte, kann sich am Neckar im Stuttgarter Raum so richtig austoben. Viel Spaß dabei! |supergri

In diesem Sinne gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn wir schon mal einen Müritzfischer hier haben noch eine Frage:
Wie kann die Schonzeit für den Hecht ausgesetzt werden? Geht doch auf keinen Fall mit der Fischereiverordnung/Fischereigesetz von MVP überein.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Der Müritzfischer schrieb:


> Wir ... wissen aber auch, dass wir damit nicht alle glücklich machen!


Darum sollte es auch nicht gehen, sondern darum das Richtige fürs jeweilige Gewässer, Bestände und Angler vor Ort zu tun.

 Ich begrüße es ausdrücklich, wenn solche Entscheidungen (sowohl _pro_ als auch _contra_) durch die Bewirtschafter getroffen werden (fundierte Analyse zuvor natürlich vorausgesetzt) und eben nicht pauschal durch Gesetzgeber, wie so oft in wirren Petitionen gefordert.

 Und auch Jubel oder Kritik durch Angler, die die Gewässer, Bestände, Bedingungen vor Ort,... gar nicht kennen ist sachlich so viel wert wie ein Frettchenfurz und sollte euch als Bewirtschafter gar nicht jucken.

 Dieselbe Entscheidungsfreiheit für Bewirtschafter aufgrund konkreter Gewässerbedingungen vor Ort wünsch ich mir auch bei Mindestmaßen & Schonzeiten.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Wir freuen uns natürlich, wenn diese Maßnahme Angelgäste anlockt, wissen aber auch, dass wir damit nicht alle glücklich machen!


Ich finde es gut, dass man wenigstens zum Hauptbeweggrund für diese Maßnahme steht!
Großfischzirkus für die Releaser Fraktion, damit die Kasse stimmt!
Wie man sieht, wird dies ja auch anstandslos akzeptiert und die Leute greifen wieder das uralte Märchen auf, dass man Großhechte ohnehin nicht verwerten kann!
Wünsche gutes gelingen, aber ohne mich! 
Solange es noch andere fangträchtige Hechtreviere in Deutschland gibt, wo man, *wenn man denn will*, einen Kapitalen mitnehmen darf, für mich nix mehr Müritz!

Jürgen


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal einen Müritzfischer hier haben noch eine Frage:
> Wie kann die Schonzeit für den Hecht ausgesetzt werden? Geht doch auf keinen Fall mit der Fischereiverordnung/Fischereigesetz von MVP überein.



In Binnengewässern MVP gibt es keine Schonzeit für Hecht


----------



## Stralsund (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal super! #6
> 
> *Entnahmefenster für Hechte auf den Gewässern der Müritzfischer*
> 
> ...



Was ich mich frage: Wie definiert sich dieser Erfolg? Bzw. was kann ich als Angler tun, damit dieser Erfolg verhindert wird, wenn ich als Angler auch gerne mal große Hechte mitnehme?

Ist es ein Erfolg, wenn im Gewässer dann nur noch große Hechte sind, von denen kaum noch einer mitgenommen werden darf?

Ich halte nichts von selektiver Entnahme. Keiner kann die Auswirkungen auf die Hechtpopulation abschätzen.
Jahrzehnte lang ging es ohne selektive Entnahme und offenbar gibt es reichlich Hechte.



Der Müritzfischer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir als Müritzfischer haben diese Maßnahme lange überlegt und halten sie für sinnvoll.
> Eingeführt wurde sie bereits, das Fenster gilt seit dem 1. Januar 2015.  Rechtlich ist es überhaupt kein Problem, da wir mit dieser Maßnahme über  dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß liegen.
> ...



Ach so jetzt wird ein Schuh daraus: *Die Fischer sind die besseren Menschen! *Ein verletzter Hecht beim Fischer ist natürlich wirklich verletzt. Während der skrupellose Angler jeden großen Hecht als verletzt betrachtet, um ihn illegalerweise mitzunehmen. :r

Hier geht es darum, dass die Fischer mehr Profit machen wollen und der Angler hat die Arschkarte. Jeder Fisch, den die Angler entnehmen, kann nicht von Fischern verkauft werden. Weniger entnommene Fische = weniger Besatz = mehr Profit. 
Und natürlich können auch sehr große Hechte sinnvoll verwertet werden. Ich kenne Boddenfischer persönlich - da wird JEDER Hecht verwertet, wenn auch teils zu Dumping-Preisen.

Glückwunsch zu einem weiteren Angelverbot! Ich wäre ja noch für ein Entnahmefenster von von 56cm bis 56,5cm.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> In Binnengewässern MVP gibt es keine Schonzeit für Hecht




Du hast Recht! Danke!


----------



## mathei (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> In Binnengewässern MVP gibt es keine Schonzeit für Hecht



Das ist so falsch. Die Schonzeit gibt es. Sie ist jedoch ( *in einigen Gewässern *) ausgesetzt. Das bestimmt der jeweilige Bewirtschafter. Und das ist auch *gut* so. So wie Kati schon schrieb: Der Bewirtschafter legt es fest und nicht der Gesetzgeber.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich zitiere mal aus fb-Eintrag der Müritzfischer (hoffentlich kein Problem, aber der Beitrag ist ja eh öffentlich):

_Die  Müritzfischer praktizieren seit über 60 Jahren eine nachhaltige  Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer. Aktuelle wissenschaftliche  Untersuchungen lassen vermuten, dass zur weiteren Verbesserung der  Hechtbestände andere Maßnahmen als das klassische Mindestmaß besser  funktionieren._

Auf welche wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen beruft man sich? Sind diese öffentlich einsehbar?

Grundsätzlich befürworte ich solche Maßnahmen, wenn es dem Bestand gut tut. Andererseits könnte man aber auch denken, dass die Berufsfischer mit solchen Maßnahmen einfach nur Geld durch nicht oder weniger notwendige Besatzmaßnahmen sparen wollen.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

mathei schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch. Die Schonzeit gibt es. Sie ist jedoch ( *in einigen Gewässern *) ausgesetzt. Das bestimmt der jeweilige Bewirtschafter. Und das ist auch *gut* so. So wie Kati schon schrieb: Der Bewirtschafter legt es fest und nicht der Gesetzgeber.




Nö, gibt es nicht.

http://www.angeln-ruegen.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-angeln-mv.html


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



mathei schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch. Die Schonzeit gibt es. Sie ist jedoch ( *in einigen Gewässern *) ausgesetzt. Das bestimmt der jeweilige Bewirtschafter. Und das ist auch *gut* so. So wie Kati schon schrieb: Der Bewirtschafter legt es fest und nicht der Gesetzgeber.



Okay. Es ging um die Frage nach Schonzeit in der Fischereiverordnung MVP. Und da gibt es Für Hecht in Binnengewässern keine Schonzeit. Was der Pächter oder Bewirtschafter daraus macht, ist doch seine Sache.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage: Wie definiert sich dieser Erfolg? Bzw. was kann ich als Angler tun, damit dieser Erfolg verhindert wird, wenn ich als Angler auch gerne mal große Hechte mitnehme?
> 
> Ist es ein Erfolg, wenn im Gewässer dann nur noch große Hechte sind, von denen kaum noch einer mitgenommen werden darf?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch der Punkt, auch in den nächsten jahren soll es noch genug Fisch geben, denn der Angeldruck wächst von Jahr zu Jahr, sollte dir am Bodden ja nicht entgangen sein|rolleyes

Zu der Sache das der Fisch zurück muss, habe es selber erlebt in der Schonzeit gefangene Zander, schnell ein Haken in Schlund um bei der kontrolle zu erzählen der hat zu tief geschluckt.
Somit ist diese Regel nur aufgrund der Angler nötig.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



mathei schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch. Die Schonzeit gibt es. Sie ist jedoch ( *in einigen Gewässern *) ausgesetzt. Das bestimmt der jeweilige Bewirtschafter. Und das ist auch *gut* so. So wie Kati schon schrieb: Der Bewirtschafter legt es fest und nicht der Gesetzgeber.


 

Das ist falsch!

http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

und ....
Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten der Fische in M-V
Liste der Fischarten in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit den gesetzlichen Schonzeiten/Fangverboten und Mindestmaßen

_Bitte beachten: In den Binnengewässern können weitergehende Bestimmungen des Fischereiberechtigten existieren (siehe Angaben auf der Angelerlaubnis)._


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus fb-Eintrag der Müritzfischer (hoffentlich kein Problem, aber der Beitrag ist ja eh öffentlich):
> 
> _Die Müritzfischer praktizieren seit über 60 Jahren eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer. Aktuelle wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen lassen vermuten, dass zur weiteren Verbesserung der Hechtbestände andere Maßnahmen als das klassische Mindestmaß besser funktionieren._
> 
> ...


 

Stichwort Ahrlinghaus...
Und meinst du die ruinieren ihre Gewässer? Was machen sie dann die restlichen Jahre wo sie Pachtverträge haben?

Ich glaube man sollte dort mal fischen, um zu wissen was noch natürliche Fischbestände und Natur ist.
Das sind Gewässer, einige der größten Deutschlands und keine vereinsweiher wo man rüber spucken kann.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

50er ich kenne die Seen ganz gut. #h

Nur bei einem wie mir, der aus der Medizin kommt, der sieht wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen grundsätzlich sehr skeptisch. 

Dennoch, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, finde ich die Maßnahme, wenn sie dem Bestand dient, sehr positiv. Dann habe ich auch in 20 Jahren noch was vom Fisch.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Auf welche wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen beruft man sich? Sind diese öffentlich einsehbar?
> 
> Grundsätzlich befürworte ich solche Maßnahmen, wenn es dem Bestand gut tut. Andererseits könnte man aber auch denken, dass die Berufsfischer mit solchen Maßnahmen einfach nur Geld durch nicht oder weniger notwendige Besatzmaßnahmen sparen wollen.



Damit wird sicherlich Bezug genommen auf das
Besatzfischprojekt!

Das Entnahmefenster ist ein Konzept zur Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern. Ziel ist die mögliche Vermeidung von Besatzmassnahmen nebst entsprechender Kosteneinsparungen. Nicht wirklich verwerflich, oder?


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Damit wird sicherlich Bezug genommen auf das
> Besatzfischprojekt!
> 
> Das Entnahmefenster ist ein Konzept zur Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern. Ziel ist die mögliche Vermeidung von Besatzmassnahmen nebst entsprechender Kosteneinsparungen. Nicht wirklich verwerflich, oder?



Danke! #6 Wenn ich mal wieder Urlaub habe, werde ich mich mal einlesen. Ist nicht verwerflich. Alle wollen Kosten sparen. Wenn wir dann alle mal einen Tag weniger als Schneider nach Hause gehen, freut es uns doch auch.


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich kann nicht auf jeden einzelnen Eintrag sofort reagieren, versuche daher verschiedene Aspekte in einer Antwort unterzubringen. Natürlich gehe ich auch weiter auf Fragen ein.

1. Gesetzl. Rahmenbedingungen: 
In MV gibt es zwei Fischereiverordnungen, an der Küste haben Hechte eine Schonzeit, im Binnenland nicht. Daher stellt unsere nicht vorhandene Schonzeit keinen Gesetzesverstoß dar.

2. Motive für die Entscheidung: 
Wir wollen langfristig (ich bin Mitte 30 und möchte noch einige Jahre hier vernünftig leben und arbeiten) beste Bedingungen für Angler (sowohl Einheimische als auch Gäste!) schaffen. Natürlich (welch ein Wunder) möchten wir damit langfristig unsere Einkommen sichern. Das wird wohl jeder in seinem Beruf ähnlich handhaben. Durch langfristige Pachtverträge ist es in unserem eigenen Interesse, ebensolche langfristigen Strategien zu haben. Ich kann gerne an anderer Stelle die Charakteristik der Binnenfischerei erläutern, würde hier aber zu sehr neben dem eigentlichen Thema liegen.

3. Zurücksetzen großer Fische: 
Da unsere Fischer (das steuern wir) kein finanzielles Interesse an Großhechten haben, ist der Wunsch nach einer Entnahme bei Ihnen nur wenig ausgeprägt. Zudem haben wir an dieser Stelle eine sehr gute Kontrollmöglichkeit, da wir praktisch ständig bei den Kollegen sind.
Leider hat es in der Vergangenheit Einzelfälle (tragischerweise oft in dann erschreckenden Ausmaßen) gegeben, bei dem Angler bewußt Mindestmaße (gerade bei Zandern) und Fangbeschränkungen unterlaufen haben. Wie gesagt, Einzelfälle, aber genug um eine Regelung zu erlassen. Mir tut es in der Seele weh, wenn ein wirklich verletzter Zander, der knapp untermaßig ist, wieder reingeworfen werden muss. Das ist Verschwendung. Wenn aber ohne Regelung keine Rücksicht genommen wird, dann muss ich was unternehmen! Ist (da wirst Du @Straslund sicher ebenfalls ein Lied von singen können) ähnlich wie an den Winterlagern in den Boddengewässern.

4. Untersuchung:
In einem Gespräch mit Prof. Arlinghaus haben wir die Möglichkeiten besprochen. Man könnte eine Bestandsaufnahme mit Multimaschennetzen machen, das wäre die beste Variante, würde aber viele Fische töten. Eine andere Variante (die wir durchführen werden) ist die Registrierung (Anzahl, Größe, Gewicht) der Fische aus den Reusen im Frühjahr (nur dann sind auch große Fische vernünftig mit dem Netz fangbar). Die Fische können dabei wesentlich schonender behandelt werden und zum allergrößten Teil wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Mit dieser Maßnahme (inkl. Vergleichssee) kann man grobe Rückschlüsse treffen.

5. Besatz:
Macht bei Hechten in natürlichen Gewässern wenig Sinn, auch dazu gibt es Untersuchungen. Das Aufkommen an Junghechten ist groß genug, Problem stellen Einstandsplätze und Futter dar. Bei uns gibt es kein Problem mit dem Hechtnachwuchs.

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> alles was über 90 cm ist kann man eh nicht vernünftig verwerten,
> 
> Das ist schlicht immer wieder kolportierter Unfug...
> 
> ...




Ich z.Bsp. bin leidenschaftlicher Fischkoch/Fischesser, und ich verwerte lieber einen großen Fisch als mehrere Kleinere. Bin ich beispielsweise auf den Bodden unterwegs und habe einen Meterplusfisch im Boot, wird der Rest released, vor einigen Jahren habe ich stattdessen lieber drei-vier der mittleren Größen entnommen. 
Was glaubst du, welches Entnahmeverhalten nachhaltiger ist?

Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem mit Entnahmefenstern, allerdings drängt sich hier der Verdacht auf, daß es, wie Jürgen schon andeutete, lediglich um die Bespaßung der Kundschaft mit Großfischen geht. Warum nicht einfach die Entnahme quantitativ beschränken statt qualitativ, ist sehr viel effektiver.


Anbei noch, ich würde im Interesse der Kundschaft ein Trophäenmaß freigeben für Leute, die sich gerne mal 'nen Hechtnischel an die Wand nageln. Ich denke, ~120cm wäre ein Maß ;-)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich z.Bsp. bin leidenschaftlicher Fischkoch/Fischesser, und ich verwerte lieber einen großen Fisch als mehrere Kleinere. Bin ich beispielsweise auf den Bodden unterwegs und habe einen Meterplusfisch im Boot, wird der Rest released, vor einigen Jahren habe ich stattdessen lieber drei-vier der mittleren Größen entnommen.
> Was glaubst du, welches Entnahmeverhalten nachhaltiger ist?
> 
> Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem mit Entnahmefenstern, allerdings drängt sich hier der Verdacht auf, daß es, wie Jürgen schon andeutete, lediglich um die Bespaßung der Kundschaft mit Großfischen geht. Warum nicht einfach die Entnahme quantitativ beschränken statt qualitativ, ist sehr viel effektiver.
> ...


 

Die schmecken, weiß ich selber, denn wenn einer verletzt war bisher kam der mit, aber knapp 10kg Filet, wer soll das essen, einfrieren gehört meiner Definition nach nicht zu sinnvollem verwerten.(was bei der Fischmasse aber der einzige Weg dann wohl sein wird.)

Und was für Angler möchte man denn gerne an seinen gewässern, wenn ich eins hätte, würde ich Leute begrüßen die an später denken und mit Sinn und Verstand handeln und nicht welche die ihre Kühltruhe vollmachen wollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich verstehe nicht, dass ein Gewässer wie die Müritz, mit einem sowieso überagendem Raubfischbestand, künstlich gepusht werden soll?
Das heute andere kommerzielle Gesichtspunkte zum tragen kommen, als die in der traditionellen Fischerei vergangener Zeiten, ist mir klar.
Da spielt der Verkauf von Angelkarten wohl mehr Geld in die Kasse, als eine vernünftige sinnvolle Fischereiausübung.
Eure Ahnen werden sich im Grabe rumdrehen, für diese galt noch, ein Fischer mit übermäßig großen und vielen Hechten im Gewässer, ist ein  schlechter Fischer!
Ich rege mich darüber auf, dass hier den neuen Fototrophäenfischern ein Feld bereitet wird und die traditionell an der Verwertung der Fische interessierten Angler die Arschkarte gezogen haben, nur weil sie sich nicht in neuartiger catch&Release&Fotografie Perversion ergehen!
Ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass man große Hechte nicht verwerten kann.
Für mich, aber ich bin sicher, damit befinde ich mich klar in der Minderheit, ist wie schon vorn geschrieben, die Müritz daher abgehakt!
Ich reise doch keine hunderte Kilometer an und muss, wenn ich denn mal einen kapitalen Hecht fange, diesen wieder schwimmen lassen.
Und nein, mir reicht ein Foto nicht!
Gewinnmaximierung und nix anderes soll da laufen, natürlich praktisch wenn man einen Arlinghaus vor seinen Karren spannen kann.

@50er-Jäger,


> Die schmecken, weiß ich selber, denn wenn einer verletzt war bisher kam  der mit, aber knapp 10kg Filet, wer soll das essen, einfrieren gehört  meiner Definition nach nicht zu sinnvollem verwerten.


Geht es dich was an, wieviele Leute sonen Fisch essen?
Wenn du immer allein essen musst, kann hier keiner was dafür!
Weiter vorn hast du noch geschrieben, dass man große Hechte sowieso nicht verwerten kann!
Es gibt sogar über das Essen hinaus noch weitere Verwertungsmöglichkeiten.
Ich bin z.B. Präparator und wenn ich irgendwann mal einen richtig Großen kriege, dann kommt der selbstverständlich an meine Wand! (essen kann ich den dann zusätzlich auch noch!)

Nachtrag:
Damit hier keine falschen Vorstellungen aufkommen, nein ich lebe nicht von der Fischpräparation!
Wenn ich dieses müsste, so wäre ich wahrscheinlich lange schon verhungert!

Jürgen


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die Entnahme quantitativ beschränken statt qualitativ, ist sehr viel effektiver.




Ist doch auf 2 (Hechte und Zander zusammen) pro Tag beschränkt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, dass ein Gewässer wie die Müritz, mit einem sowieso überagendem Raubfischbestand, künstlich gepusht werden soll?
> Das heute andere kommerzielle Gesichtspunkte zum tragen kommen, als die in der traditionellen Fischerei vergangener Zeiten, ist mir klar.
> Da spielt der Verkauf von Angelkarten wohl mehr Geld in die Kasse, als eine vernünftige sinnvolle Fischereiausübung.
> Eure Ahnen werden sich im Grabe rumdrehen, für diese galt noch, ein Fischer mit übermäßig großen und vielen Hechten im Gewässer, ist ein schlechter Fischer!
> ...


 

Wenn du dieses Jahr dein 90+ Fisch an der Müritz mitnehmen willst kannst du dies gerne tun#6


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn du dieses Jahr dein 90+ Fisch an der Müritz mitnehmen willst kannst du dies gerne tun#6




Wie soll das denn gehen? Gilt doch schon ab dem 01.01.2015


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen? Gilt doch schon ab dem 01.01.2015


 

Gut wenn man mit Leuten hier diskutiert, die anscheinend nur die Überschrift gelesen haben man man, so macht das alles sehr viel Sinn.
Lese dir nochmal den Startpost durch, dann merkst du hoffentlich um was es hier geht!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal super! #6
> 
> *Entnahmefenster für Hechte auf den Gewässern der Müritzfischer*
> 
> ...


 

Vielleicht hilft das ja...


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ob als Sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges ein Präperat dessen gilt, stelle ich mir als fraglich vor...... zumindest wenn das Fleisch nicht verwertet wird....


Aber das will ich an der Stelle mal nicht ausdiskutieren, da ich von Präperaten keine Ahnung habe.... 


Dennoch stelle ich mal die provokante Frage warum wohl so viele Deutsche zum Angeln nach Holland etc. fahren....


ich kenne ich D anscheinend nur die falschen Angler.... entweder die 99,99% releasen oder die die zu 99,99% alles mitnehmen was Maß hat. Besonders Raubfisch....


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,

ich verstehe die Logik hinter der Maßnahme nicht.

Einerseits fischt man schon Jahrzehntelang erfolgreich auf Hecht,

gibt zu, dass kein Nachwuchsproblem besteht ( genug Junghechte kommen durch ),

andererseits möchte man möglichst Große Einzelfische im Gewässer und möglichst Kleine?

Wer ist denn effektiver bezogen auf den Laicherfolg: der seltene Großfisch inkl. der "Luftpumpen" oder eher die weit verbreiteten mittleren Größen???
Sind die Hechte in diesem riesigen Biotop überhaupt bedroht?
Nein !
Wenn man als Fischer schon keinen Großhecht anlanden will, warum müssen die Angler bei gesicherten Beständen eben diese Großhechte zurückwerfen?

Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht !

Der Ansatz von Arlinghaus erscheint mir hier daher als - Entschuldigung - Verdummung von Fischern und insbesondere Anglern.

Gebe übrigens Taxidermist ( Jürgen ) , mal wieder Recht !!!

R.S.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das ja...




Habe den Beitrag vom Müritzfischer so verstanden, als ob es auch für die Müritz gilt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Habe den Beitrag vom Müritzfischer so verstanden, als ob es auch für die Müritz gilt...


 

Wenn die sache Erfolg bringt, dann wird es ausgeweitet, erstmal aber nur aufm Kölpinsee getestet, dort ist richtig viel Hecht drin aller Größen und auch ein hoher Angeldruck...


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ob als Sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges ein Präperat dessen gilt,  stelle ich mir als fraglich vor...... zumindest wenn das Fleisch nicht  verwertet wird....



Wenn dir deine Alte verbietet, dein Heim mit solchen Trophäen zu schmücken, schade auch für dich!
Ich darf das!
Zur sinnvollen Verwertung habe ich schon geschrieben, dass son Fisch nachdem er fachgerecht abgezogen wurde, als Fillet vor dir liegt und selbstverständlich noch essbar ist!



> ich kenne ich D anscheinend nur die falschen Angler.... entweder die  99,99% releasen oder die die zu 99,99% alles mitnehmen was Maß hat.  Besonders Raubfisch..



Siehst du, ich release mindestens 80% meiner Fische (Hechte)!
Mir ist nämlich an den kleinen Zwackeln zu wenig dran, außerdem stehe ich nicht auf Gräten spucken!
Das geht sogar ohne Foto, ich brauche nämlich keine 60er Hechtleins im AB vorführen, finde ich eher lächerlich!

Jürgen


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Den Spruch mit dem großen Hecht kenne ich auch! |supergri
Klar gab es mal andere Bewirtschaftungsgrundlagen und natürlich ist das eine Neuerung!
Aber wer sich nicht entwickelt und Neues ausprobiert, der bleibt auf der Strecke bzw. wäre nie aus der Höhle herausgekommen...
Warum wir es trotz vernünftiger intakter Bestände versuchen? Weil wir auf langfristige Strategien setzen.
Um nochmal auf die großen Hechte beim schlechten Fischer zurückzukommen: Die heutige Situation ist eine ganz andere. Sowohl hinsichtlich der Wünsche der Verbraucher, die Fisch bei uns kaufen; als auch bei den Anglern.

Woher kommt eigentlich der Widerstand gegen die Thesen von Arlinghaus? Würde mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Woher kommt eigentlich der Widerstand gegen die Thesen von Arlinghaus? Würde mich wirklich interessieren!



Das ist zumindest für mich, ein wichtiger Grund genug!



> *Die Müritzfischer wollen mit dieser Aktion auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein*.



Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@ Taxi


solange man den Fisch nicht nur wegen dem Präparat tötet und das Fleisch wegwirft ist das für mich alles in Ordnung. Kenne das halt auch anders... da fliegt alles in die Tonne, außer Flossen, Haut und Kopf....


----------



## Kotzi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Würde mich auch interessieren, Arlinghaus ist auch international
angesehen. 
Finde ich sehr gut das so ein Konzept mit Wissenschaftlicher Betreuung auch mal im großen ausprobiert wird, ohne sich auf Studien die im kleinen Rahmen gemacht wurden verlassen zu müssen.
Bin wirklich gespannt was dabei raus kommt und hoffe das dies auch publik gemacht wird.

@ Taxidermist

Wenn diese Bewirtschaftungsweise auf lange sicht höhere Bestände hervor bringt werden sich die wenigsten Angler daran stören. Lieber öfters mittlere Fische fangen, als ein mal im Jahr einen kapitalen.
Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich eine Begründung in deiner Aussage?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage: Wie definiert sich dieser Erfolg?


Das ist das entscheidende daran nach meiner Übersicht.

Denn, ob es pro oder contra Hechtbestand und Fangzahlen wirkt, das ist nicht so einfach wie bei anderen Fischarten, und letztlich entscheidet darüber die Population der Art Hecht, nicht der Mensch. Auch unter anderen Regelsetzungen, denn das schöne ist: Hechte weigern sich nun mal erfolgreich zu lesen und halten sich nicht an Gesetze, Paragraphen und Verordnungen. :g

Denn ob die Partnerverhältnisse noch passen, das Ablaichen besser oder schlechtere Schlupfeimengen ergibt, ob der Kannibalismus zu oder abnimmt, ob sich das Jagdverhalten oder Jagdgebiete der Hechte und deren spezieller Aufenthaltsgruppen ändert, das weiß keiner. Der Hecht ist sich selber der primäre Anzahl- und Artregulator. 
Gerade bei dem eher lausigen Wissenstand (ja auch der Fischwirtschaftler und Fischwissenschaftler) ist wenig Basis vorhanden, um das alles voraus abzusehen. 
Für mich als passionierter Hechtangler ist es immer wieder erfreulich, zu beobachten, dass bei massiver und maßloser Beanglung und regelrechtem Ausrottungsauftrag sich die Art Hecht hält, und dann regelrecht explosiv und mit bestem Bestand den Exodus überlebt. 

Aber es wird nun so ein Versuch gemacht und man wird sehen ... vlt. kostet es Blutzoll an ganz anderer Stelle, wo vorher keiner hingeschaut hat.
Jedenfalls sollte es dann nicht schlechtere Fangergebnisse ergeben, denn dann sollte man sich schnell davon verabschieden. 
Vlt. funktioniert es aber auch brauchbar, vlt. wird es ja sogar ein Großhechtparadies  .


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Jürgen: Und wo genau ist das Problem mit Arlinghaus? Dass Du die Maßnahme für nicht sinnvoll erachtest, habe ich verstanden. Aber nicht verstanden habe ich, was Arlinghaus damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Bevor einer fragt:
Ja dazu gibts schon zig Diskussionen und Meldungen zu dem und rund ums Thema.

Und zig Befürworter und zig Ablehner.

Zum nachlesen für jeden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276927

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295912

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119301

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282231


Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass die Jungs das da an dem Gewässer in der Praxis ausprobieren, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln für nachhaltiges Angeln und Fischen.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Müritzfischer,
Der Prof.Arlinghaus propagiert genau das, was ihr jetzt macht, in seinen Studien.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit eines "Flächenbrandes", wenn sich in der Zukunft noch mehr Bewirtschafter daran orientieren.
Und meiner Meinung nach sind Angler schon mehr als genug mit Regeln und Vorschriften bei Ausübung ihres Hobbies bedacht worden, es reicht! 
Mir persönlich hat auch, egal welche Studie von Arlinghaus, immer noch nicht vermitteln werden können, warum der Laich eines großen Hechtes (genetisch) wertvoller sein soll, als der des gleichen Fisches, wenn er zufällig ein paar Jahre zuvor gefangen worden wäre.
Das ein Großhecht mehr Laich hat als ein Kleiner, ist klar!
Verstehen kann ich, dass wenige hechtarme Gewässer, eine solche Unterstützung in Form von Fangfenstern durchaus zum Gewässer mit einer gesunden Alterspyramide führen kann.
Aber wie immer, wird dann verallgemeinert und das Küchenfenster als Allheilmittel betrachtet.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Müritz nicht zu den problematischen Gewässern gehört, zumal ihr dort einen guten und natürlichen Aufwuchs habt!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Die Müritzfischer wollen mit dieser Aktion auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.




Die Inanspruchnahme dieses Vorbildcharakters ist das, was bei der ganzen Nummer etwas aufstößt.
Es hat mit Sicherheit niemand ein Problem damit, wenn man ehrlich sagt, wohin die Reise gehen soll, nämlich ein Gewässer für den reinen Angelspaß attraktiver zu gestalten. Aber dann bitte nicht argumentativ die Begriffe Ökonomie und Ökologie willkürlich austauschen. Arlingshaus ist hier als Stichwortgeber sicher auch der falsche Name, wenn man nämlich seine Studien nicht nur gelesen, sondern auch verstanden hat, dann müßte einem sofort auffallen, daß er nie einem Populationseingriff, der sich ausschließlich auf ein sehr kleines Fenster in der bestehenden Altersstruktur beschränkt, daß Wort geredet hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> . Arlingshaus ist hier als Stichwortgeber sicher auch der falsche Name, wenn man nämlich seine Studien nicht nur gelesen, sondern auch verstanden hat, dann müßte einem sofort auffallen, daß er nie einem Populationseingriff, der sich ausschließlich auf ein sehr kleines Fenster in der bestehenden Altersstruktur beschränkt, daß Wort geredet hat.


Und das zudem nur als eine mögliche Maßnahme neben und mit vielen anderen gesehen hat...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295912


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Fakt ist doch, dass wir alle möglichst viele große Fische fangen wollen( oder bin ich da allein? ).  Deshalb finde ich ein Entnahmefenster äußerst sinnvoll, denn ein Entnahmefenster führt dazu, dass es viele grosse Hechte in Einem Gewässer gibt, die dann wiederum viel und gutes Erbmaterial haben, damit noch mehr Hechte groß und stark werden:q.
Wenn ein Angler nun jedoch einen großen Fisch gefangen hat und diesen gerne verwerten möchte, weil er nur selten einen so großen Fang macht, erübrigt sich dieses Verhalten durch ein Entnahmefenster, weil der Angler mit Entnahmefenster in Zukunft viele größere Hechte fangen wird.

Dass ein Entnahmefenster gut für den Fischbestände hat, muss meiner Meinung nach nicht diskutiert werden, weil es wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist.

Die Streitfrage zu Thema Präparat erübrigt sich auch, weinl es mittlerweile möglich ist, ein Präparat aus Kunststoff mit Hilfe eines oder mehrerer Fotos des gefangenen Fisches herzustellen. In den USA ist dieses Verfahren schon längst Praxis.  Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass der Fisch nicht sterben muss, man den Fisch nicht die Haut o.ä. Abziehen muss und es meines Wissens auch billiger ist als  ein Präparat des echten Fisches ist

Wer nun trotzdem gerne Fisch isst, kann ja auch an zwei siebziger Hechten satt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Die Streitfrage zu Thema Präparat erübrigt sich auch, weinl es  mittlerweile möglich ist, ein Präparat aus Kunststoff mit Hilfe eines  oder mehrerer Fotos des gefangenen Fisches herzustellen. In den USA ist  dieses Verfahren schon längst Praxis.  Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass der  Fisch nicht sterben muss, man den Fisch nicht die Haut o.ä. Abziehen  muss und es meines Wissens auch billiger ist als  ein Präparat des  echten Fisches ist


Ist zwar OT, aber ein letzter Kommentar von mir muss sein!
Es gibt da tatsächlich einige wenige Spezialisten in USA und Kanada,
in Europa ist mir niemand bekannt?
Preislich dürfte es bedeutend teurer werden, wenn man Transport und Zoll mitrechnet, als ein herkömmliches Präparat.
Außerdem gibt es genug Leute, die "ihren" Fisch wollen und nicht eine Kunstoffnachbildung, welche mit der Airbrush eingefärbt wurde!
Für die religiös angehauchten Releaser; auch zum erstellen der Grundformen (Abgüsse), sind "arme" Fische gestorben, denn irgendwann hat es einmal ein Original gegeben, b.z.w mehrere in verschiedenen Größen!

Hier z.B.:

http://www.advancedtaxidermy.com/fish.php

Jürgen

P.S.: kannst ja mal ne Preisanfrage machen, aber ich schätze, da setzt du dich aufn Hintern!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es hat mit Sicherheit niemand ein Problem damit, wenn man ehrlich sagt, wohin die Reise gehen soll, nämlich ein Gewässer für den reinen Angelspaß attraktiver zu gestalten. Aber dann bitte nicht argumentativ die Begriffe Ökonomie und Ökologie willkürlich austauschen.



 Momentan habe ich den Eindruck, dass um Deutschland herum zunehmend "Großhecht-Reservate" entstehen (Dänemark, Schweden) und immer mehr Mitglieder der Zielgruppe sich dort hin wenden.

 Offensichtlich hat die Müritz-Gegend Bedenken, finanziell ins Hintertreffen zu geraten, weil Kundschaft wegbleibt. Mit den Berufsfischern war man sich wohl auch schnell einig, da diese bekanntermaßen wenig Interesse am Großhecht haben.

 Dass man aufgrund der bekannten gesetzlichen Bestimmungen nun Arlinghaus & Co. bemühen muss, um Großhechte zu schützen, verstehe ich. Jeder Mensch mit etwas Sachverstand auf diesem Gebiet erkennt aber leicht, woher hier der Wind weht. #h

 Ich wohne in Franken, also einige Stunden Fahrzeit von Müritz und Meeresküste entfernt. Trotzdem nehmen viele der mir bekannten Raubfischangler die langen Wege in Kauf, um Meterhechte zu angeln. Zurück kommen sie stets ohne Fisch, aber mit beeindruckenden Fotos. Völlig ok für mich. Ich sehe allerdings meine Hechtfänge lieber in Öl schwimmen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Da kannste aber auch jeden Tag 2 Hechte mitnehmen.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: kannst ja mal ne Preisanfrage machen, aber ich schätze, da setzt du dich aufn Hintern!



Vor 3 Jahren lag in einer kanadischen Werkstatt nahe Toronto der Preis, abhängig von einer ganzen Reihe Faktoren, zwischen 30 US $ pro Inch bis über 70 US $ pro Inch. Man landete wohl typischerweise irgendwo zwischen 600 und 1000 US $ pro Fisch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kannste aber auch jeden Tag 2 Hechte mitnehmen.....



 Die Großen werden in Skandinavien regional zunehmend ab ca. 80cm Länge geschützt. Weil genau diese Brummer der Grund für den Angeltourismus sind (und den Fischer nicht interessieren).

 In den Niederlanden ist für Hecht eh oft C&R vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Mich hat das jedenfalls neugierig genug gemacht, dass ich mal die Videokamera einpacken werde und da hochfahren. Mit Interview, etc...

Könnt ihr dann nach Fertigstellung wieder auf unserem Kanal vom Anglerboard gucken:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich hat das jedenfalls neugierig genug gemacht, dass ich mal die Videokamera einpacken werde und da hochfahren. Mit Interview, etc...
> 
> Könnt ihr dann nach Fertigstellung wieder auf unserem Kanal vom Anglerboard gucken:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch



Geniale Angelgegend, wenn man einen ortkundigen Guide dabei hat! Betrifft Fried- wie auch Raubfisch.

 Aber nimm dir Zeit mit und sorge dafür, dass du Zugang zu einem Boot hast. Vom Ufer aus machen Müritz & Co. zumindest mir wenig Spaß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich will da vor allem mit den Müritzfischern reden, die das gerade umsetzen.

Wann komm ich schon mal selber zum angeln? 
;-(((


----------



## Hecht32 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Tolle Sache, wobei ich persönlich das Mindestmass auf 65 cm setzen würde.


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wenn die Thesen stimmen und eine Ertragssteigerung erreicht werden kann, dann profitieren auch Angler, die gerne Fisch essen. Wir grenzen niemanden aus, eine Entnahme ist doch nach wie vor möglich. Reichen zwei Fische zwischen 60 und 90 cm zum Essen nicht aus?
Vorbildwirkung sehe ich darin, dass wir uns erhoffen, einen langfristigen Erhalt unseres Hobbys zu erwirken. 
Ich will doch nicht, dass jeder Verein genau die gleichen Maßnahmen ergreift, allerdings wünsche ich mir schon einen moderneren Umgang mit unseren Ressourcen. Und da machen wir mit unserem Weg einen Anfang!


----------



## phirania (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Dann bin  ich mal gespannt wie lange die Großhechte das aushalten.
So nach 5 bis  10 mal relaesen ist da der Lack ab.
Sag  ja auch nicht das man alle Großen abschlagen muß oder soll.
Aber immer mehr Verbote wer will das schon.
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...YQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFuZew0o-a6gXp18MKOs32N0naZFQ


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ein bischen merkwürdige Hechte habense da schon 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4JpfkGeeKU

Um (Massen-)Tourismus geht es nun allemal, und das kann man sehr unterschiedlich werten. :g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Wenn die Thesen stimmen und eine Ertragssteigerung erreicht werden kann, dann profitieren auch Angler, die gerne Fisch essen.
> 
> Nach welcher These erreicht man denn eine Ertragssteigerung, wenn man in der Alterspyramide ausschließlich!!! in einem sehr schmalen Fenster letal in einen Bestand eingreift?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die meisten Angler haben sicher kein Problem damit, wenn ein Bewirtschafter aus monetärem Eigeninteresse versucht, ein Angelgewässer attraktiver zu gestalten, indem er versucht, den Bestand an fotogenen Trophäenfischen zu erhöhen. Ganz im Gegenteil, daß ist für den Großteil der zahlenden Kundschaft eine WIN-win-Situation.
Albern wird es nur, wenn der Bewirtschafter versucht, aus diesem Unterfangen eine ökologische Vorbildfunktion argumentativ herzuleiten!
Großfische schonen um zahlende Kundschaft anzulocken, ok, aber dann erzähl ich den Leuten doch nicht solchen Schaiß hier!


----------



## Hezaru (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Egal wie die eigene Meinung zu Thema ist seh ich das so:

Man sollte in D doch jemanden der 30000 ha bewirtschaftet zutrauen das er weiss was er tut.
Für mich der richtige Weg, learning by doing.
Und in einiger Zeit kann man aus den Erkenntnissen evtl. nachjustieren.
Sache des Bewirtschafters, aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Egal wie die eigene Meinung zu Thema ist seh ich das so:
> 
> Man sollte in D doch jemanden der 30000 ha bewirtschaftet zutrauen das er weiss was er tut.
> Für mich der richtige Weg, learning by doing.
> ...


#6#6#6

Zumal es kein Verein/Verband ist, sondern Profis, die wissen was sie tun..

In enger Kooperation arbeiten die da übrigens eh mit dem Landesverband, davon ab....
:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Bestandssteigerung erzielt man beim Hecht nur durch Schaffung von Einständen und Strukturen. 
Das hat mit einem Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun. 
Dieses schafft nur wieder eine Alterspyramide und soll genetischen Kleinwuchs verhindern.


----------



## labralehn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich hatte schonmal das mit den Drillingen und dem Inhalieren der Hechte geschrieben. Was bei grossen Hechten nicht unüblich ist. 

Wenn man nun ein oberes Schonmaß einführt, dann schont dies aber nicht unbedingt diese über 90cm Hechte.

Die großen über 90cm gehen dann zwar wieder retour und verenden dann evtl.

Was bringt das dann?

Was auch fragwürdig erscheint, ist der Zustand, dass die Berufsfischer dort mit Netzen hantieren.
Wurde ja schon geschrieben und bestätigt, dass dort Hechte über 90cm in den Netzen hängen und nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden müssen, wenn nicht mehr überlebensfähig.

Der Angler muss aber auch verletzte Hechte ins Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Irgendwie unfair.


----------



## HRO1961 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die Küchenfensterkiste kann eine gute Maßnahme für die nachhaltige Fischbewirtschaftung sein. Ich sehe sie jedenfalls positiv. Man sollte jedoch nicht den Fehler des Pauschalisierens machen.
Die Entscheidung einer solchen Regelung muss gewässerspezifisch getroffen werden. Und genauso abgestimmt auf das Gewässer muss die Größe des Fensters festgelegt werden.

Ich befürchte nur, dass dafür in der Anglerschaft flächendeckend die Kompetenz fehlt.

Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, dass manche poster hier so aufgeregt sind|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@labralehn
Und genau aus diesen Gründen werden sich nie die Befürchtungen realisieren, wonach sich zahlenmäßig ein Großhechtbestand einstellt, der alles wegfrisst.

@HRO1961
So ist es!


----------



## Nevisthebrave (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich angle fast täglich in den Seen der Müritzfischer. Bin froh hier in Mecklenburg Vorpommern zu leben und solche wunderschönen Gewässer vor meiner Nase zu haben. Das das "Entnahmefenster" gerade am Kölpinsee erprobt wird wundert mich nicht, denn dieser See hat in Sachen Großhechten sehr gelitten. Ob das nun am starkem Befischungsdruck liegt, sei mal dahingestellt.
Natürlich möchten die Müritzfischer, so hat es Seebastian ja auch angesprochen, langfristig angeltouristisch attraktiv sein. Und da geht es meiner Meinung nach in die richtige Richtung. Ich sehe mich durch´s Fenster auch nicht reglementiert oder gemaßregelt. 
Leider wird in letzter Zeit, gerade bei Anglern, viel gemeckert. Jeder fühlt
sich in seiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt. Ich fahre angeln, genieße, entspanne, fange schöne Fische, nehme einen maßigen mit und komme glücklich nach Hause! trotz Entnahmefenster!!!
Müritzfischer, ihr macht einen guten Job und schön dieser Entnahmefenstervorreiter aus MeckPomm kommt.

LG Marcel


----------



## Nevisthebrave (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Egal wie die eigene Meinung zu Thema ist seh ich das so:
> 
> Man sollte in D doch jemanden der 30000 ha bewirtschaftet zutrauen das er weiss was er tut.
> Für mich der richtige Weg, learning by doing.
> ...


 dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Zudem meines Wissens der Kölpin wegen Kraut  und örtlichen Gegebenheiten ja eh kaum von Berufsfischern befischt wird, sondern hauptsächlich Angelgewässer ist - kann mich da einer der Ortsansässigen aufklären?


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Gefischt wird! Aber die Zielfische sind Aale, Schleie und Barsche. Da wird recht selektiv mit Reusen und sehr flachen Stellnetzen gefischt. Hechte werden so gut es geht vermieden.


----------



## Stralsund (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Gefischt wird! Aber die Zielfische sind Aale, Schleie und Barsche. Da wird recht selektiv mit Reusen und sehr flachen Stellnetzen gefischt. Hechte werden so gut es geht vermieden.





> *Entnahmefenster für Hechte auf den Gewässern der Müritzfischer*
> 
> Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Entnahmefenster besser für den   Hechtbestand ist als ein Mindestmaß. Demnach dürfen ab diesem Jahr auf   dem Kölpinsee nur noch Hechte zwischen 60 und 90 Zentimetern entnommen   werden. Größere und kleinere Exemplare müssen schonend zurückgesetzt   werden. *Bei einem Erfolg dieser Maßnahme* wollen die verantwortlichen   Fischer das Entnahmefenster auf all ihre Gewässer übertragen – das   betrifft dann immerhin fast 30.000 ha Wasserfläche!


Im Kölpinsee, in dem gar nicht gezielt auf Hecht gefischt wird, wird also ein Entnahmefenster eingeführt.

Im Kölpinsee, in dem man selektiv Schlei, Aal und Barsch fischt, soll durch das Entnahmefenster der Hechtbestand verbessert werden.

An was genau wird denn der Erfolg dieser Maßnahme bewertet? (Wenn dort eh kaum auf Hecht gefischt wurde?)



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Wenn die Thesen stimmen und eine  Ertragssteigerung erreicht werden kann, dann profitieren auch Angler,  die gerne Fisch essen. Wir grenzen niemanden aus, eine Entnahme ist doch  nach wie vor möglich. Reichen zwei Fische zwischen 60 und 90 cm zum  Essen nicht aus?


Tja, wenn ein dicker 59cm und ein schlanker 91er Hecht beißt, dann ist das natürlich ärgerlich und nicht ausreichend für die heimische Küche.



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Mir tut es in der Seele weh, wenn ein  wirklich verletzter Zander, der knapp untermaßig ist, wieder  reingeworfen werden muss. Das ist Verschwendung. Wenn aber ohne Regelung  keine Rücksicht genommen wird, dann muss ich was unternehmen!


Was meinst du, wie weh es den Anglern tut einen verletzten 90cm+ Hecht zurücksetzen zu müssen, wohl wissend, dass er qualvoll eingeht. *DAS* ist Verschwendung.

Eine alles in allem für mich wenig überzeugende Aktion.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Im Kölpinsee, in dem gar nicht gezielt auf Hecht gefischt wird, ...
> Im Kölpinsee, in dem man selektiv Schlei, Aal und Barsch fischt, ...


Er sprach von dem _Berufsfischer_; bitte erst lesen, dann aufregen.

Ich frag mich, warum das Thema so emotional & polemisch diskutiert wird.
Wem das nicht gefällt, der geht da nicht angeln und gut is.
Ist doch an nahezu jedem (Gast-)Gewässer so, dass man sich die Regelungen für sich individuell auch schöner vorstellen könnte.
#c


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@ Stralsund

Aber am Kölpinsee gibs eben auf Hecht einen enormen Angeldruck ujd auch Entnahme,  damit diesem Angeldruck standgehalten werden kann muss eben was getan werden, ob es gelingt mit dem Entnahmefenster wird man dann eben sehen.

Und was hier einige glaube ich immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, die MÜRITZFISCHER,  sind die Fischer die dort die Angelkarten usw. verkaufen und eben auch Reusen und Netze stellen, nicht wie an den Bodden, wo die Fischer und die Angelkartenverkäufer jeweils ihr eigenes Ding machen.

Ich frage mich auch wie man sich so aufregen kann,  dass dort ein Versuch gestartet wird. Wird doch keiner gezwungen dort zu fischen, wer eben meint ein 80 oder 90er reicht ihm nicht, dann soll er woanders angeln.
Also ich fahre gerne in meine Heimat die 300 km um dort zu fischen, auch wenn das Entnahmefenster vielleicht eine Reglementierung mehr ist, immer noch besser als hier in Hannover wo es soviele Angler gibt,  das man jedes Jahr spürt das genau der Jahrgang weggefischt wird, der es gerade über das Mindestmaß geschafft hat. Darunter gibt es Massen an Fisch etwas ubdarüber ist es ein 6er im Lotto einen zu fangen, sowas ist viel trauriger, als mal einen Meterfisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

ich kenn hier viele. die sich ein entnahme-fenster am rhein wünschen:
keine hänger mehr, einfach reingreifen und hecht mitnehmen.

ps: jeder entnommene fehlt in der reproduktion.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> @ Stralsund
> 
> Aber am Kölpinsee gibs eben auf Hecht einen enormen Angeldruck ujd auch Entnahme, damit diesem Angeldruck standgehalten werden kann muss eben was getan werden, ob es gelingt mit dem Entnahmefenster wird man dann eben sehen.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich frag mich bei dem ganzen immer, was machen die mit nem Meter Hecht oder mehr? Ich angle nun schon paar Jahre in D-Land bin dann nach Schweden gefahren und hab Hecht geangelt. Ich hab 2 mal nen Hecht 90 plus entnommen, mit Freunden gegessen , da blieb immer noch über , geräuchert, irgendwann wollt ich keinen Hecht mehr mampfen.
 Ich hab mehr son den Verdacht das alle Gegner von Entnahmefenstern noch nie so was gefangen haben und sich über Verwertung keinen Kopf machen
 Wohl bekomms
 Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum das Thema so emotional & polemisch diskutiert wird.
> Wem das nicht gefällt, der geht da nicht angeln und gut is.
> Ist doch an nahezu jedem (Gast-)Gewässer so, dass man sich die Regelungen für sich individuell auch schöner vorstellen könnte.
> #c


 
 Ich auch nicht.
 So etwas ist auch nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich und wird von Fachkräften meist als legitime Bewirtschaftung angesehen.
 So wird es wohl zum Beispiel auch in Nieders.am Dümmer praktiziert.

 Fenstermaße zur Bewirtschaftung sind in Niedersachsen ausdrücklich  von oben legitimiert worden.
 Diese recht neue Idealvorstellung der Bewirtschaftung und Nutzung kommt schließlich aus den Reihen der Fachkräfte und weniger aus dem Umfeld der Angler.

 Ich denke die Fachkräfte sehen selbst Fischbesatz kritischer und den oft praktizierten Besatz mit zahlreichen fangreifen Raubfischen werden sie wohl eher ganz ablehnen. 
 Wenn es den hilft das zu vermeiden ist alles gut.


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Er sprach von dem _Berufsfischer_; bitte erst lesen, dann aufregen.


Und genau von Berufsfischern hab ich ja geschrieben. Warum sollte ich sonst


Stralsund schrieb:


> Aber die Zielfische sind Aale, Schleie und Barsche. *Da wird recht selektiv mit Reuse(n) und sehr flachen Stellnetzen gefischt.* Hechte werden so gut es geht vermieden.


zitieren. Oder dürfen die Angler neuerdings mit Reusen und Stellnetzen Fische fangen? #q
Bitte erst lesen, dann lesen, dann nochmals lesen - und dann posten! |rolleyes



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei dem ganzen immer, was machen  die mit nem Meter Hecht oder mehr? Ich angle nun schon paar Jahre in  D-Land bin dann nach Schweden gefahren und hab Hecht geangelt. Ich hab 2  mal nen Hecht 90 plus entnommen, mit Freunden gegessen , da blieb immer  noch über , geräuchert, irgendwann wollt ich keinen Hecht mehr mampfen.


Nur weil du und deine Freunde, es nicht hinbekommt einen 90plus schmackhaft zuzubereiten, muss das nicht für die alle anderen Angler gelten. Es gibt hier Forum viele, die auch große Hechte sinnvoll in der Küche verwerten können und zusätzlich gerne eine Trophäe ihres großen Fisches behalten.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr son den Verdacht das alle Gegner von Entnahmefenstern noch  nie so was gefangen haben und sich über Verwertung keinen Kopf machen
> Wohl bekomms
> Gruß A


So ein Unsinn. Die Gegner von weiteren Einschränkungen sind also alle zu blöd zum Angeln - alles klar #q. "Ich hab mehr son Verdacht", dass du mehr Fisch (auch außerhalb des Entnahmfensters) essen solltest. 
http://www.spitzbarts-gesundheitspr...sch-fleisch/6-gesunde-gruende-fuer-fisch.html

Das Problem ist: Wer keine große Hechte verwerten will, der hat die Freiheit, diese zurückzusetzen. Dem, der einen großen Hecht verwerten will, wird diese Freiheit nun genommen.

Das Entnahmefenster wird mit Sicherheit ein vermeintlicher "Erfolg" (Für wen? Wie sieht dieser aus? In welchem Zeitraum?) werden! Irgendeine Statistik wird am Ende schon so interpretatiert werden, dass das Entnahmefenster der Heilsbringer für Angler und Berufsfischer ist. Dann kann endlich an mehr Schrauben gedreht werden - mehr Gewässer mit Entnahmefenster, Fenster verkleinern, Fenster auf andere Fischarten anwenden, Ausweitung der Schonzeit usw. ...

Verbietet das Angeln doch gleich komplett außer an einem Tag des Jahres! Was denkt ihr, wie an dem einen Tag gefangen wird - *"Ein voller Erfolg!"*


----------



## Seebastian1979 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Stralsund: warum sollte ich die Bedingungen für Angler verschlechtern? Was hätten wir davon? Im Gegenteil, wir haben keine Hechtschonzeit und ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Überregulierung. Wenn allerdings gezielt Laichnester von Zandern beangelt werden, Mindestmaße als "Empfehlung" verstanden werden oder geangelter Fisch sogar verkauft wird, dann müssen wir das unterbinden.
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Du zu dem Schluß kommst, dass nur sehr wenige Hechte entnommen werden. Nur weil Angler keine Netze nutzen dürfen? Es werden dort durch Angler mehr Hechte als durch die Fischerei entnommen.
Was die Bewertung angeht, nutzen wir die Fische, die im Frühjahr in den Reusen landen. Diese werden wir erfassen und können glücklicherweise den größten Teil wieder zurücksetzen. Da präzisiere ich: es werden durch die Fischerei kaum Hechte entnommen (gefangen werden sie schon, dann aber zurückgesetzt).


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Und genau von Berufsfischern hab ich ja geschrieben. Warum sollte ich sonst
> zitieren. Oder dürfen die Angler neuerdings mit Reusen und Stellnetzen Fische fangen? #q
> Bitte erst lesen, dann lesen, dann nochmals lesen - und dann posten! |rolleyes
> 
> ...




Bei deinem Engagement frage ich mich wie es zu den Regulierungen im Stralsunder Hafen kommen könnte? !
Vielleicht doch nur Aufplusterei hier, Hauptsache man ist dagegen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Wenn allerdings gezielt Laichnester von Zandern beangelt werden,  Mindestmaße als "Empfehlung" verstanden werden oder geangelter Fisch  sogar verkauft wird,


Das wird sich auch durch die neue Regelung nicht ändern. Wer sowas macht, interessiert sich ohnehin nicht für Regelungen.

Wird also IMO nichts bringen und schränkt nur die Freiheit der anständigen Angler ein, deren Zahl deutlich über der der Freaks liegen dürfte.

Auch ich halte daher überhaupt nichts vom Einführen neuer Bestimmungen - das Angeln ist schon reguliert genug.

Die genannten Delikte ließen sich durch entsprechende Kontrollen IMO bereits ohne weitere Erlasse bekämpfen. Was da aber son Fenster in dieser Hinsicht bringen soll, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Das wird dann halt ebenso von den Freaks missachtet.

Aber es ist halt billiger und bequemer, irgendwelche Regeln zu erlassen, als bereits vorhandene zu nutzen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Kontrolldichte nach Einführung der neuen Regelungen drastisch erhöhen dürfte.

Das hab ich so gut wie bei keinem einzigen Neuerlass irgendwo erlebt. 

Und solange das so ist, bringt der ganz Extraerlasskram IMO überhaupt gar nichts, sondern stresst nur anständige Normalangler und leistet dem Hobby-Denunziantentum starken Vorschub.

Die Anglerschaft ist allgemein schon genug entmündigt, auf Weiteres in dieser Richtung verzichte ich dankend. 

Insbesondere, wenns nicht mal von außen, sondern von selbsternannten Heiligen innerhalb der Anglerschaft kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Leeeute - nicht persönlich werden untereinander in der Diskussion!
Danke ...

Letztlich dreht sichs doch eh nur um den alten Konfilkt c+r oder nicht:


Für die einen ist Angeln nur zur Ernährung und sie akzeptieren nix anderes.
Für die anderen ist jeder abgeschlagene Hecht ein verlorener Freund ..

Beide Positionen werden talibanmäßig (weil Glaubenssache) heftig vertreten - daher mein Hinweis, nicht persönlich zu werden in der Diskussion.

Dass die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Angler an einem gut bewirtschafteten Gewässer mit entsprechendem Bestand an Fischen zum entnehmen wie auch Großfischen und der Möglichkeit zum c+d (catch an decide) sicher mehr interessiert sind, als die reinen "Abknüppler" oder die "alles Zurücksetzer" je in ihrer verengten Sicht denken werden, davon kann man sicher ausgehen.

Siehe auch die nicht repräsentativen Umfragen bei uns als Stimmungsbild dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
_(alles Mitnehmer: Unter 10%, alles Zurücksetzer: Auch unter 10%...)_
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


Und wer sich die Diskussion um c+r mal reinziehen will, der darf das gerne:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

Und, nicht zu vergessen:
Dank der Verbände, Tierschützer und Politik, die Angeln nur zur Ernährung und nicht als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäfftigung akzeptieren, werden verantwortungsvolle Bewirtschafter immer wieder zu solchen Hilfskrücken greifen müssen, damit Angler überhaupt (noch) Fische zurücksetzen dürfen.

Wenn das mit einem Küchenfenster gleichzeitig weniger Kosten für Besatz bei gleichbleibendem oder besseren Fischbestand bei gleicher Entnahme bedeutet, und sowohl Zurücksetzer (in der Mehrzahl) wie Entnehmer (in der Mehrzahl) "befriedigt" werden:
Umso besser..

Siehe auch den Wahnsinn z. B. um den Fisch des Jahres, der trotzdem geknüppelt werden MUSS und wobei der Angler eben nicht selber entscheiden kann/darf:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859

Und dass das alles auch aktuell überall ausser in Deutschland anglerfreundlicher gehandhabt wird, ist ja nun auch nachlesbar:
Dänemark:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296314
Schweiz:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084


----------



## mephisto (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich finde das Entnahmefenster gut.Die Entscheidung das erst an einem See zu testen um dann zu schauen ob es funktioniert betrachte ich als ebendso sinnvoll!
Wenns klappt macht dieses Beispiel vielleicht ja Schule und ist gut auf andere Gewässer übertragbar!
Komisch nur,wie spät die Anglerschaft das wieder mitbekommen hat. 
Danke an die Müritzfischer,weiter so!


----------



## Seebastian1979 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@PirschHirsch: ganz klar müssen Regeln auch kontrolliert werden. Die Zander sind da ein gutes Beispiel. Man kann natülich argumentieren, dass die Schonzeit ausreicht. Aber dann muss ich jeden Angler, der sich in einem Laichgebiet aufhält kontrollieren, sprich ich muss mir den Fang zeigen lassen. Und da wird es schon schwierig, denn die Rechtslage macht eine (möglicherweise nötige) Boots- oder Autodurchsuchung nicht einfach, schon gar nicht für normale Fischereiaufseher. Daher ist der beste Weg, bestimmte Gebiete für den Laichzeitraum zu sperren. Dann ist für jeden Kontrolleur sofort ersichtlich, dass der sich dort befindliche Angler nicht sein darf. In diesen Gebieten ist dann nebenbei bemerkt auch ein Fangen der Zander zum Spaß nicht gestattet, denn auchdas kann Schöden an den Nestern anrichten!
Generell muss man auch immer den Aufwand sehen, der mit einer Kontrolle verbunden ist.
Wir haben in den letzten Jahren die Kontrollen stark erhöht, gerade was Fangbeschränkungen, lebender Köderfisch und Mindestmaße angeht. Und wir haben durchaus schon Erfolg gehabt.

Ich will auch keine C&R Diskussion anzetteln, für mich sind die beiden Extrempositionen absoluter Unsinn! Und genau diesen Mittelweg versuchen (!) wir zu finden.
Für alternative Vorschläge bin ich immer offen, wenig anfangen kann ich dagegen mit destruktiver Kritik. Nur zu sagen, dass alles Blödsinn ist, ohne einen eigenen Vorschlag zu machen, bringt niemanden weiter.


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass wir alle möglichst viele große Fische fangen wollen( oder bin ich da allein? ).
> 
> Nein! - ich möchte nicht möglichst viele große Fische fangen. Ich möchte an möglichst naturnahen Gewässern und Fischbeständen angeln. Dazu gehört für mich auch eine gesunde Alterspyramide mit vielen kleinen und wenig großen Fischen.
> 
> ...





Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Wenn die Thesen stimmen und eine Ertragssteigerung erreicht werden kann, dann profitieren auch Angler, die gerne Fisch essen.
> 
> Diese These kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - wie soll sich dadurch der Ertrag steigern lassen?
> 
> ...





Deep Down schrieb:


> Bestandssteigerung erzielt man beim Hecht nur durch Schaffung von Einständen und Strukturen.
> Das hat mit einem Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun.
> Dieses schafft nur wieder eine Alterspyramide und soll genetischen Kleinwuchs verhindern.



Genau dieses "wieder" halte ich für sehr wichtig und ich konnte bisher nicht klären, ob/in welcher Form am Kölpinsee Defizite in der Altersstruktur des Hechtbestandes vorliegen.



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich hatte schonmal das mit den Drillingen und dem Inhalieren der Hechte geschrieben. Was bei grossen Hechten nicht unüblich ist.
> 
> Wenn man nun ein oberes Schonmaß einführt, dann schont dies aber nicht unbedingt diese über 90cm Hechte.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich denke ich würde einen tot geweihten "großen" nicht einfach zurück setzten Können -moralisch, kulinarisch wär´s mir Latte. Hegeregel hin oder her. 

Ich kann aber gut verstehen, wenn für einen Fischer der persönlich bekannt ist, der kaum wirtschaftliches Interesse an großen Hechten hat, langfristiger und fester ans Gewässer/Fischereirechteinhaber geknüpft ist, andere Regeln gelten als vielen unbekannten Anglern denen zumindest teilweise ein Interesse an der Entnahme großer Hechte nicht abgesprochen werden kann. Wie hier im Thread ja auch bei einigen ersichtlich.



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Die Küchenfensterkiste kann eine gute Maßnahme für die nachhaltige Fischbewirtschaftung sein. Ich sehe sie jedenfalls positiv. Man sollte jedoch nicht den Fehler des Pauschalisierens machen.
> Die Entscheidung einer solchen Regelung muss gewässerspezifisch getroffen werden. Und genauso abgestimmt auf das Gewässer muss die Größe des Fensters festgelegt werden.
> 
> Ich befürchte nur, dass dafür in der Anglerschaft flächendeckend die Kompetenz fehlt.
> ...


|good:
Insbesondere deswegen, freue ich mich, das die Müritzfischer sich mit dem Thema befassen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,

mir ist immer noch kein vernünftiger Grund genannt worden, warum gerade 

1. die wenigen Althechte 

aber gleichzeitig auch

2. die untermaßigen Luftpumpen 

geschützt werden müssen,* um*...

- ja was eigentlich? ---- Begründung und Zielen nennen !!!
*Remember : Bestand nicht gefährdet, genug Kleinhechte kommen durch..?!*
Wie es sich darstellt, sollen

*möglichst viele Großfische* generiert werden.

Aber wer den "Charakter" des Hechtes kennt, weiß, dass er Kannibale ist.

Was passiert denn mit den untermaßigen Fischen, die mittleren Größen werden stärker beangelt/entnommen und am Ende

stehen die 40-60er auf dem Speiseplan ( u.a. ), der künstlich gesteigerten Großfischpopulation...außerdem sind die mittleren Größen der zukünftige Grundstein der Großen.

Hier wird kein Ertrag gesteigert, sondern im Gegenteil *vernichtet.*

Einer Alterspyramide den Mittelbau zu entfernen soll ökologisch Sinn ergeben? |kopfkrat

Ich denke eher, der Hechtbestand wird durch Zwangsmaßnahmen verkleinert - weniger Kleinhechte, mehr Kapitale, die dennoch in der Summe gesehen , eine geringere Gesamtanzahl ergeben.

Richtig lustig wird es, wenn praktisch nur noch Große vorkommen - dann dürfte der vernünftige Grund , einen Hecht anzulanden, entfallen.

Schuss ins Knie (Angelverbot) dank Arlinghaus?!

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Immer gut, wenn  Leute von vor Ort auch dazu schreiben und man so nachvollziehen kann, warum gerade da der Versuch mit dem Küchenfenster gemacht werden soll - weil zu viele rauskamen und so die Alterspyramide eben schon nicht mehr stimmt.

Der Ansatz von Arlinghaus ist auch nicht das pauschale Einführen von Küchenfenstern wie immer wieder fälschlicherweise auch hier behauptet wird.

Sondern nur da, wo es auch sinnvoll ist, weil selbst reproduzierender Bestand vorhanden und durch Entnahme zu vieler Großhechte eben die eigentliche Reproduktionsrate nur teilweise bzw. nicht optimal ausgeschöpft wird.

Gut, dass neben Niedersachsen (die machen das soweit ich weiss am Dümmer) nun auch in MeckPomm sowas versucht wird und man dann auch sehen kann, ob die Studien und Annahmen von Arlinghaus so stimmen oder nicht.

*Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Ich angle fast täglich in den Seen der Müritzfischer. Bin froh hier in Mecklenburg Vorpommern zu leben und solche wunderschönen Gewässer vor meiner Nase zu haben. Das das "Entnahmefenster" gerade am Kölpinsee erprobt wird wundert mich nicht, *denn dieser See hat in Sachen Großhechten sehr gelitten.* Ob das nun am starkem Befischungsdruck liegt, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir ist immer noch kein vernünftiger Grund genannt worden, warum gerade
> 
> ...


 

Schon mal am Kölpinsee gewesen und dort gefischt im Frühjahr nach der Laichzeit?

Und umgekehrt ist es besser, wenn alle Fische ab 60cm herausgenommen werden?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@R.S.


> Schuss ins Knie (Angelverbot) dank Arlinghaus?!


Ne, nicht dank Arlinghaus, sondern wegen ökonomischer Zielsetzung!
Schließlich sagt Arlinghaus, dass solche Fangfenster nur Sinn machen, wenn sie durch begleitende Maßnahmen gestützt werden.
Also z.B. durch Schaffung von (zusätzlichen) Einständen, Strukturverbesserungen, wie weiter vorn im Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat!
Davon ist aber bei den Müritzfischern nicht die Rede?
Schlimm finde ich, dass genug Unbedarfte, völlig kritiklos, sofort auf den Zug aufspringen, siehe hier:

Zitat: mephisto


> macht dieses Beispiel vielleicht ja Schule und ist gut auf andere Gewässer übertragbar!


Hurra, kann ich dazu nur noch sagen!
Auf zum neuen Sinn und Zweck des Angelns, Fische zählen und ablichten!
Mir (uns) wird das (ureigene) Recht entzogen, sich die (große)Beute anzueignen, zumindest langfristig!
In die Richtung wird es sich nämlich entwickeln!
Als nächstes versuchen noch die Hantas, ihre Zirkusfische vor bösen Fischessern zu schützen!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hantas?

Zirkusfisch?

Ok, du bist in Rage...aber wovon redest du?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @R.S.
> Ne, nicht dank Arlinghaus, sondern wegen ökonomischer Zielsetzung!
> Schließlich sagt Arlinghaus, dass solche Fangfenster nur Sinn machen, wenn sie durch begleitende Maßnahmen gestützt werden.
> Also *z.B. durch Schaffung von (zusätzlichen) Einständen, Strukturverbesserungen, wie weiter vorn im Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat!*
> ...


 

Dazu auch an dich die Frage, der Kölpinsee, das Testgewässer bekannt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi,

ich finde es ist vollkommen ausreichend wenn man Hechte von 60-90cm entnehmen darf.Habe da kein Verständnis für wie man sich darüber aufregen kann.Ich wär sogar dafür das das Maximalmaß 80cm oder  85cm beträgt und keine 90cm.Also ich finde solch eine Regelung total klasse und würde sie mir auch für unsere Gewässer wünschen#6.


Gruß Sea Trout


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Also ich finde solch eine Regelung total klasse und würde sie mir auch für unsere Gewässer wünschen#6.



Das ist weder der Stein der Weisen,noch eine allgemein gültige Maßnahme zur Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das ist weder der Stein der Weisen,noch eine allgemein gültige Maßnahme zur Bewirtschaftung.


Das man das nicht überall umsetzen sollte stimmt sicher.Bei den Gewässern in denen ich fische würde es meiner Meinung nach aber Sinn machen.Problem wär wohl nur das sich eh keiner dran halten würde.Hier wird leider von vielen alles abgeknüppelt Mindestmaße und Fangbegrenzungen werden einfach ignoriert.Zandernester werden gezielt befischt.Ich denke unsere großen Naturseen hier in Schleswig-Holstein sind den Gewässern in Meckpomm recht ähnlich.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @R.S.
> Ne, nicht dank Arlinghaus, sondern wegen ökonomischer Zielsetzung!
> Schließlich sagt Arlinghaus, dass solche Fangfenster nur Sinn machen, wenn sie durch begleitende Maßnahmen gestützt werden.
> Also z.B. durch Schaffung von (zusätzlichen) Einständen, Strukturverbesserungen, wie weiter vorn im Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat!
> ...


 
Vorab: ich kenne den Kölpin nicht als Angelgewässer, sondern vom Segeln her. Insofern sind mir ein paar Dinge aber schon vertraut.
Daher würde ich schon sagen, daß, allein schon aufgrund des Krautbestandes, aber auch von anderen Gegebenheiten (Tiefenstruktur, Schilf, Nebengewässer etc Laich- und Schutzeinstände etc ) in hohem Maße vorhanden sind. 
Ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht" ergäbe sich, wenn man gar keine Fische entnähme. Dann würden auch alle Großen drinbleiben. 
Wieveil Prozent des Bestandes werden denn überhaupt entnommen? Und wieviel davon von den Anglern, und wieviel von den Fischern?
So, wie man nicht alles kritiklos bejubeln muss, muss man auch nicht alles fürchterlich schlimm finden.
Wenn ich die Müritzfischer richtig verstanden habe, heißt es nun: Ausprobieren und schauen. 
Die Fischer haben schon ein Interesse daran, mittelgroße hechte zu vermarkten, also müssen sie da sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Müritzfischer richtig verstanden habe, heißt es nun: Ausprobieren und schauen.


So habe ich auch das verstanden und daher geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

"Ausprobieren und schauen".

Also "Würfeln" auf ökologischem Niveau.

Ist die ganze Pyramide kaputt, spricht man besser ein Angelverbot aus, für ein paar Jahre.

Ökologisch top, ökonomisch flopp.

Gibt noch eine einfachere Drehschraube: Fangmenge verringern; statt der Natur ins Handwerk zu pfuschen, soll die natur selbst bestimmen, wieviele Großfische sie unter gegebenen Einflüssen "produziert".

Braucht dieses Gewässer denn überhaupt überwiegend Großhechte (ökologisch) ???

Dies wäre hegerisch bei einem Großbestand an bspw. wühlenden Brassen gegeben...

Sorry, aber würfeln um angeltouristen zu locken- dann nennt es direkt einen kommerziellen Angelsee und gut is...

R.S.


----------



## flor61 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Entnahmefenster, was für eine Maßnahme. Da wird doch glatt behauptet, daß alte Hechte besseren Rogen als junge Hechte haben. Ist ja wie beim Menschen, also Quatsch.

Wer schon mal einen Hecht ausgenommen hat, der weiß, wieviel Rogen da enthalten ist. Am Ende regelt die Natur den Bestand in einem Gewässer, zumindest beim Hecht. Ich habe z.B. ein Lieblingsgewässer, wo ich im Jahr mindestens 20 Hechte entnehme. Und ich bin nicht allein. Aber der Bestand, sprich die Fangmenge, hat sich nicht geändert. zumal der Hecht ein unheimlich schnelles Wachstum hat, bei gutem Futter.


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Vollkommener Quak Rheinspezie.
Es gibt Wissenschaftliche Feldversuche und Theorien, die nun
mit einem konkreten Ziel ausprobiert werden.
Jedes mal wenn man in die Natur eingreift, etwas schützen, bewahren oder fördern will ist das Würfeln. Es gibt zu viele Parameter um 100%ig zu wissen was dabei rauskommen wird, man kann nur die Chanche erhöhen.
Und gerade da ist es wichtig das auch einfach mal was ausprobiert wird.

Da die Natur in Mitteleuropa so ziemlich wenig frei entscheiden kann weil
der Mensche überall seinen Einfluss geltend macht, muss der Menschliche Einfluss nunmal reguliert werden. 

Es handelt sich hier um eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme die Fischern und Anglern zugute kommen soll, mehr nicht, dafür wird sie in einem wie man in den vorherigen Seiten lesen kann, gestörten Gewässer was den Großhecht Bestand angeht ausprobiert.

Irgendwie bekomme ich den Eindruck manche Leute regen sich einfach gerne auf.

e/
@ flor61
Keinen Besseren sondern eher die Anlagen zum größeren Wachstum.

Die Natur kann ziemlich wenig regeln wenn der Mensch eingreift, und weißt du ob in deinem Gewässer nicht eine viel höhere Anzahl Hechte zu erwarten wäre? Du wohnst deinem Profil nach irgendwo in Brandenburg.
Je nach Größe des Sees und Anzahl der Angler sind das Peanuts im Vergleich zu der Anzahl der Angeltouristen die die Müritz anlockt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kotzi schrieb:


> es handelt sich hier um eine bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme die fischern und anglern zugute kommen soll, mehr nicht, dafür wird sie in einem wie man in den vorherigen seiten lesen kann, gestörten gewässer was den großhecht bestand angeht ausprobiert.
> 
> Irgendwie bekomme ich den eindruck manche leute regen sich einfach gerne auf.


#6#6#6#6#6


thomas9904 schrieb:


> * fakten gegen fanatismus.........*


----------



## flor61 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Die Natur kann ziemlich wenig regeln wenn der Mensch eingreift, und weißt du ob in deinem Gewässer nicht eine viel höhere Anzahl Hechte zu erwarten wäre?
> 
> Je nach Größe des Sees und Anzahl der Angler sind das Peanuts im Vergleich zu der Anzahl der Angeltouristen die die Müritz anlockt.



1. Der Bestand regelt sich nicht nach Entnahme sondern nach Lebensraum, denn der Hecht ist kein Schwarmfisch.
2. Wenn Fischer was festlegen, dann sicher nicht im Sinne der Natur, denn ein jeder Fischer ist Unternehmer und muß in erster Linie ökonomisch denken. Denn die Einschränkungen beziehen sich ja auf seine ökonomischen Konkurenten.
3. Du unterschätzt die Kraft der Natur und überschätzt uns Menschen. Da Einzige, was wir Regeln können, ist unser geordnetes Verschwinden von diesem Planeten. Was wir uns nur einbilden.

Trotz allem, Petri


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Rheinspezie

Es ist ein Bewirtschaftungskonzept, dass nicht primär dazu dient einen gefährdeten Bestand zu schützen. Dafür müsste man nämlich ein generelles Angelverbot verhängen. Es dient vielmehr unter Wiederherstellung einer ausgeglicheneren Alterspyramide dazu, innerhalb eines sich selbstreproduzierenden Bestandes  genetische Anpassungen in Gestalt eines Zwergwuches innerhalb des Schonmaßes aufgrund eines erhöhten "Jagddruckes" zu verhindern.
Zu dem sollen Besatzmassnahmen eingespart werden und sich erübrigen.

Es wird ansonsten der begünstigt, der innerhalb des Schomaßes überlebt und nicht bei Überschreiten desselbigen entnommen wird. 

Ergibt es eigentlich stattdessen einen Sinn über dem Schomaß einen Bestand radikal auszudünnen und dadurch den Zwergenwuchs zu begünstigen?

Im Rahmen des Besatzfischprojektes konnte man anhand der verschiedentlichen Monitoring erkennen, wie es in vielen Angelgewässer aussah. Viele Kleinhechte bis zum Schonmaß und darüber Kahlschlag.

Ein Hechtleben ist zu dem endlich, besteht aus vielen Gefahren und vor allem müssen Hechte erst einmal durch das Entnahmefenster abwachsen! 
Es wird daher nie oder nur eine Großhechtpopulation entstehen, die ein Gewässer platt macht. Das sind Stammtischparolen auf jeder Hauptversammlung! 

Viel eher macht der Mensch mit seiner Angelei den Hecht platt, da dieser mit der Angel nämlich sehr gut zu befischen ist. Man rottet den Hecht in einem Gewässer zwar nie aus, schafft es aber ihn mit der Angel bis zur fischerreilichen Bedeutungslosigkeit herab zu angeln. Was folgt ist ein Ausweichen dieses Druckes in ein Winzigwachstum.

Selbstverständlich wirkt sich der Einfluß unserer Angelei zuerst und schnell an kleineren Gewässern aus. Bei den größeren kommt das nur Zeit verzögert bei immer höherem Freizeitanteil und zunehmend verbesserter Technik an.

Und wer immer noch glaubt, seine an einem Tag entnommenen 2 Hechte hätte keinen Einfluß oder dieser Fisch sei sogar übrig, der irrt eben mächtig gewaltig, weil er mit diesem Verhalten eben nicht allein ist.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schließlich sagt Arlinghaus, dass solche Fangfenster nur Sinn machen, wenn sie durch begleitende Maßnahmen gestützt werden.
> Also z.B. durch Schaffung von (zusätzlichen) Einständen, Strukturverbesserungen, wie weiter vorn im Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat!



Das ist auch falsch. Hier ist zu trennen. Fangfenster haben überhaupt nichts mit der Schaffung von Einständen zu tun.


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Achso, der Mensch hat keinen Einfluss auf seine Umwelt?
Dann danke für diese Erkenntnis.
.....
Jeder Acker der bestellt, jede Straße die gebaut, jede Coladose die im Wald landet hat einen Einfluss, mache größer manche kleiner, und beeinflussen unser Umfeld, und die Wertung bleibt uns überlassen ob wir das
so lassen wollen oder ob wir Handlungsbedarf sehen.

Entnahme in geschlossenen Ökosystemen verändert das Ökosystem unweigerlich, ohne wenn und aber.

Komm mal im Ruhrgebiet angeln, da wirst du schon merken wie Fischbestände von Anglern beeinflusst werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Robert Arlinghaus schrieb mir vor einiger Zeit auf meine Rückfrage zum Entnahmefenster folgendes (Einstellen ist mit ihm abgestimmt und erlaubt).



*Was ist das Entnahmefenster?​*
Das Entnahmfenster ist eine gegenüber dem Mindestmaß verschärfte Entnahmeregulierung, die das Ziel hat, einen naturnäheren Altersklassenaufbau und den Erhalt nicht nur von Erst- und Zweitlaichern unter dem Mindestmaß, sondern auch von großen, sehr fruchtbaren, älteren Fischen zu fördern. 

Das Entnahmefenster wird vor allem dann eingesetzt, wenn es einen zu scharfe Verjünfung und eine zu starke Veränderung der Alterspyramide gegeben hat, die eine stärkere Schonung von Laichfischen erfordert, die das Mindestmaß alleine nicht leisten kann. 
Allerdings kann das Entnahmefenster auch das Mindestmaß als Standardregulierung ablösen, sofern das Fenster breit genug gewählt wird, um den vernünftigen Grund für das Angeln (Fischentnahme im Fenster) weiterhin zu ermöglichen.

*Warum ist ein Entnahmefenster dem Mindestmaß überlegen?*
Beim Entnahmefenster werden nur nur Erst- und Zweitlaicher, sondern auch die besonders fruchtbaren großen Laichtiere geschützt. Insgesamt kommt es daher zu einer besseren Schonung und zum einem naturnäheren Erhalt der Alterspyramide.

*Sind große Laichfische tatsächlich fruchtbar?*
Ja, das sind sie. Die Lage ist bei Fischen grundsätzlich anders als bei Säugetieren. Fische investieren nach dem Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife ihre Überschussenergie häuptsächlich in Eier. 

Fische wachsen ein leben lang, aber die Produktion bei großen Fische ist nicht mehr Körperwachstum, sondern Gonadenproduktion. 

Auch die Eiqualität großer Fische bleibt bis in das hohe Alter gut.

 Erst im letzten Jahr vor dem Alterstod nimmt auch bei großen Hechten die Eiqualität ab. Das Entnahmefenster zielt darauf ab, Hechte im letzten Drittel ihres Lebens zu schützen, also in einer Phase, wo wenige Tiere enorme Eizahlen produzieren. 

Insofern kompensieren die besonders fruchtbaren Großfische den scharfen Ausfang der mittelgroßen Tiere. Bei einem Mindestmaß wären hingegen alle Fische über dem Mindestmaß scharf befischt. Das Entnahmefenster ist also eine Fischschonmaßnahme, die die Befischungsintensität reduziert und es ermöglicht, einen Eipuffer durch die grossen Fische im Bestand zu erhalten. 
Übrigens, die Fruchtbarkeit und Laichqualität von Fischen sollte man immer im Freiland und niemals in Laborstudien abschätzen. 

Denn in Aquarien werden in der Regel die kleinen Eier bevorzugt, in der Natur die großen. Testet man nun die Eiqualität großer Fische im Labor, kommt es rasch zu fehlerhaften Schlussfolgerungen. Wir haben mittels DNA Tests die Nachkommensproduktion von Hechten im Freiland untersucht und festgestellt, dass pro Kopf die großen Tiere mehr Nachkommen produzieren als mittelgroße und kleine.

*Kommt es durch das Entnahmefenster zu einem unnatürlichen Altersklassenaufbau?*
Nein, auf keinen Fall, auch wenn das manche immer wieder behaupten. Die mittelgroßen werden scharf befischt, so dass nur vergleichsweise wenige größeren Tiere durch das Fenster wachsen. 
Diese sterben dann über die natürliche Sterblichkeit sowie über die Hak- und Zurücksetzsterblichkeit, so dass auch bei Entnahmefenster eine Verjüngung im Bestand entsteht und insgesamt eine Alterspyradmide. 
Man muss das immer im Vergleich zu Mindestmaßen betrachten: 
Während bei scharfer Befischung und bei Mindestmaßen nur sehr wenige Fische über dem Mindestmaß vorfindlich sind, also eine besonders starke Verjüngung eingetreten ist, findet man bei Entnahmefenster auch noch Fische über den Maximalmaß und selbstverständlich auf Fische im Fenster, so dass die Verjüngung gradueller verläuft und nicht so abrupt wie bei Mindestmaßen. 
Wer Lust hat, kann sich mal die Excel Daten in unserer Publikation Arlinghaus et al. (2010) in Biological Conservation ansehen, wo der Effekt sehr gut deutlich wird.

*Was sind weitere Vorteile des Entnahmefenster gegenüber Mindestmaßen?*
Zunächst ist einzumerken, dass es bei Entnahmefenstern zu keiner Selektion auf Kleinwüchsigkeit kommt, wie das vor allem bei hohen Mindestmaßen der Fall ist. 

Bei hohen Mindestmaßen als alternative Schonungsform stark befischter Bestände ist überdies ein hoher Anteil der gefangenen Fische von der Haksterblichkeit betroffen. Bei Entnahmefenster werden die zahlenmäßig abundanten mittelgroßen Fische entnommen, die müssen bei hohen Mindestmaßen aber zurückgesetzt werden. 

Schließlich wirken Entnahmefenstere bei starker Befischung auch ertragssteigernd im direkten Vergleich zu Mindestmaßen. 

Das ist in der Biologie vor allem der Raubfische begründet. Bei allen Raubfischen steigt die Nachkommenszahl mit der Laicherzahl an, um dann bei hohen Laicheranzahlen wieder abzunehmen. 

Reduziert man die Häufigkeit der Laicher durch Befischungim Fenster, reduziert man den Kannibalismus, und erhält gleichzeitig die Eizahl durch den Erhalt der großen Laichfische (Kompensation). 

Das alleine steigert die Nachkommenszahl, was zu einem konstanten Hereinwachsen ins Fenster führt. Darüber hinaus dünnt man beim Entnahmefenster insbesondere die Altersklassen aus, die eine hohe Konsumptionsrate (bezogen auf g Hechtgewicht) zeigen (die Konsumption pro g von kleinen und mittleren Hechten ist größer als die von großen, kapitalen Hechten, die pro g weniger Futter benötigen). 

Durch die Entnahme der mittelgroßen, werden daher Futterresourcen frei, die die Entnahme ankurbeln. Wir könnten diese ertragserhaltenden bzw. bei scharfer Befischung sogar steigerenden Effekte in vielen Modellierungen nachweisen, zuletzt in Gwinn et al. (im Druck), siehe www.besatz-fisch.de. 

Was auf den ersten Blick nicht möglich erscheint, ist auf den zweiten Blick erklärlich. Wie gesagt - man muss die Fenstereffekte immer auch im Vergleich zu Alternativen sehen wie dem Mindestmaß, und hier gilt. 
Es gibt fast keinen Fall, wo das Mindestmaße das Entnahmefenster schlägt. 
Einziges Manko des Fensters - der Trophäenkopf an der Wand ist passe, das ärgert sicher einige Angler und führt dann schnell zu Konflikten. 

*Lohnt sich ein Entnahmefenster auch, wenn nicht stark gefischt wird?*
Im Grund sind Fangbeschränkungen nur dann sinnvoll, wenn stark gefischt wird. Allerdings haben wir flächendeckend und unabhängig von der lokalen Befischung auch Mindestmaße. 

Wenn ich Mindest- und Entnahmfenster vergleiche und einen Mindestschutz gewährleisten wird, würde ich persönlich immer zum Entnahmefenster tendieren. 
Das Fenster führt übrigens durch gegenüber dem Mindestmaß reduzierte Verjüngung zu einem naturnäheren Altersklassenaufbau. 
Insofern kann man argumentieren, dass es das Hegeziel (Erhalt eines natürlichen oder naturnahen Bestands) besser bedient als ein Mindestmaß.

Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus 
Leibniz-Institute of Freshwater Ecology and Inland Fisheries 
Department of Biology and Ecology of Fishes


----------



## flor61 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Achso, der Mensch hat keinen Einfluss auf seine Umwelt?
> Dann danke für diese Erkenntnis.
> 
> Komm mal im Ruhrgebiet angeln, da wirst du schon merken wie Fischbestände von Anglern beeinflusst werden.



Zum ersten Abschnitt stimme ich Dir zu, denn nichts anderes habe ich gesagt, "seine Umwelt". Was ist denn seine Umwelt, meinen wir die Erde an sich, die materiell gesehen nicht weniger wird sondern sich nur anpasst, oder meinen wir die Oberfläche unseres Planeten, diese dünne Kruste, die tektonisch gesehen eh ständig aufgeschmolzen wird, an der wir rumkratzen? 
Wir sollten nicht denken, daß wir Gott sind, denn auch ohne unser Zutun wird unsere Erde einem ständigen Wandel unterzogen und es werden auch wir Menschen uns anpassen müssen, sonst gräbt man uns irgendwann mal genauso aus wir wir heute die Dinosaurier.

Zum zweiten Abschnitt: Nenn mir doch mal ein Gewässer in Deiner Gegend, welches durch Angler, und ich meine Angler, derart beeinflußt wurde, daß dort bleibende Schäden sind. Und ich meine keine Fischbordelle, sondern naturbelassenen, Gewässer. Und bitte, durch Angler und nicht durch Industrie oder Fischer.

flor61


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



flor61 schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Abschnitt: Nenn mir doch mal ein Gewässer in Deiner Gegend, welches durch Angler, und ich meine Angler, derart beeinflußt wurde, daß dort bleibende Schäden sind. Und ich meine keine Fischbordelle, sondern naturbelassenen, Gewässer. Und bitte, durch Angler und nicht durch Industrie oder Fischer.
> 
> flor61


 
Da kann ich dir ein Gewässer in deiner Gegend nennen: Die Neiße. Ich kann dort für den Bereich 20km stromabwärts von Bad Muskau sprechen. 
Der Hechtbestand ist dort in den vergangenen 20 Jahren von Anglern gegen Null dezimiert worden, da nahezu jeder maßige Hecht entnommen wurde. 

Der Hechtbestand eines Gewässers in der Größe der Neiße lässt sich auf 4 km Länge durch 20 Angler im wenigen Jahren komplett plattmachen. Ist gar kein Problem.


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Kann man das irgendwo auch mit konkreten Zahlen mal nachlesen oder muss man sich mit dem BlaBla zufrieden geben?
Der einzige Link www.besatz-fische. geht nicht.
(bei www.besatz-fische.de lande ich auf "Grubes Fischerhütte - eine interessante Mischung aus  Skihütte, Oktoberfest und Sylt-Feeling.").



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Die mittelgroßen werden scharf befischt, so dass nur vergleichsweise wenige größeren Tiere durch das Fenster wachsen.
> Diese sterben dann über die natürliche Sterblichkeit sowie über die *Hak-  und Zurücksetzsterblichkeit*, so dass auch bei Entnahmefenster eine  Verjüngung im Bestand entsteht und insgesamt eine Alterspyradmide.


Hier wären doch mal ein paar Zahlen interessant *"Hak- und Zurücksetzsterblichkeit"*.
Weil vergleichsweise wenige größere Tiere durch das Fenster wachsen, braucht man für diese wenigen Tiere unbedingt eine Reglementierung. Ah ja ...



			
				Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fenster führt übrigens durch gegenüber dem Mindestmaß reduzierte Verjüngung zu einem naturnäheren Altersklassenaufbau.


 |pfisch: Klar, wenn man aus der Mitte der Pyramide entnimmt, fördert man damit die Pyramidenform. *Führt doch gleich eine Fischmaut ein! *

Überzeugt mich alles nicht. Zu viel Larifari. Fakten müssen her! Und keine Hypothesen samt nicht funktionierenden Links.


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Abgesehen das das jetzt im ersten Teil vom Thema abdriftet gebe ich dir recht,
die Welt befindet sich im ständigen Wandel und die ganz großen Treibkräfte sind schwer zu beeinflussen.
Um aber mal ein kleines Beispiel zu nennen passt die Einführung von Haustieren auf Inseln oder  die Erhöhung des Artensterbens.
Jedoch will ich das hier nicht wirklich diskutieren da Themenfremd.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage befinde ich mich momentan in der luxoriösen Lage in einem der besten Angelgebiete Deutschlands zu wohnen. Den Bodden vor der Haustür, die Ostsee eine kurze Reise entfernt.

Jedoch wo ich ursprünglich herkomme gibt es quasi kein Gewässer das nicht von Anglern beeinflusst wird. Da gibts einfach zu wenig Gewässer und zu viele Angler. Wenn da nicht besetzt wird fängt auch niemand wirklich was.
Selbst im Rhein findet Fischbesatz statt und man muss teilweise nach Plätzen suchen die nicht belegt sind.

Der Irrglaube das Angler keinen Einfluss auf die Gewässer haben kann ich mir nur so erklären das der Mensch immer wieder für eine Rechtfertigung sucht um sein Handeln zu legitimieren. Na klar beeinflusse ich Gewässer, selbst die Ostsee wird von Anglern beeinflusst, wurden laut neusten Studien doch 2014 erstmals genau so viele Dorsche von Anglern wie von Fischern entnommen.

e/ @ Stralsund : http://www.besatz-fisch.de/ 
Google hätte geholfen, zudem sind meinem Kentnissstand nach alle Publikationen von Arlinghaus einsehbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Der einzige Link www.besatz-fische. geht nicht.



Sorry, falscher Link, verbessert:
www.besatz-fisch.de
http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/48/70/lang,german/
Da findeste die ganzen Publikationen:
http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/38/61/lang,german/


----------



## flor61 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Nachtrag:
Ich habe mir gerade mal den Kölpinsee, um den es hier am Anfang geht, angeschaut. Das ist ein durch Fischer bewirtschaftetes Gewässer, welches unter ganz anderem Fangdruck als ein natürliches Angelgewässer steht. Will sagen, daß wir Angler uns hier am falschen Thema abarbeiten.

@Thomas: Dein von Dir zitierter Herr Robert Arlinghaus und sein besprochenes Fangfenster bezieht sich genau auf befischte Gewässer, denn er spricht nur einmal vom Angeln in seiner Einleitung aber der Begriff "Fischen" kommt 11x vor. 
Ich gehe also davon aus, daß seine Untersuchung sich an die Binnenfischer richtet, die ja nicht dumm sind, und sich so die Konkurenz durch Angler vom Hals halten wollen, ohne auf deren Geld zu verzichten. Also sollten die Fischer mal bei sich beginnen, um das Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.

Petri


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, falscher Link, verbessert:
> http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/48/70/lang,german/
> Da findeste die ganzen Publikationen:
> http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/38/61/lang,german/



Danke! #6


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

es handelt sich nicht um eine ökologisch sinnvolle hegerische Maßnahme, sondern um eine Maßnahme touristisch das Ganze weiter als Großhechtrevier verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ich gehe also davon aus, daß seine Untersuchung sich an die Binnenfischer richtet, die ja nicht dumm sind, und sich so die Konkurenz durch Angler vom Hals halten wollen, ohne auf deren Geld zu verzichten. Also sollten die Fischer mal bei sich beginnen, um das Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.


An Bewirtschafter grundsätzlich und zwar im Hinblick auf Entnahme durch Angler.

Siehe dazu auch, gerade für bewirtschaftende Angelfischervereine (adaptives Management):
*Besatzfisch - der Film.*


[youtube1]27Ar-A5PLA0[/youtube1]




> Ich habe mir gerade mal den Kölpinsee, um den es hier am Anfang geht, angeschaut. Das ist ein durch Fischer bewirtschaftetes Gewässer, welches unter ganz anderem Fangdruck als ein natürliches Angelgewässer steht. Will sagen, daß wir Angler uns hier am falschen Thema abarbeiten.


Und auch hier hilft lesen, Seabastian ist von den Müritzfischern und hat das schon ausgeführt:


Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Gefischt wird! Aber die Zielfische sind Aale, Schleie und Barsche. Da wird recht selektiv mit Reusen und sehr flachen Stellnetzen gefischt. Hechte werden so gut es geht vermieden.





Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht auf jeden einzelnen Eintrag sofort reagieren, versuche daher verschiedene Aspekte in einer Antwort unterzubringen. Natürlich gehe ich auch weiter auf Fragen ein.
> 
> 1. Gesetzl. Rahmenbedingungen:
> In MV gibt es zwei Fischereiverordnungen, an der Küste haben Hechte eine Schonzeit, im Binnenland nicht. Daher stellt unsere nicht vorhandene Schonzeit keinen Gesetzesverstoß dar.
> ...




Auch nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Arlinghaus ist definitiv und eindeutig "Angelfischerei" Wissenschaftler. 

Wie vorher im Threat schon beantwortet werden Hechte dort wenig von der Fischerei befischt.
Und ein aufhängen an den Termini "angeln" und "fischen" ist ziemlich weit hergeholt, das sind synnonyme. Seine Publikationen richten sich an alle Gewässerbewirtschafter, und das sind neben Fischern in der mehrzahl auch Angelvereine.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



flor61 schrieb:


> @Thomas: Dein von Dir zitierter Herr Robert Arlinghaus und sein besprochenes Fangfenster bezieht sich genau auf befischte Gewässer, denn er spricht nur einmal vom Angeln in seiner Einleitung aber der Begriff "Fischen" kommt 11x vor.


 
In halb Deutschland heißen Angelvereine Fischereivereine und wenn der Franke sagt, eine Stunde fischen zu gehen, dann packt er die Angel aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hier nochmal zwei populärer geschriebene Texte vom Prof. Arlinghaus, vielleicht einfacher verständlich für Leute wie auch mich, die keine Wissenschaftler sind:
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori.../130821_kolumne_arlinghaus_rute_und_rolle.pdf

http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Neues/Kolumnen/140625_kolumne_juli_entnahmefenster.pdf


Die maßgeblichen Publikationen für diejenigen, die es mehr mit der Wissenschaft haben, sind Arlinghaus et al. (2010) in Biol. Cons. & Gwinn et al. (im Druck),  als PDF auf www.besatz-fisch.de zu finden.  
Komplexe Modelle und kein blabla, die auch erst nach Kontrolle durch deren Gutachter veröffentlicht wurden..
Siehe:
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/arlinghausetal_biolcons_2010.pdf



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Viel eher macht der Mensch mit seiner Angelei den Hecht platt, da dieser mit der Angel nämlich sehr gut zu befischen ist. Man rottet den Hecht in einem Gewässer zwar nie aus, schafft es aber ihn mit der Angel bis zur fischerreilichen Bedeutungslosigkeit herab zu angeln. Was folgt ist ein Ausweichen dieses Druckes in ein Winzigwachstum.
> 
> Selbstverständlich wirkt sich der Einfluß unserer Angelei zuerst und schnell an kleineren Gewässern aus. Bei den größeren kommt das nur Zeit verzögert bei immer höherem Freizeitanteil und zunehmend verbesserter Technik an.
> 
> Und wer immer noch glaubt, seine an einem Tag entnommenen 2 Hechte hätte keinen Einfluß oder dieser Fisch sei sogar übrig, der irrt eben mächtig gewaltig, weil er mit diesem Verhalten eben nicht allein ist.


Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht in was für Gewässern du fischt aber das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.In den großen Naturseen wo ich fische gibt es Hechte ohne ende und das trotz recht hohem Angeldruck und teilweise extreme unvernünftiger Entnahme also es nehmen auch einige mehr mit als man darf und viele von denen sind täglich unterwegs zur heißen Zeit.Trotzdem hat der Bestand sich in mittlerweile 18 Jahren wo ich diese Gewässer befische nicht verändert.Und so leicht ist das mit den Hechten trotz gutem Bestand auch nicht immer.Direkt nach der Laichzeit ist es leicht welche zu fangen auch in 2 stelligen Zahlen.Aber spätestens zum Sommer hin ist es recht schwierig aufgrund des hohen Angebotes von Futterfischen.Im Herbst wird es dann wieder etwas leichter.Aber diese Gewässer platt zu fischen halte ich für unmöglich schon aufgrund der riesen Wasserflächen im kleinen Weiher oder Vereinstümpel mag das anders sein.Man glaubt garnicht wie oft man nichteinmal einen Nachläufer oder Fehlbiss bekommt obwohl man mitten im Fisch steht und fischt.Doof und gierig sind die nur direkt nach der Schonzeit und zum Herbst hin halt auch wenn es da nicht annähernd so gut läuft wie im Frühjahr.Und dann gibt es halt auch mal Jahre da läuft es allgemein nicht so gut.Man kann sein Gewässer nicht mit jedem anderem Gewässer vergleichen das ist einfach nicht möglich.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> In den großen Naturseen wo ich fische gibt es Hechte ohne ende.......



Dann sei froh, dass Du auf solche Gewässer zugreifen kannst! In flächig dicht besiedelten Ballungsgebieten sieht das nämlich ganz anders aus! Und hoffe, dass Du nie in solche Gebiete ziehen und/oder angeln musst!


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> es handelt sich nicht um eine ökologisch sinnvolle hegerische Maßnahme, sondern um eine Maßnahme touristisch das Ganze weiter als Großhechtrevier verkaufen zu können.



Eben, mit Alterspyramide und nachhaltige Fischerei/ Angelei hat das Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun.

Ein Hechtrogner hat 40 000 Eier/ kg Körpergewicht. Ein See mit hohem möglichen Raubfischertrag (Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Aal, Waller) wirft etwa 25kg/ ha ab. Sagen wir, dass davon im Durchschnittssee in MV davon 15kg/ha Hecht und davon 10kg/ha Hechtrogner sind. (15kg/ha im 20km² Kölpinsee entsprechen 10000 entnommenen 3kg Hechten)
D.h. alleine die pro Jahr abgefischten Hechte haben alleine 400 000 Eier/ ha abgelegt. Sagen wir die andere Hälfte (es wird mehr sein) wurde nicht gefischt. Kommen also noch einmal 400 000 Eier/ha hinzu Sind wir bei 800 000 Eier/ pro Hektar. Der Kölpinsee hat etwa 20km² = 2000 ha. Ergibt jedes Jahr 1,6 Mrd. Eier im Kölpinsee.
Davon wird nur ein Teil befruchtet, ein Teil der Larven verhungert, ein Teil wird von anderen Tieren aufgefressen und wenn ein kleiner Teil der übersprünglich 1,6 Mrd. Eier schließlich die Größe 2 - 3cm erreicht hat. Dann jawoll - der Hecht ist Kannibale und dezimiert schon im Babyalter seine eigene Population. Passend dazu eine *Studie von Arlinghaus*, dass Junghechtbesatz sinnlos ist in Gewässern mit natürlichem Hechtbestand.
http://www.nwzonline.de/wissenschaft/junge-hechte-haben-sich-zum-fressen-gern_a_19,0,1398376977.html


> Auch unabhängig vom Kannibalismus könne schon allein der Wettbewerb um  Futterfische und geeignete Verstecke zur Selbstregulation der Räuber  beitragen


*Ach, na sowas - es ist also egal, wie viele Junghechte im Gewässer sind, da die Zahl am Ende durch Kannibalismus, Wettbewerb um Futterfische und Anzahl geeigneter Verstecke selbst reguliert wird!

*Die jährlichen 1,6 Mrd. Eier kompensieren die jährlich entnommenen 10 000 Hechte (um etwa 4 Jahre versetzt natürlich - bis der Hecht das angenommene Durchschnittsgewicht erreicht hat) und die Hechtpopulation bleibt stabil. Das ist die Ertragsfähigkeit eines Gewässers! Und die hängt, wie u.a. Arlinghaus' Studie bewiesen hat, nicht von der Anzahl der Junghechte ab, sondern von Kannibalismus, Wettbewerb um Futterfische und Anzahl geeigneter Verstecke.

Es ist egal, ob am Kölpinsee im Jahr nun 1,6 Mrd. Eier oder 1 Mrd. Eier (wenn große Hechte über dem Entnahmefenster entnommen wurden) die Basis für den jährlichen Junghechtbesatz bilden. Die Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers ändert sich nicht!
Der schöne Gedanke: "Doppelte Menge Laich = Doppelte Menge Fisch" in natürlichen Gewässern ist Quatsch. Bei Neubesatz eines Gewässers ohne eingepegelter Hechtpopulation mag das anfangs funktionieren.

Wenn man die Ertragsfähigkeit verbessern will, dann durch mehr Verstecke oder in dem man regelmäßig ein paar Tonnen Weißfisch dem Gewässer zugibt.
Je mehr Meterhechte im Gewässer sind, umso größer ist ihr Anteil an der gesamten Brut und führt zusätzlich zu einer Minderung der genetischen Vielfalt.

*Wozu um Himmels Willen sollen dann große Laichhechte zurückgesetzt werden?

*Nennt das Kind doch einfach beim Namen und sagt, dass ihr ein Mekka für Meterhecht-geile C&R Angler aufbauen wollt. Ist ja eventuell sogar legal. (Bei einem Arlinghaus Report ist von einer Unteren Fischereibehörde die Rede, die ein Entnahmefenster als illegale C&R Praktik zurückgewiesen hat).
Aber hört auf die Leute mit Begriffen wie Alterspyramide, Nachhaltigkeit etc. zu verwirren.

(Die Zahlen sind natürlich nur geschätzt und sollen den Grundgedanken untermauern.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Du hast also immer noch nicht die Studie gelesen bzw. verstanden?

Ok..

Dann weiter Glaubenskriegen und renommierte, national und international anerkannte und auch ausgezeichnete (Unesco) Wissenschaftler, die vom Bund unterstützt werden, und deren Arbeit ohne jedes Argument oder belegbaren Beweis oder Studie als Unfug abtun..

Ich halte mich dennoch weiter an die belegten und überprüften Studien anerkannter und ausgezeichneter, seriöser Wissenschaftler..


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Rheinspezie
> 
> *Es dient vielmehr unter Wiederherstellung einer ausgeglicheneren Alterspyramide dazu, innerhalb eines sich selbstreproduzierenden Bestandes  genetische Anpassungen in Gestalt eines Zwergwuches innerhalb des Schonmaßes aufgrund eines erhöhten "Jagddruckes" zu verhindern.*





Moin,

wo tritt/trat denn nachweislich Zwergenwuchs beim Hecht aufgrund Überfischung auf????

Das gibt es doch nur in der Arlinghaus-schen Phantasie :m

Gebt einfach zu, dass ein Touristisch attraktiver Großfischbestand her soll - in dieser Planung soll gerade der gemeine Angler der entscheidende Faktor sein?

Im Dorfteich vielleicht.

R.S.


----------



## Hecht32 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wo liegt eigentlich das Problem?
Habt ihr Angst, nicht jeden Ü-90Hecht mitnehmen zu können? Geht es um den Natur o. Tierschutz? 
Sollten große Hechte aus dem Wasser? 
"Der hat keine Ahnung, ich schon!"
Ich fange gerne mal einen schönen Hecht um nen Meter. Essen mag ich am liebsten die mit 75 - 80cm. Aber nicht jede Woche, "Fischen o. Angeln" möchte ich trotzdem, deshalb kommt mir schon mal ein Fisch beim landen aus. Bin ich deshalb C&R geil? C&R, Veganer, Tierschützer, Schlagermusik, Tourismus, ........ muß jeder selber wissen. 
Ich gebe zu, gerne Kapitale zu fangen. Nur Essen mag ich sie halt nicht. Die Zeit, wo mein Überleben von der Jagd und vom Fischfang abhing, ist Gott sei Dank vorbei.
Ich finde ein Entnahmefenster besser als ein generelles Entnahmegebot für jeden nach dem Gesetz mitnahmefähigen Fisch. Angeln ist für mich mehr als nur Lebensmittelgewinnung. 
Und ein "Hechtpuff" wird dadurch sicher auch nicht geschaffen.


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch nur in der Arlinghaus-schen Phantasie :m


:m Dazu passend:

http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Neues/Kolumnen/140625_kolumne_juli_entnahmefenster.pdf

*vs.*

http://www.nwzonline.de/wissenschaft/junge-hechte-haben-sich-zum-fressen-gern_a_19,0,1398376977.html

1. Mehr Junghechte durch große Laichhechte (die ja jetzt durchs Entnahmefenster geschützt sind) haben positiven Einfluss auf die Populationsentwicklung.

2. Mehr Junghechte durch Besatz hingegen haben keinen Einfluss auf die Population wegen der Selbstregulation (Kannibalismus, Wettbewerb um Futterfische, begrenzte Anzahl geeigneter Verstecke).

Der Junghecht weiß also von Natur aus, ob er zu Gruppe 1 oder 2 gehört! Daraufhin entscheidet ein "Gruppe 1"-Junghecht unwiderruflich seinen Ausschluss von der Selbstregulierung! Während sich der "Gruppe 2"-Junghecht seinem Schicksal der Selbstregulation beugen muss. 

Kompliziert wird es dann:
*Ich fange einen metrigen Laichhecht, lass ihn außerhalb seines Gewässers ablaichen und setze dann die Junghechte als Besatz!*

Gut für den Bestand oder nicht? 
Oder sogar beides? (Wie eine quantenorientierte Hechtstudie von Arlinghaus und Stephen Hawking in naher Zukunft bestimmt zeigen wird).

Wie du siehst, hat das Entnahmefenster hat durchaus noch wissenschaftliches Potential!


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo tritt/trat denn nachweislich Zwergenwuchs beim Hecht aufgrund Überfischung auf????
> 
> ...



Soso!

Tatsächlich und das nur im Dorfteich?

Und nun kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, dass sich solche Wirkungen nur auf den Dorsch beziehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Verwirr Glaubenskrieger nicht mit Fakten!!

Das klappt nie.....


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Und noch was dazu!

Sind aber sicherlich alles nur Hirngespinste!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verwirr Glaubenskrieger nicht mit Fakten!!


Beratungsresistent!


----------



## Stralsund (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und noch was dazu!
> 
> Sind aber sicherlich alles nur Hirngespinste!
> 
> Beratungsresistent!



Der Vollständigkeit halber noch dazu:

http://bildungsserver.hamburg.de/contentblob/3460606/data/2012-ostseedorsch.pdf

Die Dorschreproduktion wird maßgeblich durch Salzwassereinbrüche über das Kattegat beeinflusst.
Inwiefern die jederman bekannten Salzwassereinbrüche im Kölpinsee die Hechtreproduktion beeinflussen, vermag ich jetzt leider nicht zu erklären.

So ich bin raus! Euch schönes Wochenende und bleibt anständig! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Beratungsresistent!


Glaubens- und Verschwörungstheoretiker hatten schon immer eine eigene Weltsicht.........

So what?

Nochmal zu den schlichten, belegten Fakten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zwei populärer geschriebene Texte vom Prof. Arlinghaus, vielleicht einfacher verständlich für Leute wie auch mich, die keine Wissenschaftler sind:
> http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori.../130821_kolumne_arlinghaus_rute_und_rolle.pdf
> 
> http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Neues/Kolumnen/140625_kolumne_juli_entnahmefenster.pdf
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Robert Arlinghaus schrieb mir vor einiger Zeit auf meine Rückfrage zum Entnahmefenster folgendes (Einstellen ist mit ihm abgestimmt und erlaubt).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Soso!
> 
> Tatsächlich und das nur im Dorfteich?
> 
> Und nun kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, dass sich solche Wirkungen nur auf den Dorsch beziehen!



Ohne auf die Details einer Studie einzugehen, die aus ein paar Knochenfunden aus einer einzigen, frühsteinzeitlichen schwedischen Inselsiedlung Rückschlüsse auf die Evolution des Ostseedorschs schließen möchte, komm ich dir damit: Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, daraus argumentative Schlußfolgerungen für die ökologische Sinnhaftigkeit eines Entnahmefensters für Hechte in einem Binnensee zu ziehen?




Deep Down schrieb:


> Und noch was dazu!
> 
> Sind aber sicherlich alles nur Hirngespinste!
> 
> ...



Also wenn man dieses "Material" als deine Argumentationsgrundlage bezüglich des angedachten Entnahmefensters für die Hechtangelei in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte hernimmt, dann beugt dieses geplante Fenster also einem bevorstehenden, genetisch bedingten Zwergenwuchs in der Hechtpopulation vor und wer das aufgrund der Faktenlage, siehe oben, nicht genau so sieht, ist beratungsresistent?|bigeyes

Alter Schwede (oder besser gotländischer Knochengucker)...|rolleyes


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

oh man...für manche leute muss man sich echt schämen...#d

aber aufregen bringt ja nix...


und wissenschaftler lügen eh alle!!!

leute, wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fr...e halten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig ;-))


----------



## mephisto (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ne, nicht dank Arlinghaus, sondern wegen ökonomischer Zielsetzung!
> Schließlich sagt Arlinghaus, dass solche Fangfenster nur Sinn machen, wenn sie durch begleitende Maßnahmen gestützt werden.
> Also z.B. durch Schaffung von (zusätzlichen) Einständen, Strukturverbesserungen, wie weiter vorn im Thread schon jemand geschrieben hat!
> Davon ist aber bei den Müritzfischern nicht die Rede?
> ...



Erstmal danke für den "Unbedarften"!
Erstens sollte man sich mal überlegen wie wir bisher in die Population eingreifen!Weiterhin stelle man sich die Entwicklung der Population ohne ein Eingreifen von uns Menschen vor!....
Jetzt regeln wir über ein Entnahmefenster die Entnahmegröße.Auf Dauer ist das sicherlich auch nicht die richtige Variante....aber es ist ein Anfang.Der örtliche Fischer kann die Population am besten abschätzen und aufgrund seiner  Erfahrungen geschickt eingreifen und das Entnahmefenster ändern! 
Klar verdient er damit auch sein Geld und das will er hier auch langfristig tun ,daher wird er auch sorgsam und verantwortungsbewusst mit dieser Resource umgehen. 
Es gibt da auch andere Beispiele,wenn ich da an meine Hausgewässer denke oder auch ans liebe brackige Wasser rund um Rügen!Das Extrembeispiel sind dann "Puffgewässer" für elitäre Kreise,wo nur noch der angelt der ein sauteure Mitgliedschaft erwirbt!

Ich für meinen Teil will auch noch in 20ig Jahren Fische fangen und da hat man dann die Wahl zwischen Fischpuff,toten Gewässern oder Gewässern die langfristig denkend bewirtschaftet worden sind!

Daher mein klares Votuum für ein Entnahmefenster und für ein geschicktes Händchen beim ändern/verschieben von diesem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



mephisto schrieb:


> Klar verdient er damit auch sein Geld und das will er hier auch langfristig tun ,daher wird er auch sorgsam und verantwortungsbewusst mit dieser Resource umgehen.


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Profis (nicht allen, den guten, die weiterhin was verdienen wollen) und den ehrenamtelnden und gutmenschelnden Amateuren (auch nicht allen), die mehr an ihr Sendungsbewusstsein als an den Wert für Menschen (in diesem Falle: Angler) denken..

Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel...

Und:
Glaubens- und Verschwörungstheoretiker hatten schon immer eine eigene Weltsicht.........

So what?

Nochmal zu den schlichten, belegten Fakten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zwei populärer geschriebene Texte vom Prof. Arlinghaus, vielleicht einfacher verständlich für Leute wie auch mich, die keine Wissenschaftler sind:
> http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori.../130821_kolumne_arlinghaus_rute_und_rolle.pdf
> 
> http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Neues/Kolumnen/140625_kolumne_juli_entnahmefenster.pdf
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Robert Arlinghaus schrieb mir vor einiger Zeit auf meine Rückfrage zum Entnahmefenster folgendes (Einstellen ist mit ihm abgestimmt und erlaubt).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer gut, wenn  Leute von vor Ort auch dazu schreiben und man so nachvollziehen kann, warum gerade da der Versuch mit dem Küchenfenster gemacht werden soll - weil zu viele rauskamen und so die Alterspyramide eben schon nicht mehr stimmt.
> 
> Und jetzt nochmal kurz zu Fakten...
> 
> ...




Siehe oben...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast also immer noch nicht die Studie gelesen bzw. verstanden?
> 
> Ok..
> 
> ...




Papier ist geduldig und wenn ich hier jetzt anfangen würde aufzuführen, wieviel tendenziöser und populistischer Käse schon von renommierten Akademikern als der Weisheit letzter Schluß verkauft wurde...
Belegt und überprüft sind bei wissenschaftlichen Theorien oft große Worte, zumal das hier als Basis aufgeführte Forschungsprojekt gerade einmal 5 Jahre besteht...inwieweit man in diesem Zeitraum gesammeltes Material bei der einschlägigen Problematik nachhaltig empirisch belasten kann...ich wäre da etwas skeptisch



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine C&R Diskussion anzetteln, für mich sind die beiden Extrempositionen absoluter Unsinn! Und genau diesen Mittelweg versuchen (!) wir zu finden.
> Für alternative Vorschläge bin ich immer offen, wenig anfangen kann ich dagegen mit destruktiver Kritik. Nur zu sagen, dass alles Blödsinn ist, ohne einen eigenen Vorschlag zu machen, bringt niemanden weiter.



Ich mach dir mal abschließend noch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag zum Tagesgeschäft:

Über das Entnahmefenster hinaus ein Trophäenmaß einführen könnte, wie bereits erwähnt, ein paar zusätzliche Kunden binden. Ab einer Obergrenze von, sagen wir ~25 Pfund oder einer Länge ab ~120cm darf ein Fisch als Trophäe in die ewigen Fischgründe...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Über das Entnahmefenster hinaus ein Trophäenmaß einführen könnte, wie bereits erwähnt, ein paar zusätzliche Kunden binden


Da ich bekannt neugierich bin und deswegen wegen der Geschichte schon bei den Müritzfischern angerufen habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass die bereits über solche Maßnahmen (begrenzte Entnahme pro Angler für Trophäenfisch) nachdenken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber noch dazu:
> 
> http://bildungsserver.hamburg.de/contentblob/3460606/data/2012-ostseedorsch.pdf
> 
> ...





Eben -

vollkommen anderes Habitat und vollkommen andere Fischart.

Verwirrend?

Nein.

Logisch :m

R.S.

P.S: @Stenhagelvoll 

Wie so oft entwaffnend , klar und nachvollziehbar argumentiert !


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Bekam ich gerade vom Prof. Arlinghaus, stelle ich gerne ein:



> Ich wurde vor kurzem auf diese Diskussion im Anglerboard aufmersam gemacht, ich bin aber kein Mitglied, so dass ich nicht selbst posten kann.
> 
> Das ist eine interessante Diskussion, obwohl die Qualität der Argumente doch manchmal etwas zu wünschen übrig lassen.
> Aber im Schutz der Anonymität ist wohl eine sachliche, unpersönliche Diskussion bei einigen Mitanglern und -bürgern nicht möglich.
> ...


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Zitat Prof. Arlinghaus:


> Fischereimanagment muss immer sozial und ökologisch integrierend "denken" und wirken.
> 
> Und hier scheinen mir die Müritzfischer eine hervorrangende Modellfunktion entwickelt zu haben.


Wenn dem so ist, und das glaube ich mal, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Auch wenn sich jetzt natürlich einige Leute auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.

Danke Thomas9904 #6

Gruß zokker​


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Nicht mir danken - ich habs nur für den Prof. veröffentlicht!

Dem Prof danken, dass er dazu nicht nur forscht, sondern das auch noch versucht "einfach" zu erklären.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,

ich bin mir nach den aktuellen Aussagen nun noch umso sicherer, was meine Meinung zuvor betrifft.

Hier ist offenbar eine Methode angeraten worden, die für die Belange der Auftraggeber (  Fischer ) uneffektiv ist.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Auftraggeber?
Fischer?

Was soll das denn heissen?

In der genannten Studie/Veröffentlichung beim Entnahmefenster gehts um Freizeitfischerei (steht sogar schon in der Überschrift), angesiedelt ist das ganze beim Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB), finanziert wird das Besatzfischprojekt vom Bundesministerium für Forschung und Bildung mit Förderschwerpunkt Sozial-Ökologische Forschung. ...

Bist Du sicher, dass Du wirklich überhaupt mal irgendwas gelesen hast, um was es da bei allem geht (sei es beim Küchenfenster oder bei Besatzfisch oder beim IGB)?

Die Links hast Du alle........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## ronram (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich finde hier wird viel aneinander vorbeigeredet. Sachliche Argumente gegen emotionale Argumente.
Da wird nichts Sinnvolles bei rauskommen.

Ich für meinen Teil maße es mir nicht an diese Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme zu bewerten, da mir das nötige Fachwissen fehlt.

Und wenn man es mal rational betrachtet, machen die Müritzfischer doch nichts anderes als auf Grundlage von Studien und Forschung ein Feldexperiment durchzuführen.
Man erhofft sich durch diese Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme einen gewissen Effekt, den man durch aktuelle Forschungen für wahrscheinlich hält.
Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Entweder wird der gewünschte Effekt erzielt...oder eben nicht.


(Und ja, ich habe das bewusst sehr allgemein formuliert.)


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Übrigens ist es auch nicht gerade verwerflich ein Gewässer interessant(er) für Angler zu machen.
Läuft doch viel zu oft in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es auch nicht gerade verwerflich ein Gewässer interessant(er) für Angler zu machen.
> Läuft doch viel zu oft in die andere Richtung.



Das sehe ich genauso. Und leider ist es in Deutschland aus bekannten Gründen so, dass man dafür manchmal andere Vorwände finden muss.

 Wenn sich herausstellt, dass Entnahmefenster sowohl für die Entwicklung der Fischbestände als auch für die Angler positiv sind, um so besser.

 Fast jeder Verein, den ich kenne, würde solche Fenster in einzelnenn Gewässern auch für Karpfen festlegen, nur dazu fehlt eben leider der ökologische Grund. Der lässt sich das nicht mal an den Haaren herbeiziehen. #t


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Und leider ist es in Deutschland aus bekannten Gründen so, dass man dafür manchmal andere Vorwände finden muss.
> 
> Wenn sich herausstellt, dass Entnahmefenster sowohl für die Entwicklung der Fischbestände als auch für die Angler positiv sind, um so besser.
> 
> Fast jeder Verein, den ich kenne, würde solche Fenster in einzelnenn Gewässern auch für Karpfen festlegen, nur dazu fehlt eben leider der ökologische Grund. Der lässt sich das nicht mal an den Haaren herbeiziehen. #t



Selbst das kann man bei den Müritzfischer lesen, dass es das Entnahmefenster schon seid einiger Zeit dort gibt ;-) 

@all
Je mehr Kommentare geschrieben werden, desto mehr sieht man wer überhaupt weiß um was es geht, oder wer einfach nur mal rum nörgeln will.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fast jeder Verein, den ich kenne, würde solche Fenster in einzelnenn Gewässern auch für Karpfen festlegen, nur dazu fehlt eben leider der ökologische Grund. Der lässt sich das nicht mal an den Haaren herbeiziehen. #t




In Mecklenburg geht das, die Müritzfischer haben für sämtliche Gewässer ein Entnahmefenster von 40-65cm explizit zur Laichfischschonung beim Karpfen.:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In Mecklenburg geht das, die Müritzfischer haben für sämtliche Gewässer ein Entnahmefenster von 40-65cm explizit zur Laichfischschonung beim Karpfen.:m



Ja, ich weiß. Bei Licht betrachtet ist das allerdings aus biologischer Sicht kompletter Schmarren. Wir haben in Franken bekanntermaßen mit den flachen Weihern recht gute Bedingungen für Karpfen und selbst hier kommt Karpfenbrut nur bei günstigen klimatischen Bedingungen durch. Und das soll ausgerechnet in den tiefen Gewässern in MeckPomm anders sein, noch dazu beim entsprechenden Raubfischbestand? Muhaha. 

 Uns wurden in Bayern von der Fischereibehörde alle Entnahmekorridore für Karpfen gestrichen, weil das Argument Laichfisch angeblich nicht zieht. 
 MeckPomm brauch aber Touristen und die kommen nicht zuletzt wegen der guten Angelgewässer und der zu erwartenden Fischgrößen. Und schon wären wir wieder beim Thema Entnahmefenster ...


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

_OT:_
Beim Karpfen scheint sich seit ein paar Jahren etwas zu verändern. In immer mehr unserer Vereinsgewässer (Münsterland/NRW) laichen die mittlerweile erfolgreich & die Brut kommt hoch. 
Erstaunlicherweise sind untypische Gewässer dabei, z.B. unser jüngster Baggersee, der wenig Kraut aufweist und ein tiefes Badewannenprofil hat.
_Und nun wieder zum Müritz-Hecht._


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es auch nicht gerade verwerflich ein Gewässer interessant(er) für Angler zu machen.
> Läuft doch viel zu oft in die andere Richtung.


So sehe ich das auch.Ich mein wer freut sich nicht darüber wenn im Gewässer viele große Hechte sind und man davon öfters mal einen fängt?In unseren Seen die ich befische ist der Bestand zwar sehr gut aber große Hechte sind eher selten.Und das liegt sicher nicht an zu wenig Futter oder das das Gewässer nicht dafür geeignet ist.Jeder Fisch egal wie groß wird direkt abgeknüppelt und kaum einer setzt einen guten Hecht wieder zurück.Ich denke würde es bei uns so ein Entnahmefenster geben und die Leute würden sich daran halten was viele leider nicht tun würden das hätte sicher positive Auswirkungen und davon hätten am Ende alle Angler was.Wer will schon immer nur Durchschnittshechte fangen?Also mein Ziel ist es bei jeder Angelei möglichst große Fische zu fangen.Es ist kein muss und ich freue mich über jeden Hecht würde aber schon gerne häufiger einen Ausnahmefisch ü100cm fangen.Daher verstehe ich nicht was manche daran auszusetzen haben?Das der Pächter auch gerne sein Geld machen möchte ist doch vollkommen ok und normal.Oder würdet ihr euer Gehalt in eurem Job nicht gerne erhöhen wenn ihr die Möglichkeit dazu hättet und dazu noch viele Angler  damit glücklich machen könntet?


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _OT:_
> Beim Karpfen scheint sich seit ein paar Jahren etwas zu verändern. In immer mehr unserer Vereinsgewässer (Münsterland/NRW) laichen die mittlerweile erfolgreich & die Brut kommt hoch.
> Erstaunlicherweise sind untypische Gewässer dabei, z.B. unser jüngster Baggersee, der wenig Kraut aufweist und ein tiefes Badewannenprofil hat.
> _Und nun wieder zum Müritz-Hecht._


Ich wohne in Schleswig-Holstein unsere Naturseen sind denen in Meckpomm recht ähnlich zumindest denen die ich dort kenne.Also bei uns ist mir kein einziges Gewässer bekannt wo Karpfen sich natürlich vermehren können.In Bayern und die Ecke ist es ja meist um einiges wärmer und die Seen meist wesentlich kleiner im Durchschnitt da klappt das wohl eher.Aber selbst wenn sie sich bei uns nicht vermehren können würde ich auch beim Karpfen solch ein Entnahmefenster klasse finden.Wer freut sich nicht über Gewässer mit vielen großen Fischen?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

hmm, warum will oder muss man das Entnahmefenster einführen.
Auf den Gedanken: Was ist da schief gelaufen, dass man das nun braucht ? darf man doch auch kommen.
Könnte das auch Überfischung sein ?


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Zitat: Seatrout


> Aber* selbst wenn sie sich bei uns nicht vermehren können* würde ich auch beim Karpfen solch ein Entnahmefenster klasse finden.Wer freut sich nicht über Gewässer mit vielen großen Fischen?


Zitat Taxidermist:


> In die Richtung wird es sich nämlich entwickeln!
> Als nächstes versuchen noch die Hantas, ihre Zirkusfische vor bösen Fischessern zu schützen!


Ich habs geahnt!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

"man soll sich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen."

ich denke, das gilt bei solchen fenstern besonders.
zudem bietet nicht jedes fenster durchblick.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

"Viele Lehren sind wie eine _Fenster_scheibe. 
Durch sie sehen wir die Wahrheit, 
aber sie trennt uns von der Wirklichkeit"

|znaika:


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Vielen Dank Sebastian (Müritzfischer),


 ich freue mich, das ihr das Entnahmefenster für Hecht auf eure Gewässer anwenden wollt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, das dies ein *großer Schritt für das Angeln in Deutschland* ist und hoffe, wenn die Ergebnisse positiv sind die Maßnahme Schule macht.


 Die Attraktivität für den Angeltourismus zu erhöhen ist meines Erachtens generell eine Sache, die gesamtwirtschaftlich höher zu bewerten ist als das pure Abfischen der Bestände. Denn nicht nur der Fischer profitiert von den Einnahmen aus Angelkartenverkäufen, sondern auch das Gastgewerbe und es sollte die Region stärken. In anderen Ländern hat man den positiven Charakter schon längst erkannt und fördert den Anglertourismus stärker (z.B. Dänemark/Niederlande).


 Vielen Dank an Thomas, das du die Publikation von Robert Arlinghaus verbreitest, ich würde mir generell wünschen, wenn du in dieser Richtung noch viel stärker arbeiten würdest. Da von den Verbänden nicht viel zu erwarten ist, dürfte die Forschung u.a. vom IGB eine der wenigen verbleibenden Möglichkeiten zu sein, das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern.


 Aus Sicht des Bestandsschutzes ist die optimale Möglichkeit für den Bewirtschafter ein generelles Entnahmeverbot für bestimmte Fischarten. Das ist ein Modell, das in den Niederlanden verfolgt wird, ich hatte schon einmal dazu geschrieben (18.1.2014, Thema catch&release):




> Als ich das aktuelle Anglerboard-Video gesehen habe, habe ich mich an einen interessanten Artikel erinnert, Zitat von http://www.angelfieber.com/catch-and-select/:
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> Der Holländer Jan Eggers, seit 42 Jahren Kärntenfan, veranstaltet Jahr für Jahr Raubfischseminare in Österreich und den Niederlanden. Ein Vergleich zeigt erschreckende Unterschiede: „Mit 30 Leuten fangen wir bei einem Seminar in Holland 120-180 Hechte in 2 Tagen, in Österreich gerade mal 10“. Jan Eggers erklärt, dass in Holland in den 60iger und 70iger Jahren der Hechtbestand massiv bedroht war. Damals wurde ein ganzjähriges Entnahmeverbot für Hechte eingeführt. „Am Anfang gab es Probleme. Gerade ältere Angler waren dagegen.“ Seit dem entwickeln sich die Hechtbestände jedoch sehr gut. Jan Eggers erzählt von Meterhechten, die heutzutage in Holland nichts Besonderes mehr sind und glaubt an die Selbstregulierung der Natur: „Zuviel Hechte gibt es nicht. Wenn es zu viele Hechte gibt fressen sie sich gegenseitig“.


 Auf Grund der momentanen Gesetzeslage ist das in Deutschland nicht möglich, jedoch ist das Entnahmefenster ein idealer Kompromiss. Zudem kann durch die von Robert begleiteten Studien unter der Prämisse eines möglichst *naturnahem Bestandes* die Überlegenheit des Entnahmefensters gegenüber anderen Bewirtschaftungskonzepten wie dem Mindestmaß gezeigt werden. Noch gibt es zu wenige empirische Daten, die bisherigen Untersuchungen basieren noch größtenteils auf mathematischen Modellen.


 Ich hatte am 09.02.2014, Thema Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt geschrieben:




> Als wertschöpfene Nutzung kann auch gelten, das Gewässer für Angler attraktiver zu gestalten bei gleichzeitig möglichst naturnaher Alterstruktur der Fische ohne übermäßig in Besatz investieren zu müssen. Dies ist einer der Kernpunkte der Studien, die sich mit dem "Küchenfenster" (engl. harvest slot) beschäftigen, vgl. [Arlinghaus2010]:
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


 Einige gute Quellen zu diesem Thema:


 [Arlinghaus2007] "Selektive Beangelung: Muster, Auswirkungen und Schlussfolgerungen für das Fischereimanagement", R. Arlinghaus, Präsentation Vortrag VDSF, 2007


 [Arlinghaus2010] "The conservation and fishery benefits of protecting large pike ( Esox lucius L.) by harvest regulations in recreational fishing", R. Arlinghaus, S. Matsumura, U. Dieckmann - Biological Conservation, 2010 - Elsevier


 [Gwinn2013] "Rethinking length-based fisheries regulations: the value of protecting old and large fish with harvest slots", Daniel C. Gwinn, Micheal S. Allen, Fiona D. Johnston, Paul Brown, Charles R. Todd, Robert Arlinghaus, Wiley, 2013


 [ConnoverMunch2002] "Sustaining Fisheries Yields Over Evolutionary Time Scales", David O. Conover, Stephan B. Munch, Science, 2002


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Thomas, das du die Publikation von Robert Arlinghaus verbreitest, ich würde mir generell wünschen, wenn du in dieser Richtung noch viel stärker arbeiten würdest. Da von den Verbänden nicht viel zu erwarten ist, dürfte die Forschung u.a. vom IGB eine der wenigen verbleibenden Möglichkeiten zu sein, das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern.



Ich tu was ich kann, aber es gibt noch viele weitere drängende Themen und der Tag hat nur 48 h...


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Zitat: Seatrout
     Zitat:
                                                 Aber* selbst wenn sie sich bei uns nicht vermehren können* würde ich auch beim Karpfen solch ein Entnahmefenster klasse finden.Wer freut sich nicht über Gewässer mit vielen großen Fischen?                                 
Zitat Taxidermist:
     Zitat:
                                                 In die Richtung wird es sich nämlich entwickeln!
Als nächstes versuchen noch die Hantas, ihre Zirkusfische vor bösen Fischessern zu schützen!                                 
Ich habs geahnt!

Jürgen         [/QUOTE]Fängst du nicht gerne große Fische?Ich persönlich fange halt gerne große Fische und hätte daher auch nichts dagegen wenn durch so eine Regelung mehr davon im Gewässer sind.Dadurch wird ein großer Natursee ja nicht direkt zum Karpfen oder Hechtpuff.Wenn du unbedingt ü90 Hechte mitnehmen musst oder große Karpfen dann tu das.Verstehen tu ich es zwar nicht weil es kleinere Fische für die Pfanne auch tun und solche "Ausnahmefische" dafür meiner Meinung zu schade sind weil gerade die ein Gewässer für die meisten Angler attraktiv machen aber ich könnte damit leben und akzeptiere es.


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Warum regen sich eig. alle so auf. 

Ist doch nur logisch, dass man sein Gewässer für Gastangler möglichst attraktiv gestalten möchte.
Angebot&Nachfrage als kleines Stichwort.

Und der Großteil dieser Gastangler sind nunmal solch "Catch&Release-Fotographi-Perverse" (wie so schön von jemanden beschrieben, der sich seine Beute übern Kamin hängt), weshalb das Einführen eines Entnahmefenstern das naheliegendste ist. 

Daher muss man sich als Angler, der sich lieber mit einem Ü-Meterhecht in der Küche rumschlägt anstatt mit zwei 80ern, dafür sich von Familie und Freunde aber als großer Jäger und Ernährer feiern lassen kann, eingestehen in der Minderheit zu sein und sich beugen.

Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass die paar (im Vergleich zu der Masse, die sowieso gefangen wird) mittleren Hechte, die zur Kompensation von Großhechtfängen, nun mehr gefangen werden solch negative Auswirkungen auf die Population haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> mittleren Hechte, die zur Kompensation von Großhechtfängen, nun mehr gefangen werden solch negative Auswirkungen auf die Population haben.


*Das ist das eigentliche Ziel des Entnahmefenster (Studie lesen), dass bei starker Befischung im Gegensatz zum reinen Mindestmaß mehr Fisch im Entnahmefenster entnommen werden kann..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mephisto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar verdient er damit auch sein Geld und das will er hier auch langfristig tun ,daher wird er auch sorgsam und verantwortungsbewusst mit dieser Resource umgehen.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bekam ich gerade vom Prof. Arlinghaus, stelle ich gerne ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## olli81 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich persönlich begrüße  diese Maßnahme.

Die Studie  zum Thema hab ich vor einiger zeit schonmal gelesen und ich weiß  nicht wieso man sich da so strickt gegen wehren kann oder möchte. Diese Regelung  schränkt doch niemanden in seiner Art zu angeln ein. Es ist ja weiterhin nicht verboten gezielt auf den 1.20 hecht zu fischen, nur das man ihn nach dem Fang  halt zurücksetzen muss. Was meiner Meinung nach eigentlich selbstverständlich  sein sollte. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch,  ich nehme gerne Gefangenen  Fisch mit und hau ihn abends in die Pfanne aber muss es denn der Meter hecht, der 90 er zander oder  der 50  barsch sein??? Das denke ich nicht.

Für die Küche reichen doch immer die mittelgroßen Exemplare, wenn man mal wirklich  viel Fisch braucht dann nimmt man halt zwei mit. Solange man die Entnahme Menge nicht überschreitet. 

Ich fände es gut und richtig wenn das Entnahme  Fenster bundesweit das Mindestmaß  ablösen würde!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich selbst entnehme Hechte nur in den Größen 60 - ca. 75cm. Einen wirklich großen ü120 habe ich einmal versucht, einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen . Einmal und nie wieder. Und da ich IMMER mit dem Ziel ans Wasser gehe, einen Fang in ein leckeres Essen zu transformieren, ist es mir völlig gleich, ob ich im restlichen Anglerleben noch 50 Hechte über 20 Pfund fange oder gar keinen. Ich WILL einen solchen Fisch ja gar nicht entnehmen, deswegen habe ich auch keinerlei Motivation mehr, ihn (mehr oder weniger selektiv) zu befischen. 

Dennoch sehe ich ein "verordnetes" Entnahmefenster mit Skepsis. Wieder ein Schritt in Richtung des reinen Spaßfischens. Mein Ding ist es nicht.

Der eine muss den 25 Pfünder unbedingt tot sehen, einfach nur, weil er ihn gefangen hat. Der andere hat nur noch Freude am Angeln, wenn er 5 Kapitale pro Woche landet und für die Nachwelt virtuell konserviert. Beides ist Gier und pures "Haben müssen". DA sollte man öfter drüber reden!


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist das eigentliche Ziel des Entnahmefenster (Studie lesen), dass bei starker Befischung im Gegensatz zum reinen Mindestmaß mehr Fisch im Entnahmefenster entnommen werden kann..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab nie was anderes behauptet.
War bloß ein Wort an die Skeptiker, die meinen, durch ein Entnahmefenster würde die Population an mittleren Hechten gemindert werden. [emoji57]


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Dennoch sehe ich ein "verordnetes" Entnahmefenster mit Skepsis. Wieder ein Schritt in Richtung des reinen Spaßfischens. Mein Ding ist es nicht.



 Vorsicht, das gezielte Fischen auf geschützte Fische, ist nicht durch das Recht legitimiert.
Was sich so ändert ist das man sie dann zurücksetzen muss, dafür darf man sie dann nicht mehr befischen.
 Versehentliche Zufallsfänge werden halt geduldet, aber die sind dann untermaßigen Fischen gleichgestellt.
 Wir sind halt im Tierschutzland Deutschland.

 Ich wär also vorsichtig ob ein Küchenfenster, gleichzeitig auch so etwas wie einzelne Trophäen Entnahme zulässt.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Obwohl sich der Nachweis, ob nun auf Hechte innerhalb des Küchenfensters oder eben darüber gefischt wird, sich als schwierig erweisen wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Obwohl sich der Nachweis, ob nun auf Hechte innerhalb des Küchenfensters oder eben darüber gefischt wird, sich als schwierig erweisen wird.



Wegen der nun viele Großhechte versuchten wir uns dort nun auch mal von dem Fangmöglichkeiten solcher Traumfische ein Bild zu machen.
Hier also die Bildstrecken der Muttis.
...
..
.
.
.
Gefischt wurden ausschließlich übergroße Modelle der Marken....

zuletzt noch dieser Traumfisch...
von vorn
von der Seite,
auf der Wage
auf dem Arm vom stolzen Fänger,.Dummgelaufen
.
.
.
u.s.w

zuletzt wie er fast nicht mehr atmend im Wasser hin und her bewegt wird, bis er nach Minuten wegschwimmt.

Wetten, das dann solche Berichte auftauchen.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wetten, das dann solche Berichte auftauchen.



Gibt es leider jetzt auch schon zu hauf.

Allerdings sind das in meinen Augen keine nachhaltigen und verantwortungsbewussten Angler und zum Glück in der Minderheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Also Holländer, Dänen, Schweden, Amerikaner, Franzosen, Italiener, Engländer etc. - wo teilweise reines C+R betrieben, sind also verantwortungslose Nationen?

Ok, dann sei es so - zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Dass ein solches Fenster weder von der Zeit noch von der zu schonenden Größe her statisch sein muss/soll (sowenig wie es befischte Bestände sind), sondern vom Bewirtschafter den Gegebenheiten  her angepasst werden kann und soll (je nach Entwicklung), möglichst im Rahmen eines adaptiven Managements, welches versuchen soll den Belangen der Angler, der Bewirtschafter wie der schützerischen Gutmenschen Rechnung zu tragen - also ökologische, ökonomische und soziale Aspekte und Belange in einer möglichst nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung zur Nutzung -  ist das auch schon jemand aufgefallen?

Und ich persönlich finde es gut, dass 
1.:
es dazu wissenschaftliches Rüstzeug gibt..
und
2.:
nicht alle so verbohrt sind, sowas nicht mal ausprobieren zu wollen...

*Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Omg schön, dass hier immer gelesen wird was einem grad so in den Kragen passt.
Mein "verantwortungslos" hab ich nicht verallgemeinert auf C&R bezogen(betreibe das schließlich selber oft genug), sondern auf Leute, die den Fisch dabei einfach übertrapazieren.
Wie von meinem Vorposter beschrieben.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> zuletzt noch dieser Traumfisch...
> von vorn
> von der Seite,
> auf der Wage
> ...



Trotzdem mein Dank für die wiederholte Fehlinterpretation [emoji19]


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht alle so verbohrt sind, sowas nicht mal ausprobieren zu wollen...


veränderungen haben´s leider immer schwer.
in deiner signatur steht "I have a dream", ich auch und zwar, daß jeder angler in diesem land endlich selber entscheiden kann ob und was er mitnehmen will.
ich denke das entnahmefenster könnte ein erster schritt in diese richtung sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

So ischs!


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Daher muss man sich als Angler, der sich lieber mit einem Ü-Meterhecht in der Küche rumschlägt anstatt mit zwei 80ern, dafür sich von Familie und Freunde aber als großer Jäger und Ernährer feiern lassen kann, eingestehen in der Minderheit zu sein und sich beugen.



Hat zwar mit dem Thema nichts zu tun, aber täusch dich da mal nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es in anderen Regionen aussieht, aber wenn ich ans Wasser gehe (ca. 80mal im Jahr), dann treffe ich zu 90% Angler, die auch abschlagen, was sie fangen, einen Meterhecht lieber als einen 80er, eben weil man sich damit "von Familie und Freunde[n] aber als großer Jäger und Ernährer feiern lassen kann", wie du so schön geschrieben hast. Die C&R- oder C&D-Fraktion (zu der ich mich selbst zähle) ist hier in der absoluten Minderheit. So sind zumindest meine Eindrücke aus 25 Jahren Angelerfahrung...

So, jetzt aber Entschuldigung für OT und back to topic.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich auch und zwar, daß jeder angler in diesem land endlich selber entscheiden kann ob und was er mitnehmen will.
> .


Ist der dt.Angler überhaupt "reif" für Veränderungen?

Selbst dann gäbe es weiterhin Moralinsaure Kreuzritter,denen die gelebte Freiheit anderer auf den eigenen Senkel geht.

So isser halt,der toitsche Besserangler.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist der dt.Angler überhaupt "reif" für Veränderungen?
> 
> Selbst dann gäbe es weiterhin Moralinsaure Kreuzritter,denen die gelebte Freiheit anderer auf den eigenen Senkel geht.
> 
> So isser halt,der toitsche Besserangler.


wäre und ist mir mittlerweile ehrlich gesagt völlig schnurz was andere denken/tun. 
ich möchte mich aber endlich nicht mehr verstohlen umsehen müssen, wenn ich einen maßigen fisch wieder zurück setze.
von daher hoffe ich, daß solche maßnahmen wie das entnahmefenster für gehörig positives aufsehen sorgen und an den richtigen stellen ankommt.


----------



## zokker (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> ... aber täusch dich da mal nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es in anderen Regionen aussieht, aber wenn ich ans Wasser gehe (ca. 80mal im Jahr), dann treffe ich zu 90% Angler, die auch abschlagen, was sie fangen ...



Das sind 90% die sich an die derzeitigen Regelungen halten.|znaika:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## olli81 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



zokker schrieb:


> Das sind 90% die sich an die derzeitigen Regelungen halten.|znaika:



Bei uns am vereinsgewässer  haben wir ein paar Kandidaten die es auch für nötig halten alles mitzunehmen  was ihnen an den haken kommt,  verbieten kann man es ihnen nicht. Laut  Gesetz  verhalten sie sich ja sogar korrekt.

Aber ist es denn für das Gewässer und für den bestand sinnvoll jede Woche  mehrere hechte zu entnehmen??? 

Ich rede hier bei einigen wenigen von teilweise  5 ü90er hechten in einer Woche,  der See hatte mal einen hervorragenden bestand  an großhechten. Das ist mittlerweile  Vergangenheit, leider! 

Es sollte doch jedem der mit verstand und etwas weitsicht durchs leben geht in den kopf gehen das es doch gut und  sinnvoll ist große alte Fische zu schützen und nach einem kurzen Erinnerungsfoto schnell  wieder ins Wasser  zu lasse  damit die alte Dame  ihre guten Gene an folgende Generationen  weiter geben kann.

Es will einem doch keiner seinen Fisch in der Pfanne verbieten. Halt nur bis zu einer bestimmten  größe.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die wenigsten Setzen zurück!

Der Mensch lebt im Hier und Jetzt und nimmt nur die Gegenwart als Realität und statischen Zustand wahr. Der Vergleich mit der Vergangenheit ist ihm aufgrund eigener Wahrnehmungen nicht möglich und das Nach-ihm interessiert ihn grundsätzlich nicht.

Deshalb ist das Vermitteln nachhaltiger Projekte und das Veranlassen sich in Bewegung zu setzen so mühselig


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Deshalb ist das Vermitteln nachhaltiger Projekte und das Veranlassen sich in Bewegung zu setzen so mühselig


Davon kann ja in dem Fall hier überhaupt nicht die Rede sein!
Die Maßnahme wird doch allgemein bejubelt und es sind nur einige (ganz) wenige, die skeptisch sind!
Ich kann mich nur an den Kopp fassen, wie ein weiterer wahrscheinlich nicht mehr rückgängig zu machender Weg, zum reinen Spassangeln beschritten wird, bei dem das Lebewesen Fisch, als Sportgerät gesehen wird.
Die wissenschaftliche Verbrämung wird nur vorgeschoben, um das Gewässer für zahlende Gäste noch attraktiver zu machen, als es ohnehin schon ist!
Das man überhaupt noch ein Fangfenster zulässt, wird wohl an der rechtlichen Lage liegen, so wie ich das einschätze, wären auch mit einem Vollschutz ihrer Spassobjekte, die meisten hier einverstanden!


Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ich kann mich nur an den Kopp fassen, wie ein weiterer wahrscheinlich nicht mehr rückgängig zu machender Weg, zum reinen Spassangeln beschritten wird, bei dem das Lebewesen Fisch, als Sportgerät gesehen wird.


Nochmal:
Es geht beim Fenster darum, dass insgesamt MEHR entnommen werden kann....

Nur nicht mehr alles ..


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Nochmal:
> Es geht beim Fenster darum, dass insgesamt MEHR entnommen werden kann...



Eine glatte Lüge!
Es geht richtigerweise darum, möglichst viele, immer wieder zurückzusetzende Kapitale, in dem Gewässer zu beherbergen!
Und in direkter Folge, möglichst viele zahlende Gäste nach Meck Pom zu locken.
Und das scheint auch aufzugehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Dann solltest Du eben auch die Studie mal lesen.

Das ist ja das Schöne am Entnahmefenster, dass sowohl die, welche entnehmen wollen, mehr entnehmen können, weil mehr entnahmefähige schneller nachkommen (weil das eben kein statisches System ist)..

Wie auch die, welche Große fangen wollen, eher einen erwischen können.

Und das ist für mich vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn alle was davon haben, darin seh ich überhaupt nix Schlechtes, bin da aber eben auch keinesfalls auf der moralisch/ethischen Schiene, sondern nur schlichter Angler.

Nur die, welche nur aufs Abknüppeln von Trophäenfischen aus sind, das sind die einzigen gekniffenen...

Und selbst da überlegen sich die Müritzfischer ja schon, in wie weit sie da was unternehmen können, um die auch noch zufrieden stellen zu können, indem man evtl. 1 Trophäenfisch/Angler/Jahr freigibt o. ä....


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine glatte Lüge!
> Es geht richtigerweise darum, möglichst viele, immer wieder zurückzusetzende Kapitale, in dem Gewässer zu beherbergen!
> Und in direkter Folge, möglichst viele zahlende Gäste nach Meck Pom zu locken.
> Und das scheint auch aufzugehen!
> ...


Ich frag mich woher diese "Weisheit" kommt?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Davon kann ja in dem Fall hier überhaupt nicht die Rede sein!
> Die Maßnahme wird doch allgemein bejubelt und es sind nur einige (ganz) wenige, die skeptisch sind!



Von der Anteilnahme in einem Forum lässt sich denk ich nur sehr beding Rückschlüsse auf die Allgemeinheit ziehen.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hätte man mitte der 80er nicht angefangen sich das Anglergehirn waschen zu lassen von Menschen die nix mit Angeln am Hut haben aber alles darüber wissen und bestimmen wollen.

Hätten wir heute solche themen nicht.

Und da ja auf vielen Erlaubnisskarten steht..jeder massige fisch ist Waidgerecht zu töten bla bla....machen die Leute nur das was man ihnen vorschreibt.

Das geht dann soweit das Weißfische,Barsche Hechte Karpfen ......einfach im Wald hinter dem See entsorgt werden,weil man wollte die ja nicht haben sondern Zander und Aale...etc.die im Wald sind beifang gewesen.#q
Warum setzt ihr die nicht zurück....ja aber die Karte sagt doch alles töten was Maß hat.#6
















Aber wir kriegen ja bald nen starken Verband der mit einer Stimme usw.und in Europa......für uns da ist.
Europa lacht über die Deutsche Anglerschaft..mehr aber nicht.


|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ich frag mich woher diese "Weisheit" kommt?



Hat was mit Logik zu tun und von Weisheit würde ich da nicht sprechen!
Darfst du aber gerne tun, mit 22 Jahren wird diese sicher unermesslich sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Und wenns hier weiter persönlich wird, gibts Punkte.
Meinung geht auch ohne persönliche Anmache.
Danke.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur die, welche nur aufs Abknüppeln von Trophäenfischen aus sind, das sind die einzigen gekniffenen...




Und da gehe ich soweit, auf genau diese Leute kann jeder Bewirtschafter,  der auch die Einnahmen der Angelkarte bekommt verzichten, da so ein Verhalten heutzutage hinterweltlich ist und eben von niemanden mehr hingenommen werden muss.
Und ja Angeln wird immer mehr zur Spaßveranstaltung, denn niemand muss mehr vom Fang sich ernähren,  wer die Kosten aufrechnet,  sollte direkt in Fischladen gehen und sich sein Filet kaufen, wird billiger, und wer eben mal ein Fisch entnehmen möchte ist herzlich willkommen!
Ich habe den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Angeln und den Verboten zwischen den Gewässern der Müritzfischer und dem Angeln hier in Hannover.
Was hier an Verbote gilt ist der Hammer, sinnlos sowie völlig veraltet. Da bin ich glücklich wenn ich in meine alte Heimat zum fischen komme. Vorallem weil man weiß,  man fängt in natürlichen Gewässern und nicht in Fischpuffs wie hier in Hannover, Frühjahrsbesatz,  mitunter mit fangfähigen Fischen, im Herbst  beißt dann kaum noch was.
Aber gut, wem das gefällt kann ja selber weiterhin da angeln wo es ihm gefällt,  denn zum Entnahmefenster wird ja niemand gezwungen,  es muss ja niemand zwingend zur Seenplatte kommen zum angeln, nur weil er hier keiner 30 Pfund Hechtdame den Schädel einschlagen darf, sondern nur zwei Maximal 90er Hechte entnehmen darf stimmt damit kann ein Angler nicht befriedigt werden#d


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... weil mehr entnahmefähige schneller nachkommen ...



Könntest du in ein-zwei Sätzen kurz erklären *warum beim Management mit Entnahmefenster mehr Entnahmefähige schneller nachkommen?* Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


Generell finde ich, dass das was die Müritzfischer machen eine sehr interessante Feldstudie ist, auf deren Ergebnis ich total gespannt bin. Aus der Sicht des Anglers lockt mich ein solches Gewässer sicher mehr als eins bei dem ich weiss, dass immer alles mitgenommen wird.
Auch sollte man bedenken, dass die Angeltechniken immer ausgeklügelter werden. Daher macht es in einem Land mit einem solchen Angeldruck wie Deutschland sicherlich Sinn die Managementmaßnahmen generell anzupassen.

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

nö, kurz ist nicht, ein bisschen lesen und denken gehört dazu:


> mittleren Hechte, die zur Kompensation von Großhechtfängen, nun mehr gefangen werden solch negative Auswirkungen auf die Population haben.


*Das ist das eigentliche Ziel des Entnahmefenster (Studie lesen), dass bei starker Befischung im Gegensatz zum reinen Mindestmaß mehr Fisch im Entnahmefenster entnommen werden kann..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mephisto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar verdient er damit auch sein Geld und das will er hier auch langfristig tun ,daher wird er auch sorgsam und verantwortungsbewusst mit dieser Resource umgehen.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bekam ich gerade vom Prof. Arlinghaus, stelle ich gerne ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........*


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Schöne am Entnahmefenster, dass sowohl die, welche entnehmen wollen, mehr entnehmen können, weil mehr entnahmefähige schneller nachkommen (weil das eben kein statisches System ist)... Wie auch die, welche Große fangen wollen, eher einen erwischen können..



eben, deshalb kann ich die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Aber so ist das halt in unserem Land, man hat ständig was zu meckern.


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, kurz ist nicht, ein bisschen lesen und denken gehört dazu:
> 
> *Das ist das eigentliche Ziel des Entnahmefenster (Studie lesen), dass bei starker Befischung im Gegensatz zum reinen Mindestmaß mehr Fisch im Entnahmefenster entnommen werden kann..*
> 
> ...



Hab leider nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Wo soll denn das stehen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> mittleren Hechte, die zur Kompensation von Großhechtfängen, nun mehr gefangen werden solch negative Auswirkungen auf die Population haben.


Was willst du damit genau sagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hatte ich Dir sogar markiert im Text (braun/kursiv).
DAnn halt nochmal ganz kurz, dann musste halt die Studie lesen:


> Wir könnten diese ertragserhaltenden bzw. bei scharfer Befischung sogar steigerenden Effekte in vielen Modellierungen nachweisen, zuletzt in Gwinn et al. (im Druck), siehe www.besatz-fisch.de.


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte ich Dir sogar markiert im Text (braun/kursiv).
> DAnn halt nochmal ganz kurz, dann musste halt die Studie lesen:



Danke.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

In der Ausgabe "Was hat Angeln mit Charles Darwin zu tun" sehr gut beschrieben.

Zu finden in dem vom Thomas eingestellten Zitat von Prof. Arlinghaus unter Populärwissenschaftlich... Der erste Link


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Es geht darum, dass mit dem Entnahmefenster sicher gestellt wird, dass auch zukünftig über das Mindestmaße hinaus Fisch in das Entnahmefenster hineinwächst, der entnommen werden kann!

Hier der unmittelbare Link zum Artikel Was hat Angeln mit Charles Darwin zu tun

Was meistens nicht berücksichtigt wird ist der Umstand, dass ein Entnahmefenster nach den jeweiligen Rechtslagen dazuführen kann, dass dann jeder im Entnahmefenster gefangene Fisch zwangsläufig zu entnehmen ist.


----------



## olli81 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Entnahme Pflicht besteht doch sowieso.
rechtlich gesehen muss ich ja alles abknüppeln.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass mit dem Entnahmefenster sicher gestellt wird, dass auch zukünftig über das Mindestmaße hinaus Fisch in das Entnahmefenster hineinwächst, der entnommen werden kann!
> 
> Hier der unmittelbare Link zum Artikel Was hat Angeln mit Charles Darwin zu tun
> 
> Was meistens nicht berücksichtigt wird ist der Umstand, dass ein Entnahmefenster nach den jeweiligen Rechtslagen dazuführen kann, dass dann jeder im Entnahmefenster gefangene Fisch zwangsläufig zu entnehmen ist.




Auch nicht ganz richtig, denn wenn ich als Einzelperson einen 90er fange ist für mich die sinnvolle Verwertung nicht möglich,  somit geht er wieder Baden,  rechtlich völlig ok, denn was beim schwimmen lassen immer angeklagt ist, ist der Punkt der Tierquälerei, aufgrund der Fotosessions, was ja auch richtig ist, unnötiger Stress für den Fisch, aber das direkte Zurücksetzen wurde noch nie bestraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Was meistens nicht berücksichtigt wird ist der Umstand, dass ein Entnahmefenster nach den jeweiligen Rechtslagen dazuführen kann, dass dann jeder im Entnahmefenster gefangene Fisch zwangsläufig zu entnehmen ist.



Kommt aufs jeweilige Landesgesetz an.
Bis dato also nur in Bayern.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

So ist es bisher! 
Die gesetzgeberischen Entwicklungen laufen nach bayerischem Vorbild aber tentenziell wohl gerade dahin, dass jeglich gefangener Fisch zu entnehmen ist.
Das halte ich für durchaus anfechtbar. Aber, im Entnahmefenster könne dies zu einer Konkretisierung dahingehend führen, dass man nur Angeln darf, wenn man in der Lage ist, die im Entnahmefenster gefangenen Fische mittlerer Größe auch entnehmen/verwerten zu können. Mit dem Argument, dass ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann, könnte man dann möglicherweise nicht mehr gehört werden.  Der (unverwertbare) Großfisch liegt dann ja außerhalb des Entnahmefensters.
Also die Rechtfertigung nach dem Tierschutzgesetz könnte damit deutlich enger werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Da haben wir ja unser Verbände, die sich mit Kraft für die Angler einsetzen werden, dass es nicht bundesweit zu so einem Unfug kommt...

Allerdings wird der Beweis noch schwieriger beim zurücksetzen (abgesehen davon, dass das Tatobjekt ja weggeschwommen ist):
Bei Mindestmaß wird das zurücksetzen eines 80ers schwieriger zu argumentieren sein (der hatte das Maß noch nicht) als zu sagen, der war zu groß..
:q:q:q

Vernünftig in Deutschland angeln wollen, das bedeutet eben für viele Angler großzügige Auslegung von Regeln, da diese kaum mehr einsehbar sind....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Solange sich da nichts ändert wie in der Schweiz und Tierschutz über Natur- Biotop- und Artenschutz sowie der angerlischen Bewirtschaftung und der Interessen der Menschen steht, solange ist ein Küchenfenster auch immer nur ne Krücke..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084

[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Träumer


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

eher sarkast...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine glatte Lüge!
> Es geht richtigerweise darum, möglichst viele, immer wieder zurückzusetzende Kapitale, in dem Gewässer zu beherbergen!
> Und in direkter Folge, möglichst viele zahlende Gäste nach Meck Pom zu locken.
> Und das scheint auch aufzugehen!
> ...


 
 Was für eine boshafte Unterstellung.
 Es geht allen natürlich lediglich um einen naturnahen Fischbestand.:q
 Ähhh, wohl eher nur Einzelnen.

 Einige sehen bessere Einkünfte, andere bessere Angelmöglichkeiten, einige fürchten C&R, andere freuen sich das dieses dann kaum nach zu beweisen sei.
 Ganz sicher schadet es einem natürlichen  Fischbestand aber nicht, dann naturnah bewirtschaftet zu werden.
 Ob die Erträge nun mehr werden oder nicht, wird sich bald zeigen.
 Aber um mengenmäßige Erträge, sollte es wohl bei einem wenigstens regional wichtigen Wirtschaftseckfeiler nicht nur gehen.

 Im schlimmsten Fall ein Problem mit dem Tierschutzrecht für einzelne unvorsichtige Angler, die so denken wie du es Ihnen unterstellst und sich dabei noch erwischen lassen.
 Bei gleichzeitiger Verbesserung diverser Betrachtungen, vieler Menschen.
 Gewinnen können also viele, darum hast Du wohl recht, es ist ganz schlimm wenn einige etwas Anderes im Sinn haben, als das wie sie es begründen. 
 Ganz wichtig ist auch immer die Beachtung, dieser einzigartigen deutschen Betrachtung, das Angeln lediglich der Nahrungsgewinnung dienen solle.

 Seltsam der Aufwand den die deutschen Angler so treiben, wo doch alle diese Fische billig im Supermarkt liegen.

 @Tobi92
 Taxidermist, wird wohl mit seiner Behauptung der glatten Lüge mehrheitlich recht haben.
 Es ist erstaunlich, wie kompliziert alles wird, wenn man Lebenserfahrungen sammelte.
 Sie verdreht einem jeden ehrlichen Gedankengang und lehrt das selten wirklich das gesagt wird, was in Wahrheit das Ziel ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja unser Verbände, die sich mit Kraft für die Angler einsetzen werden, dass es nicht bundesweit zu so einem Unfug kommt...
> 
> Allerdings wird der Beweis noch schwieriger beim zurücksetzen (abgesehen davon, dass das Tatobjekt ja weggeschwommen ist):
> Bei Mindestmaß wird das zurücksetzen eines 80ers schwieriger zu argumentieren sein (der hatte das Maß noch nicht) als zu sagen, der war zu groß..
> ...


 
 Wie schreibst Du noch immer....
 Das würde ich glatt unterschreiben.#6


----------



## Ingo33 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Entnahmefenster für Hechte? 

Super Sache


----------



## olli81 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Sehr schön die schweizer, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Einige sehen bessere Einkünfte, andere bessere Angelmöglichkeiten, einige fürchten C&R, andere freuen sich das dieses dann kaum nach zu beweisen sei.
> Ganz sicher schadet es einem natürlichen  Fischbestand aber nicht, dann naturnah bewirtschaftet zu werden.
> Ob die Erträge nun mehr werden oder nicht, wird sich bald zeigen.
> Aber um mengenmäßige Erträge, sollte es wohl bei einem wenigstens regional wichtigen Wirtschaftseckfeiler nicht nur gehen.
> ...



Touche'


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,

interessanterweise liegen die Nachteile von Mindestmaßen nun durch "Theorien" sowie empirische Feldversuche vor:

Wohlmöglich werden in etwa 100 Jahren 10% der Körperlänge der gefangenen Hechte fehlen.

Das bedeutet ja, dass sich in 1000 Jahren der gesamte Hechtbestand gegen Null entwickelt hat.

Schonzeiten sei Dank.

Das macht aber Nichts, da die Fischer, die sich Zitat "mit Arlinghaus besprochen haben" , frühestens im Alter von 135 Jahren mit den Nachteilen der bösen, unerprobten und vollkommen unsinnigen Schonmaße konfrontiert werden.

Da muß man jetzt unbedingt tätig werden, keine Frage !

Man schont die Großhechte, die nicht gerne vermarktet werden um zukünftig in xxx Jahren, durchschnittlich mehr (ungewollter) Hechte entnehmen zu können.

Ganz logisch.

Dabei ist der Bestand längst gesichert "Bei uns gibt es kein Problem mit dem Hechtnachwuchs",

man führt aber beschränkende Regeln ein, damit eine angebliche Ertragssteigerung erfolgen kann.

Das Mindestmaß dient der Sicherstellung des zukünftigen Bestandes, dass Entnahmefenster soll den Ertrag steigern.

Rechtlich verbindlich ist das Mindestmaß - und wenn "genug Hechte nachkommen", ist ein Entnahmefenster schlicht illegal.
Nicht durchsetzbar - oder wurde die - wie erforderlich - Fischereibehörde angerufen, um sich das "Feldprojekt" genehmigen zu lassen?


Parameter wie Klimawandel, genauer Angeldruck, effektive Kontrolle der Fangfenster ja, ob sich der Angler überhaupt maßgeblich in das Bestandsgefüge eines Großgewässers einordnen lässt - oder die unbedeutensde Variable ist, wird nicht berücksichtigt.

Ein Fangfenster muss her und fertig - alles wissenschaftlich belegt für diesen See und aufgrund der vorliegenden Daten.

Blöd nur, dass kaum Daten vorliegen...außerdem gibt es schon seit mehr als 60Jahren Bewirtschaftungspläne , die Hechterträge generieren.

"Es gibt Untersuchungen, die belegen..."

Ach Leuts, hört mir doch mit dem Schmarrn auf...

R.S.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Januar 2015)

Tobi92 schrieb:


> Warum regen sich eig. alle so auf.
> 
> Ist doch nur logisch, dass man sein Gewässer für Gastangler möglichst attraktiv gestalten möchte.
> Angebot&Nachfrage als kleines Stichwort.
> ...


#6:q:qGutes Posting.



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Der eine muss den 25 Pfünder unbedingt tot  sehen, einfach nur, weil er ihn gefangen hat. Der andere hat nur noch  Freude am Angeln, wenn er 5 Kapitale pro Woche landet und für die  Nachwelt virtuell konserviert. Beides ist Gier und pures "Haben müssen".  DA sollte man öfter drüber reden!


Es gibt auch einen  Mittelweg.Ich freue mich über jeden Fisch probiere aber schon gezielt  größere Fische zu fangen was natürlich nicht immer klappt.Das heißt aber  ja nicht das mich Durchschnittsfische total kalt lassen und mir keinen  Spaß machen.Aber machen große Fische ein Gewässer nicht für die meisten  Angler interessant?Wer fängt nicht gerne große Fische?Ich sehe für mich  persönlich keinen Sinn darin einen Ausnahmefisch zu töten.Wieso sollte  man das tun?Fällt mir kein vernünftiger Grund für ein.Ausser man muss  ihn sich an die Wand hängen.Da  nimmt man doch lieber paar Durchschnittsfische mit wovon es halt mehr  im Gewässer gibt anstatt den Ausnahmefisch zu entnehmen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> interessanterweise liegen die Nachteile von Mindestmaßen nun durch "Theorien" sowie empirische Feldversuche vor:
> 
> ...





ist die Frage ernst gemeint, ob das Entnahmefenster so legal ist und genehmigt wurde?
Der größte Fischereibetrieb Deutschlands druckt seine Angelkarten mit den entsprechenden Passagen zum Entnahmefenster für 1000de Leute und du fragst ob das vorher genehmigt wurde?!oder ob das rechtlich überhaupt ok ist?!


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Rechtlich verbindlich ist das Mindestmaß - und wenn "genug Hechte nachkommen", ist ein Entnahmefenster schlicht illegal.



 Das ist doch lediglich Deine Behauptung.
 Ich sehe da nichts verbotenes, auch wenn einzelne Bundesländer wohl Deine Meinung folgten, erlauben es andere ausdrücklich.

Liegt vielleicht daran das Du meinst das es lediglich um Nutzung von Fischerträgen bei der Bewirtschaftung geht.
 Möglicherweise glaubst Du auch nicht daran, das größere Fische für die Fortpflanzung und die Gewässer wichtig seien.
 Wer anderes denkt, wird auch andere Notwendigkeiten sehen.
 Die Beweislastfrage kann man also auch umgekehrt stellen.
 Dann lautet die Frage aber: Warum ist der natürliche Zustand mit zahlreichen Großhechten ein Fehler.
 In der Natur gibt es halt Großhechte, sie werden also Aufgaben und Vorteile haben. 
 Immerhin geht es ja auch um einen Nationalparkgebiet, also eine Region wo Naturnähe besonderen Stellenwert haben sollte.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Januar 2015)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wohlmöglich werden in etwa 100 Jahren 10% der Körperlänge der gefangenen Hechte fehlen.
> 
> Das bedeutet ja, dass sich in 1000 Jahren der gesamte Hechtbestand gegen Null entwickelt hat.
> 
> Schonzeiten sei Dank.



Schonzeiten für Hecht gibt es in den Binnengewässern in M-V nicht.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass kaum Daten vorliegen...außerdem gibt es schon seit mehr als 60Jahren Bewirtschaftungspläne , die Hechterträge generieren.



Ja klar. Vor 60 Jahren waren Atomkraftwerke auch die Lösung aller Energieprobleme. Zum Glück findet ein Umdenken statt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie schreibst Du noch immer....
> Das würde ich glatt unterschreiben.#6


Grins, na siehste, geht doch..
:q:q


----------



## G.B.Wolf (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ich sehe für mich  persönlich keinen Sinn darin einen Ausnahmefisch zu töten.Wieso sollte  man das tun?Fällt mir kein vernünftiger Grund für ein.Ausser man muss  ihn sich an die Wand hängen.Da  nimmt man doch lieber paar Durchschnittsfische mit wovon es halt mehr  im Gewässer gibt anstatt den Ausnahmefisch zu entnehmen.



Leute, verabschiedet euch doch mal von der Vorstellung, dass Otto Normalangler sich über dergleichen Fragestellungen überhaupt Gedanken macht. Das tun wir hier, ja, aber da sind wir eben - aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung - in der absoluten Minderheit. Ich bin ja weitgehend deiner Meinung, aber ein Großteil der Angler geht eben vielleicht zweimal im Monat ans Wasser, um einen Fisch zu fangen. Und wenn was Maßiges ans Band kommt, dann wird das geknüppelt, und dabei ist es völlig Latte, ob der Fisch dann knapp maßig ist oder weit darüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Deswegen wird ja von vielen das Küchenfenster positiv gesehen, um die Größeren zu schütze und insgesamt mehr Fische in der Entnahmeklasse zu kriegen.

Nur die, welche gerne Trophäenfische abknüppeln wollen, haben dabei das Nachsehen....


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Oder die Großfamilie die nun hungern muß


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



feko schrieb:


> Oder die Großfamilie die nun hungern muß



|supergri

Sehr wahrscheinlich bei einem Hartz4 Satz von rund 400 Euro...


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hmm, irgendwie versteh ich nicht, was die Regelung mit diesem Küchenfenster bringen soll...vielleicht bin ich auch nur doof  .

Fast  alle passionierten Raubfischangler, die das mit etwas Taktik und Können  angehen, fangen in Brandenburg und MV mehr, als sie selber oder ihre  Familie verwerten können. Da zurücksetzen nicht verboten ist bei uns,  ergibt sich automatisch ein "freiwilliges Küchenfenster". Ich nehme für  mich und Family nur Hechte zwischen 55 cm kugelrund und max. ca. 75cm  mit...die kann man zu zweit oder zu dritt mit einmal aufessen. Kleinere  Fritten haben nicht genug Fleisch, größere können wir nicht mit einmal  verwerten.

Das man mir mit dem Küchenfenster nun vorschreibt,  dass ich aber auch tödlich verletzte rein schmeißen muss, egal ob zu  groß oder zu klein ist schlicht und ergreifend Schwachsinn und grober  Unfug, um es mal ganz klar zu sagen!! Viele andere und ich ebenfalls  nehmen vielleicht 10% der gefangenen Hechte mit...und ich mach mich also  strafbar, wenn ich mir dazu die aussuche, die eh nicht zu retten sind!  Was für ein Unsinn!!

Am Ende würde ich mit dieser bekloppten Regel mehr Fische töten als jetzt, wenn sie denn an mehr Gewässern käme und ich mich dran halten würde. Ich würde einerseits die entnehmen und töten, die ich haben will und die im Fenster sind...und andererseits die zusätzlich töten, die ich nicht verwerten darf, die aber auch nicht überleben.

Und jeder, der häufiger Hechte fängt, wird bestätigen, dass gar nicht mal so selten ein Hecht sich Blinker in die Kiemen haut, Gummis oder Jerks mit allen Haken inhaliert...bisher landeten die dann ausnahmslos in der Küche.

Kurz, Unsinn, Schwachsinn, moralisch fragwürdig!


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Und glaubt ernsthaft jemand, dass es die, die einfach die Truhe voll hauen wollen, auch nur im Geringsten interessiert, was auf der Karte steht? Maß, Küchenfenster oder zu welcher Mondphase Fisch gefangen werden darf? 

Sorry, das ganze is unausgegoren und doof! 

Die, die man erwischen will, interessiert es nicht. Die, die jetzt schon vernünftig sind, werden gegängelt...

Unsinn.

Falls ich mal an ein Gewässer komme, wo das gilt, werde ich trotzdem nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand ausschalten. 
Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass ich einen kugelrunden, schwer verletzten 55er rein setze oder einen 92er, der den Jerk im Hals hat...nee Leute...

Aber bitte...


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie versteh ich nicht, was die Regelung mit diesem Küchenfenster bringen soll...vielleicht bin ich auch nur doof  .
> 
> Fast  alle passionierten Raubfischangler, die das mit etwas Taktik und Können  angehen, fangen in Brandenburg und MV mehr, als sie selber oder ihre  Familie verwerten können. Da zurücksetzen nicht verboten ist bei uns,  ergibt sich automatisch ein "freiwilliges Küchenfenster". Ich nehme für  mich und Family nur Hechte zwischen 55 cm kugelrund und max. ca. 75cm  mit...die kann man zu zweit oder zu dritt mit einmal aufessen. Kleinere  Fritten haben nicht genug Fleisch, größere können wir nicht mit einmal  verwerten.
> 
> ...


Hi,

also ich verangel selten einen Hecht.Bin aber meist mit der Fliegenrute los oder Wobbler,Blinker und Spinner.Mit Jerk und Gummi eher selten aber auch da hatte ich selten Probleme den Haken zu lösen.Mit Köfi meist eine Sache der Montage und man darf halt nicht warten sondern sollte sofort anschlagen die Montage muss dafür halt stimmen.Liegt oft(nicht immer) am falschen Werkzeug oder unfähigen Angler meiner Meinung nach oder es wird einfach als Ausrede benutzt.


So eine Zange hier http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/Za...::1320.html?XTCsid=dakk0tf0hdfv0fobmktnbhuh34 und dann noch eine um einen Haken abknipsen zu können.Ist echt die Ausnahme das ich einen Fisch verangel und ich bin ziemlich häufig los und fange meist auch recht gut.Sind zwar nicht regelmäßig Ausnahmefische aber umso größer der Fisch umso leichter finde ich es den Haken zu lösen da halt mehr Platz zum "arbeiten" ist.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Was nützt denn die Zange, wenn die Kiemen schon nach dem Drill rausgucken und der Hecht blutet, wie bereits abgestochen?? Ja, das hab ich zwei- dreimal im Jahr...gern mit Blinker oder kleinen Jerks...

Wie auch immer...man zwingt mir eine Entscheidung auf, die ich gut und gern allein treffen kann, unabhängig von der Zange  . Sofern ich selber entscheiden kann, nehme ich nämlich die mit, die aus meiner Sicht keine oder nur geringe Chancen zu überleben haben.


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was nützt denn die Zange, wenn die Kiemen schon nach dem Drill rausgucken und der Hecht blutet, wie bereits abgestochen?? Ja, das hab ich zwei- dreimal im Jahr...gern mit Blinker oder kleinen Jerks...
> 
> Wie auch immer...man zwingt mir eine Entscheidung auf, die ich gut und gern allein treffen kann, unabhängig von der Zange  . Sofern ich selber entscheiden kann, nehme ich nämlich die mit, die aus meiner Sicht keine oder nur geringe Chancen zu überleben haben.


Dann nützt die Zange natürlich auch nicht unbedingt was.Aber nur weil ein Hecht in den Kiemen blutet muss er nicht direkt sterben muss man natürlich in jedem Fall entscheiden wie schlimm es ist.Das eine Kieme rausgebrochen war hatte ich erst einmal.Und gerade auf Fliege sitzten sie fast immer ganz hinten hinter dem Kiemenbogen sind also quasi nichteinmal gehakt sindern nur eingehakt.Ist natürlich doof einen extreme schwer verletzten Fisch releasen zu müssen.Aber das muss man auch wenn er untermaßig ist und schwer verletzt.


Was ich leider auch aus Erfahrung sagen kann was du geschrieben hattest.Leute die jetzt alles abknüppeln  werden sich um solch ein Gesetz einen Pups kümmern.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

MUSS man auch bei untermaßigen, ja  .

SEHR sinnvoll eine solche Regel  .

Wie auch immer, ich finde dieses Küchenfenster aus den genannten Gründen nicht gut und würde es im Zweifel schlicht im Wissen, dass ich eine Regel übertrete, ignorieren!


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

vermesser, 
 das ist sicher der beste Ansatz, nur läßt sich der rechtlich schwer um und durchsetzen, ich befürchte eine wachsende zahl "verletzter" Hechte


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Das schlimme an den ganzen Scheixxregelungen ist, dass sie jeglichen eigenen gesunden Menschenverstand ausschalten! 
Mal bissel weg vom Thema: Geht mal nach einer Brandungsangelveranstaltung am Strand spazieren...da trieben etliche tote kleine Dorsche rum, die unterm Maß sind...völlig sinnlos getötet, weil man sie ja nicht einfach mitnehmen und in die Pfanne hauen darf. Unsinn.

Genauso kleine Hechte- wenn ich nen schwerstverletzten 40er habe, hab ich ein Abendessen. DARF ich aber nicht, weil man mir unterstellt, dass ich ohne Regeln entnehmen würde ohne Sinn und Verstand!! 

Ja natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und alles abknüppeln...aber glaubt ernsthaft jemand, dass noch mehr Regeln die von ihrem Tun abhalten??


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> MUSS man auch bei untermaßigen, ja  .
> 
> SEHR sinnvoll eine solche Regel  .
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich finde dieses Küchenfenster aus den genannten Gründen nicht gut und würde es im Zweifel schlicht im Wissen, dass ich eine Regel übertrete, ignorieren!


 
 Dann sollte man Dier wohl besser keinen Schein ausstellen, oder einen bestehenden Schein einziehen.|supergri

 Das ist das Dumme wenn Regeln erst einmal nötig würden.
 Dann gilt nicht mehr die Vernunft, sondern das was festgeschrieben steht.
 So etwas ist dann immer traurig, für beide Seiten.
 Aber bestehendes Grundprinzip unserer Gesellschaftsform.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man Dier wohl besser keinen Schein ausstellen, oder einen bestehenden Schein einziehen.|supergri



Oder ich sollte mich einfach nicht erwischen lassen   .


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Oder ich sollte mich einfach nicht erwischen lassen   .


Du fängst doch eh nie einen Hecht ü90cm:q.


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Aber unter 60cm  und Ü45cm bzw. 50cm (BB vs. MV) .

Letztes Jahr war tatsächlich bei ca. 85 Schluss  .


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber unter 60cm  und Ü45cm bzw. 50cm (BB vs. MV) .
> 
> Letztes Jahr war tatsächlich bei ca. 85 Schluss  .


Bei mir auch nur bei 80cm dafür auf Fliege|supergri.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

matze, hechte sind da zäher als man glaubt...wir hatten schon welche mit nem riesen loch im bauch(die bauchhöhle war mit wasser gefüllt), mit zu wenigen kiemenbögen, ohne augen, blind, verkrüppelt...die bekommt man so leicht nicht tot

selbst stark blutende wurden 2 tage später erneut gefangen...also keine panik

und selbst wenn sie im gewässer sterben...sind sie da nicht von größerem nutzen für das gewässer???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich finde dieses Küchenfenster aus den genannten Gründen nicht gut und würde es im Zweifel schlicht im Wissen, dass ich eine Regel übertrete, ignorieren!



Und just in dem Moment greift Murphys Law und du landest mit dem gekeulten 58er oder 92er Hecht in einer Kontrolle..und schon hat es sich moralisch/ethisch ganz schnell ausargumentiert.

Ich kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen,das die MF es da bei bloßem Vertrauen in die Einhaltung der Regeln belassen.

Und sollten da zukünftig zu viele den Bogen überspannen,winken dann evtl.echte Einschränkungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Du fängst doch eh nie einen Hecht ü90cm:q.


pööööse..
gefällt mir 
:q:q


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



observer schrieb:


> und selbst wenn sie im gewässer sterben...sind sie da nicht von größerem nutzen für das gewässer???




Sind die echt soooooooooooo zähe?

Hmm, aber auf meinem Teller mit Bratkartoffeln und Bier sind die auch von großem Nutzen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und just in dem Moment greift Murphys Law und du landest mit dem gekeulten 58er oder 92er Hecht in einer Kontrolle..und schon hat es sich moralisch/ethisch ganz schnell ausargumentiert.
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen,das die MF es da bei bloßem Vertrauen in die Einhaltung der Regeln belassen.
> 
> Und sollten da zukünftig zu viele den Bogen überspannen,winken dann evtl.echte Einschränkungen.


 

Bereits jetzt gilt eine Strafe von 500 Euro, sowie Entzug der Angelkarte, egal ob Tages-Wochen oder Jahreskarte...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Moin,

Es gibt Angler, die scheren sich nicht um Gesetze- die nehmen einfach mit und gut ist.
Es gibt Angler, die halten sich an Mindestmaß und Höchstfangmenge ; fischen für den Eigenbedarf und setzten Große freiwillig zurück, wenn sie die nicht verwerten können, da zu viel Fleisch .
Es gibt Angler, die fangen Ihren Trophäenfisch und nageln Ihn an die Wand...und/oder verspeisen Ihn mit zahlreichen Freunden.
Es gibt Angler, die fangen kaum was, weil sie einfach "Pech" haben.

Es gibt viele Angler,die

kaum mal einen Großhecht fangen

oder Großhechte zurücksetzen

oder Großhechte mitnehmen - auch, weil diese zu schwer verletzt sind.

Das hat es gegeben und das wird es immer geben - Großhechte wird es auch immer geben ; vllt. nicht in den Massen, in denen sich Angler und Bewirtschafter es wünschen - aber das ist eben der "Preis" von Angeldruck.

Ich glaube, dass es rel. wenige Angler gibt, die gezielt und erfolgreich Großhechte fangen.

Diese Angler setzen erfahrungsgemäß Großhechte zurück, da sie einfach viele fangen.
Der Rest bekommt glänzende Augen, wenn er im Leben mal einen Meter fängt...und nimmt ihn ggf. stolz mit nach Hause.

Das sollte man auch gönnen - es gibt schon reichlich Regeln, die ebenso schlecht kontrolliert werden ; das Hobby wird durch Entnahmefenster m.M. nach ziemlich sinnfrei beschnitten.

"Hoffentlich ist der nicht zu groß" ... wenn man das im Drill denkt, artet Angeln in Stress aus.

Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er mit dem Fang macht, wenn es gesetzlich vertretbar ist.

Ich kenne 2 Gewässer, bei denen ein Fenster (einmal gesichert von der Fischereibehörde) gekippt wurde.

Beim 2. Gewässer gab es Fangfenster für so ziemlich jede Art - auch Karpfen.

Die Entrüstung war so groß, dass es wieder aufgegeben wurde.

Macht Euer Fenster - meinetwegen wissenschaftlich begründet, aber stellt das Fenster nicht als allgemeingültiges Allheilmittel für  gesunde Fischbestände in Deutschland auf,

bitte nicht.

R.S:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er mit dem Fang macht, wenn es gesetzlich vertretbar ist.


Eben, ist was wir schon immer fordern..



> Macht Euer Fenster - meinetwegen wissenschaftlich begründet, aber stellt das Fenster nicht als allgemeingültiges Allheilmittel für gesunden Fischbestände in Deutschland auf,


Macht niemand hier - nur Du wirfst das immer wieder vor.

Macht nach wie vor nur Sinn entweder bei Gewässern, wo die Fische auch ablaichen oder z.B. auch  zur Laichfischschonung in geschlossenen Gewässern (auch z. B. bei Karpfen, um die bei Bedarf abstreifen zu können und so gewässerangepassten Nachwuchs selber produzieren zu können)..

Solange aber weiter dieser unqualifizierte Dreckstierschutz naturfremder Gutmenschen über Natur-, Biotop- und Artenschutz steht, bleibt das auch da nur Krücke:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja unser Verbände, die sich mit Kraft für die Angler einsetzen werden, dass es nicht bundesweit zu so einem Unfug kommt...
> 
> Allerdings wird der Beweis noch schwieriger beim zurücksetzen (abgesehen davon, dass das Tatobjekt ja weggeschwommen ist):
> Bei Mindestmaß wird das zurücksetzen eines 80ers schwieriger zu argumentieren sein (der hatte das Maß noch nicht) als zu sagen, der war zu groß..
> ...


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich kenne 2 Gewässer, bei denen ein Fenster (einmal gesichert von der Fischereibehörde) gekippt wurde.
> 
> Beim 2. Gewässer gab es Fangfenster für so ziemlich jede Art - auch Karpfen.
> 
> Die Entrüstung war so groß, dass es wieder aufgegeben wurde.



Hast dazu noch ein paar Zusatzinfos? Warum wurde es gekippt? Wie hattes sich der Bestand / die Fänge bis dahin entwickelt? Wie lange galt es?

Petri!


----------



## olli81 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

In meinem Verein  gab es eine Reglung wie das Entnahme  Fenster.
Wie lange weiß ich nicht genau.  Sie wurde gekippt weil sich einige  beim der fischereibehörde kundig gemacht haben und diese Maßnahme laut Behörde nicht durchgeführt  werden durfte. 

Hecht bestand  vor zwei  drei jahren, hervorragend!!!! Auch großhechte waren sehr stark vertreten und wurden regelmäßig  gefangen. Nachdem das immer mehr die runde gemacht hat  das der hecht gut läuft haben sich einige  stark drauf konzentriert und den bestand innerhalb von 1 1/2 nahezu vernichtet. 
Seit Ende der letzten Schonzeit ist es kaum möglich  überhaupt  noch hechte ans Band  zu kriegen. Und das ist bestimmten Leuten zuzuschreiben die nicht vernünftig  mit dem bestand umgehen und einfach vor den Schädel hauen was auch die immer raus kommt!

Es handelt  sich um ein reines  vereinsgewässer  ohne gastkarten Ausgabe.

Und rein nur um den  restlichen bestand  an großen hechte, und auch  die Tiere die  dieses  Jahr besetzt werden,  zu schützen wäre ich absolut für eine Obergrenze!!!


----------



## labralehn (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo, 
es sind schon einige interessante Postings in dem Beitrag.

Vielen Dank dafür.

Ich hätte da noch folgende Fragen:

Schonzeit für Hechte vor Ort generell
Anzahl der ausgegeben Angelkarten
Fangbeschränkung pro Tag und Angler
Drillinge erlaubt
Grosse Kunstköder erlaubt
Schleppen mit Boot erlaubt
Eine Fanglisten Auswertung für Hecht

Ich bin nicht gegen ein Entnahmefenster.  
Was mir aber zu Denken gibt sind folgende Umstände:

Großhechte sind durch den Einsatz von Drillingen, meist nicht mehr überlebensfähig. 
Es gibt zwar genug Angler, die das handeln können, aber es gibt leider auch solche Angler, die beim Drillen oder Entfernen mit Drillingen dem Hecht unnötig Schaden zufügen.

Auch das Releasen von Großhechten wird bei einem Entnahmefenster vermutlich nicht von allen Anglern so getätigt, wie das eigentlich sein sollte.

Evtl. wird so ein Fisch noch aus Frust, daß man ihn nicht mitnehmen darf, einfach ins Gewässer zurückgeworfen.
Was auf keinen Fall so sein sollte.

Wir hatten das auch schon mit Brachsen und Welsen am Neckar gehabt. Wo die Anlandungspflicht (Entnahmepflicht) war ohne Schonmaß, was ich da so gesehn habe, glaubt man nicht. Das hatte mit Angeln nichts mehr gemein.

_Grundeln werden auch einfach teilweise lieblos angelandet.
Hallo! auch hier handelt es sich um Lebewesen, die Respekt verdienen._

Sinnvoll wäre ein Eintrag in die Fangliste der releasten Hechten, vielleicht mit cm Angabe und Gewicht.

Wie ist die Anzahl der Großhechte pro Tag/Woche/Monat oder Jahr pro Angler, die geangelt werden dürfen - und wieder releast werden müssen, eigentlich vor Ort geregelt?

_Jeder Fisch der durch euch erbeutet wird verdient euren Respekt._


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wie ist die Anzahl der Großhechte pro Tag/Woche/Monat oder Jahr pro Angler, die geangelt werden dürfen - und wieder releast werden müssen, eigentlich vor Ort geregelt?



?????????


----------



## Hezaru (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Schwung durchgelesen, alles tu ich mir nicht an.
Die Meinungen gehen hin und her, beim Fussball würde man sagen ein extrem spannendes Spiel.:q
Hab mal gegoogelt, der See hat danach 28 Ha. Über die Ertragsfähigkeit und sonstige örtliche Gegebenheiten weiss ich garnix, somit kann ich mir auch kein Urteil erlauben. Fast alle anderen User dagegen schon.
Gewässerbewirtschafter stehen auch unter dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolgszwang ein gutes finanzielles Ergebniss herauszuholen. Sie müssen Pachten, Löhne, Material, Spritt usw. bezahlen und es muss was übrigbleiben.
Jeder Bauer hat das Recht im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten das beste aus seinem Acker herauszuholen, nachhaltig, in drei Jahren muss auch noch was wachsen.
Das gleiche Recht wünsch ich mir für Berufsfischer, Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine. Alle stehen unter wirtschaftlichen Erfolgszwang.
Solche Details kann keine Behörde beurteilen die 200km wegsitzt. Dafür sind Gewässer viel zu komplex.
Mir würde es gesetzlich reichen keine Hinterlieger zu verseuchen oder zu beeinträchtigen. Weg von 100.000 Verordnungen und mehr Vertrauen in die Bewirtschafter.
Mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit für den einzelnen Angler erscheint mir nach diesem Trööt naja, nicht ganz so einfach.
Kam ja auch einige Kritik an den Studien von Prof. Arlinghaus.
Sollen wir lieber die Studien des Bund Naturschutz und der Vogelschützer umsetzen? Viel Spass dabei|bigeyes:q
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man ein Gewässer auf Hecht schon Lehrfischen kann,vor allem mit Bootfischen.
Nach meinem Wissen besteht der Hauptvorteil der grösseren Hechte darin das sie grössere Eier haben mit mehr Dottersack.
Die halten bei schlechtem Wetter länger durch und man fördert nicht so sehr die kleinwüchsigen. Obs stimmt weiss ich auch nicht genau.
Respekt auch an Sebastian, der sich dieser Hölle gestellt hat.#6
Sch...., ist länger geworden als ich vorhatte|bigeyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal einen Schwung durchgelesen, alles tu ich mir nicht an.
> Die Meinungen gehen hin und her, beim Fussball würde man sagen ein extrem spannendes Spiel.:q
> Hab mal gegoogelt, der See hat danach 28 Ha. Über die Ertragsfähigkeit und sonstige örtliche Gegebenheiten weiss ich garnix, somit kann ich mir auch kein Urteil erlauben. Fast alle anderen User dagegen schon.
> Gewässerbewirtschafter stehen auch unter dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolgszwang ein gutes finanzielles Ergebniss herauszuholen. Sie müssen Pachten, Löhne, Material, Spritt usw. bezahlen und es muss was übrigbleiben.
> ...


 

Man sollte mit Google schon umgehen können, dann hätte man bemerkt das der hier genannte Kölpinsee keine lächerlichen 28ha hat und weiterhin auch nicht auf Usedom liegt!#q#q#q#q



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lpinsee_(Mecklenburg)


----------



## Hezaru (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ist mir absolut egal wie gross der nun wirklich ist, von mir auch 2800 ha oder 28000. Das ändert nichts an meiner Grundaussage
das es Sache des Bewirtschafter ist und wem es nicht gefällt muss ja nicht hinfahren.
Aber ich steh dazu das es nicht Sache der Behörden und Angler sein sollte. Da trau ich Fischern die solch eine Fläche haben schon genug Sachverstand und Gründe zu:g


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hatte mich schon gewundert.Mit so so einem kleinen See hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet.Wie viel ha hat er denn hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden bzw. bin zu faul die Daten die ich gefunden habe in ha umzurechnen:q.


----------



## labralehn (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ?????????



_"Wie ist die Anzahl der Großhechte pro Tag/Woche/Monat oder Jahr pro  Angler, die geangelt werden dürfen - und wieder releast werden müssen,  eigentlich vor Ort geregelt?"_

Ich meinte damit, darf man dann dort beliebig viele Großhechte an einem Tag/Woche/Monat/Jahr fangen, da man diese ja wieder zurücksetzen muss. 

Gilt ein zurückgesetzter Großhecht an dem Gewässer ebenfalls als gefangen oder nicht?

Ich angel z.B. an einem Gewässer, Fluss - dort muss man Fische die untermassig sind, mit einem V (wie verangelt) in die Fangliste eintragen. Diese Fische zählen dann zu dem entsprechenden Fangkontigent. Müssen aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich angel z.B. an einem Gewässer, Fluss - dort muss man Fische die untermassig sind, mit einem V (wie verangelt) in die Fangliste eintragen. Diese Fische zählen dann zu dem entsprechenden Fangkontigent. Müssen aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt werden.


Zurückgesetzte Untermassige zählen zur erlaubten Fangmenge?

Langsam wundert mich nix mehr.................................................

Die "Zukunft" des Angelns in Deutschland........

Bei den Müritzern zählt nur der entnommene Fisch ....


----------



## mephisto (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

etwas über 2000 ha Wasserfläche,wiki hilft:vik:!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lpinsee_%28Mecklenburg%29


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich angel z.B. an einem Gewässer, Fluss - dort muss man Fische die untermassig sind, mit einem V (wie verangelt) in die Fangliste eintragen. Diese Fische zählen dann zu dem entsprechenden Fangkontigent. Müssen aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt werden.



Oh mein Beileid. Was ist denn das für eine blöde Reglung und wie soll denn das bitte kontrolliert werden? Wer macht denn solche Vorschriften? #q


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



mephisto schrieb:


> etwas über 2000 ha Wasserfläche,wiki hilft:vik:!
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6lpinsee_%28Mecklenburg%29


Steht nichts bei mir#c.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Keine fremden Grafiken, Texte oder Bilder direkt einfügen, wisst ihr doch, nur verlinken.
Dementsprechend gelöscht.
Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Oh mein Beileid. Was ist denn das für eine blöde Reglung und wie soll denn das bitte kontrolliert werden? Wer macht denn solche Vorschriften? #q



Ich vermute der Kollege interpretiert da etwas falsch.
Kommt häufiger bei geprüften Anglern in Vereinen organisiert vor.

Aber nur eine Vermutung..von der Logik her.

:q

Evtl. kann der Kollege sich da nochmal schlau machen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Steht nichts bei mir#c.



Vorlesen tue ich es dir aber nicht noch....schaue mal in meinen letzten Post, dort steht der gesuchte See, wikilink anklicken...

Link funktioniert warum auch immer nicht....dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als Kölpinsee Seenplatte bei Google einzugeben und selbst zu gucken, bekommst du hin...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich angel z.B. an einem Gewässer, Fluss - dort muss man Fische die untermassig sind, mit einem V (wie verangelt) in die Fangliste eintragen. Diese Fische zählen dann zu dem entsprechenden Fangkontigent. Müssen aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt werden.


 
Gemeint ist vermutlich, dass gefangene untermaßige Fische, die nicht mehr lebensfähig sind, im Fangbuch eingetragen werden müssen, obwohl sie zurückzusetzen sind.

Das trifft aber (hoffentlich) nur für einen Bruchteil der untermaßigen Fänge zu.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gemeint ist vermutlich, dass gefangene untermaßige Fische, die nicht mehr lebensfähig sind, im Fangbuch eingetragen werden müssen, obwohl sie zurückzusetzen sind.
> 
> Das trifft aber (hoffentlich) nur für einen Bruchteil der untermaßigen Fänge zu.


 
Das würde Sinn machen, aber eben sehr schwer kontrollierbar.


----------



## labralehn (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gemeint ist vermutlich, dass gefangene untermaßige Fische, die nicht mehr lebensfähig sind, im Fangbuch eingetragen werden müssen, obwohl sie zurückzusetzen sind.
> 
> Das trifft aber (hoffentlich) nur für einen Bruchteil der untermaßigen Fänge zu.



Ja, so ist es gemeint. Danke für die bessere Formulierung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



olli81 schrieb:


> *In meinem Verein  gab es eine Reglung wie das Entnahme  Fenster.*
> Wie lange weiß ich nicht genau.*  Sie wurde gekippt weil sich einige  beim der fischereibehörde kundig gemacht haben und diese Maßnahme laut Behörde nicht durchgeführt  werden durfte. *



Mit der Wichtigste Satz im ganzen Thread.

*Das Fangfenster ist behördlich als illegal eingestuft worden.*

Ich wäre daher daran interessiert, in welchen Fällen die Fischereibehörde grünes Licht gab und warum.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit der Wichtigste Satz im ganzen Thread.
> 
> *Das Fangfenster ist behördlich als illegal eingestuft worden.*
> 
> ...



Dies ist doch aber nicht pauschal so sondern hängt vom Gewässer ab.
Hegemassnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Und vom Bundesland.

Der LSFV-NDS hat dazu ja die mit den Behörden abgesprochenen Parameter, die zu beachten sind, veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vom Bundesland.
> 
> Der LSFV-NDS hat dazu ja die mit den Behörden abgesprochenen Parameter, die zu beachten sind, veröffentlicht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559



Auch.

Genauso gut kann eine Fischereibehörde ein Hegeangeln verbieten.
Deswegen ist dies aber nicht grundsätzlich illegal oder grundsätzlich verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

So ischs..


----------



## Stralsund (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

http://www.angelpiloten.de/recht/2000-euro-strafe-fuer-catch-release-648

Soviel zum Mekka der Großhechte für C&R-Angler der Müritzfischer:



			
				Catch & Release mit dem Hintergedanken des Trophäenfischen verstößt  gegen Vorschriften des Tierschutzes – so das Verwaltungsgericht Münster  in einem Beschluss vom 30. Januar 2015. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Fisch aus dem Wasser gezogen wird, um ihn nach dem Drill zu  fotografieren und anschließend wieder ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, so  verstößt dieses gegen die Vorschriften des Tierschutzgesetzes.



Spätestens, wenn der erste Angler einen Meterhecht angelt, mitnimmt und von den Müritzfischern erwischt wird und 500 Euro zahlen soll. Dann landet die Sache vor Gericht und das war es denn mit dem Entnahmefenster.

Lasst die C&R'ler angeln wie sie wollen. Aber lasst auch den Anglern die Freiheit, die gerne einen Meterhecht mitnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Da gehts um das nicht mitnehmen fangfähiger Fische (also ausserhalb Schonzeit/Schonmaß) - ein Entnahmefenster ist aber gerade die Schonung entsprechender Fische.

Und hat daher nix mit mit dem von Dir genannten Beschluss zu tun, der schon lange bei uns diskutiert wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298264


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen diesen Bewirtschaftungsformen, ist die Größe des Gewässers!
Weshalb die Wiederfangrate an der Müritz wohl etwas günstiger für die Fische ausgeht.
Der Hecht wird dann eben nicht monatlich wiedergefangen, sondern vielleicht nur jedes Jahr aufs neue!
Man erkläre mir bitte mal den Unterschied, oder dem zuständigen Richter, zwischen dem zwangsweisen realeasen eines Großhechtes an der Müritz, oder dem am Zwillenbrock Großfischpuff?
Für den Fisch kommt der Vorgang auf gleiche raus, ob er nun wissenschaftlich begleitet, gefangen, fotogafiert und anschließend released wird, oder nicht von der Allgemeinheit anerkannt, in Zwillenbrock?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Mit der Argumentation kannst Du dann jede Schonzeit und jedes Schonmass aufheben (nix anderes ist ein Küchenfenster rechtlich ja) und dann dazu kommen, dann eben jeden Fisch abknüppeln zu müssen.
Und sobald dann die erlaubte Fangmenge oder Dein persönlicher Bedarf erreicht ist, das Angeln einstellen..


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Mit der Argumentation kannst Du dann jede Schonzeit und jedes Schonmass aufheben


Richtig, deshalb gehen die Berufsfischer ja "ihren eigenen Weg" und kaschieren ihre finanziellen Interessen mit wissenschaftlichem Beistand!



> und dann dazu kommen, dann eben jeden Fisch abknüppeln zu müssen.


Das will ich eigentlich auch nicht!
Deshalb bin ich ja so angepisst, weil man mir überhaupt nicht die Chance geben will, selbst zu entscheiden, wie mit dem gemachten Fang zu verfahren ist!(in dem Fall von den Berufsfischern der Müritz)

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Deshalb bin ich ja so angepisst, weil man mir überhaupt nicht die Chance geben will, selbst zu entscheiden, wie mit dem gemachten Fang zu verfahren ist!


Dann MUSST Du genauso für zurücksetzen dürfen kämpfen und nicht NUR fürs mitnehmen dürfen - dann erst wird ein Schuh draus, den auch ich mir anziehe.


----------



## Stralsund (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Das passt schon hier her:

Es geht darum, dass geangelte Fische 


> unverzüglich waidgerecht angelandet, betäubt, getötet und vom Angelhaken  gelöst werden, untersagte ihm das Wiedereinsetzen von bereits  geangelten Fischen


Beim Entnahmefenster geht es ebenso um das Nichtmitnehmen fangfähiger Fische also ausserhalb Schonzeit/Schonmaß! ;+

Und hat daher sehr viel mit mit dem von Dir genannten Beschluss zu tun, der schon lange bei euch diskutiert wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298264

Es ist doch für den durch Drill geschwächten und verletzten Fisch kein Unterschied, ob er wegen eines fadenscheinigen Entnahmefensters oder wegen gedulteten Relases am Angelteich (um die C&R'ler nicht zu vergraulen) zurückgesetzt wird. 

Das interessiert den Tierschutz samt Justiz nicht. Gefangener Fische (gesetzl. Mindestmaß/ außerhalb Schonzeit erfüllt)  Fisch -> muss raus zur Eigenverwertung.

Sobald der erste Kochtopf-Angler/ Tierschutzverein gegen das Entnahmefenster klagt, ist das Projekt Geschichte.

Deshalb finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, dass ein C&R untersützendes Fenster vorgeschrieben wird. Viele Angler setzen *im Stillen* die Großhechte eh zurück. Nix dagegen! Aber wozu jetzt mit dem Entnahmefenster-Zwang die Pferde scheu machen? Alles, was ansatzweise nach C&R riecht, ist doch beim Tierschutz und der Justiz unten durch.


----------



## Stralsund (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man erkläre mir bitte mal den Unterschied, oder dem zuständigen Richter, zwischen dem zwangsweisen realeasen eines Großhechtes an der Müritz, oder dem am Zwillenbrock Großfischpuff?
> Für den Fisch kommt der Vorgang auf gleiche raus, ob er nun wissenschaftlich begleitet, gefangen, fotogafiert und anschließend released wird, oder nicht von der Allgemeinheit anerkannt, in Zwillenbrock?
> 
> Jürgen



|good:|good:|good:

Super, endlich mal einer, der es rafft. War nur noch am Schreiben. Meine Gedanken :m


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Dann MUSST Du genauso für zurücksetzen dürfen kämpfen und nicht NUR fürs  mitnehmen dürfen - dann erst wird ein Schuh draus, den auch ich mir  anziehe.


Womit du auch wiedermal recht hast, endlich mal ein gemeinsamer Nenner!
Nur gibt es diese eigenverantwortliche Lösung nicht mehr an der Müritz, im zukünftigen Großhechtpuff!
Wobei man sich in diesen Gewässern auch bisher nicht über mangelnde Großhechtfänge beklagen konnte, aber Gewinnmaximierung ist angesagt und alle schreien brav "Hurra" macht es doch bundesweit!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Womit du auch wiedermal recht hast, endlich mal ein gemeinsamer Nenner!
> Nur gibt es diese eigenverantwortliche Lösung nicht mehr an der Müritz, im zukünftigen Großhechtpuff!
> Wobei man sich in diesen Gewässern auch bisher nicht über mangelnde Großhechtfänge beklagen konnte, aber Gewinnmaximierung ist angesagt und alle schreien brav "Hurra" macht es doch bundesweit!
> 
> Jürgen


 
Vielleicht immer noch nicht bemerkt, aber es geht erstmal um den Kölpinsee, in dem eben der Großhechtbestand aufgrund der Anglerentnahme sehr gelitten hat!
Der Unterschied zum Forellen- oder Störpuff ist eben dieser, das hier nicht Meterfische besetzt werden und gefangen werden, sondern das es sich um ein natürliches Gewässer handelt, wo man so wenig wie möglich Besatz vornehmen will um eben einen Gewinn zu erzählen in Form von mehr Angler und eben auch mehr ertrag für die Fischer, aber eben die Kosten gleichzeitig senken möchte, sprich eigene Reproduktion des Bestandes.

@stralsund

Was hast du mit deinen Klagen und Juristen, die Sache wäre nicht gekommen wenn sie nicht rechtlich einwandfrei ist, oder meinst die Müritzfischer schreiben einfach mal was auf die Karte und dann schauen wir mal was passiert?!
Und wenn es sowas von völlig illegal ist, frage ich mich nur wie seit Jahren das Küchenfenster bei den Karpfen besteht?!

Hier gibs wirklich Leute, egal warum hauptsache dagegen, so wie Taxidermist, wenn du dich nicht einschränken willst und eben der Regel nicht unterwerfen willst fahr doch auf den Plauer oder die Müritz, oder noch besser bleibe der Seenplatte ganz fern, das hast du doch gar kein Problem.

Pachte selbst ein Gewässer bewirtschafte es und erhalte es aufrecht mit gutem Fisch, wenn du dann an dem Punkt bist wo du kein Geld mehr investieren musst gebe bitte Bescheid.
Die Müritzfischer haben klasse Gewässer, super Fischbestand, der eben durch bestimmte Punkte nicht mehr perfekt ist, in diesem Fall eben die Masse der Großhechte und da wird gegengesteuert-finde ich super.
Aber stimmt besser so Gewässer, wie hier in Hannover, im Frühjahr kannst dir angucken was reingekippt wird(wie in Zwillbrock) und denn weißt was dich in dem jahr erwartet und im darauffolgendem Frühjahr dann wieder alles von vorn!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Vielleicht immer noch nicht bemerkt, aber es geht erstmal um den Kölpinsee, in dem eben der Großhechtbestand aufgrund der Anglerentnahme sehr gelitten hat!


 
Das ist doch der Punkt. Es gibt leider Angler, die jeden gefangenen Großhecht abschlagen. Und bei entsprechendem Beangelungsdruck schlägt sich das recht spürbar auf die Anzahl der Großen im Gewässer nieder.

Schweden führt großflächig Küchenkorridore ein. Dänemark auch. Die Niederlande stellen Hecht großflächig ganz unter Schutz. 
Überall findet man dies in Anglerkreisen gut, nur in Deutschland gibt es wieder Theater.

Deutschland ist mittlerweile von Küchenkorridoren und C&R-freundlichen Gesetzgebungen regelrecht umzingelt. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Vielleicht immer noch nicht bemerkt, aber es geht erstmal um den Kölpinsee,


Vielleicht hast du noch nichts bemerkt!

Zitat aus:http://www.angelpiloten.de/news/ent...hte-auf-den-gewaessern-der-mueritzfischer-427


> Bei einem Erfolg dieser Maßnahme wollen die verantwortlichen Fischer das  Entnahmefenster auf all ihre Gewässer übertragen – das betrifft dann  immerhin fast 30.000 ha Wasserfläche!


Und Zitat:



> Die Müritzfischer wollen mit dieser Aktion auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.


Zitat 50er Jäger:


> wenn du dich nicht einschränken willst und eben der Regel nicht unterwerfen willst


Genau und daher wäre es kein Problem für mich, die Müritz zu meiden und was mache ich wenn mich diese Regelwut auch an meinem Heimatgewässer einholt?
Und in diese Richtung geht es schließlich, mehr als einmal war in diesem Thread zu lesen, dass es anscheinend völlig unreflektiert, als Allheilmittel für jedes Gewässer angesehen wird, diverse Fangfenster zu eröffnen, um den Fotothrophy Anglern gerecht zu werden!



> frage ich mich nur wie seit Jahren das Küchenfenster bei den Karpfen besteht?!


Das frage ich mich allerdings auch, wie die das hinbekommen haben? Für eine nicht(oder nur ausnahmsweise) reproduktionsfähige Fischart eine besondere Schonung?
Steckt da auch der Prof. Arlinghaus dahinter?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wobei man sich in diesen Gewässern auch bisher nicht über mangelnde Großhechtfänge beklagen konnte, aber Gewinnmaximierung ist angesagt und alle schreien brav "Hurra" macht es doch bundesweit!


 
Die Entscheidung fällt indirekt der Angler.

Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Der Anbieter stellt halt zunehmend fest, dass seine potentielle Kundschaft ausbleibt, weil diese weiter nach Norden fährt, weil dort besser Fangaussichten auf Großhechte bestehen. Und er stellt fest, dass seine Kundschaft zu 90% eh nicht vor hat, diese Großhechte zu entnehmen.

Ich bekomme das hier in der Anglerszene ganz direkt mit. Die Raubfischexperten haben die aus ihrer Sicht gute Nachricht schnell registriert. Aussage: "Na da lohnt es sich ja in ein paar Jahren vielleicht doch, dort mal vorbeizuschauen."


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Aussage: "Na da lohnt es sich ja in ein paar Jahren vielleicht doch, dort mal vorbeizuschauen."


Na also, die Rechnung geht doch auf!
Aber wenn die das auf ihren Gewässern so durchdrücken, mit welcher Unverschämtheit, wollen die auch noch Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein?
Auch mir ist klar, dass die Zeiten des "real existierenden Sozialismus" vorbei sind und im Kapitalsystem andere Regeln gemacht werden!
Warum aber wollen die sich bei ihrer gewinnorientierten Bewirtschaftung, noch als leuchtendes Vorbild hinstellen?
Wird da vielleicht geglaubt, dass wenn noch mehr Bewirtschafter diesen Weg einschlagen, wird dieser Blödsinn schon gerechtfertigt?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum aber wollen die sich bei ihrer gewinnorientierten Bewirtschaftung, noch als leuchtendes Vorbild hinstellen?


 
Weil die Regelung sonst von den Behörden als getarntes C&R kassiert wird! |wavey: 

Die Jungs sind nur clever.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Weil die Regelung sonst von den Behörden als getarntes C&R kassiert wird! |wavey:
> 
> Die Jungs sind nur clever.


Das kann man wohl so stehen lassen!
Schön zu sehen, dass dieses noch ein paar Andere kapieren.
Ich hab ja fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, und das Ganze noch werbewirksam ist, nach dem Motto "Wir sind modern" und zu reichlich Öffentlichkeit führt, siehe hier den und vergleichbare, andere Threads.

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Als erster Grund steht eben die Reproduktion, weniger Besatz, somit weniger kosten für ein intaktes Gewässer...
Ist doch super, gleichzeitig macht der bewirtschafter dadurch eben mehr Gewinn, wie gleichzeitig durch den fakt das mehr große Hechte vorhanden sind, ist doch super....
Wenn du eine Chance hättest durch eine Maßnahme Geld zu sparen und gleichzeitig noch den gewinn zu steigern würdest du dies natürlich völlig ablehnen ich weiß!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Als erster Grund steht eben die Reproduktion, weniger Besatz, somit weniger kosten für ein intaktes Gewässer...



Was erzählst denn du hier für ein Zeug? Was für Besatz, in ein intaktes Gewässer? Dort findet doch überhaupt kein Hechtbesatz statt, eben weil es ein riesiges,intaktes Gewässersystem ist. 
Und das die Großhechtfänge zurückgegangen sind, hat auch niemand behauptet, daß wird lediglich von einigen Anglern hier kolportiert, aber das ist mitnichten der Grund für das Fenster. 
Großhechte werden dort, mit einer gewissen Fluktuation zwischen den Jahren, immer konstant in einer mehr oder eher weniger großen Anzahl, wie es bei Spitzenprädatoren eben üblich ist, gefangen. Der Fischer nutzt sie nicht und der Entnahmedruck durch Angler ist bei einem intakten Biotop und einer Wasserfläche von mehreren Tausend Hektar nicht mal im Promillebereich zu erfassen!


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Als erster Grund steht eben die Reproduktion (wie bei den Karpfen,oder?), weniger Besatz, somit weniger kosten für ein intaktes Gewässer...


Ob ein intaktes Gewässer eines ist, wenn es einen Überhang an Großhechten gibt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln?
Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es dieses sicherlich, dann sollten sie aber aufhören, dem Ganzen einen wissenschaftlich begründeten Anstrich zu geben!
Und vor allem sich als Vorbild für andere zu geben, um diesen Mist zu "verkaufen"!

In eigener Sache: 
Nun mögen viele denken, dass ich der Prototyp des Kochtopfanglers bin! Das bin ich sicher nicht, da ich ca.90% meiner Hechte ohnehin release.
Ich bin nur nicht bereit, mir immer mehr Regeln und Vorschriften machen zu lassen und das auch noch zu bejubeln, wie viele hier in dem Thread!
Ich betrachte es nur als mein ureigenes Recht, über meinen Fang und dessen Mitnahme selbst zu entscheiden und dies sollte auch jedem anderen Angler zugestanden werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Punkt.
> 
> Schweden führt großflächig Küchenkorridore ein. Dänemark auch. Die Niederlande stellen Hecht großflächig ganz unter Schutz.
> Überall findet man dies in Anglerkreisen gut, nur in Deutschland gibt es wieder Theater.
> ...



In anderen Ländern hat man sehr wohl den internen Markt und den Angeltourismus erkannt und ist damit für den Angler.

Bei uns richtet all dies gegen den Angler. (letztendlich)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was erzählst denn du hier für ein Zeug? Was für Besatz, in ein intaktes Gewässer? Dort findet doch überhaupt kein Hechtbesatz statt, eben weil es ein riesiges,intaktes Gewässersystem ist.
> Und das die Großhechtfänge zurückgegangen sind, hat auch niemand behauptet, daß wird lediglich von einigen Anglern hier kolportiert, aber das ist mitnichten der Grund für das Fenster.
> Großhechte werden dort, mit einer gewissen Fluktuation zwischen den Jahren, immer konstant in einer mehr oder eher weniger großen Anzahl, wie es bei Spitzenprädatoren eben üblich ist, gefangen. Der Fischer nutzt sie nicht und der Entnahmedruck durch Angler ist bei einem intakten Biotop und einer Wasserfläche von mehreren Tausend Hektar nicht mal im Promillebereich zu erfassen!


 

Bisher ist der Besatz nicht nötig, noch, was passiert aber wenn weiter die fische entnommen werden? Somit vorzeitiges erkennen eines problems und eben direktes Gegensteuern...
Na denn kennst du dich am Kölpinsee ja bestens aus, wenn der Angedruck nicht mal im Promillebereich zu erfassen ist, denn fahren die alle lustig Boot anscheinend im Frühjahr, die ganzen Angler mit ihren Booten weil es soviel Spaß macht und angeln nicht, wieder was dazugelernt|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ob ein intaktes Gewässer eines ist, wenn es einen Überhang an Großhechten gibt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln?
> Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es dieses sicherlich, dann sollten sie aber aufhören, dem Ganzen einen wissenschaftlich begründeten Anstrich zu geben!
> Und vor allem sich als Vorbild für andere zu geben, um diesen Mist zu "verkaufen"!
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6 Besser kann man es nicht sagen!! #6#6#6#6#6 

Ganz genau so ist es bei mir auch, und trotzdem finde ich die Idee MIST! Zumal Schwachsinn häufig noch mehr Schwachsinn nach sich zieht!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> der Entnahmedruck durch Angler ist bei einem intakten Biotop und einer Wasserfläche von mehreren Tausend Hektar nicht mal im Promillebereich zu erfassen!


 
Das glaube ich nun wieder nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Siehe dazu die Entnahmemengen der Angler in der Ostsee, so nach dem Motto Promillebereich..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Siehe dazu die Entnahmemengen der Angler in der Ostsee, so nach dem Motto Promillebereich..




Das kannst du doch nicht ansatzweise mit der seltenen Entnahme von solitären Spitzenprädatoren, welche kapitale Hechte nun mal sind, vergleichen.|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nun wieder nicht.



Und dazu kommt noch, daß nach deinem Empfinden 90% der Angler kapitale Hechte releasen.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Der Anbieter stellt halt zunehmend fest, dass seine potentielle Kundschaft ausbleibt, weil diese weiter nach Norden fährt, weil dort besser Fangaussichten auf Großhechte bestehen. Und er stellt fest, dass seine Kundschaft zu 90% eh nicht vor hat, diese Großhechte zu entnehmen.
> 
> Ich bekomme das hier in der Anglerszene ganz direkt mit.




Wie geht das denn argumentativ zusammen? Wenn eh kaum einer Großhecht  mitnimmt, weder der Fischer noch der Angler, und das auf tausenden von  Hektar bestem Hechtbiotop, müssen die Großhechte besser geschützt werden  weil die Kundschaft sonst weiter in den Norden fährt? Das ist ja wohl in sich  etwas widersprüchlich...

Und  was ist der Norden? Damit können ja wohl bloß die Bodden gemeint sein,  und da fängst du mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr Großhecht. Der Fang  kapitaler Hecht ist entweder ein seltener Zufallsfang oder in  Regelmäßigkeit eher wenigen, ambitionierten Spezis vorbehalten, und die  setzen, wie du schon sagtest, größtenteils zurück. Vor diesem  Hintergrund bzw. mit dieser Argumentation wäre das Fenster Makulatur,  daß wissen die Müritzfischer auch ganz genau.

Aber das ist ja auch nicht ansatzweise die Intention dahinter...


----------



## Kotzi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Doch kann ich super.

Da ging man auch davon aus das Angler im Vergleich zu der kommerziellen Fischerei höchstens im Promillebereich mitwirken. Und nun fangen sie 50 - 100% von dem was die kommerzielle Fischerei fischt.

Die veraltete und selbstschützende Annahme das man als Angler auch in großen Gewässern wenig bis keinen Einfluss besitzt ist nunmal absolut falsch.
Beim Kölpinsee handelt es sich um ein Gewässer in einer Urlaubsregion wo viele Leute extra zum Hecht angeln angereist sind.
Dort wird auch dementsprechend entnommen plus Rücksetzmortalität.

Da bewegt sich der Einfluss auf gar keinen Fall im Promille-Bereich.


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi,

da MeckPomm wirtschaftlich nicht das stärkste Bundesland ist, ist es nicht verwunderlich das man da solche Projekte anschiebt.

Da ich mittlerweile ein radikalisierter Spassangler bin, find ich es ok..|evil:

Ich finde die gesetzlichen Schonmasse lächerlich niedrig, also bevor ich mich über ein Entnahmefenster aufrege, rege ich mich doch lieber darüber auf.

Evtl. ist es nur ein wissenschaftlich verbrämtes Projekt um Grossfische für Angler zu schonen, vielleicht auch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das schlecht einschätzen.

Aber diese niedrigen Schonmasse sind ja auch angeblich wissenschaftlich fundiert, dabei habe ich eher das Gefühl, es geht darum es möglich zu machen so viel wie möglich zu entnehmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Doch kann ich super.
> 
> Das du das super kannst, lese ich, aber das macht den Vergleich nicht differenzierter.
> Aber gut, laut deiner Signatur sprichst du ja Fakt.
> ...



Verstehendes Lesen!

Cheers


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn argumentativ zusammen? Wenn eh kaum einer Großhecht mitnimmt, weder der Fischer noch der Angler, und das auf tausenden von Hektar bestem Hechtbiotop, müssen die Großhechte besser geschützt werden weil die Kundschaft sonst weiter in den Norden fährt? Das ist ja wohl in sich etwas widersprüchlich...


 
Die restlichen 10% genügen, um den Bestand an Großhechten plattzumachen. Wenn da jeder 10. Angler pro Tag einen 90+ Hecht mitnimmt, wird's eng.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was ist der Norden? Damit können ja wohl bloß die Bodden gemeint sein, und da fängst du mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr Großhecht.


 
Norden meint Dänemark/Schweden.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Fang kapitaler Hecht ist entweder ein seltener Zufallsfang oder in Regelmäßigkeit eher wenigen, ambitionierten Spezis vorbehalten, und die setzen, wie du schon sagtest, größtenteils zurück.


 
Ich bin nun nicht gerade Raubfisch-Spezi. Trotzdem hatte ich bei 14 Versuchen dieses Jahr immerhin 3 Exemplare über 1,10m in der Regnitz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Empirisch belastbares Zahlenmaterial dazu, bitte!
> Cheers


 
Der Einfluss der Angler auf den Aalbestand wurde auch lange bezweifelt. Die Realität sieht anders aus:
http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Other_Publications/MV_Aal_2008.pdf

Die Masse Angler macht's.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die restlichen 10% genügen, um den Bestand an Großhechten plattzumachen. Wenn da jeder 10. Angler pro Tag einen 90+ Hecht mitnimmt, wird's eng.
> 
> Was den Bestand betrifft, ist da aber nichts eng, wurde es noch nie und würde es auch nicht werden!
> 
> ...



Entweder die Regnitz ist ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Revier, oder du weißt sehr genau, was du da wann tust. Ich schätze mal, Zweiteres ist der Fall, also stell dein Licht nicht so unter den Scheffel. 
Nun kann man einen kleinen Fluß nicht mit einer riesigen Seenplatte vergleichen, aber ich kann dir versichern, drei Hechte über 1,10, die fängt auch ein einheimischer Spezi bei 14 Ausfahrten, egal ob Bodden, Schweden oder Müritz, nur ganz selten.
|wavey:


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ll an der Verwertung der Fische interessierten Angler die Arschkarte gezogen haben, nur weil sie sich nicht in neuartiger catch&Release&Fotografie Perversion ergehen!
> 
> 
> Jürgen




Hallo Jürgen,

ich finde deine Beiträge schlüssig und nachvollziehbar, ich habe mir daraus auch oft viele nützliche Infos rausgezogen.

Aber warum musst Du hier wieder so auf den Putz hauen, Perversion!?

Das ist weltweit gang und gäbe, sind die ganzen Länder in denen C&R praktieziert wird pervers?

Ich finde zum Beispiel ein totales Entnahmeverbot wie teilweise in NL, auch nicht ok. Und ich würde mich dadurch auch in meiner Freiheit beschnitten fühlen.

Aber ein 90cm Fisch reicht doch auch zum Verzehr, ist es den wirklich so schlimm wenn ein Bewirtschafter die grossen Fische im Gewässer haben möchte.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Nichts für Ungut.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Aber warum musst Du hier wieder so auf den Putz hauen, Perversion!?



Stimmt, ist etwas überzogen!
Ich schreibe mich halt manchmal in Rage, vor allem wenn ich hier die ganzen "Ja-Sager" lese!
Werde mich bessern.

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Angler auf den Aalbestand wurde auch lange bezweifelt. Die Realität sieht anders aus:
> http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Other_Publications/MV_Aal_2008.pdf
> 
> Die Masse Angler macht's.




Jetzt für doch nicht noch den Aal auf's Feld.

Und auch hier wieder, es geht nicht um die Entnahme einer Art in ihrer Gesamtheit an sich, sondern um die Entnahme kapitaler Einzelexemplare. Wenn man schon Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen will, dann doch wohl den eher seltenen Ausnahmeapfel mit der Ausnahmebirne.


edit:

Grad mal kurz reingelesen, auf die Studie würde ich keinen Pfifferling geben. Die belasteten Datenmengen kommen aus Telefonumfragen und Fangbuchstudien. Das kann zutreffen, kann aber auch Glaskugelguckerei sein. Ich weiß, was mit Fangbüchern so alles passiert....


----------



## Kotzi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

http://literatur.ti.bund.de/digbib_extern/dn051522.pdf

Da kannst du was über die Studie lesen, zwecks Dorsch.

Ich schreibe hier auch nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern habe lediglich den Vergleich gezogen das Angler in selbst großen Gewässersystemen durch Entnahme einfluss auf den Bestand und die Alterspyramide haben.

Und auch bei der Entnahme von kapitalen Einzelfischen macht es immer die Anzahl der Angler. Nicht mehr oder weniger wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wir sollten uns mal die Frage stellen, warum denn überhaupt so ein Zwischenmaß eingeführt werden muss.

Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass es zu viele C&R-Leute gibt.
Das Problem sind die "Allesmitnehmer". Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch einige solcher "Kollegen", die fangen 10 Barsche, und den 11. würden sie auch nich mitnehmen. Da fehlt die gesunde Selbstzügelung. Aber da wird lieber auch der x-te Fisch mitgenommen, bevor ihn auch nur jemand anders mitnimmt. Bei der Menge, die einige entnehmen, müssten sie von Morgens bis Abends nur Fisch essen. Und da geht vom 25er Barsch bis hin zum Meterhecht alles mit, was beißt.

Würden wir alle sinnvoll entnehmen, und zwar nicht so, dass wir auch die komplette Nachbarschaft überversorgen, dann gäbe es das Problem nicht, weswegen ein Zwischenmaß eingeführt wird.
Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn ich einen großen Fisch fange, auf den ich vielleicht auch gezielt angle, aber muss ich dem deswegen gleich eins auf die Rübe geben? Konnte die Tage wieder ein Gespräch mithören, bei dem es um einen Waller ging, Gewichtsklasse 45kg. "Und dann haben wir da 9kg schöne Filets rausbekommen."

Wo ist denn da bitte die Verhältnissmäßigkeit? Ich werfe 80% vom Fisch weg, damit ich n Stück Fisch habe, was sogar wesentlich schlechter is, als von einem kleineren?

Warum nicht lieber 2 Hechte mit 65cm mitnehmen, als einen mit 1,10m?
Vom Vermehrungsgesichtspunkt her wesentlich sinnvoller. Fleischqualität mal außen vor gelassen.
Nur leider haben wir meiner Ansicht nach viel zu viele Leute, die das eben nicht so machen, sondern auch noch alle 3 mitnehmen würden. Warum? Damit sie der nächste nicht fängt (und in die Pfanne haut)


Und ich kann sehr wohl gezielt auf die großen jeder Art fischen, auch mit der Absicht diese zurücksetzen zu wollen - denn bis eben der große kommt, hat man so viel verwertbaren "Beifang", dass es im Ende egal ist, mit welcher Absicht ich auf den großen Fische. Man denke ans Spinnfischen auf Zander - wie viele kleine, verwertbare, fängt man, bis der Meterzander kommt, dem man zwar gezielt nachstellt, aber von vornherein die Absicht hat ihn zurückzusetzen?
Wie viele "kleinere" Waller fängt man, bis man den 2,50m Bullen erwischt?
Wie viele 80er Hechte, bis die 1,20m Mutti dabei is?

Das Problem sind die "Alles-und-Maßlos-Entnehmer"


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal die Frage stellen, warum denn überhaupt so ein Zwischenmaß eingeführt werden muss.
> 
> Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran, dass es zu viele C&R-Leute gibt.
> Das Problem sind die "Allesmitnehmer". Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch einige solcher "Kollegen", die fangen 10 Barsche, und den 11. würden sie auch nich mitnehmen. Da fehlt die gesunde Selbstzügelung. Aber da wird lieber auch der x-te Fisch mitgenommen, bevor ihn auch nur jemand anders mitnimmt. Bei der Menge, die einige entnehmen, müssten sie von Morgens bis Abends nur Fisch essen. Und da geht vom 25er Barsch bis hin zum Meterhecht alles mit, was beißt.
> ...



So sieht es aus,ein paar schwarze Schafe können viel kaputt machen.
Diese Maßlosigkeit und den Fischneid find ich zum ....
Deswegen bin ich ganz klar für strenge Entnahmeregelungen.
Schade das sie nicht immer so kontrolliert werden können.


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich sach mal zu dem Thema es kommt halt darauf an wie hoch der Angeldruck an dem Gewässer ist. Auf Grosse Hechte kann man ein Gewässer schon lehrfischen.
Hegetechnisch währ ein Beispiel: Wir haben grosse Giebel in dem Gewässer deshalb wollen wir grosse Hechte zur Eindämmung:q
 Wegen 70er Hechte macht niemand Urlaub in der Region und lässt Kohle da. Die Wirtschaftlichkeit spielt immer eine Rolle.
Mir geht es aber um was anderes. Es ist eine Chance von den blöden Staatlichen Regelungen wegzukommen wo jeder 50+ Hecht eins auf die Mütze zu bekommen hat.
Erstes Ziel ist den Bewirtschaftern mehr Spielraum einzugestehen.
Zweites Ziel ist dem Angler mehr Entscheidungsfreiraum einzugestehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal die Frage stellen, warum denn überhaupt so ein Zwischenmaß eingeführt werden muss.
> 
> Muss es ja gar nicht,wer behauptet das ?
> Es geht hier um die Attraktivierung eines Gewässers
> ...




Wenn Du gezielt auf Großfisch angelst, um Diesen mit der Absicht zu fangen, Ihn zurückzusetzen , begehst Du eine Straftat im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Vorsätzliches C+R bleibt in Deutschland weiterhin verboten.

R.S.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Du verstehst nicht, worauf ich hinauswill.
Denn die, die ich meine, sind zumeist die, die meistens verdienterweise ihre Rente beziehen und jeden Tag am Wasser rumrennen und sich schlussendlich dann bei z.b. der Vereinsversammlung beschweren, dass man "nix fängt".
Dein Beispiel mit den 17 Kindern is lächerlich, weißt du selbst.

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass "mal" jemand n Großfisch mitnimmt - sondern dass immer alles mitgenommen wird.
Das is wie bei nem Buffet: Das funktioniert so lange gut,wie sich jeder rücksichtsvoll verhält. Wenn manche dann meinen es maßlos übertreiben zu müssen und bergeweiße Essen wegschaffen - ob sies essen können oder nicht.
Dann muss halt regulierend eingegriffen werden


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Unsere Gewässer sind doch keine Fischtheke, 1kg Welsfilet, kostet um die 10Eur, wo ist da die Verhältnismässigkeit.

In einer wirtschaftlich schwächeren Gegend ist es absolut nachvollziehbar die Gewässer attraktiv zu halten, jeder muss von etwas leben.

Die Angelgäste kommen auch in den Monaten die für Sommergäste eher uninteressant sind. Ich arbeite für ein Unternehmen das mit den Fischern vor Ort zusammenarbeitet, Ihr könnt 24 Stunden nach der Schlachtung Fisch aus MeckPomm hier essen, dann spart Ihr euch das Geld für die Anreise ist doch toll|uhoh:...Meter Hecht ist auch verfügbar, also wer Intresse hat,bitte|rolleyes



Trollwut hat absolut recht, finde ich die Abknüppelmentalität mancher leute ist unerträglich.

Die Hechte bringen im Wasser mehr ein als in der Fischtheke, als Angler aus NRW, so wie ich ,sollte man sich mit der Kritik an den Müritzfischern und wie sie Ihre Gewässer bewirtschaften besser zurückhalten.

Alle unsere Vereinsgewässer sind mehr oder weniger "Angelpuffs"

Und die gesetzlichen Mindestmasse sind wie ich schonmal schrieb sowieso ein Witz, und da wird sich über ein Entnahmefenster echauffiert.


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Übrigens war ich schon öfter in MeckPomm im Urlaub, habe dort auch viel geangelt, habe viele Schniepelhechte gefangen. Und einige mittlere, allerdings keinen der auch nur annährend an 1m ran kämme.

War aber auch nicht an den Grossgewässern sondern an der kleinen Müritz, klar hat man dort immer die Chance auf einen grossen Hecht.

Aber es ich nicht mit den Boddengewässern vergleichbar, deswegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen das man da die grösseren Fische schützen will.

Und ja wahrscheinlich um die Gewässer anglerisch attraktiv zu halten, aber die Müritz-Region ist sehr,sehr weit von einem Grossfisch Angelpark entfernt. Wie geschrieben da sollten wir uns hier in den Vereinen zuerst an die eigene Nase fassen. Den wir sind von natürlichen Gewässern und Beständen viel weiter entfernt. Als das wir über die Müritzfischer hier die Nase rümpfen dürften.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Jeder der zur Hochzeit, also Rush Hour, nicht Heirat, jemals auf dem Kölpinsee war und den Angeldruck miterlebt hat, wird verstehen das das Entnahmefenster eine sehr sinnvolle Lösung für DIESES Gewässer ist!!! Alle anderen mögen bitte schweigen.


----------



## Hezaru (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Alle unsere Vereinsgewässer sind mehr oder weniger "Angelpuffs"

Das ist bei uns genauso.
Wir können nicht 1 ha um 700 Euro pro Jahr pachten und dann nur 10 Karpfen einsetzen. Es rechnet sich einfach nicht.
Wir haben hier bei uns ganz andere Gegebenheiten als in Mek-Pom. In 1m tiefen Karpfenweihern müssen halt mal viele Karpfen gesetzt werden um eine ausreichende Gewässertrübung
zu erreichen.
Hechte können sehr gut beangelt werden, im Gegensatz zum Wels. 
Und da grosse Hechte grössere Eier haben, mehr Dottersack und evtl. schnelleres Wachstum ist es schon einen Versuch wert.
Laut Literatur sollten die grossen ja immer weggefischt werden um die kleinen zu fördern.
Beim Dorsch war das Ergebniss das man die kleinwüchsigen und frühreifen gefördert hat.
Ich fordere mehr Spielraum für die Bewirtschafter und Angler
Das währe eine Aufgabe für einen BV.
Ich bin immer der Meinung, die Mischung machts. Ein paar grosse raus , ein paar kleine, dann past das schon.


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn Du gezielt auf Großfisch angelst, um Diesen mit der Absicht zu fangen, Ihn zurückzusetzen , begehst Du eine Straftat im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes.(...)
> 
> R.S.



Naja...eigentlich nicht.
Die Straftat (Tierquälerei) wäre es dann, wenn man dem Fisch länger anhaltendes Leid zufügen würde. 
Die Urteile, die mir bisher bekannt sind, begründen das in der langen Zeit des Fisches außerhalb des Wassers.
Verboten wäre es aber trotzdem. 



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht, worauf ich hinauswill.
> Denn die, die ich meine, sind zumeist die, die meistens verdienterweise ihre Rente beziehen und jeden Tag am Wasser rumrennen und sich schlussendlich dann bei z.b. der Vereinsversammlung beschweren, dass man "nix fängt".(...)



*hust* löst dieses "Problem" nicht die fortschreitende Zeit?
...und dann sind die "c&r-" und "Selektiventnahme-Generationen" die Rentner, die jeden Tag am Wasser sitzen.

Habs extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, da ich dazu keine Wertung abgeben möchte.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



ronram schrieb:


> Naja...eigentlich nicht.
> Die Straftat (Tierquälerei) wäre es dann, wenn man dem Fisch länger anhaltendes Leid zufügen würde.
> Die Urteile, die mir bisher bekannt sind, begründen das in der langen Zeit des Fisches außerhalb des Wassers.
> Verboten wäre es aber trotzdem.
> ...



Eine Straftat kann es auch frühstens dann sein, wenn ich wirklich einen Großfisch fangen sollte, bei dem ich auch von Beginn an die Absicht hatte ihn zurückzusetzen, und ihn anschließend wirklich zurückzusetzen.
Und der Fall wird so ziemlich nie eintreten.

Bezüglich: Die Zeit löst das Problem:
Dachte ich früher auch. Wenn ich aber sehen muss, wie begeistert auch einige junge Angler beim "Forellenangeln", also beim gezielten Fangen von Forellen, die eine Woche zuvor zentnerweise in ein für sie unpassendes Gewässer gekippt wurden, dann hab ich da schon so meine Zweifel #q


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn Du gezielt auf Großfisch angelst, um Diesen mit der Absicht zu fangen, Ihn zurückzusetzen , begehst Du eine Straftat im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes.
> Vorsätzliches C+R bleibt in Deutschland weiterhin verboten.
> 
> R.S.



wir suchen noch ehrenamtliche Kontrolleure, wie wäre es?
 Forderungen nach Kontrolle sind echt zielführend.

Man kann sicher über Sinn und Zweck eines Küchenfensters reden.
Die Leute hier, die aus der Gegend stammen, sind offensichtlich dafür. Scheinbar schätzen die die Situation anders ein. 
 Wenn ich mir Sten' s Argumentation zu nutze mache, über wieviel % Hechte im Teich reden wir denn dan?
 Oder geht's um das Urlaubsmitbringsel, was dann aus der Backröhre guckt, wenn man stolz mit den Kumpeln den Meterhecht mampft?

Wirtschaftliche Interessen zu verfolgen ist in Deutschland strikt verboten, frage mich wo hier Einige arbeiten.
 Gruß A.


----------



## warenandi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Es ist ja absoluter Wahnsinn wieviele "Profis" wir hier zum Thema sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung haben.
Ich habe jetzt sicher nicht alles gelesen, aber das was ich gelesen habe reicht mir schon.

An die "Profis" hier:
Wenn man es allen recht machen könnte, dann erklärt mir mal warum es Kriege gibt.....

Ob man sich nun darüber aufregt oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um..... 

Spart eure Nerven, geht Angeln. Von mir aus auch am/auf dem Kölpin. Und wenn Ihr meint das das ja alles Scheixxe ist wegen dem Entnahmefenster..... Dann geht eben woanders hin. Allein in D gibt es über 80 Millionen Menschen von denen auch ein großer Teil Angelt. Weltweit mittlerweile über 7 Milliarden wovon auch ein großer Teil Angelt. Wenn jetzt hier 15-20 Personen der Meinung sind so Bockig zu sein wie meine kleine Tochter wenn sie mal was nicht bekommt, und nicht mehr herkommen wollen.... Auch kein Problem. Aber giftet euch doch hier nicht so an. Was habt ihr davon? Glaubt Ihr so etwas ändern zu können?

Was macht Ihr wenn das irgendwann mal an euren Gewässern so durchgesetzt wird? Schmeißt Ihr eure Ausrüstung denn auf den Müll???....

Wünsche allen ein Petri Heil!....


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Entweder die Regnitz ist ein ganz ausgezeichnetes Revier, oder du weißt sehr genau, was du da wann tust. Ich schätze mal, Zweiteres ist der Fall, also stell dein Licht nicht so unter den Scheffel.
> Nun kann man einen kleinen Fluß nicht mit einer riesigen Seenplatte vergleichen, aber ich kann dir versichern, drei Hechte über 1,10, die fängt auch ein einheimischer Spezi bei 14 Ausfahrten, egal ob Bodden, Schweden oder Müritz, nur ganz selten.
> |wavey:


An der Regnitz werden so viele Meterhechte gefangen, weil es dort kein überflüssiges Entnahmefenster gibt. :q



NedRise schrieb:


> Die Angelgäste kommen auch in den Monaten die für Sommergäste eher  uninteressant sind. Ich arbeite für ein Unternehmen das mit den Fischern  vor Ort zusammenarbeitet, Ihr könnt 24 Stunden nach der *Schlachtung Fisch aus MeckPomm* hier essen, dann spart Ihr euch das Geld für die Anreise ist doch toll|uhoh:...*Meter Hecht ist auch verfügbar*, also wer Intresse hat,bitte|rolleyes


Oh je, Meterhecht aus MeckPomm (dieser für Berufsfischer heilige  Fisch, für das Gewässer lebensnotwendig und wegen dem ein  Entnahmefenster unausweichlich ist)  - gefangen und geschlachtet. 

Das  Entnahmefenster am Ende doch nur eine Farce, um C&R'ler anzulocken  und die eigene Verkaufsmenge an 90+ Hechten zu steigern?



warenandi schrieb:


> An die "Profis" hier:
> Wenn man es allen recht machen könnte, dann erklärt mir mal warum es Kriege gibt.....


Wahrscheinlich, weil die UNO/ Nato noch kein Entnahmefenster für Hecht in Syrien, Irak, Iran, Ukraine, Russland, Israel, Palästina, ... etabliert haben.



warenandi schrieb:


> Spart eure Nerven, geht Angeln. Von mir aus auch am/auf dem Kölpin. Und  wenn Ihr meint das das ja alles Scheixxe ist wegen dem  Entnahmefenster..... Dann geht eben woanders hin.


Der Kölpin ist der Anfang. Danach soll ja es ja auf allen  Müritzgewässern gelten. Und wenn es die Runde macht, dann vllt. ganz MV  und Deutschland. Wehret den Anfängen!
Jede Art der Restriktion ist schwer wieder aufzuheben und zieht zieht weiter unsinnige Einschränkungen hinter sich.

Aber der deutsche Angler feiert ja seine eigene Reglementierung!  Glückwunsch! In BW stimmen ja die eigenen Angler für das  Nachtangelverbot. #d



warenandi schrieb:


> Allein in D gibt es über 80 Millionen Menschen  von denen auch ein großer Teil Angelt. Weltweit mittlerweile über 7  Milliarden wovon auch ein großer Teil Angelt. Wenn jetzt hier 15-20  Personen der Meinung sind so Bockig zu sein wie meine kleine Tochter  wenn sie mal was nicht bekommt, und nicht mehr herkommen wollen.... Auch  kein Problem. Aber giftet euch doch hier nicht so an. Was habt ihr  davon? Glaubt Ihr so etwas ändern zu können?


7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt und davon nur 15 - 20 bockige Personen! Und für diese infinitesimale Menge muss nun unbedingt ein Entnahmefenster her?

Wenn man hier liest, dann setzen die Mutter Theresa - Angler auch *ohne Entnahmefenster* jeden Großhecht zurück und halten sich für die auserwählten Angler, die weit über den 15 - 20 Bockigen stehen.

Wie viele von den 20 gefangenen Fotohechten letztendlich qualvoll sterben, weil der 30 Euro Japanwobbler das Maul zerstört hat und der Pilz nun seine wahre Freude hat, weiß ja keiner: 2, 3 ... 10? Aber der böse, bockige Kochtopf-Opa der gesetzeskonform seinen 93er Hecht mitnimmt - der isses! Das personifizierte Böse, der die Müritz totfischt (schon jahrzehntelang, deshalb ist der Hechtbestand auf der Müritz ja so gut wie zusammengebrochen |rolleyes).

Wenn ihr ganz sicher gehen wollt, etwas Gutes für den Hechtbestand zu tun: Dann kauft euch ein schönes Angelspiel und bleibt daheim! Eure nicht verangelten Hechte werden dem Bestand gut tun!



warenandi schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr wenn das irgendwann mal an euren Gewässern so durchgesetzt  wird? Schmeißt Ihr eure Ausrüstung denn auf den Müll???....


Im Umkehrschluss sitzt du also wie auf heißen Kohlen daheim und wartest bis für deine Gewässer ein Entnahmefenster festgelegt wird, damit du endlich einmal angeln kannst. Aha.

Wünsch euch was! #h


----------



## warenandi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil die UNO/ Nato noch kein Entnahmefenster für Hecht in Syrien, Irak, Iran, Ukraine, Russland, Israel, Palästina, ... etabliert haben.



Falsch, weil es immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt.
So wie hier Grade auch.

Und nur mal so ganz nebenbei,.....
Wohne am Kölpinsee. Ist eines meiner Hausgewässer genau wie alle Seen der Müritzfischer. Also, es betrifft mich schon.

Fakt ist, der Müritzfischer hat es so festgelegt und Punkt. Und ob man nun hier sich drüber aufregt, das ändert nichts an der Tatsache. Und wenn es Erfolg haben sollte, und es irgendwann mal in ganz D so gehandhabt wird, naja, dann ist der Müritzfischer eben für viele noch mehr der böse. 

Der Fischer will nicht stenkern mit euch. Er will das was alle Firmen wollen, nämlich den Umsatz steigern. Und nicht nur das, er will auch was für die nachkommenden Generationen tun bezüglich das Angeln auch Hecht und Co...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



NedRise schrieb:


> Übrigens war ich schon öfter in MeckPomm im Urlaub, habe dort auch viel geangelt, habe viele Schniepelhechte gefangen. Und einige mittlere, allerdings keinen der auch nur annährend an 1m ran kämme.
> 
> War aber auch nicht an den Grossgewässern sondern an der kleinen Müritz, klar hat man dort immer die Chance auf einen grossen Hecht.
> 
> ...


 

Das bezweifel ich mal stark, aber du hast an der Seenplatte halt nicht so eine Medienvermarktung wie an den Bodden durch bestimmte Unternehmen, wenn man sieht was dort oben in Moment abgeht kann man sagen zum Glück|rolleyes


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Stralsund

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wir hatten mal ein Tier von über einen Meter Länge in der Fischtheke, ich musste diesen für 5Eur das Kilo an einen Gastronomen abgeben weil ihn keiner haben wollte.

Sowas tut mir als Angler dann echt leid, weil ich sowas absurd finde. Du kannst Dir auch nicht vorstellen wieviel Barschfilet ich schon entsorgt habe, weil es keiner kaufen wollte. Weil was der Bauer nicht kennt, f....t er nicht.

Meterhechte hin oder her, ich liebe MeckPomm, hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr mal hin.

So gehe jetzt mal angeln, habe momentan frei. Bisschen den Kopf durchlüften.

Gruss in die Runde.

Michael


----------



## warenandi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



NedRise schrieb:


> So gehe jetzt mal angeln, habe momentan frei. Bisschen den Kopf durchlüften.



Petri Heil und Dicke Fänge...:m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> An der Regnitz werden so viele Meterhechte gefangen, weil es dort kein überflüssiges Entnahmefenster gibt. :q
> 
> 
> Oh je, Meterhecht aus MeckPomm (dieser für Berufsfischer heilige Fisch, für das Gewässer lebensnotwendig und wegen dem ein Entnahmefenster unausweichlich ist) - gefangen und geschlachtet.
> ...


 

Habe noch nie einen GROßHECHTANGLER der es auf Meterfische abgesehen hat mit Schniepelködern am Gewässer gesehen, soviel mal dazu, die Leute die die großen Releasen wollen tun bereits im Vorfeld etwas, das dies auch gelingt, sprich nicht gezielt mit einem 100er Arnaud mit drei drillingen auf Hecht fischen.

Und ich hatte dich schon mal gefragt, da du dich hier ja wehement gegen das Entnahmefenster stellst, wie konnte es(ausgehend von deinem usernamen) dazu kommen das in stralsund soviele regeln für den hafen aufgestellt wurden bei deinem angagierten Einsatz?


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@warenandi

Danke!Bin jetzt raus....


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Habe noch nie einen GROßHECHTANGLER der es auf Meterfische abgesehen hat mit Schniepelködern am Gewässer gesehen,


Den "Großhechtangler" mit entsprechenden Ködern ausgerüstet, dürfte es dort überhaupt nicht mehr geben, weil es ein gezieltes catch&release bedeuten würde und dies ist auch in Meckpomm verboten.
Aber natürlich werden auch auf kleinere Köder Großhechte gefangen, die dann mit zugenageltem Maul, oder nach entsprechender OP, ihrem fragwürdigen Schicksal überlassen werden!
*Und an alle die meinen, wegen ihres Heimvorteils, würde es eine Angelegenheit für Ansässige sein, denen kann ich nur sagen, richtig, wenn sich diese Berufsfischer nicht als Vorreiter für andere Gewässerbewirtschaftungen hinstellen würden.*
Unverschämterweise, weil es ja noch abzuwarten gilt, ob diese Bewirtschaftungsform sich bewährt.
Stralsund hat schon recht damit, wenn er sagt: "Wehret den Anfängen!"
Das kann mich an meinem Gewässer in ein paar Jahren auch betreffen, wenn der Quatsch Schule macht.
Ich gehe nun seit fast 50 Jahren Angeln und habe noch keine, einmal eingeführte Angelbeschränkung fallen sehen, sondern einmal auf Papier, ist hierzulande gleichbedeutend: "für die Ewigkeit zementiert"!
Mir reicht es schon lange, mit den schon vorhandenen Einschränkungen umzugehen, oder diese zu umgehen!
Ich kann es daher überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass sich hier anscheinend ein großer Teil der Anglerschaft vor den Zug einiger Geschäftemacher spannen lässt und solche Einschränkungen noch bejubelt!

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Jürgen, lass´ es - der deutsche Angler will geführt werden 

R.S.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den "Großhechtangler" mit entsprechenden Ködern ausgerüstet, dürfte es dort überhaupt nicht mehr geben, weil es ein gezieltes catch&release bedeuten würde und dies ist auch in Meckpomm verboten.
> Aber natürlich werden auch auf kleinere Köder Großhechte gefangen, die dann mit zugenageltem Maul, oder nach entsprechender OP, ihrem fragwürdigen Schicksal überlassen werden!
> *Und an alle die meinen, wegen ihres Heimvorteils, würde es eine Angelegenheit für Ansässige sein, denen kann ich nur sagen, richtig, wenn sich diese Berufsfischer nicht als Vorreiter für andere Gewässerbewirtschaftungen hinstellen würden.*
> Unverschämterweise, weil es ja noch abzuwarten gilt, ob diese Bewirtschaftungsform sich bewährt.
> ...


 

Tja nur wurde noch keiner für C&R verurteilt, da das eigentliche C&R nicht illegal ist, sondern das was viele machen, nämlich Minuten mit dem Tier rumhampeln!
Selbst wenn ich einen 80er zum Verzehr fangen will kommt ein großer Köder an die Schnur, warum ganz einfach weil es dem Fisch gegenüber einfach nur fair ist, denn auch auf große Köder beißen kleinere exemplare, diese sind viel besser zu lösen, als wenn man gezielt egal auf welche Größe von hecht mit JAPANGESCHIRR loszieht wo auf 10cm 3 Drillinge hängen, die so klein sind das man sie kaum mit einer anständigen Zange lösen kann, mit der man auch in einem großen Hechtmaul überall hin kommt.

Und weißt du warum soviele jubeln, weil sie eben erkannt haben, dass ein 80 oder 90er auch ein klasse Speisefisch ist und man keinen meter braucht um was zu essen.


@taxidermist und Rheinspezi

Wenn eure Wohnorte im Profil aktuell sind frage ich mich wie ihr überhaupt in eurer Umgebung klar kommt beim angeln, denn nirgendwo gibt es mehr sinnlose Regeln zum und beim Angeln als im Westen der Republik, dass beginnt ja schon hier in Hannover wo nur Dünn*****in den Verordnungen steht und das bei Gewässern, die gehandhabt werden wie gesagt wie ein Forellenpuff, da solltet ihr lieber stolz sein, das es Bewirtschafter gibt die versuchen Gewässer attraktiv zu erhalten ohne ständigen Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen und dies auch noch an so großen Gewässern vollbringen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Jürgen, lass´ es - der deutsche Angler will geführt werden


Stimmt!
Die Schafe suchen sich ihren Schlachter selber!



> wurde noch keiner für C&R verurteilt, da das eigentliche C&R  nicht illegal ist, sondern das was viele machen, nämlich Minuten mit dem  Tier rumhampeln!


Ja, was glaubst du ....... denn, was mit den großen Hechten nach dem Fang passiert, da wird keiner ohne Fotosession released?
Du scheinst auch nicht zu verstehen, dass es mir gar nicht um Essen, oder nicht Essen geht, sondern ums Prinzip.
Und wenn du gerne auf kleinen Ypsilongräten rumkaust, ist es deine Sache, meine nicht!
Man will mir vorschreiben, ob ich Aneignungsberechtig bin, oder eben zum Zwangsreleaser werden muss und dies über ein, von allen respektiertes Mindestmaß  und Schonzeiten hinaus.
Die "Hechthege" wie sie jetzt praktiziert wird, soll die Alterspyramide in Richtung Großfisch verschieben und Fototrophäen generieren, für die vor allem Touriangler anreisen!
Ich würde das alles noch verstehen, wenn der Hecht in diesen Gewässern im Bestand bedroht wäre, aber davon kann ja nicht die Rede sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und weißt du warum soviele jubeln, weil sie eben erkannt haben, dass ein 80 oder 90er auch ein *klasse Speisefisc*h ist und man keinen meter braucht um was zu essen.



A ha und eben diesen klasse Speisefisch mit *91 cm *musst du nun zurücksetzen und gegebenfalls ohne leckeren Speisefisch nach Hause gehen.

Traurig, nicht? Aber schön, dass du nun selbst eingesehen, dass das Entnahmefenster ein Bärendienst für den Angler ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> A ha und eben diesen klasse Speisefisch mit *91 cm *musst du nun zurücksetzen und gegebenfalls ohne leckeren Speisefisch nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Traurig, nicht? Aber schön, dass du nun selbst eingesehen, dass das Entnahmefenster ein Bärendienst für den Angler ist.


 

Tja so ist das nun mal, ein 59er ist eben auch ein klasse Fisch hat aber eben nicht das Mindestmaß....
Und nun ist eben bei 90cm das obere Maß so what, darf er eben freudig weiterschwimmen, da er es geschafft hat die zeit zuvor immer fleißig den knüpplern auszuweichen...
Aber weißt du was noch besser ist, auch wenn ich den zurücksetze und ohne Fisch nach Hause gehe, verhungern tut man in der heutigen zeit trotzdem nicht, auch nicht mit 17 Kindern Zuhause!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
Entweder ist man für Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, welche ein Bewirtschafter festsetzen kann (dann logischerweise auch mit Fenster) - oder man ist dagegen..

Dann gelten eben die gesetzlichen allüberall ohne Ausnahme, egal obs für ein Gewässer sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

Und dann legt auch der Gesetzgeber alleine fest, obs Aknüppelgebote (wie in Bayern) für alle Gewässer ohne Ausnahme gibt oder nicht, welche Arten geschützt sind, ob gleich ganze Gewässer wegen geschützter vorkommender Arten gesperrt werden etc..

Da ists mir allemal lieber, wenn Bewirtschafter noch ein bisschen was mit zu entscheiden haben - aber kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will


----------



## kernell32 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Entweder man ist für mehr Vorschriften oder für weniger


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und nun ist eben bei 90cm das obere Maß so what, darf er eben *freudig  weiterschwimmen*, da er es geschafft hat die zeit zuvor immer fleißig den  knüpplern auszuweichen...


Die "Knüppler", die es wagen Fisch zu essen. Du schreibst doch selbst, dass 90er Hechte klasse Speisefische sind. Freudig weiterschwimmend mit irreparabelem Schaden, qualvoll verendend mit verpilztem Maul und am Ende am Grund verrottend.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber weißt du was noch besser ist, auch wenn ich den zurücksetze und  ohne Fisch nach Hause gehe, verhungern tut man in der heutigen zeit  trotzdem nicht, auch nicht mit 17 Kindern Zuhause!


Noch besser wäre, du bleibst daheim und beschäftigst mit deinen 17 |kopfkrat Kindern. Dann wäre die Gefahr des Todes eines Großhechtes durch dich nicht gegeben. Das wäre das Beste für den Hechtbestand, das du tun kannst.


----------



## warenandi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wünsche gutes gelingen, aber ohne mich! für mich nix mehr Müritz!



:m
Dann ist doch gut. Dich zwingt keiner also jammer doch nicht so rum jetzt hier. Du willst ja eh nicht mehr an die Müritz deswegen. Du bist anscheinend einer von einigen paar die einfach Angst vor Veränderungen haben. Ob sich dieses Modell durchsetzt oder nicht kann man doch jetzt eh noch nicht sagen und ob man es in den Gewässern bei dir vor Ort dann überhaupt so umsetzt steht auch in den Sternen. Also, ruhig Blut. Ändern kannst du daran eh nichts.

Und von wegen "Angler wollen geführt werden" oder "Schafe suchen sich Ihre Schlächter selber"....
Es gibt halt auch Leute die erkannt haben das es
1. notwendig ist aufgrund des immer mehr steigenden Angeldrucks
und
2. der Bewirtschafter ist, der die Regeln festlegt und nicht der Angler.


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ists mir allemal lieber, wenn Bewirtschafter noch ein bisschen was mit zu entscheiden haben - aber kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will



*Noch lieber wäre es mir, wenn der Angler noch ein bisschen was entscheiden kann!*
Ist das hier ein Anglerboard oder ein Berufsfischerboard?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Die "Knüppler", die es wagen Fisch zu essen. Du schreibst doch selbst, dass 90er Hechte klasse Speisefische sind. Freudig weiterschwimmend mit irreparabelem Schaden, qualvoll verendend mit verpilztem Maul und am Ende am Grund verrottend.
> 
> 
> Noch besser wäre, du bleibst daheim und beschäftigst mit deinen 17 |kopfkrat Kindern. Dann wäre die Gefahr des Todes eines Großhechtes durch dich nicht gegeben. Das wäre das Beste für den Hechtbestand, das du tun kannst.


 

Wie geht ihr mit den Fischen um das die mit verpilzten Mäulern rum schwimmen und irreparable Schäden haben?|bigeyes

Und zu der Sache mit Zuhause bleiben, klar kann ich das tun, ich bin aber Angler und kein Tierschützer, ansonsten könnte ich auch die Haken vom Köder ganz entfernen.
Ich gehe angeln weil es Spaß macht und ich vielleicht mal ein Filet in der Pfanne haben möchte, eben entsprechend den vorgegebenen Regeln!
Dabei tue ich alles was eben möglich ist, um schonend mit dem Fisch umzugehen, trotz Köder mit Haken dran!
Denn wie gesagt bin Angler kein Tierschützer!:g




Und da man eben sieht wie auch am stralsunder Hafen, dass ohne Regeln es nicht geht werden welche aufgestellt!


Finde die Regeln im Hafen auch sinnlos und blöd, rege ich mich deswegen auf, vorallem wenn ich gar nicht dort angel?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> *Noch lieber wäre es mir, wenn der Angler noch ein bisschen was entscheiden kann!*
> Ist das hier ein Anglerboard oder ein Berufsfischerboard?


Sind nicht die meisten Bewirtschafter Vereine?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> @taxidermist und Rheinspezi
> 
> Wenn eure Wohnorte im Profil aktuell sind frage ich mich wie ihr  überhaupt in eurer Umgebung klar kommt beim angeln, denn nirgendwo gibt  es mehr sinnlose Regeln zum und beim Angeln als im Westen der Republik,


Womit du absolut recht hast!
Genau diese vielseitigen Einschränkungen bringen mich dazu, es im Ansatz versuchen zu verhindern, dass es noch mehr (unnötige) davon geben wird!
Seltsamerweise befische ich einen See mit Tophechtbestand und ausgewogener Altersstruktur.
Bei uns kann jeder Gastangler seinen Küchenhecht auf die Tageskarte fangen und auch "Monster"(1,44m!) werden ab und zu gefangen, dass ganz ohne Entnahmefenster.
Persönlich fange ich dort fast jedes Jahr mindestens einen "Meter" und mein größter dort war 1,18m!
Wie kann das sein?
Ich brauche definitiv keine Mecklenburger Berufsfischer, die mir wegen ihrer Vorreiterrolle in Sachen Großhecht dazu verhelfen, dass wenn ich  einen Großen fange, diesen nicht mehr entnehmen darf!

Jürgen

P.S.: inzwischen gehe ich zunehmend mehr auf Waller, schmecken ohnehin deutlich besser!


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind nicht die meisten Bewirtschafter Vereine?



Nein.
Hier geht es voerst ja noch um MV und die Müritz.

Von den 738 km² Seefläche in MV bewirtschaften alleine die Berufsfischer der Müritz 300 km² - also schon fast die Hälfte.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Thomas, du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen den Bewirtschaftungen eines Vereins und eines Berufsfischers?
Weil eben Berufsfischer gewinnorientiert arbeiten, ist deren Handlungsweise, wie im Fall der Mecklenburger, sogar verständlich!
Ich würde kotzen, wenn mein Verein sich auch so ausrichtet.

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Thomas, du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen den Bewirtschaftungen eines Vereins und eines Berufsfischers?
> Weil eben Berufsfischer gewinnorientiert arbeiten, ist deren Handlungsweise, wie im Fall der Mecklenburger, sogar verständlich!
> Ich würde kotzen, wenn mein Verein sich auch so ausrichtet.
> 
> Jürgen


 

Und ein Verein macht seine Gewässer auch attraktiv, mit leeren Gewässern keine Mitglieder, kein geld kein Verein mehr...


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach:
> Entweder ist man für Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, welche ein Bewirtschafter festsetzen kann (dann logischerweise auch mit Fenster) - oder man ist dagegen..
> 
> ...




Hi, so einfach sehe ich das nicht. Ich persönlich bin dafür, dass der Bewirtschafter möglichst viel Spielraum hat was die Gestaltung der Regeln an seinem Gewässer angeht. Dieser ist für mich nahezu immer näher dran am Geschehen als irgend eine Behörde jemals sein kann. 
Trotzdem missfällt es mir, wenn derartige Regeln mit einem derart bitteren Beigeschmack kommen und ich den Eindruck habe, dass der Bewirtschafter unter dem Deckmantel der Nachhaltigkeit wirtschaftliche Interessen zu vermarkten versucht ohne dabei seiner Verantwortung gegenüber dem Gewässer und der Allgemeinheit gerecht zu werden.
Ob Bzw. inwieweit das alles hier zutreffend ist, kann ich leider nicht abschließend beurteilen. Aber meine Skepsis konnte bisher auch nicht ausgeräumt werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, so einfach sehe ich das nicht. Ich persönlich bin dafür, dass der Bewirtschafter möglichst viel Spielraum hat was die Gestaltung der Regeln an seinem Gewässer angeht. Dieser ist für mich nahezu immer näher dran am Geschehen als irgend eine Behörde jemals sein kann.
> Trotzdem missfällt es mir, wenn derartige Regeln mit einem derart bitteren Beigeschmack kommen und ich den Eindruck habe, dass der Bewirtschafter unter dem Deckmantel der Nachhaltigkeit wirtschaftliche Interessen zu vermarkten versucht ohne dabei seiner Verantwortung gegenüber dem Gewässer und der Allgemeinheit gerecht zu werden.
> Ob Bzw. inwieweit das alles hier zutreffend ist, kann ich leider nicht abschließend beurteilen. Aber meine Skepsis konnte bisher auch nicht ausgeräumt werden.
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Dann fahre im April dort und hin, versuche noch ein Leihboot zu bekommen und angel dort, dann weißt du warum gegengesteuert wird#6


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

http://www.classycatchers.de/news/l...-niedersachsen-ev-befurwortet-entnahmefenster

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Positionspapier-zum-Entnahmefenster



Vor einiger Zeit wurde hier informiert das der LV NDS diese Entnahmefenster ebenfalls begrüßt.

Da gab es komischerweise nicht solche ""Streitigkeiten"" wie hier in diesem trööt. 

#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.classycatchers.de/news/l...-niedersachsen-ev-befurwortet-entnahmefenster
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Positionspapier-zum-Entnahmefenster
> 
> ...


 

Ist ja auch der LAV und nicht die bösen Müritzfischer die sich nur die Taschen voll hauen wollen...

IRONIE OFF


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, danke für die Einladung, ein Stück weit Interesse ist sogar vorhanden. Allerdings bin ich auch skeptisch ob ich das allein aufgrund meiner subjektiven Eindrücke überhaupt jemals beurteilen könnte, selbst wenn ich umziehe und den See zukünftig zu meinem Hausgewässer mache.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, bei dem Ausspruch des LV ist für mich der letzte Halbsatz hinter dem Komma äußerst wichtig:
"... indem er sich klar für die Einführung der *Entnahmefenster-Regelung* (auch „Zwischenschonmaß“ oder „Küchenfenster“ genannt) ausspricht, sofern sie aus Hegegründen sinnvoll ist."

Von daher in dem Fall auch keine nennenswerte Kritik von mir.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Dann fahre im April dort und hin, versuche noch ein Leihboot zu bekommen und angel dort, dann weißt du warum gegengesteuert wird#6


Ich verstehe es immer weniger, wenn solche Kirmesverhältnise bei euch vorherschen, dann müssten die Kassen(der Bewirtschafter) doch voll sein?
Wobei die Kartenausgeber praktischerweise noch den Bootsverleih und die Unterbringung der Gäste in der Hand haben, so meine Infos?
Es scheint also, dass die Gewässer dort ausreichend attraktiv für zahlende Gäste sind, aber man kann den Hals wohl nicht voll genug kriegen!
Egal, wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb, schlimm ist, dass sie andere animieren wollen, dieses Geschäftsmodell zu übernehmen!

Ich zitiere hier noch mal:



> Die Müritzfischer wollen mit dieser Aktion auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.


geschixxen drauf!!!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es immer weniger, wenn solche Kirmesverhältnise bei euch vorherschen, dann müssten die Kassen(der Bewirtschafter) doch voll sein?
> Wobei die Kartenausgeber praktischerweise noch den Bootsverleih und die Unterbringung in der Hand haben, so meine Infos?
> Es scheint also, dass die Gewässer dort ausreichend attraktiv für zahlende Gäste sind, aber man kann den Hals wohl nicht voll genug kriegen!
> Egal, wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb, schlimm ist, dass sie andere animieren wollen, dieses Geschäftsmodell zu übernehmen!
> ...


 

Jürgen die Gewässer sind gut, aber gerade am Kölpinsee macht sich der Angeldruck bemerkbar und da steuert man gegen.
Ja Leihboote und Wohnungen als von den Müritzfischern, klar sind es gute Einnahmen für die Karten und so das will ich nicht abstreiten, aber 30000ha wollen auch bezahlt werden, dazu das Personal usw.
Außerdem wird gerade von den 30000ha nicht alles fischereilich genutzt, viele Gewässer sind nur für Angler, bedeutet bei einer Jahreskarte 111Euro im Jahr für die 30000ha Wasserfläche. Davon sollen auch die Gewässer bezahlt werden die eben nur Anglern offen stehen und nicht mit Netzen befischt werden.
Also ich habe egal wo an der Küste oder im Binnenland noch keinen Fischer gesehen, der sich mit seinem Reichtum den A**** abwischt...


----------



## warenandi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jürgen die Gewässer sind gut, aber gerade am Kölpinsee macht sich der Angeldruck bemerkbar und da steuert man gegen.
> Ja Leihboote und Wohnungen als von den Müritzfischern, klar sind es gute Einnahmen für die Karten und so das will ich nicht abstreiten, aber 30000ha wollen auch bezahlt werden, dazu das Personal usw.
> Außerdem wird gerade von den 30000ha nicht alles fischereilich genutzt, viele Gewässer sind nur für Angler, bedeutet bei einer Jahreskarte 111Euro im Jahr für die 30000ha Wasserfläche. Davon sollen auch die Gewässer bezahlt werden die eben nur Anglern offen stehen und nicht mit Netzen befischt werden.
> Also ich habe egal wo an der Küste oder im Binnenland noch keinen Fischer gesehen, der sich mit seinem Reichtum den A**** abwischt...



#6#6#6


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jürgen die Gewässer sind gut, aber gerade am Kölpinsee macht sich der Angeldruck bemerkbar und da steuert man gegen.


Genau aus dem Grund will man noch mehr Angler anlocken, weil der Angeldruck zu groß ist. Na das ist ja clever! Immerhin soll das Gewässer ja nun durch noch besseren Hechtbestand und C&R noch attraktiver gemacht werden - also der Angeldruck weiter erhöht werden!
*Warum ist denn der Angeldruck überhaupt bisher so groß? Weil es ein 1A Hechtgewässer ohne dieses unsinnige Entnahmefenster ist!*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir als Müritzfischer haben diese Maßnahme lange überlegt und halten sie für sinnvoll.
> ....
> ...





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also ich habe egal wo an der Küste oder im Binnenland noch keinen  Fischer gesehen, der sich mit seinem Reichtum den A****  abwischt...


Wenn ich mir das Haus, Grundstück und die zahlreichen Autos von unserem Fischer hier angucke - da muss ich total widersprechen.


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, gibt es irgendwo belastbare Aussagen, wie eine natürliche Altersstruktur von Hechten / und oder anderen Fischen aussieht? 
Kennt da jemand was?

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Viele kleine, weniger mittlere, noch weniger große, ganz wenig ganz große!


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.
 Da beschießt ein Bewirtschafter nun mit einem Fenstermaß arbeiten zu wollen, ER wird sicher Gründe haben.

 Möglich das ER sich so erhofft, Besatz zu sparen.
 Möglich das ER der Meinung sei die Großhechte würden fehlen, weil er meint das sie überfischt seien.
 Möglich auch, das ER sich, Einkommensvorteile verspricht.
 Das steht Ihm als Bewirtschafter/Eigentümer wohl zu.

 Da ist auch nichts falsch daran, es ist lediglich fachlich umstritten ob es zu Verbesserungen führt.

 Der Bewirtschafter mag so die Grundlagen fördern etwas verbotenes zu tun, Täter aber sind dann die Angler selbst.
 Die Gegenseite unterstellt schnell, das so etwas verboten sei.
 Quatsch, es ist Anglern verboten nur so zum Spaß C&R zu betreiben.
 Das aber auch nur, weil in Deutschland diese schräge Auslegung zum "Sinn des Angelns" besteht.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Viele kleine, weniger mittlere, noch weniger große, ganz wenig ganz große!



 Die Frage war ob Jemand etwas belastbares kennt, nicht was die Allgemeinheit vermutet.

 In einem Urwald ist es anders, viele große Bäume, fast kein Mittelfeld und ganz Kleine.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund will man noch mehr Angler anlocken, weil der Angeldruck zu groß ist. Na das ist ja clever! Immerhin soll das Gewässer ja nun durch noch besseren Hechtbestand und C&R noch attraktiver gemacht werden - also der Angeldruck weiter erhöht werden!
> *Warum ist denn der Angeldruck überhaupt bisher so groß? Weil es ein 1A Hechtgewässer ohne dieses unsinnige Entnahmefenster ist!*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man will nicht noch mehr anlocken,wie kommst du darauf,nur weil ein Bewirtschafter sein Gewässer attraktiv erhalten will? Sondern den weiteren Ansturm standhalten, es werden immer mehr Angler, immer mehr spezialisieren sich und nehme weite Wege auf sich um woanders besser angeln/fangen zu können als vor der Haustür und deshalb die Maßnahmen. Da muss nix angelockt werden, die angler merken selbst das es eine schöne gegend mit guten Fischen ist.
Und top ist das Gewässer für viele ohne Frage, denn es gibt genug Angler die sich auch uber den 20ten Untermaßigen am Tag freuen#q


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, aus welchem Buch das war, ich vermute aus Zeiskes Fisch- und Gewässerkunde...


----------



## Stralsund (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Man will nicht noch mehr anlocken,*wie kommst du darauf*,nur weil ein Bewirtschafter sein Gewässer attraktiv erhalten will?



Weil es ein Müritzfischer hier geschrieben hat? Hab es sogar rot markiert. Den Widerspruch zwischen "Attraktivität eines Gewässers" und der "Lockwirkung des Gewässers" kennst wahrscheinlich auch nur du.
Sorry, ist mir jetzt echt zu ****, mit dir zu diskutieren. #c

Bin erstmal angeln ohne Entnahmefenster! 

Wünsche euch was! #h


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, habe mal dem Herrn Kühlmann vom RV etwas Mühe bereitet und eine Mail geschickt, in der Hoffnung, dass er meiner dunklen Erinnerung etwas auf die Sprünge helfen kann.

"
Sehr geehrter Herr Kühlmann,


 wie Sie sicherlich mitbekommen haben, wird in der letzten Zeit das Thema "Entnahmefenster als mögliche Hegemaßnahme" im Kreise der Anglerschaft, teils wild diskutiert.


 Ich meine mich an eine Publikation erinnnern zu können, indem der Zustand des Hechtbestandes des Möhnesees, vor/ zum Zeitpunk der  Aufnahme  Ihrer Tätigkeit als Fischwirtschaftsmeister des RV beschrieben wurde. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde erleutert, dass aufgrund der durch die Anglerschaft vorherschenden selektiven Entnahme gepaart mit einer verminderten "Fangbarkeit" der größeren Hechte, sich im Möhnesee ein Zustand eingestellt hatte, bei dem unnatürlich viele große Hechte im Gewässer vorkamen, was letzten Endes zu einer verminderten Ertragsfähigkeit geführt haben soll.
 Leider konnte ich die besagte Publikation nicht  mehr auffinden. Ist Ihnen eine solche bekannt, Bzw. ist es zutreffend, dass es den von mir beschriebenen Zustand im Möhnesee gegeben hat?


 Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen,


 mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe mal dem Herrn Kühlmann vom RV etwas Mühe bereitet und eine Mail geschickt, in der Hoffnung, dass er meiner dunklen Erinnerung etwas auf die Sprünge helfen kann.
> 
> "
> Sehr geehrter Herr Kühlmann,
> ...


 

Gibt es einen anderen See wo derart nachgeholfen wird beim Hechtbestand im Möhnesee?!|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, ich verstehe die Fragestellung leider nicht? 
Meinst Du:
"Gibt es einen anderen See wo derart nachgeholfen wird beim Hechtbestand wie im Möhnesee?!|rolleyes"

Wenn ja, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, der jetzige Zeitpunkt ist für mich aber nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung für die Diskussion, zumindest solange der von mir beschriebene Zustand unbestätigt ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seebastian1979 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Grundsätzlich teile ich, @Taxidermist, die Problematik vieler Regelungen.
Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich auf die Rückseite der Angelkarte einfach schreiben könnte: "Verhalten Sie sich bitte einfach wie ein vernünftiger Mensch und haben Sie viel Spaß beim Angeln!" anstelle der ganzen detaillierten Regelungen.
Geht leider nicht, weil es genug Angler gibt, die jede Lücke nutzen müssen, um aus dem Hobby ein Geschäft zu machen. Und das kann ich nicht zulassen!

Wir versuchen aber trotz allem, die Regelungswut manch anderer Gegenden nicht mitzumachen. Man darf bei uns Echolote verwenden, Boote (bis auf wenige nicht von uns eingeschränkte Ausnahmen) auch, Nachtangeln ist erlaubt, drei Ruten je Angler sind erlaubt, Schlepp- und Driftangeln ist erlaubt, Hechte haben keine Schonzeit, Anfüttern ist ohne Einschränkungen gestattet, Montagen mit dem Boot ablegen ist erlaubt, es gibt keinen Entnahmezwang und einige weitere mehr.

Das Entnahmefenster soll die Gesamtmenge der entnahmefähigen Hechte erhöhen (siehe dazu die von Thomas angebrachten Zitate von Herrn Arlinghaus). Es handelt sich um einen Test, der bei Erfolg auf *unsere* Gewässer ausgedehnt wird! Mit Vorbildwirkung meine ich nicht explizit unsere Maßnahme, sondern einfach an die *jeweiligen Verhältnisse* angepasste Maßnahmen zur Optimierung vom Fangerfolg für Angler. Wenn es nicht nötig ist, dann ist doch alles (am jeweiligen Gewässer) in Ordnung!

Und ja, ich möchte auch einen gewissen Umdenkprozess bei Anglern anregen!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Mit Vorbildwirkung meine ich nicht explizit unsere Maßnahme, sondern einfach an die *jeweiligen Verhältnisse*  angepasste Maßnahmen zur Optimierung vom Fangerfolg für Angler. Wenn es  nicht nötig ist, dann ist doch alles (am jeweiligen Gewässer) in  Ordnung!


Dann bedanke ich mich für diese Richtigstellung und hoffe das es meine Vereinsmeier genau so differenziert betrachten!

Jürgen


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe mal dem Herrn Kühlmann vom RV etwas Mühe bereitet und eine Mail geschickt, in der Hoffnung, dass er meiner dunklen Erinnerung etwas auf die Sprünge helfen kann.
> 
> "
> Sehr geehrter Herr Kühlmann,
> ...



Top..#6

Hoffe da kommt eine Antwort.

Danke dass Du dir die Mühe machst.

By the way, von der Binnenfischerei kann in Deutschland doch kein Mensch mehr leben.Gönnt doch den Müritzfischern ihre Angeltouris. 

Hier in NRW hat der Hecht ein Schonmass von 45cm, ist das sinnvoll?Der besteht doch zu Hälfte aus Kopf und Schwanz.

@Rheinspezie, ich finde es nicht ok, wenn Du schreibst "Deutsche Angler wollen geführt werden", eben nicht.

Du kannst in MeckPomm viel "freier" angeln als hier bei uns.Das Entnahmefenster soll doch nur auf den einen See angewendet werden. Ansonsten kann man dort überall auch metrige hechte entnehmen. 

Zu behaupten die Müritzfischer wären nur geldgeil, und würden sich null um die Nachhaltigkeit kümmern, ist eine bösartige Unterstellung.

@Taxidermist

Dir gehts ums Prinzip, also das Du keine weiteren Beschränkungen möchtest.Und das man sich als Vorreiter in Sachen Gewässerbewirtschaftung darstellt.Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.Die Konsequenz die Du daraus ziehst ist die Müritz nicht mehr besuchen zu wollen, es reicht aber nur den Kölpinsee zu meiden...fände ich Schade für dich wenn Du dir diese Gegend entgehen lassen würdest.Die Landschaft ist ein Traum..:k

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich teile ich,
> 
> Wir versuchen aber trotz allem, die Regelungswut manch anderer Gegenden nicht mitzumachen. Man darf bei uns Echolote verwenden, Boote (bis auf wenige nicht von uns eingeschränkte Ausnahmen) auch, Nachtangeln ist erlaubt, drei Ruten je Angler sind erlaubt, Schlepp- und Driftangeln ist erlaubt, Hechte haben keine Schonzeit, Anfüttern ist ohne Einschränkungen gestattet, Montagen mit dem Boot ablegen ist erlaubt, es gibt keinen Entnahmezwang und einige weitere mehr.
> 
> Und ja, ich möchte auch einen gewissen Umdenkprozess bei Anglern anregen!




Davon kann ich am Vereinssee nur träumen...von wegen geführt werden.


----------



## feko (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.
> Da beschießt ein Bewirtschafter nun mit einem Fenstermaß arbeiten zu wollen, ER wird sicher Gründe haben.
> 
> Möglich das ER sich so erhofft, Besatz zu sparen.
> ...



Richtig,würde das Mindesdtmaß 20 cm raufgesetzt werden wäre das gejammer auch groß


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> "Verhalten Sie sich bitte einfach wie ein vernünftiger Mensch und haben Sie viel Spaß beim Angeln!"


genau meine Gedanken...
ein bisschen mehr Vernuft und gesunder Menschenverstand (nicht nur am Wasser) und wir könnten uns die ganze Sch***e sparen...
aber dann kommt einer, der kanns besser, fängt größere Fische, vielleicht sogar einen mehr und schon muss man eine Regel vorschieben...

ein vernünftiger Angler sollte weder Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße noch Küchenfenster oder  sonstige Ge- und Verbote brauchen...
und wer das Gegenteil behauptet, ist vielleicht alles mögliche, aber nicht vernünftig...


----------



## Seebastian1979 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Es geht nicht um den Neid auf bessere Fangergebnisse, uns ist der Erfolg der Angler wichtig. Aber: Zander von Laichnestern fangen, geangelte Fische verkaufen und anderes mehr lässt sich ohne Regeln leider nicht verhindern.
Leider gibt es eben nicht nur vernünftige Angler. Aber ich bin optimistisch, es werden nach meinem Empfinden mehr!


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Sag ich doch, alles Dinge, die man mit ein bissel gesunden Menschenverstand unterlässt...
Aber der hört bekanntermaßen da auf, wo der Neid einsetzt...


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

wenn ich "gesunder menschenverstand" höre krieg ich immer gänsehaut, "krank" wie ich bin.


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, 

ich habe inzwischen Antwort von Herrn Kühlmann - Dank an dieser Stelle.

Die von mir beschriebene Pulbikation ist ihm leider nicht bekannt. Er nennt aber einen Bericht des DHCs, den ich zwar gestern auch schon ergoogelt habe, aber von hier aus leider nicht aufrufen/einsehen kann, ob der was verwertbares her gibt weiß ich also nicht, packe den Link aber trotzdem mal hier rein und schaue mir das Ding bei geeigneter I-Net Verbindung auch selber mal an.
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-clu...herei-aus-anderer-sicht&catid=2:angelberichte

Auf meine Frage, ob es die beschriebene Situation am Möhnesee gegeben hat geht er leider nur indirekt ein, er sagt, dass Anfangs einige Jahre gezielt große Hechte entnommen wurden und der Nachwuchs gefördert wurde und das der Zustand heute ein ganz anderer ist und ein super Hechtbestand und Altersstruktur vorliegt. Den Verweis auf eine Googlesuche klammer ich mal aus, da natürlich vorher schon umfassend von mir ausgeführt.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, 

hab mal den verlinkten Artikel quergelesen, ist nicht das, was ich in Erinnerung habe, wenn auch inhaltlich inetwa die gleiche Aussage.
Bisher noch nie gelesen, habe ich die Aussage zum Aufbau der Alterspyramide, wenn auch hier leider kein belastbare Quelle aufgeführt wird.

Edit: Möchte gerne Eure Kommentare zum Artikel lesen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Stralsund (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Neid auf bessere Fangergebnisse, uns ist der Erfolg der Angler wichtig. Aber: Zander von Laichnestern fangen, geangelte Fische verkaufen und anderes mehr lässt sich ohne Regeln leider nicht verhindern.
> Leider gibt es eben nicht nur vernünftige Angler. Aber ich bin optimistisch, es werden nach meinem Empfinden mehr!


Und das Entnahmefenster für Hechte verhindert das Fangen von Zandern auf Laichnestern und Verkaufen von Fischen. Interessant! |kopfkrat



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Das Entnahmefenster soll die *Gesamtmenge der entnahmefähigen Hechte  erhöhen* (siehe dazu die von Thomas angebrachten Zitate von Herrn  Arlinghaus). Es handelt sich um einen Test, der bei Erfolg auf unsere Gewässer ausgedehnt wird! Mit Vorbildwirkung meine ich nicht explizit unsere Maßnahme, sondern einfach an die jeweiligen Verhältnisse angepasste Maßnahmen zur *Optimierung vom Fangerfolg für Angler*.


Ach jetzt verstehe ich! Dadurch, dass die Angler noch mehr Fisch entnehmen und verkaufen können, sinkt die Rentabilität für die Verkaufsangler bis sich der Verkauf nicht mehr lohnt. Clever! |pfisch:

Aber zur Beruhigung: Die Gesamtmenge der entnahmefähigen Hechte wird überhaupt nicht erhöht durch die vermeintlich so wertvollen Meterhechte. Das hat nämlich eine Studie von Arlinghaus bewiesen:



			
				Arlinghaus "Junge Hechte haben sich zum Fressen gern" schrieb:
			
		

> Auch  unabhängig vom Kannibalismus könne schon allein der Wettbewerb um   Futterfische und geeignete Verstecke zur Selbstregulation der Räuber   beitragen *.
> *


Quelle zum Nachlesen:*
http://www.nwzonline.de/wissenschaft/junge-hechte-haben-sich-zum-fressen-gern_a_19,0,1398376977.html
*
Es ist also egal, wie viele Junghechte (ob durch Besatz oder  durch zusätzliche Brut der ab nun zurückgesetzten, nicht qualvoll verendeten 90+ Hechte) im  Gewässer sind, da die Zahl am Ende durch Kannibalismus, Wettbewerb um  Futterfische und Anzahl geeigneter Verstecke selbst reguliert wird!*

Fazit:
*Wenn ein exemplarisches Gewässer der Müritz Platz, Nahrung für 100000 Junghechte bietet - dann ist es egal:
Ob die Lage so bleibt wie die letzten Jahrzehnte.
Ob durch zurückgesetzte Großhechte mehr Brut in das Gewässer kommt.
Ob mit 1 000 000 Junghechten besetzt wird.

Letztendlich wird die ganze Sache wieder beim Ausgangsniveau 100 000 Junghechten landen.

Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:

Wenn ein Gewässer der Müritz im Hechtbestand (zu wenig Brut, was bei diesen Gewässern durch den Angler nicht zu schaffen ist) durch die bösen 90+ Kochtopfangler bedroht wäre, dann sollte es wohl gerade für die Müritzfischer ein Leichtes sein, das Gewässer mit Junghechten zu besetzen.

*Und dass nun die Anzahl der Hechte von 60 - 90cm erhöht wird, in dem man eben nur diese entnehmen darf und in dem man ausgerechnet die größten (zu Kannibalismus neigenden!) Nahrungskonkurrenten zurücksetzt, ist ja nun vollkommen hanebüchen.*

Das Entnahmefenster mag in einem Gewässer mit kaum vorhandenen Hechtbestand anfangs sinnvoll sein, wo ein massiver Anstieg der Hechtpopulation stattfinden soll, aber doch nicht an den hechtreichen Müritzgewässern!

Ich könnte mir da eher ein angedachtes Großhecht-Paradies für C&R-Angler mit Bootsverleih, Übernachtungen etc. vorstellen oder Berufsfischer wollen die Großhechte selbst verwerten.
Dass die entnommenen Großhechte zur Aufrechthaltung der Population unbedingt nötig sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zu mal die Angler bisher nun ja auch nicht 90+ Hecht zu Filet verarbeitet haben und es in Zukunft nicht machen werden!

Und wenn die Konkurrenz zwischen braven Berufsfischern und gierigen Anglern angeblich so groß ist, dann muss halt der Verkauf von Angelkarten reguliert werden! Immer mehr Angler anlocken und dann meckern, dass mehr gefangen wird - funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal die Frage stellen, warum denn überhaupt so ein Zwischenmaß eingeführt werden muss.
> 
> Das ist ja der Punkt, es "muß" nämlich überhaupt nicht...
> 
> ...




Richtig, aber wenn es da ein einschlägiges Problem gebe, könnte man, wie bereits erwähnt, die Anzahl der ausgegebenen Karten beschränken, die Fangmenge eingrenzen, eine Schonzeit einführen usw. usw. Allein die Tatsache, daß es dort nicht einmal eine Hechtschonzeit gibt, legt doch nahe, daß wir es mit einem intakten Bestand zu tun haben und es absolut keine Probleme mit einem wie auch immer gearteten Prädationsdruck gibt. Zumal die Fischer, wie zu vernehmen war, dem Hecht überhaupt nicht gezielt nachstellen.



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich sach mal zu dem Thema es kommt halt darauf an wie hoch der Angeldruck an dem Gewässer ist. Auf Grosse Hechte kann man ein Gewässer schon lehrfischen.
> 
> Das mag in sehr überschaubaren, fränkischen Tümpeln der Fall sein, und selbst da wäre ich skeptisch, aber nicht bei tausenden von Hektar bestem Hechtbiotop, indem der Entnahmedruck durch die Berufsfischerei auch noch komplett zu vernachlässigen ist.
> 
> ...



Das nennt man wohl im konkreten Fall ein Paradoxon!|bigeyes




Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Jeder der zur Hochzeit, also Rush Hour, nicht Heirat, jemals auf dem Kölpinsee war und den Angeldruck miterlebt hat, wird verstehen das das Entnahmefenster eine sehr sinnvolle Lösung für DIESES Gewässer ist!!!
> 
> Und jeder, der dazu eine differenziertere Meinung hat und dies trotz einschlägiger Erfahrungen nicht versteht, hat sein Mitspracherecht hier deiner Meinung nach verwirkt, oder wie darf man das verstehen?
> 
> Alle anderen mögen bitte schweigen.



Es würde dem geneigten Angelanfänger, welcher noch über keine zwanzig Monde Angel-und Gewässererfahrung verfügt, hier wohl anstehen, sich mit Schweigeempfehlungen etwas zurückzuhalten.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht.
> Da beschießt ein Bewirtschafter nun mit einem Fenstermaß arbeiten zu wollen, ER wird sicher Gründe haben.
> Möglich das ER sich so erhofft, Besatz zu sparen.
> Möglich das ER der Meinung sei die Großhechte würden fehlen, weil er meint das sie überfischt seien.
> ...



Hier wird es jetzt interessant, und zwar bei der Frage, inwieweit der Pächter des reinen Fischereirechts seinen Handlungsspielraum im Sinne seiner eigenen, rein monetären Interessen willkürlich erweitern darf. 
Die Müritzfischer-GmbH ist nämlich mitnichten der Eigentümer der von ihr bewirtschafteten Wasserfläche, die mittlerweile knapp die Hälfte der mecklenburgischen Binnenwasserfläche ausmacht und zum größten Teil Landeseigentum ist und damit gewissermaßen Gemeingut bzw. Volkseigentum-die exakte Definition sei mal dahingestellt.

Die Frage ist doch, inwieweit derartige Bewirtschaftungskonzepte unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten rein rechtlich noch gedeckelt sind!
Allein wenn man bedenkt, daß die Müritzfischer mehrere Seen, die sich teilweise sogar in Naturschutzgebieten befinden, als reine Bespaßungsgewässer für Karpfenangler "bewirtschaften", sprich, hier ein nicht selbsterhaltender Bestand an Neozoen, der dem ursprünglichen Zustand des Ökosystems durchaus abträglich ist, durch eine Fensterregelung künstlich hochgehalten wird und man sich die entsprechenden Lizenzen mit teilweise dreistelligen Wochenbeträgen vergüten läßt....


Bei der ganzen Nummer geht es zukunftsweisend schlußendlich einzig und allein darum, dem rein erlebnisorientierten "Angelfischer" ein Maximum an Trophäenfängen zu ermöglichen.

Um mich selbst zu zitieren:

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist die Intention dahinter aus ökonomischen  Gründen nachvollziehbar, zumal die Attraktivität der Gewässer für den  rein erlebnisorientierten Hobbyangler eine Aufwertung erfahren könnte!

Fakt ist aber auch, daß wir es hier lediglich mit einer weiteren  Regulierung zu tun haben, deren ökologische Sinnhaftigkeit  schlußendlich in den Sternen steht, zumal diese Maßnahme hier auch noch  als zukunftsweisendes und nachzuahmendes Dogma mit Vorbildcharakter  verkauft werden soll.


Bemerkenswert finde ich, daß ein Teil der Leute angesichts einer weiteren Einschränkung fast junge Ferkel bekommt und so getan wird, als sei dies eine revolutionäre Maßnahme hin zu mehr eigenverantwortlicher, anglerischer Selbstbestimmung, welche die Müritzfischer hier ausgebrütet haben.

Ich bin da äußerst skeptisch, es brauchen nur die falschen Leute in Regierungsverantwortung kommen bzw. das Bewirtschaftungskonzept der GmbH gerät mal in den Fokus der einschlägig agierenden Tier/Naturschutzverbände und die installierten Lobbyvertreter werden plötzlich ideologisch auf Eis gelegt, im Worst-Case-Szenario fliegt denen die Sache mitsamt ihren Pachtverträgen um die Ohren!


----------



## Seebastian1979 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Nochmal: es geht uns darum, den Bestand zu verbessern und damit die Angelmöglichkeiten für *alle* Angler. Das Ganze soll auch keine kurzfristige Maximalrendite bringen, es soll langfristig wirken. 
Hinsichtlich der rechtlichen Bedenken: Gerade unsere, aus dem Pachtvertrag abgeleitete, Pflicht zur Hege der Bestände wird mit dem Entnahmefenster voll erfüllt. Denn gerade darum geht es ja, durch das Fenster soll (auch hier nochmal: es handelt sich um einen Test, der auf wissenschaftlichen Studien beruht) der Bestand in einen Zustand gebracht werden, der dichter am unbeeinflussten Naturzustand liegt, als durch ein Mindestmaß möglich.
Daher sehe ich gerade angesichts der aktuellen Probleme das Fenster als einen Baustein an, um das Angeln langfristig zu erhalten. 
Auch hier nochmal: das Fenster erscheint uns, für viele unserer Gewässer geeignet. An anderen Gewässern (mit schlechterer Reproduktion oder anderen Problemen) kann und muss es entsprechend andere Maßnahmen geben.


----------



## Stralsund (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Das Ganze soll auch keine kurzfristige Maximalrendite bringen, es soll langfristig wirken


Das glaube ich euch! Es soll keine kurzfristige Maximalrendite bringen, sondern es soll die langfristige Maximalrendite bringen!



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der rechtlichen Bedenken: Gerade unsere, aus dem Pachtvertrag abgeleitete, Pflicht zur Hege der Bestände wird mit dem Entnahmefenster voll erfüllt. Denn gerade darum geht es ja, durch das Fenster soll (*auch hier nochmal: es handelt sich um einen Test, der auf wissenschaftlichen Studien beruht*) der Bestand in einen Zustand gebracht werden, der dichter am unbeeinflussten Naturzustand liegt, als durch ein Mindestmaß möglich.
> Daher sehe ich gerade angesichts der aktuellen Probleme das Fenster als einen Baustein an, um das Angeln langfristig zu erhalten.
> Auch hier nochmal: das Fenster erscheint uns, für viele unserer Gewässer geeignet. An anderen Gewässern (mit schlechterer Reproduktion oder anderen Problemen) kann und muss es entsprechend andere Maßnahmen geben.



*Wo kann man diese Studie (am besten auf Deutsch) nachlesen und nachvollziehen?

Welche Gewässer wurden für diese Studie beobachtet? 

Lassen sich diese überhaupt ansatzweise in puncto Berufsfischerei und Beangelung mit den Gewässern der Müritz vergleichen?

*Ich habe bisher leider nur das gefunden:
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/arlinghausetal_biolcons_2010.pdf

Eine Simulation einer Hechtpopulation mit vielen vagen Parametern. Soll das ein Argument für das Entnahmefenster an der Müritz sein? Mit Verlaub - dann hättet ihr auch eine Münze (Entnahmefenster positiv für Müritz JA/ Nein) werfen können.

Diese Simulation soll für den bayrischen Gebirgssee, den großen Strom wie Rhein, den kleinen fränkischen Tümpel, die riesigen Seen der Mecklenburger Seenplatte, die Boddengewässer ... die gleichen verlässliche Aussagen machen? |jump:

*Nicht euer Ernst! **Gewässer wie beispielsweise die Seen der Müritz sind dermaßen komplexe Biotope, dass es schon eine Beleidigung ist, diese mit ein paar aus dem Hut gezogenen Parametern samt Simulation von einem fiktiven Gewässer, das keinen Bezug zur Müritz hat, bezüglich eines Entnahmefensters bewerten zu wollen.*

Jedes meterologische Extrem (strenger Winter, Tropensommer), jeder Kormoraneinfall, jeder Tag, wo nachfragebedingt mal viel bzw. gefischt und entnommen wird, jede verregnete Woche/ sommerliche Woche, wo kein bzw. extremer Angeldruck herrscht, jedes Hoch/ Niedrigwasser während der Laichzeit, jede Krankheit usw. macht diese Hechtpopulationssimulation komplett unbrauchbar.
Zumal diese Simulation nicht einmal müritzspezifisch ist.

Eine Studie
- wo zwei identische Müritzgewässer komplett befischt werden und jeweils der komplette Bestand aufgenommen wird
- in einem der Gewässer das Entnahmefenster 50 Jahre praktiziert wird, im anderen nicht
- Faktoren wie Wetter, Klimawandel, Kormoran, Fischreiher abgeschirmt werden
- der Angeldruck und die Entnahme der Berufsfischer stets konstant ist
- ...
könnte für dieses eine spezielle Gewässer nach 50 Jahren Aussagen über das Entnahmefenster machen.

Aber das Entnahmefenster für die Müritz mit diesen gewässerfremden Zahlenspielereien zu verteidigen, finde ich fadenscheinig. Das Model von Arlinghaus mag richtig sein, aber die Müritzseen sind nun mal leider kein Model, sondern ein megakomplexes Biotop, dass man aufgrund der Vielzahl und permanenten Veränderung der Parameter nicht ansatzweise in Zahlen fassen kann.



> *Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Man kann Wissenschaft und Wissenschaftler ablehnen, man kann die Profis ablehnen, welche langfristig davon leben wollen, man kann seine eigene Weltsicht (mit welchem Hintergrund auch immer, kann ich ja nicht beurteilen) als alleinseligmachend sehen - alles in Ordnung...

Ich darf dann aber auch von "Taliban" sprechen, weils da dann augenscheinlich eher um Glaubenskriege geht, als um Fakten..

Jeder, wie er will....

Nur, auch zum überlegen:
Nach dem Fischereirecht isses wurscht, ob ein Verein oder Berufsfischer Gewässer bewirtschaftet und Karten für Angler ausgibt.

Wer dem einen (wie hier Berufsfischer) verweigern will, Schonzeiten/Schonzeiten im gewissen Rahmen selber zu bestimmen, nimmt damit automatisch auch den anderen (> Vereinen) diese Möglichkeit..


----------



## Stralsund (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann Wissenschaft und Wissenschaftler ablehnen, man kann die Profis ablehnen, welche langfristig davon leben wollen, man kann seine eigene Weltsicht (mit welchem Hintergrund auch immer, kann ich ja nicht beurteilen) als alleinseligmachend sehen - alles in Ordnung...
> 
> Ich darf dann aber auch von "Taliban" sprechen, weils da dann augenscheinlich eher um Glaubenskriege geht, als um Fakten..
> 
> Jeder, wie er will....


Leider darfst auch nur du als Administrator von "Taliban" sprechen.

Und mir Glaubenskrieg vorwerfen und gleichzeitig im Zusammenhang mit dem DAFV hunderttausende organisierte ostdeutsche Angler als unanständig und rückgratlos zu diskreditieren, ist lächerlich. Sind das deine "Fakten" ?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4286859&postcount=24


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es zielführend ist, mal  eben fast die komplette Anglerschaft in den neuen Bundesländern  indirekt als rückgratlos und unanständig zu diskreditieren.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, auch zum überlegen:
> Nach dem Fischereirecht isses wurscht, ob ein Verein oder Berufsfischer Gewässer bewirtschaftet und Karten für Angler ausgibt.
> 
> Wer dem einen (wie hier Berufsfischer) verweigern will,  Schonzeiten/Schonzeiten im gewissen Rahmen selber zu bestimmen, nimmt  damit automatisch auch den anderen (> Vereinen) diese  Möglichkeit..


Für die Bestandsentwicklung des Hechtes isses wurscht, ob das Entnahmefenster vom Verein oder vom Berufsfischer festgelegt wird. Es ist meineserachtens an Top-Hecht Gewässern wie der Müritz einfach unnötig. Es geht ja auch überhaupt nicht darum, dass die Fischereibehörde, den Berufsfischern das Entnahmefenster verweigern soll, sondern dass es meineserachtens unsinnig ist und mit dieser "Studie" nicht zu begründen ist.
Und falls die Fischereibehörde dem Entnahmefenster einen Riegel vorschiebt, dann soll es dem Angler recht sein. Eine potentielle Restriktion weniger, mit der er sich in Zukunft rumärgern muss.
Wer seinen Hecht aus zwangsmoralischen Gründen zurücksetzen will, der soll es machen.
Wer aber mal einen 90+ Hecht mitnehmen will für Verzehr und anschließender Hechtkopftrophäe, dem soll es ebenso gegönnt sein.
Das ist für mich liberales Angeln - und daher werde ich keine Schraube unterstützen, wo schon wieder Anglerrecht beengt werden soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen - den Schuh ziehst Du Dir an.

Und ich habe nicht ostdeutsche Angler diskreditiert, sondern mein persönliches Verhalten beschrieben - ist hier bei uns in B-W viel schlimmer, in keinem Verein zu sein, und auch da bin ich es nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Wer seinen Hecht aus zwangsmoralischen Gründen zurücksetzen will, der soll es machen.
> 
> Wer aber mal einen 90+ Hecht mitnehmen will für Verzehr und anschließender Hechtkopftrophäe, dem soll es ebenso gegönnt sein.
> 
> Das ist für mich liberales Angeln - und daher werde ich keine Schraube unterstützen, wo schon wieder Anglerrecht beengt werden soll.


So soll es sein und soll es werden! #6 #6


----------



## NedRise (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi,

hallo Seebastian1979, ich finde es gut das Du dich hier zur Wort meldest.Ebenfalls finde ich euer Vorhaben weder verwerflich noch unmoralisch. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfog, und traue euch zu das Ihr aus dem Pilotprojekt die richtigen Schlüsse zieht, wenn es sich positiv auswirkt ausweiten, und wenn nicht einstampfen.

Der Bericht den JKC verlinkt hat wohl ergeben das sich die Alterspyramide nicht positiv verändert hat durch das schonen der Grosshechte wenn ich das Recht verstanden habe.

Allerdings ist eine Talsperre nicht mit einem "Natursee" vergleichbar, da wurde wohl auch viel mit Besatz gearbeitet weil sich die Hechte aufgrund des schwankenden Wasserspiegels nicht gut vermehren konnten.

Es ist wohl nicht direkt vergleichbar scheint die Skeptiker aber im Grundtenor zu bestätigen. Ich muss mir das ganze nochmal durchlesen, dann kann ich auch was dazuschreiben.


----------



## Stralsund (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=71:talsperrenfischerei-aus-anderer-sicht&catid=2%3Cimg%20src=



			
				Deutscher Hechtangler-Club e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Praxis beweist, daß es für die Gewässer und auch für den  Hechtbestand selbst nicht unbedingt von Vorteil ist, die kapitalen  Fische nach dem Fang wieder zurückzusetzen. *Wobei natürlich angemerkt  werden muß, daß sich diese Erkenntnisse zunächst einmal nur auf unsere  Talsperren (auch hierbei kann es Unterschiede geben) beziehen. An  anderen Gewässerarten, die anderen Bedingungen ausgesetzt unterliegen  und an denen der Fischbestand nicht künstlich durch Besatzmaßnahmen  aufgebaut werden muß, mag es anders aussehen. *Ein wesentlicher Grund für die Fehlentwicklung des Hechtbestandes  liegt ganz offensichtlich in der übermäßigen Befischung und Entnahme der  kleineren und mittleren Hechte.
> 
> *


Die Möhnetalsperre als Beispiel, dass Schonung von Großhechten und Entnahme von kleinen bis mittleren (= Entnahmefenster) zu einem Zusammenbruch der Alterspyramide geführt hat. Am Ende mussten gezielt über 4 Jahre kapitale Hechte aus Reusen und Netzen aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden, um die Grundlage für eine gesunde Alterspyramide zu schaffen. #q

Die theoretischen Zahlenspieleren mit Hechtpopulationen und Entnahmefenster in der Praxis *= **kompletter Zinnober!* Genau das Gegenteil erreicht. #d Das zeigt mal wieder den Widerspruch zwischen ein paar aus dem Hut gezogenen Parametern einer Studie und der Komplexität eines realen Gewässers.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich nicht noch mehr Bewirtschafter von diesem destruktiven Entnahmefenster anstecken lassen und damit ihre Gewässer über den Jordan schicken.

Alleine die Idee, den Bestand der 60 - 90 cm Hechte zu verbessern, in dem man gerade nur diese entnehmen darf und Großhechte zurücksetzt (die größten Nahrungskonkurrenten, die zusätzlich noch kannibalistisch veranlagt sind und den Großteil der kleineren Hechte fressen, bevor sie überhaupt das Entnahmefenster erreichen) ist vollkommen absurd. |uhoh:


----------



## Stralsund (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die Reaktionen auf Facebook sind auch interessant und bestätigen wieder jede Befürchtung:

- Viele fordern es nun ohne Sinn und Verstand deutschlandweit und für weitere Fischarten, obwohl der Ausgang dieses Experiments vollkommen offen ist (siehe Möhnetalsperre)
- Die C&R-Fraktion begrüßt es schon als gelungene C&R-Maßnahme um nun vermeintlich rechtlich gesichert, C&R praktizieren zu können
- Die Digitalkamera gehört ab sofort zur Angelausrüstung (Das riecht schon wieder nach neuen Klagen und Urteilen wegen Fisch-Fotoshootings)
- Dass das Entnahmefenster den Ertrag steigert, ist nach Aussage der Müritzfischer überhaupt nicht bewiesen! Am 7. Januar wurde von ihnen gepostet, dass daran gearbeitet wird und schon Kontakt mit bekannten Experten aufgenommen wurde.

Klingt für mich alles nach einer PR-Maßnahme für C&R'ler, die früher oder später mit Klagen durch Peta, BUND, ... enden und dem Angeln weiteren Imageschaden zufügen wird.

Stutzig macht mich auch das:
https://www.facebook.com/mueritzfischer?fref=photo


			
				Müritzfischer bei Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> Bei  einem *Erfolg* der Maßnahme wird dieses Entnahmefenster *in den nächsten  Jahren* auf weitere Gewässer (insgesamt fast 30.000 ha!) ausgedehnt.
> Die Müritzfischer möchten damit auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.


Wie will man in den nächsten Jahren schon sagen, wie sich diese Maßnahme auf die Bestandsentwicklung des Hechtes eines 2029 ha großen Sees ausgewirkt? Das dauert doch alleine 10 Jahre bis die 1. Nachwuchsgeneration, der nun zusätzlich zurückgesetzten Großhechte, das Maximum des Entnahmefensters erreicht.
Oder definiert sich der Erfolg doch nur durch:
Wie viele (C&R)-Angler hat das Entnahmefenster angelockt?
Wie viele Kochtopfangler hat das Entnahmefenster vergrault?
Wie viele Verstöße gegen das Entnahmefenster gab es?
Wie viele Klagen seitens der Naturschützer gab es?
... und wir sehen 2016 schon ein Entnahmefenster an allen Müritzgewässern (total unabhängig davon, was die Maßnahme wirklich für den Bestand bringt)? ;+ 

Und das Beste zum Schluss:
Ein Auszug eines Interviews mit Sebastian P. von den Müritzfischern von 2009:
http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/mecklenburger-seenplatte-ein-interview-mit-mritzfischer-s-paetsch/


			
				Müritzfischer Sebastian P  schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist außerdem ganz klar hervorzuheben, dass letztendlich nicht die  Anzahl der ablaichenden Hechte über den Erfolg des Laichens oder der  nächsten Generation entscheidet, sondern es sind vielmehr die  Umweltbedingungen.


Und deshalb ein Entnahmefenster zum Schutz der Laich-Großhechte, wenn es auf diese überhaupt nicht ankommt?
|abgelehn


----------



## Seebastian1979 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Letztlich geht es wirklich um eine Glaubensfrage. Denn natürlich ist aufgrund vieler Variablen ein wirklicher Beweis nur schwer zu erbringen. Da gehe ich mit. Würde man aber immer so agieren, dann wäre jeglicher Fortschritt unmöglich. Wer garantiert denn aber, dass die aktuelle Mindestmaßregelung besser ist? Gibt es dazu langfristige Studien? 
Und die ganze Aufregung nur wegen der Angst in vielleicht 20 Jahren keinen Großhecht am heimischen Gewässer mehr entnehmen zu dürfen, weil alle Welt das Entnahmefenster einführt? Da fühle ich mich ja fast geschmeichelt, wenn wirklich eine solche Wirkung von dieser Maßnahme ausgehen könnte. Aber scheinbar geht die Frage einer verantwortungsbewußten Bewirtschaftung doch viele Angler an, sonst würde hier sicherlich kein Mensch diskutieren.
Dass die Maßnahme nicht nur Lob bekommt, war mir von Beginn an klar. Wir haben über eine mögliche Umsetzung seit Jahren diskutiert und haben aufgrund der Entwicklung am Kölpinsee letztlich entschieden, es zu versuchen.
Die Beprobung wird mittels Reusen erfolgen, da man so am besten an alle Hechtgrößenklassen im Frühjahr kommt. Dann werden wir Vergleichsgewässer in der Nähe heranziehen, die mit den gleichen Methoden zur gleichen Zeit befischt werden, also eine ähnliche Stichprobe der Fische liefern. Das ganze werden wir auswerten und in Kombination mit weiteren Beobachtungen (dazu zählen selbstverständlich auch die Reaktionen der Angler) unsere Schlüsse ziehen. 
Dass wir damit langfristigen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben möchte ist klar und ich halte das auch nicht für verwerflich. Jeder vernunftbegabte Unternehmer möchte mit seinem Wirken (idealerweise langfristig) erfolgreich sein. Da ich nun auch noch etwa 30 (wahrscheinlich eher 35) Jahre bis zur Rente habe, sollte auch klar sein, dass es mir nicht um eine kurzfristige Ertragssteigerung geht. 

Das Fenster hat mit den Laichfischen nur teilweise (auch da sagen neuere Theorien, dass größere Laichfische durchaus postive Wirklung haben) zu tun, vielmehr soll damit eine natürlichere Alterspyramide erreicht werden. Auch ich habe erst gestutzt, als ich diese Theorie gehört habe. Es macht aber Sinn. In einem See ohne menschlichen Einfluss wachsen die Hechte munter ab, theoretisch können sehr viele Fische Maximalgrößen erreichen. Begrenzt wird deren Anteil durch die Bedingungen im See, die natürlich variieren können. Scheint aber für die Evolution der Hechte kein Nachteil gewesen zu sein, denn sie haben sich sehr erfolgreich entwickelt. Durch die Schonung der großen Fische kommen wir diesem Ideal näher als bei einer Entnahme der Fische (und auch der Großfische) über dem Mindestmaß.
Weil die Vorlage Kochtopfangler kam: ich bin weder für das Totschlagen aller gefangenen Fische, noch für totales C&R. Eine selektive Entnahme ist aus meiner Sicht der bessere Weg. Und dazu soll (hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben) das Fenster auch eine Anregung zum Nachdenken geben.
Ich schau mal, was ich noch für Zitate finde, die ich mal irgendwann vor Jahren von mir gegeben habe. Da sind bestimmt lustige Sachen dabei. Ich habe selber auch eimerweise Barsche gefangen, kleine Hechte mit Japanködern verangelt und große Hechte (unter anderem meinen größten von 1,30 m) entnommen. Da habe ich also auch noch ganz anders gedacht.
Ja, und vielleicht denke ich in 5 Jahren wieder anders.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, meine Ansichten zu überprüfen und im Zweifelsfall an veränderte Bedingungen oder Erkenntnisse anzupassen.
Wer mag, kann mich auch gerne im Büro anrufen und mich ausfragen oder noch besser, mir Hinweise geben!
Die Nummer gibts auf unserer Website.

Sebastian Paetsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Seebastian1979 schrieb:


> Letztlich geht es wirklich um eine Glaubensfrage. Denn natürlich ist aufgrund vieler Variablen ein wirklicher Beweis nur schwer zu erbringen.


Relativ - wer sich wirklich direkt breiter informieren will, weil er einzelnen Studien oder bestimmten Wissenschaftlern nicht glauben will, der kann das durchaus.
 Vom 15.-17.06.15 in Lillehammer, z. B.:

http://www.miljodirektoratet.no/no/Nyheter/Arrangementer/EIFAAC-Symposium-on-Recreational-fisheries/

Jeder kann sich registrieren und jeder kann kommen, auch als Zuhörer. 
Auf dieser Konferenz gibt es auch eine Session zum Hechtmanagement (siehe unten Autoren und Titel der Vorträge), inkl. eine Reihe neuer Studien zu den Entnahmefenstern. 

Da kann sich jeder informieren und sich ein eigenes Bild zeichnen.

36
 Rypel,  USA 
 Life-history variability and sustainable harvest of northern pike in North America

37
 Skov & Berg,  Denmark
 Transition of pike fisheries in Denmark; regulations, stocking activities, animal welfare and habitat improvement

57
Wilde et al,  USA
 A Review of the Effects of Northern Pike Regulations

 13
 Arlinghaus et al,  Germany
 Sustainably managing pike (Esox lucius) using harvest slots – theoretical considerations and practical implementation issues in Germany

39
 Murphy,  USA
 Haters Gonna Hate (Esox edition): User-group Conflicts and Vigilante Justice in the Age of Social Media

83
 Olin et al,  Finland
 Reproductive characteristics of pikeperch (Sander lucioperca) in relation to size-selective recreational fishing in south Finnish lakes

90
 Guillerault et al,  France
 Status of pike and pike management in France

51
 Tiainen et al.,  Finland
 Capability of slot-length limit regulation in conserving large 

 106
 Hamda, USA
Range-wide model predictions of the effect of northern pike regulations on yield, catch-at-age, and population structure 
Venturelli (presenter)





Ist natürlich nur für welche interessant, die Wissenschaft nicht grundsätzlich als Teufelswerk abtun.


Fakten gegen Fanatismus.......................


----------



## Stralsund (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nur für welche interessant, die Wissenschaft nicht grundsätzlich als Teufelswerk abtun.
> 
> Fakten gegen Fanatismus.......................



Einfach nur lächerlich und jedes weiteren Kommentars unwürdig.


----------



## Kotzi (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Du weißt ja nicht wie viele das hier noch von was anderem denken


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist natürlich nur für welche interessant, die Wissenschaft nicht grundsätzlich als Teufelswerk abtun.
> 
> 
> Fakten gegen Fanatismus.......................



mach ich nicht.
fallen mir aber sofort zwei geschichten ein.
die erste ist "die wissenschaft hat festgestellt, dass coca cola schnaps enthält", die zweite ist die der institutsgruppen mit ihrer wissenschaftskritik.

sogenannte "Fakten" sind oft eben nur gemachte je nach stand der wissenschaft und der vorgabe der geldgeber. 
fällt mir monsanto spontan ein...

aber zum thema direkt: egal welche  "für & wider" hier angeführten werden, mir stinkt diese veständnisheischende bezeichnung "Entnahmefenster".
FAKTISCH ist es ein entnahmeverbot ab einer bestimmten größe.

noch ein verbot, wie schön...
nicht, dass ich die gründe anzweifeln will, geht mir am rhein an meiner lebenswirklichkeit vorbei,

ich mag einfach keine euphemismen, ich mag klares, ehrliches.

und entnahmefenster gehören auf die baustelle


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

In diesem Falle kommt die Wissenschaft wohl gerade recht. 
Postuliert eine andere Studie dagegen ein Schmerzempfinden von Fischen, werden sofort relativierende "Gegenstudien" ins Feld geführt.


----------



## Stralsund (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Bei dem Ehrgeiz, mit dem hier so mancher Fakten-Taliban Restriktionen für Angler verteidigt, sollte man diesen eine Führungsposition im DAFV unter Beibehaltung der jetzigen Philosophie nahe legen.



> *Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche / sind faktisch selber welche*


----------



## torstenhtr (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Thomas,


> Fakten gegen Fanatismus.......................


Danke, auch für die Links. In der Tat, man kann von einer Talibanisierung sprechen, wenn ich einige Kommentare hier lese. Und du wunderst dich über die Zustände in den Verbänden, offensichtlich ist das gewollt ..

--

Stralsund:


> Klingt für mich alles nach einer PR-Maßnahme für C&R'ler, die früher  oder später mit Klagen durch Peta, BUND, ... enden und dem Angeln  weiteren Imageschaden zufügen wird.


Vorauseilendes Gehorsam. Wenn der Bewirtschafter mit den Behörden die Maßnahmen abgesprochen hat und ein wissenschaftlicher Hintergrund existiert, haben solche Klagen *keinen Aussicht auf Erfolg*.

Das Entnahmefenster ist keine neue Managementmaßnahme, hingegen wurde das u.a. schon von den Amerikanern untersucht und es gibt entsprechende Studien (vgl. z.B. [1]). Es existiert auch die reziproke Version als Rücksetzfenster. Solche Maßnahmen besitzen Vor- und Nachteile und müssen auf Tauglichkeit vom Bewirtschafter getestet und untersucht werden. Genau das wird jetzt von den Müritzfischern auf diese Weise umgesetzt.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:


> Vielen Dank Sebastian (Müritzfischer),
> 
> 
> ich freue mich, das ihr das Entnahmefenster für Hecht auf eure Gewässer anwenden wollt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, das dies ein *großer Schritt für das Angeln in Deutschland* ist und hoffe, wenn die Ergebnisse positiv sind die Maßnahme Schule macht.
> ...


--

Sebastian:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit, meine Ansichten zu überprüfen und im  Zweifelsfall an veränderte Bedingungen oder Erkenntnisse anzupassen.


Genau das ist wichtig!

--

[1] Kenneth F. Kurzawski, Philip P. Durocher, Effects of a Slot Length Limit on Largemouth Bass in a Newly-opened Texas Reservoir, Proc. Annu. Conf. Southeast. Assoc. Fish and Wildl. Agencies 47:711-719, 1993


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Sebastian:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe kein Problem damit, meine Ansichten zu überprüfen und im  Zweifelsfall an veränderte Bedingungen oder Erkenntnisse anzupassen.
> ...


Nennt sich adaptives Management:

[youtube1]27Ar-A5PLA0[/youtube1]


----------



## Stralsund (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Stralsund:
> Vorauseilendes Gehorsam. Wenn der Bewirtschafter mit den Behörden die Maßnahmen abgesprochen hat und ein wissenschaftlicher Hintergrund existiert, haben solche Klagen *keinen Aussicht auf Erfolg*.


Da wette ich dagegen. Wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Wenn entweder der 1. Angler, der einen Meterhecht mitnimmt, erwischt wird und gegen die Strafe der Müritzfischer klagt oder wenn der erste Naturschutz/ Tierschutz-Verein gegen das Entnahmefenster samt Unterstützung des C&R-Spaßangelns klagt, sind wir beide schlauer. Es wurden auch schon Entnahmefenster durch Fischereibehörden untersagt.
Die Naturschützer werden schon findige Anwälte konsultieren, mache dir da mal keine Sorgen um deren Lobby.



> Die Attraktivität für den Angeltourismus zu erhöhen


Das haben gerade die Müritzgewässer nun wirklich nicht nötig. Massen von Angeltouristen kamen in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch *ohne Entnahmefenster*!
Und selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass das Entnahmefenster eine positive Wirkung auf die Gewässer der Müritz hätte: Die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische ist nur ein Faktor von vielen für die Attraktivität eines Urlaubs! Gefangen wird ja an der Müritz auch jetzt gut genug. Ob man nun durch das Entnahmefenster statt 10 nun 12 Hechte im Urlaub fangen würde, ist total irrelevant.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Nach dem in MV geltenden Recht steht es dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts (hier den Müriztfischern) frei, die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten zu verschärfen. 
Das ist hier passiert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Man erwartet bestimmte Effekte. Ob die sich einstellen, vermag man in ein paar Jahren zu sagen. Dann wird Sebastian Müritzfischer hoffentlich seine Erkenntnisse und die Schlußfolgerungen daraus hier (und / oder an anderem geeigneten Ort) preisgeben. Bis dahin ist jede Streiterei eher ein Glaubenskrieg (was sich auch an der Wortwahl des einen oder anderen Beitrages ablesen lässt).


----------



## hermann 07 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo
In unserem Verein wurde das Mindestmaß schon vor 9 Jahren von 50cm auf 65cm erhöht. Seit dem hat sich der Ertrag fast verdoppelt. In unserem See brauchen die Hechte 3 Jahre bis sie die 50cm erreicht haben, durch die Erhöhung können sie im folgenden Frühjahr erneut laichen und bringen die beste Qualität an Laich. Bei mir gibt es in der Nähe einen Fischzüchter
der sich auf die Aufzucht von Hechten spezialisiert hat und bei dem ich mich
habe beraten lassen.Seiner Erfahrung nach produzieren große Hechte mehr Laich wobei jedoch auch mehr abstirbt. Er ist jedoch der Meinung das einige große Hechte in unserem See auch dafür sorgen das die kleineren Hechtmilchner sowie große Rotaugen und Brassen die nicht überhand nehmen.
Sicher ist unser Baggersee nicht mit der Müritz vergleichbar aber bei uns fangen jetzt die am besten die auf der Hauptversammlung vor 9 Jahren
gegen die Anhebung des Mm gestimmt haben.
Ich denke die Müritzfischer haben sich dabei schon etwas gedacht, schließlich wollen sie im Endeffekt ja den Hechtbestand anheben und sich nicht den eigenen Ast absägen.
Petri Hermann


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Da wette ich dagegen. Wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt. Wenn entweder der 1. Angler, der einen Meterhecht mitnimmt, erwischt wird und gegen die Strafe der Müritzfischer klagt oder wenn der erste Naturschutz/ Tierschutz-Verein gegen das Entnahmefenster samt Unterstützung des C&R-Spaßangelns klagt, sind wir beide schlauer. *Es wurden auch schon Entnahmefenster durch Fischereibehörden untersagt.
> Die Naturschützer werden schon findige Anwälte konsultieren*, mache dir da mal keine Sorgen um deren Lobby.
> 
> Das haben gerade die Müritzgewässer nun wirklich nicht nötig. Massen von Angeltouristen kamen in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch *ohne Entnahmefenster*!
> Und selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass das Entnahmefenster eine positive Wirkung auf die Gewässer der Müritz hätte: Die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische ist nur ein Faktor von vielen für die Attraktivität eines Urlaubs! Gefangen wird ja an der Müritz auch jetzt gut genug. Ob man nun durch das Entnahmefenster statt 10 nun 12 Hechte im Urlaub fangen würde, ist total irrelevant.


 
 Bitte versucht Natur und Tierschutz zu trennen.


 Der Naturschutz kann keine Probleme mit dem Erhalt von einen hohen Bestand an Großhechten haben, weil das der natürliche Zustand eines unbefischten Gewässers ist.
 Das müsste eigentlich gar ein Naturschutzziel sein, wenn ein Teil der Altfische eben erhalten bleibt.
 So betrachtet ist das Fenstermaß für den Naturschutz wie geschaffen, während reine Mindestmaße eben nur Bestandsicherung und Ertragsfördernde Gedanken beinhalten.

 Eure Befürchtungen beziehen sich aber rein auf den Tierschutz und das auch nur, wenn Ihr unterstellt das weiter gezielt auf Großhechte gefischt wird,..was wohl so auch oft ablaufen wird.
Nur, darf man eben dann gar nicht mehr gezielt auf geschützte Fische angeln.
 Das Problem liegt dann aber beim Angler selbst.

 Ich bin mit Freunden vor einigen Jahren dort in der Region angeln gewesen und hätte da jahrelang die Möglichkeit gehabt dort Familie zu besuchen und auch ein Boot zu nutzen.
 Tolle Gegend, mit vielen Möglichkeiten.
 Die Angellizenz war meine ich, recht umfangreich und nicht so teuer...am Ende des Textes mehr.
 Die Müritz selbst würde ich eher als Zandergewässer einschätzen, mit Hechten.
 Einige Nebengewässer fand ich spanender.
 Ohne Frage braucht es für solche Wasserflächen viel Zeit um die guten  Stellen zu finden...darum kann ich auch nur meinen ersten Eindruck beschreiben.

 Gefangen haben wir immer gut Weißfische und kleinere Barsche, mit Raubfisch lief es weniger gut und ich sah und hörte auch bei anderen Anglern nichts anderes.

 Sorry, mir erschien es reichlich überfischt und ich bin dort auch nie wieder zum Angeln gewesen.
 Es ist eben relativ, ich bin daheim in 2 günstigen Vereinen und habe in den Vereinen bessere und vielfältigere Möglichkeiten wenn auch nicht solche Seen.
 Ohne Frage, ich bin verwöhnt.
 Ich empfand das Angeln dort als ...unterdurchschnittlich.

 Das mögen dort ja riesige Wasserflächen sein, aber dort leben eben Fischer vom Ertrag.
 Einkommen bringen nur wenige nachgefragte Fischarten.
 Da kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen, das wenn man so etwas Hauptberuflich betreibt müssen da schon etliche Tonnen Zielfische je Fischer gefangen werden müssen.
 Es ist ja nicht nur das Einkommen, Fanggeräte, Besatz, Pachten und Steuern + Sozialabgaben müssen halt auch erwirtschaftet werden.
 Einige Hauptberufliche benötigen dann schon recht ordentliche Mengen und dann kommen ja auch noch Kleinfischer und Angler hinzu. 
 Das mit der riesigen Wasserfläche ist also schnell relativ, in meiner Region gibt's es lediglich einen Fischer auf über 1200 ha. Von dem was weitere 5000 Angler fangen könnte vielleicht ein weitere leben.


 Was liegt also näher als mit dem Angelkartenverkauf und Urlaubern einen größeren Teil des Einkommens zu erhalten.
 Das geht aber nur, wenn traumhafte Bedingungen, diese auch anlocken.
 Also weniger Fisch zu entnehmen und trotzdem mit weniger Arbeit gleich gut zu verdienen und nebenbei gar auch noch naturnähere Bedingungen zu erreichen.
 Ich denke ich kann den eingeschlagenen Weg gut nachvollziehen und wünsche Allen das sie so alle gewinnen.


----------



## Halligalli (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Fenster fiechen ... jahre lang mein reden TOP


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Halligalli schrieb:


> Fenster fiechen ... jahre lang mein reden TOP



Wie meinen,was fürn Zeug??


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Naturschutz kann keine Probleme mit dem Erhalt von einen hohen Bestand an Großhechten haben, weil das der natürliche Zustand eines unbefischten Gewässers ist.
> Das müsste eigentlich gar ein Naturschutzziel sein, wenn ein Teil der Altfische eben erhalten bleibt.



Hi, wenn Du mich fragst, ist es nicht natürlich, wenn beispielsweise 50% der Biomasse "Hecht" von Fischen der höchsten Längenklassen gebunden werden.
Das Ganze hat doch eine natürliche Grenze - siehe den verlinkten Artikel vom DHC, wo von 10-15% des Bestandes die Rede ist (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich dies aufs Gewicht bezieht, und nicht auf die Anzahl an Hechten). Und so länger ich mit einem Entnahmefenster arbeite, um so wahrscheinlicher ist doch, dass ich diese Grenze überschreite. 
Um zu beurteilen, ob ich ein Entnahmefenster brauche und ob dieses erfolgreich war/ist, muss ich doch erst mal wissen, wie meine Alterspyramide im natürlichen Sinne aussieht.

Wo ich mitgehe, ist dass ein Teil der Altfische erhalten bleiben muss, da sicherlich so von der Natur vorgesehen. Ich denke aber, dass schon allein durch die verminderte Beißfreudigkeit der großen Hechte zusammen mit der verminderten Anzahl derer und der von der Anglerschaft betriebenen selektiven Entnahme (große Fische werden vermehrt zurückgesetzt) dieser Teil, in aller Regel gesichert wird, Bzw. immer im besseren Verhältnis zum Gesamtbestand steht, als mit einem Entnahmefenster "aus dem Blauen heraus", von dem noch nicht mal bekannt ist, wo es hinführen soll.

Grüße JK


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Alleine die Idee, den Bestand der 60 - 90 cm Hechte zu verbessern, in dem man gerade nur diese entnehmen darf und Großhechte zurücksetzt (die größten Nahrungskonkurrenten, die zusätzlich noch kannibalistisch veranlagt sind und den Großteil der kleineren Hechte fressen, bevor sie überhaupt das Entnahmefenster erreichen) ist vollkommen absurd. |uhoh:



Du hast die "Idee" komplett gar nicht verstanden!

Es geht bei der "Idee" des Entnahmefensters darum, die Menge der entnahmefähigen Fische außerhalb der Mindestmaße zu steigern! 
Die Gesamtmenge steigert man durch ein Entnahmefenster allein jedoch nicht. 

Das Verschieben von Fischmasse in das Entnahmefenster geht nur dann, wenn der Fisch über das Mindestmaß hinauswächst und nicht hingegen das Überleben und Fortpflanzen im Rahmen eines im Mindestmaß verharrenden Kleinwuches (genetisch) belohnt wird (Mikroevolution/ natürliche biologische Selektion unter dem Einfluss des Menschen), mithin eine Entnahme gar nicht stattfinden kann.

Der größte Nahrungskonkurrent sind nicht die Großhechte, sondern die Fische die sich bei Mindestmaßen zunehmend in diesem Bereich aufhalten.  Da zu dem durch die Entnahme außerhalb der Schonmaße ein Nahrungsüberangeot für die Fische innerhalb des Mindesmaßes geschaffen wird, ist ein weiterer evolutionärer Anreiz gesetzt, in diesem Mindestmaßbereich zu verharren und früh geschlechtsreif zu werden. Diese begrenzen schließlich durch ihre Anzahl ein weiteres Wachstum aufgrund Nahrungsverknappung.

Mit Großhechten, mithin mit Fischen, die über ihr Abwachsen bewiesen haben, dass sie das Potential zum "Großwerden" in sich tragen, wird ein entsprechender Genpol dahingehend gesichert.
Zum kanibalismusfähiger Großhecht sorgt hingegen für eine Reduzierung des Hechtbestandes im Mindestmaßbereich. Dadurch wird das "Verharren des Wachstumes" im Mindesmaß einerseits "bestraft" und das Größenwachstum wieder attraktiver und andererseits wird der "Beutefisch" nicht nur durch einen sich im Mindestmaß drängelnden hohen Anteil an Kleinhechten aufgezerrt, sondern kann in der Alterspyramide aufgebraucht werden.


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da zu dem durch die Entnahme außerhalb der Schonmaße ein Nahrungsüberangeot für die Fische innerhalb des Mindesmaßes geschaffen wird, ist ein weiterer evolutionärer Anreiz gesetzt, in diesem Mindestmaßbereich zu verharren und früh geschlechtsreif zu werden. Diese begrenzen schließlich durch ihre Anzahl ein weiteres Wachstum aufgrund Nahrungsverknappung.
> 
> ...



Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Wobei gerade den kleineren Längenklassen vermehrt eine wertvolle, regulierende Wirkung auf Massenfischarten nachgesagt wird, das Verb "aufgezerrt" hier m.M. nach also nicht wirklich zutreffend ist.



Die Biomasseertragsmaximierung (also kg pro ha, nicht nur Anzahl pro ha) durch Entnahmefenster entsteht nur bei Arten mit Ricker Stock-Recruitment Beziehung (weil maximales Rekruitment bei ausgedünnten Populationen zu erwarten ist, umgekehrt U förmige Beziehung zwischen Jungtiernachkommen und Laicheranzahl). Genau das ist beim Hecht der Fall, auch bei Barsch, Zander usw. Bei Arten, die nach Beverton-&-Holt rekrutieren (also ein Plateau des Rekruitments mit steigender Laicherbiomasse entsteht), ist eine Biomasseertragsmaximierung bei Mindestmaßen, nicht bei Entnahmefenstern zu erwarten. Das ist z.B. bei Rotaugen der Fall.


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, Thomas, ich verstehe nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst?

Grüße JK


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Jkc
Denken in einem dynamischen System!

Nahrungsüberangebot aufgrund des Fehlens größerer Räuber führt in einem Entnahmesystem auf die Dauer zu einer vermehrten Anzahl kleinerer Fische im Mindestmaßbereich. 
Erschöpfen diese durch ihre Anzahl das freigewordene Angebot kommt es zur Verknappung. 
Es besteht dann kein Überangebot mehr, dass zu einem Längenwachstum führt.
Das Längenwachstum findet zu dem nicht mehr statt, da auf das Herauswachsen aus dem Mindestmaß die Entnahme folgt.

Du unterliegst zu dem einer Fehlannahme. Ein Hecht muß überhaupt erst einmal "groß" werden. Bis dahin hat die Natur so einige Risiken gesetzt. Zu dem gibt es da dann das Entnahmefenster. Die Entnahmemenge erfolgt also dann über dieses Fenster. Hier muss der Hecht also ebenfalls erst einmal durchwachsen.

Nun verschärft sich das Entnahmefenster für viele sicherlich überraschend wie folgt: 
Ein im Entnahmefenster gefangener Fisch ist nach derzeitiger Rechtslage und -auffassung zwangsläufig zu entnehmen. Mit dem Argument "Kann ich nicht verwerten" wird man im Rahmen einer Entnahmefensterregelung nicht mehr gehört. Die Verwertung eines im Rahmen des Entnahmefensters gefangenen Fisches ist jedem zumutbar. Wer daher unter einer solchen Regelung angelt, weiß, welchen Fisch er zu entnehmen hat. Insoweit hat er sein Angeln in der Rechtfertigung dessen, was er tut, darauf auszurichten.    
Zu dem sollte die Entnahme schon deshalb erfolgen, da das Entnahmefenster das Regulativ in diesem System ist. Das Zurücksetzen eines im Entnahmefenster gefangenen Fisches ist damit System schädigend.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du mich fragst, ist es nicht natürlich, wenn beispielsweise 50% der Biomasse "Hecht" von Fischen der höchsten Längenklassen gebunden werden.
> Das Ganze hat doch eine natürliche Grenze - siehe den verlinkten Artikel vom DHC, wo von 10-15% des Bestandes die Rede ist (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich dies aufs Gewicht bezieht, und nicht auf die Anzahl an Hechten). Und so länger ich mit einem Entnahmefenster arbeite, um so wahrscheinlicher ist doch, dass ich diese Grenze überschreite.
> Um zu beurteilen, ob ich ein Entnahmefenster brauche und ob dieses erfolgreich war/ist, muss ich doch erst mal wissen, wie meine Alterspyramide im natürlichen Sinne aussieht.
> 
> Grüße JK



Du denkst fachlich zu viel darüber nach was richtig ist.:q

Was würde denn passieren wenn dort weder gefischt noch geangelt werden würde ?
 (Wenn also alle Großen Hechte einfach im Gewässer verbleiben)

Dann würde sich ein natürlicher Altersaufbau entwickeln, gut möglich das er dann Fachwissen was richtig sei widerlegt.
Mag sein das dann die Großfische viel häufiger wären als es die fachliche Bewirtschaftung wünscht.
Dann aber erst greifen die Großfische aktiv ins Geschehen ein.
Gut möglich das Hechte dann auch Wels, Rapfen und Zander begrenzen und Überalterung von weiteren Arten vorbeugen.
Ich vermute mal die Großfische machen einen Hechtbestand durchsetzungsstärker als vielen lieb sein wird.
Einerseits mögen sie selbst den halbwüchsigen Hechten zusetzen, aber eben auch allen Konkurrenten.
Auf der anderen Seite schafft das Platz und Möglichkeiten für Ihren jüngsten Nachwuchs, die Lücken schnell aufzufüllen.
An das mögliche Wachstum der Hechte kommt ja kein zweiter Raubfisch ran und Hechte laichen halt als erste.
(In den ersten 12 Monaten sind halt 50 - 60 cm möglich, wenn auch selten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Nun verschärft sich das Entnahmefenster für viele sicherlich überraschend wie folgt:
> Ein im Entnahmefenster gefangener Fisch ist nach derzeitiger Rechtslage und -auffassung zwangsläufig zu entnehmen. Mit dem Argument "Kann ich nicht verwerten" wird man im Rahmen einer Entnahmefensterregelung nicht mehr gehört


Wobei das, u. a. Spahn sei Dank, ja auch für jeden Fisch über Mindestmaß bei reiner Mindestmaßregelung gilt, aber im Entnahmefenster wenigstens die Großen als Eispeicher geschützt werden.

 Fangbestimmungen machen im Grunde nur dann Sinn, wenn scharf befischt wird. Das gilt auch für Mindestmaße. Wenn es keine (oder nur eine sehr geringe) fischereiliche Sterblichkeit gibt, müssen wir uns über Fangbeschränkungen keine Gedanken machen (FAO 2012, siehe http://www.fao.org/docrep/016/i2708e/i2708e00.htm). 

 Die Ertragssteigerung durch Entnahmefenster ist vor allem bei Überfischungszuständen zu erwarten und gilt vor allem im Vergleich zu Alternativen wie Mindestmaßen (Arlinghaus et al. 2010, Biological Conservation).

Die Ertragssteigerung (Erhöhung der numerischen Erträge, also die Zahl der entnommenen Küchenhechte) ist deswegen wahrscheinlich, weil die konsumtiv (Kannibalismus) besonders zahlreichen mittelgroßen Hechte bei Fensterbefischung ausgedünnt werden. 
Das führt dazu, dass konstant viele Jungtiere kleiner als das Mindestmaß in den fangbaren Bestand hineinwachsen (weil ja dynamischer Prozess..). 
Die geschützten, numerisch aber seltene Grosstiere fressen entgegen anderslautender Behauptungen keine signifikanten Hechtmengen, sie dienen lediglich als Eispeicher! 
Die echten Kannibalen mit signifikanten Effekten umfassen die mittelgroßen Tiere und genau die werden bei Entnahmefenstern selektiv befischt! 
Bei einem Mindestmaß und scharfer Befischung findet natürlich auch eine Ausdünnung statt, aber es fehlt der Eispeicher durch die Grossfische. 
Ergo führt der Erhalt des Eispeichers durch Entnahmfenstern zu einer Ertragssteigerung im Vergleich zu Mindestmaßen. (Gwinn et al. im Druck, Fish and Fisheries, siehe auch Arlinghaus et al. 2010).

Ungeachtet dessen führt eine verstärkte Schonung von Fischen immer zu einem naturnäheren Bestand (= Hegeziel). Hier sind Entnahmefenstern allen Mindestmaßen haushoch überlegen. Wer also losgelöst von Erträgen einfach naturschutzfachlich argumentiert, kommt an einem Entnahmfenster eigentlich kaum vorbei.

Das ist ja aber erstmal die Bewirtschafterseite (weil hier im Bewirtschaftungsforum) 


Und für Angler wäre es einfach am besten, nicht so bescheuerte Tierschutzregeln zu haben, kein "verdammen" des zurücksetzens, dann wäre man auch schon ohne Fenster viel weiter.

Dann wäre es auch nicht das große Problem, wenn einer mal nen größeren Hecht mitnimmt (weil meistens die, die ihn gerne mitnehmen wollten, eher eh keinen fangen ;-))), wenns genug andere gibt, welche die Eispeicher wieder zurücksetzen...

Und da gäbe es viele mögliche Formen, z. B. (je nach Gewässer, Gewässergröße, Bestand etc.) dass man z. B. auch eine bestimmte Menge größererer Hechte freigegeben kriegt, dass das nur in bestimmten Jahren gemacht wird, und, und, und....

Ist dann wieder eine Frage der Kontrolle und Kontrolldichte..

Je bescheuerter und restriktiver die Regeln in Deutschland aber werden (alles abknüppeln müssen), desto sicherer wird es in vielen Gewässern zu Fenstern kommen müssen, um überhaupt noch abschöpfbare Bestände zu halten (weil ja Mindestmaß wie Fenster überhaupt erst bei hoher Fischereimortalität notwendig sind)....


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*


Hi,



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Jkc
> Denken in einem dynamischen System!
> 
> Nahrungsüberangebot aufgrund des Fehlens größerer Räuber führt in einem Entnahmesystem auf die Dauer zu einer vermehrten Anzahl kleinerer Fische im Mindestmaßbereich.
> ...





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du denkst fachlich zu viel darüber nach was richtig ist.:q
> 
> Was würde denn passieren wenn dort weder gefischt noch geangelt werden würde ?
> (Wenn also alle Großen Hechte einfach im Gewässer verbleiben)
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei das, u. a. Spahn sei Dank, ja auch für jeden Fisch über Mindestmaß bei reiner Mindestmaßregelung gilt, aber im Entnahmefenster wenigstens die Großen als Eispeicher geschützt werden.
> 
> Fangbestimmungen machen im Grunde nur dann Sinn, wenn scharf befischt wird. Das gilt auch für Mindestmaße. Wenn es keine (oder nur eine sehr geringe) fischereiliche Sterblichkeit gibt, müssen wir uns über Fangbeschränkungen keine Gedanken machen (FAO 2012, siehe http://www.fao.org/docrep/016/i2708e/i2708e00.htm).
> 
> ...



Grüße JK


----------



## Stralsund (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du hast die "Idee" komplett gar nicht verstanden!
> 
> Es geht bei der "Idee" des Entnahmefensters darum, die Menge der entnahmefähigen Fische außerhalb der Mindestmaße zu steigern!
> Die Gesamtmenge steigert man durch ein Entnahmefenster allein jedoch nicht.
> ...



Laber Rhabarber ...
Dass dies nicht funktionieren muss, wurde an der Möhnesee bewiesen, wo Großhechte den kompletten Hechtbestand über den Jordan geschickt haben.

Übrigens, wie oft an hier von naturnahem Gewässer, naturnahem Hechtbestand, natürliche Alterspyramide und ähnlichem liest. Unsinn!
Das sind Produktions- und Angelgewässer, die für den Fischer Ertrag abwerfen müssen und an denen Angler schöne große Fische fangen sollen, die sie nach eigener anglerischer Freitheit zurücksetzen oder *mitnehmen *dürfen!

"naturnah, natürlich" - am A**** - dann jagt die Berufsfischer zum Teufel und sperrt das Gewässer für Angler, Bootssport und ähnliche Freizeitaktivitäten. Dann habt ihr ein naturnahes Gewässer und könnt mit einer Hightech-Spiegelreflex, die ihr für eure Angelrüstung eingetauscht habt, schönes Bildchen vom gemeinen lackgemeierten Zitronensaftfalter für die neueste Ausgabe von "PETA - Natur pur" machen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Thomas, du denkst schon Fisch.#6
 Vorsicht bei zu viel ökologischen Gedankengut.
 Da wird Dier manch ein Bewirtschafter/Angler nicht mehr folgen können oder wollen.

 Aber ich wollte lediglich anmerken das schon weniger als 2 Angler/Ha Auswirkungen beim Hecht haben sollen.
 Auch ohne Fischerei.#c
 Als scharf befischt werden so wohl über 90 % der Gewässer in Deutschland beim Hecht zu sehen sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@jkc
 >>Mag sein das dann die Großfische viel häufiger wären als es die fachliche Bewirtschaftung wünscht.
Mag sein, dass dann die Großfische viel seltener wären als es die Anglerschaft wünscht.<<

Wohl kaum, wenn die dort nicht entnommen werden bleiben sie halt erhalten, so ganz viele Feinde hat so ein Großhecht ja nicht mehr, außer den Menschen.


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Und wenn nur einer von 100000 zum Großhecht wird?



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass wir alle möglichst viele große Fische fangen wollen( oder bin ich da allein? ).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte lediglich anmerken das schon weniger als 2 Angler/Ha Auswirkungen beim Hecht haben sollen.
> Auch ohne Fischerei.#c



Ohne auf den ganzen anderen Sermon hier einzugehen, daß behalte ich mir mal für 'ne Mußestunde vor, nur 'ne fixe Zwischenfrage, weil grad beim Überfliegen in's Auge gestochen:

Weniger als 2 Angler pro Hektar, bei welchen Parametern?
Sprich Gesamtgröße, Zeitfenster, von was reden wir da, diese Aussage ist so einfach ohne jeglichen Informationsgehalt!


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ohne auf den ganzen anderen Sermon hier einzugehen, daß behalte ich mir mal für 'ne Mußestunde vor, nur 'ne fixe Zwischenfrage, weil grad beim Überfliegen in's Auge gestochen:
> 
> Weniger als 2 Angler pro Hektar, bei welchen Parametern?
> Sprich Gesamtgröße, Zeitfenster, von was reden wir da, diese Aussage ist so einfach ohne jeglichen Informationsgehalt!



 Sorry, Sten ich finde das im Moment nicht so schnell wieder.
 Mir rennt nun die Zeit weg.
 Das es aber um eine amerikanische Studie ging, wird es sich auf Spinnfischen bezogen haben.
Die Größe des Gewässers ist unwichtig, weil je die Anzahl der Angler in Relation zur Fläche betrachtet wurde.
 Die Anzahl unter 2 bezieht sich wohl auf die Angler die dort fischen dürfen.
 Was tatschlich extrem unterschiedliche Aussagen hervorrufen könnte, weil einige das halt 5 mal locker, andere aber 200 mal extrem tun.
 Ich würde es einfach mal 1 zu1 zu den ausgegebenen Jahreskarten betrachten.
 Wobei es in Deutschland kaum Ecken geben wird wo wir so geringe Werte dann finden.
 2-4 Angler ha werden hier wohl eher noch wenig sein.

 Vielleicht finde ich es noch wieder.
 Ich meine da meinte man bei 1,8 Anglern größeren Einfluss zu bemerken. Arlinghaus hing d auch mit drin.
 Vielleicht findet es ja ein Anderer.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Aus dem vom JKc verlinkten Artikel:

"Eine fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung nur mit Mitteln der Angelfischerei ist bei der Größe der Talsperren und ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht möglich."

Ich denke das wird für den Kölpinsee genauso gelten,deswegen können die Müritzfischer ja auch regulierend eingreifen und bei einem "Überhang" an Großhechten  mit z.B. Reusen diese abfischen. 

Allerdings wollen Sie nicht das diese Fische von Anglern entnommen werden, ist des Bewirtschafters gutes Recht.Da diese Schonmasse und Zeiten erweitern dürfen. 

Wie sich so ein Entnahmefenster ökologisch auswirkt kann ich als Leie überhaupt nicht einschätzen..#c 

Hier nochmal in Gesamtlänge:

http://www.deutscherhechtangler-clu...nfischerei-aus-anderer-sicht&catid=2<img src=


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ich denke das wird für den Kölpinsee genauso gelten,


Eben nicht.
Weil an Talsperren wegen fehlender Laichmöglichkeit Hechtbestand praktisch nur mit Besatz erhalten werden kann - und das Fenster ausdrücklich nur an Gewässern mit entsprechenden Laichmöglichkeiten Sinn macht und dabei dann auch mittel/langfristig auf Besatz verzichtet werden kann.

2 komplett unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



NedRise schrieb:


> "*Eine fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung* nur mit Mitteln der Angelfischerei ist bei der Größe der Talsperren und ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht möglich."



Wie wird denn "fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung" definiert?

@Stralsund
Ich habe nur Ausführungen zu Deiner abstrakten Ablehnung der "Idee" getätigt.
Ob das im Kölpinsee sinnvoll/erfolgreich ist, wird der Feldversuch zeigen!
Die bloße Ablehnung allein, wird die Frage nie beantworten.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> - und das Fenster ausdrücklich nur an Gewässern mit entsprechenden Laichmöglichkeiten Sinn macht und dabei dann auch mittel/langfristig auf Besatz verzichtet werden kann.
> .



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge wo ich das nachlesen kann.Danke.

Gruss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wird in den Studien von Arlinghaus klar so dargelegt und hier schon mehrfach auf- und ausgeführt......

Links zu den Studien hier im Thread massenhaft vorhanden...


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@deepdown

z.B. so?!

http://www.mlul.brandenburg.de/media_fast/4055/Ordnungsgemäße fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung.pdf

Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch bei den Müritzfischern nachfragen wie diese das für Ihre Gewässer definieren.

Bin kein Fischwirt, und auch kein Fachmann, deshalb lese ich hier ja und versuche mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Bis jetzt spricht für mich nichts gegen das Entnahme Fenster am Kölpinsee,  und die Talsperrenfischerei scheint da ja auch nur bedingt bis wohl gar nicht als Vergleich zu taugen.

Warum ich mich in diesen Thread überhaupt eingeklinkt habe, das einige meinten dort soll ein "Großhecht-Puff" für Angler entstehen und das fand ich absurd.

Ausserdem interessiert mich die Region weil ich dort öfter bin, die Leute dort schätze und weiß dass es dort wirtschaftlich manchmal doch nicht so einfach ist.

Sonst wäre ich dort schon längst rübergesiedelt, ich bin in der nähe zu Posen geboren und fühle mich in der Landschaft sehr heimisch..#h

@Thomas, alles klar.Gefunden..|bigeyes


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hier gehts ja rel. heiss her.
Aber, immer schon locker bleiben.
Hab hier auch Kritik eingefahren, aber ich nems locker.
Im Gewässer spielen soviele Faktoren eine Rolle, das ist sehr schwer zu erfassen. Und auch das Wetter 2015 wird eine grosse Rolle spielen aber noch weiss niemand wie es wird.
Es ist ein Versuch, die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben. In zwei oder drei Jahren wird man erste Ergebnisse haben und kann daraus evtl. etwas ableiten für diesen See. Das Ergebniss auf andere Seen zu übertragen schwieriger. Kleine andere Gegebenheiten die kaum beachtet werden können was ganz anderes sinnvoll machen.
Deshalb finde ich Flexibilität ganz sinnvoll. Jeder Fisch auserhalb der Schonzeit und über dem Schonmass hat eins auf die Rübe zu bekommen kanns ja auch nicht sein.
Die Angelei (Angelfischerei):q und Hege ist dermasen komplex das man sie nicht komplett Gesetzlich regeln kann was richtig ist.
Schlussfolgerung meinerseits:
a)Man müsste Bewirtschaftern und b)Anglern mehr Entscheidungsspielraum zugestehen nach dem Motto die kennen sich aus, die wissen schon was sie tun.
Für sowas haben andere Interessengemeindschaften meist eine Vereinigung und nennen das ganze dann Verband |bigeyes
Unglaublich, als Angler könnte man da echt was lernen|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@NedRise
Ich frage nur, weil das Ziel einer fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung überhaupt erst einmal zu bestimmen ist. Allein schon aus der groben Weichenstellung zwischen Fischerei und Angelei fällt diese aufgrund der meist konträren Zielsetzung höchst unterschiedlich aus. 
Danach  kann man dann eine Aussage über den Sinn und Zweck zum Einsatz eines Mittels zur Erreichung des Zieles treffen.
Ohne diese Zielbestimmung zu kennen, ist eine Aussage, wonach man dieses Ziel allein mit der Angelei nicht erreichen zu können ohne jeden Aussagewert.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@DeepDown, ja da hast du recht.Das bezog sich auf die Möhntalsperre, und wird in dem Bericht so defieniert:



> [Die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung der Talsperren erfolgt nach gewässerökologischen und fischereibiologischen Gesichtspunkten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Ob das im Kölpinsee sinnvoll/erfolgreich ist, wird der Feldversuch zeigen!
> Die bloße Ablehnung allein, wird die Frage nie beantworten.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso und lese hier ab jetzt nur noch mit..#h


----------



## Stralsund (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



NedRise schrieb:


> @DeepDown, ja da hast du recht.Das bezog sich auf die Möhntalsperre, und wird in dem Bericht so defieniert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und? Wieso ist es dann irrelevant? Die Studie (simulierte Zahlenspieleren einer fiktiven Hechtpopulation) versagt am Gewässer Möhnesee komplett. An wie vielen Gewässern versagt sie noch - an 1% 10% 90% aller Gewässer? Vielleicht gibt es überhaupt kein Gewässer, an dem ein Entnahmefenster positiven Einfluss hat (außer vllt. im Aquarium im Vorzimmer eines Professors). Wahrscheinlich versagt sie, weil man Klima, Wetter, Kormorane, Fischkrankheiten usw. noch nicht an die Parameter der Studie angepasst hat. :q

Deshalb teile ich den Optimismus nicht, mit dem das Entnahmefenster als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefeiert wird.


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ruhig Blut 

Es wird am Kölpinsee getestet, wenns hinhaut und merklich zur Verbesserung beiträgt ist das doch super.

Erst dann kann man überlegen, ob eine solche Maßnahme auch bei anderen Gewässern Anwendung finden kann. 

Es ist noch nichts mitn Meißel in Granit geschlagen.

Wennst nicht aufgeht wird die Angelegenheit halt wieder revidiert und fertig.

Ohne Praxisversuch wird man nunmal nicht klüger. 

Einzig die Trophäenjäger haben Grund sich aufzuregen, alle anderen:
Abwarten!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Deshalb teile ich den Optimismus nicht, mit dem das Entnahmefenster als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefeiert wird.


Also ich erlebe das viele Gewässer mit Hechten besetzt werden und schon ü 80er selten sind, ein recht klarer Hinweis das Mindestmaße versagten und Überfischung vorliegt.
Aber es ist ja auch nicht wichtig , was Wir meinen.
Das geht uns wohl so wenig an, wie die Farbe in der sie Ihre Boote lackieren.#d
(Klingt härter als es gemeint war )

Das ist halt Sache eines Eigentümers der Fischerei, in diesem Fall wohl die Fischer an der Müritz zu entscheiden was sie für richtig halten.
Die werden sicher auch ein wenig mehr Fachwissen haben, so ganz leichtfertig wird man Ihnen das nicht übertragen haben..

Vielleicht noch mal etwas zu dem Ursprungsgedanken http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Pre...ghaus_Vortrag_VDSFOffenbach_November_2007.pdf


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist halt Sache eines Eigentümers der Fischerei, in diesem Fall wohl die Fischer an der Müritz zu entscheiden was sie für richtig halten.
> Die werden sicher auch ein wenig mehr Fachwissen haben, so ganz leichtfertig wird man Ihnen das nicht übertragen haben..
> 
> Vielleicht noch mal etwas zu dem Ursprungsgedanken http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Pre...ghaus_Vortrag_VDSFOffenbach_November_2007.pdf



Bernd, entschuldige für die Verkürzung,
aber ich glaube einfach nicht , da gestandene Fischer
mal grundsätzlich an dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie zukünftig verstärkt sitzen wollen, das mag anders wo auch anders aussehen, nur um Fischmehl geht's denen woh nicht. Zumal ich irgendwo auch akzeptieren muss, dass der Eigentümer auch Entscheidungen trifft, die mir nicht passen, zumal er ja wohl nach eigenen Bekunden auch zu Korrekturen bereit ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## Stralsund (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja auch nicht wichtig , was Wir meinen.
> Das geht uns wohl so wenig an, wie die Farbe in der sie Ihre Boote lackieren.#d
> (Klingt härter als es gemeint war )
> 
> Das ist halt Sache eines Eigentümers der Fischerei, in diesem Fall wohl die Fischer an der Müritz zu entscheiden was sie für richtig halten.


Du verstehst es nicht. (Klingt weicher, als es gemeint war |splat2

Darum geht es:
Zu verhinden, dass sich der Entnahmefenster-Spuk wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet und letztendlich alle deutschen Gewässer und Fischarten davon betroffen sind, obwohl ein positive Bestandsentwicklung durch Entnahmefenster und Erhöhung des Großfischbestandes überhaupt nicht gesichert ist (siehe Bsp. Möhnesee = Zusammenbruch des Hechtbestandes durch Großhechte). Am Ende brechen bei 90% der Gewässer die Bestände zusammen und bei 10% bleibt status quo bzw. eine Verbesserung, nur weil die C&R'ler reflexartig eine stramme Rute bekommen, wenn sie was von Entnahmefenster und Zurücksetzen von Großfischen hören. Solche C&R'ler haben auch am Möhnesee Großhechte zurückgesetzt unter der Ideologie "Jetzt tun wir dem Gewässer etwas Gutes und setzen die schönen großen Laichhechte zurück". Shizze war's - Zusammenbruch des Hechtbestandes!
Und diese C&R'ler werden nun für jede Pfütze dieses fragwürdige Entnahmefenster fordern, weil es fälschlicherweise als die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gepriesen wird.



			
				Müritzfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Müritzfischer möchten damit auch ein Vorbild für andere Gewässerbewirtschafter sein.



Kommentare von Anglern zum Entnahmefenster an der Müritz:
https://www.facebook.com/mueritzfischer?fref=photo



> Sollte überall praktiziert werden!





> Sollte in Ganz Deutschland , für mehre Fischarten in Kraft treten.





> das sollte in Deutschland Schule machen, und weiteren Verbänden endlich den richtigen Weg zeigen ....





> Vorbildlich, hoffe nur, dass LALLFMeckPom da für die Bodden mitzieht





> Super  sache sollte überall in deutschland so sein bekommen andere Länder doch  auch hin und dann ist bei mir jeder hecht zu groß oder zu klein grins





> Super und das in jedem Bundesland bitte sowie andere Fischarten





> Bitte  auch mal für die Küstengewässer ausdehnen liebe Landesregierung und  vielleicht auch auf andere Fischarten erweitern! (z.B. Zander, Barsch)


usw. |rolleyes

Deshalb ein klares Kontra zur Glorifizierung des Entnahmefensters!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. (Klingt weicher, als es gemeint war |splat2
> 
> Darum geht es:
> Zu verhinden, dass sich der Entnahmefenster-Spuk wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet und letztendlich alle deutschen Gewässer und Fischarten davon betroffen sind, obwohl ein positive Bestandsentwicklung durch Entnahmefenster und Erhöhung des Großfischbestandes überhaupt nicht gesichert ist (siehe Bsp. Möhnesee = Zusammenbruch des Hechtbestandes durch Großhechte). Am Ende brechen bei 90% der Gewässer die Bestände zusammen und bei 10% bleibt status quo bzw. eine Verbesserung, nur weil die C&R'ler reflexartig eine stramme Rute bekommen, wenn sie was von Entnahmefenster und Zurücksetzen von Großfischen hören. Solche C&R'ler haben auch am Möhnesee Großhechte zurückgesetzt unter der Ideologie "Jetzt tun wir dem Gewässer etwas Gutes und setzen die schönen großen Laichhechte zurück". Shizze war's - Zusammenbruch des Hechtbestandes!
> ...


 
 Oh Vorsicht , ich denke tatschlich das so etwas den meisten Gewässern gut tun würde, auch wenn es einzelne Ausnahmen geben mag.
 Müsste ich nun auch der Meinung sein das es alle so machen müssen ?
 Nein, das zu entscheiden ist Sache des Bewirtschafters vor Ort.

 Und es gibt viele Gründe es eben nicht mit dem Fenster zu versuchen. 
 Das beginnt schon bei den Anglern selbst.
 Erstens müsste sie das schon mittragen wollen, zweitens ist  nicht allen klar das sie dann das Angeln auf Großhechte Probleme bereiten kann.
 Ein Bewirtschafter kann zwar wegsehen wollen, letztendlich muss er aber auch das geltende Recht durchsetzen.
 Im Zweifelsfall wird er wohl gegen Angler die vorsätzlich dann immer noch C&R betreiben , dann erst recht vorgehen müssen.
 Denn die Großfische sind dann ja geschützt, was das gezielte Angeln halt verbietet.
 So etwas wie im Ausland bleibt dann immer noch verboten.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Im Prinzip wird genau das passieren, was sich in den Facebook Kommentaren schon andeutet. 

Mal ganz deutlich: Von jetzt ab wird jeder HONK für jeden Fisch an jeder Pfütze was von Entnahmefenster faseln und das breit treten. Na juhuu!!! Das ist doch erst der Anfang. Wie kann man als Angler so dämlich sein, irgendeine weitere Einschränkung zu fordern oder zu bejubeln??? 

Unabhängig aller Argumente, wissenschaftlichen Wissens, persönlicher Vorlieben und und und...ich werde eine solche Einschränkung nicht noch bejubeln.

Was kommt als nächstes- Küchenfenster für Dorsch von 40-55? Die kleinen gehen zurück, die großen kriegt der Schleppnetztrawler?
Oder für Barsch? Nur noch so 15-22,5cm?? Auf dass die ganzen kleinen und die halbgroßen schon ins Fenster fallen?

Hört doch einfach auf zu angeln, wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid, nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu entnehmen.

Und was ich nicht verstehe, die Frage ist ernst gemeint, vielleicht kann unser Müritzfischer die beantworten: Warum darf ich drei (?) mittlere Hechte entnehmen und nicht einen großen? Ich habe den Bestand doch mehr mit diesen dreien als mit dem einen geschädigt. Gut, irgendwer kann dann natürlich keine Trophäe mehr bis zum Erguss grinsend in die Kamera halten. Warum macht man nicht einfach eine kleinere Fangbegrenzung oder ein höheres Maß, wenn man der Meinung ist, da was schützen zu müssen?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wird genau das passieren, was sich in den Facebook Kommentaren schon andeutet.
> 
> Mal ganz deutlich: Von jetzt ab wird jeder HONK für jeden Fisch an jeder Pfütze was von Entnahmefenster faseln und das breit treten. Na juhuu!!! Das ist doch erst der Anfang. Wie kann man als Angler so dämlich sein, irgendeine weitere Einschränkung zu fordern oder zu bejubeln???
> 
> ...


 

Kannst dir selbst beantworten deine Frage, denn drei hechte zu entnehmen ist schon verboten, Regeln der Müritzfischer zur Entnahme lesen verstehen und dann nochmal fragen...#6


Hoffe ja mittlerweile inständig, dass mittlerweile auch jeder mitbekommen hat, dass es 
1. um den Kölpinsee an der Mecklenburger Seenplatte geht
2. es nicht um die Müritz geht, da ja immer wieder erwähnt
und 3. es sich beim Kölpinsee nicht um einen Stausee handelt, wo der Hechtbestand nur durch massiven Besatz am Leben gehalten wurde und die Dicken eben massiven schaden anrichteten, da es entweder die Satzhechte oder die dicken Muttis gab!


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Jut, dann sind es halt 2. Die Aussage bleibt die gleiche.

Aber immer macht mal.

Und ich verstehe durchaus, dass es nur um einen See geht. Aber das ist doch nur der Anfang, wenn ich mir das Gekrähe auf Facebook und sonstwo angucke und den Jubel darüber, weiß ich doch ganz genau, was daraus folgt.

Und nein, ich nehm im Jahr vielleicht 5 Hechte mit, die meisten fallen ins oder knapp unters Küchenfenster. 

Aber diese Entscheidung treffe ich und nicht irgendeine hirnrissige Bestimmung.


----------



## NedRise (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Deshalb teile ich den Optimismus nicht, mit dem das Entnahmefenster als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefeiert wird.



Hallo,

als eierlegende Wollmilchsau sehe, ich das ganze auch nicht, es ist doch vorerst nur ein Versuch und das nur an einem Gewässer, und aus der Luft gegriffen ist es ja auch nicht.

Mir fehlt wirklich die Kompetenz das richtig einzuschätzen was die ökologischen Auswirkungen angeht.

Das manche sich in ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit eingeschränkt sehen, was die Entnahme angeht kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Allerdings darf der Bewirtschafter die gesetzlichen Schonmasse anheben. Als Vereinsangler aus NRW weiss ich auch wie absurd es ist den Kölpinsee als "Hechtangelpuff" etc. zu bezeichnen nur weil dort ein Entnahmefenster eingeführt wird.

Abgesehen davon sind die gesetzlichen Schonmasse viel zu niedrig, nicht gefühlt sondern tatsächlich, und dienen nur dazu dem Angler zu ermöglichen so viel Fisch wie möglich zu entnehmen.

Sollten das Fenster nicht funktionieren werden es die Müritzfischer schon merken.

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu geschrieben und bin jetzt raus..|wavey:


----------



## feko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung auch nicht,
in anderen Ländern ist der Hecht noch stärker geschützt.
Nochmal,es ist Sache des Bewirtschaftes Mindestmaße und Gewässerordnungen fest zu legen,zT zumindist.
Es betrifft ein Gewässer.

An anderen Gewässern werden Mindestmaße angehoben,oder Fanglimits verschärft,Angelzeiten vorgeschrieben usw.

Es ist Sache des Bewirtschafters...ob es einigen paßt oder nicht,ist da erst mal egal.
vg


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Jut, dann sind es halt 2. Die Aussage bleibt die gleiche.
> 
> Aber immer macht mal.
> 
> ...


 

Dann kann man jubeln oder krähen wie man will, der Bewirtschafter entscheidet und zwar im Sinne seiner Gewässer!


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Weil an Talsperren wegen fehlender Laichmöglichkeit Hechtbestand praktisch nur mit Besatz erhalten werden kann - und das Fenster ausdrücklich nur an Gewässern mit entsprechenden Laichmöglichkeiten Sinn macht und dabei dann auch mittel/langfristig auf Besatz verzichtet werden kann.
> 
> 2 komplett unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel.



Hi, Jain, natürlich ist es ein grundlegender Unterschied ob ich ein Gewässer mit guten schlechten oder fehlenden Laichbedingungen habe, aber im Möhnesee sollen neben den relativ vielen großen, auch viele kleine Hechte vorhanden gewesen sein, die theoretisch hätten nachwachsen können - in der Praxis hat sie scheinbar irgendetwas davon abgehalten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> Mal ganz deutlich: Von jetzt ab wird jeder HONK für jeden Fisch an jeder  Pfütze was von Entnahmefenster faseln und das breit treten. Na juhuu!!!  Das ist doch erst der Anfang. Wie kann man als Angler so dämlich sein,  irgendeine weitere Einschränkung zu fordern oder zu bejubeln???
> 
> Unabhängig aller Argumente, wissenschaftlichen Wissens, persönlicher  Vorlieben und und *und...ich werde eine solche Einschränkung nicht noch  bejubeln.*


Ich auch nicht!
Was dort eingeführt werden soll, also das "Entnahmefenster", ist einfach (erzwungenes) Catch&Release durch die Hintertür!
Dafür gibt es anscheinend eine Mehrheit von "Honks", die dieses vorbehaltlos bejubeln.
Wie ich bereits schon zuvor geschrieben habe, ist es natürlich Sache des Bewirtschafters, solche fragwürdigen, angeblich den Bestand verbessernde Maßnahmen, einzuführen.
Dieses aber noch als Vorbildhaft hinzustellen, sicher nicht!
Was mich immer noch interessiert, wie haben die es hingekriegt, auch den Karpfen mit einem Kapitalenentnahmeverbot auszustatten?
Wie weit haben die die zuständigen Fischereibehörden im Griff, dass ihnen solche Zugeständnisse gemacht werden, die wohl in anderen Bundesländern unmöglich wären?
Davon träumen doch die Hantas, ihrem Lieblingsfisch landauf, landab, einen besonders schützenswerten Status zu verpassen!

@50er Jäger, dich würde ich gerne fragen?
Bist du mit einem Berufsfischer verwandschaftlich, oder geschäftlich, verbunden?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!
> Was dort eingeführt werden soll, also das "Entnahmefenster", ist einfach (erzwungenes) Catch&Release durch die Hintertür!
> *Dafür gibt es anscheinend eine Mehrheit von "Honks", die dieses vorbehaltlos bejubeln.*
> 
> ...



Darum geht es doch nur - dicke Meterhechte als Aushängeschild.
Die Logik ist abenteuerlich: man will, dass die wenigen richtig Dicken noch dicker werden, um gleichzeitig die nachwachsenden Dicken (Küchenfenster) konzentriert auszumerzen,

das nenne ich mal ein wissenschaftlich logisch durchgeführtes Experiment...weiter so - am besten Bundesweit 

R.S.

P.S: In der Muppetshow gibt es den "verrückten Professor" und seinen hörigen, leicht dümmlichen, rothaarigen Erfüllungsgegilfen, denen ständig Ihre Experimente um die Ohren fliegen...|muahah:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!
> Was dort eingeführt werden soll, also das "Entnahmefenster", ist einfach (erzwungenes) Catch&Release durch die Hintertür!
> Dafür gibt es anscheinend eine Mehrheit von "Honks", die dieses vorbehaltlos bejubeln.
> Wie ich bereits schon zuvor geschrieben habe, ist es natürlich Sache des Bewirtschafters, solche fragwürdigen, angeblich den Bestand verbessernde Maßnahmen, einzuführen.
> ...


 

Kannst du gerne fragen, nix Verwandt und nix Verschwägert#6

Nur Angel ich in den Gerwässern der Müritzfischer seit über 20 Jahren. In den letzten Jahren nicht mehr so intensiv da ich beruflich in Hannover gelandet bin, aber gerade deshalb sage ich ja, dass die Arbeit die die Jungs dort machen hervorragend ist, denn ich habe den direkten Vergleich zwischen den gewässern der Müritzfischer und denen hier in Hannover, von der Bewirtschaftung, von den Regeln sowie vom Fischbestand überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.
Man hat hier in Hannover auch recht große Seen, welche meiner meinung nach aber aufgrund der regeln eben nur noch als Besatzteiche zu sehen sind wo im Frühjahr eingesetzt wird was im laufe des Jahres dann weggefangen werden kann-Puffangeln!
Kein Wunder, wenn ich mir alleine die Infoveranstaltung des Vereins ansehe wenn man seine Papiere bekommt, und dann die Regeln, vorallem die Mindestmaße!
Deshalb bin ich vollstens von den Müritzfischern überzeugt, denn dort kann ich in super Natur angeln, Fisch fangen und wenn ich diesen entnehme zum verzehr auch nicht denken, oh man nun ist nix mehr drin!
Das Entnahmefenster spielt mir auch in die Karten, da ich früher der Familie oft und stolz meine Fänge präsentiert habe, heute ist angeln für mich Entspannung, draußen sein in der Natur, egal ob was beißt oder nicht.
Sollte mal die passende Größe bei sein entnehme ich mal einen Fisch, beißt ein richtig Kapitaler bin ich nun auch durch die Regel nochmal zusätzlich geschützt, wenn ich diesen wieder frei lasse.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Taxi und Rheinspezie

Wie kommt ihr immer darauf das dort Sachen ablaufen die nicht genehmigt wurden?
Glaubt ihr dort werden tausende Angelkarten verkauft mit Regeln die ohne Genehmigung sind? Auch solche leute wie euch gibs in der Müritzregion und die hätten dann die sache bestimmt entlarvt oder?
Trotzdem ist das Küchenfenster seit Jahren vorhanden.


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, brauche ich in MV dafür eine behördliche Genehmigung? Hier in NRW nicht. 

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, brauche ich in MV dafür eine behördliche Genehmigung? Hier in NRW nicht.
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Ob man eine Genehmigung braucht keine Ahnung, aber es muss eben schon alles rechtskonform sein, kann sich so ein großer Bewirtschafter doch gar nicht leisten, ohne den rechtlichen Rahmen und Fundamente solche Sachen aufzustellen...


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ob man eine Genehmigung braucht keine Ahnung, aber es muss eben schon alles rechtskonform sein, kann sich so ein großer Bewirtschafter doch gar nicht leisten, ohne den rechtlichen Rahmen und Fundamente solche Sachen aufzustellen...



Hi, das denke ich mir bei  Behörden, Ämtern, Wirtschaftsunternehmen und deren Managern auch immer, wobei ich inzwischen fast den Eindruck habe, dass doch viele mit dem Grundsatz arbeiten "Wo kein Kläger... 
-  da ist rechtsfreier Raum!":q

Natürlich wird es trotz des fehlenden Genehmigungszwanges, sinnvoll sein sich vorher mit den Fischereibehörden abzustimmen, mindestens aber auf eine Überprüfung von deren Seite vorbereitet zu sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch nur - dicke Meterhechte als Aushängeschild.
> Die Logik ist abenteuerlich: man will, dass die wenigen richtig Dicken noch dicker werden, um gleichzeitig die nachwachsenden Dicken (Küchenfenster) konzentriert auszumerzen,
> 
> das nenne ich mal ein wissenschaftlich logisch durchgeführtes Experiment...weiter so - am besten Bundesweit
> ...


 
 Ist schon arg beleidigend oder?
 Einst ging man noch weiter, wenn man eine neue Idee ablehnte.
 Wer etwas behauptete was Andere nicht hören wollten, wurde von den "Dummen" dann verbrannt.

 Neue Gedanken haben es nie leicht und viele sind auch falsch, aber so etwas pauschal abzulehnen oder ihre Schöpfer zu beleidigen ist ein Zeichen von wahrer  Dummheit.
 Möglicherweise auch Starrsinn.

 Sollte es aber Weisheit sein, schreib doch mal, wenn Du von den internationalen Fischereifachkräften eingeladen wirst, "Dein Wissen" vorzutragen.

 Reicht es nicht, sich vernünftig über unterschiedliche Meinungen auszutauschen ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ist schon arg beleidigend oder?
> Einst ging man noch weiter, wenn man eine neue Idee ablehnte.
> Wer etwas behauptete was Andere nicht hören wollten, wurde von den "Dummen" dann verbrannt.
> 
> ...


 

Er redet ja auch vom ausmerzen im Küchenfenster befindlichen Fischen, somit zeigt sich doch schon das er null verstanden hat von der Sache.
Oder nicht versteht was er gelesen hat in den Studien von Herrn Ahrlinghaus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Fakten gegen Fanatismus.........


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Ist schon arg beleidigend oder?
> Einst ging man noch weiter, wenn man eine neue Idee ablehnte.
> Wer etwas behauptete was Andere nicht hören wollten, wurde von den "Dummen" dann verbrannt.*
> 
> ...



Tun wir doch die ganze Zeit - Pro und Contra Küchenfenster !

R.S.
.....und Petri ! |wavey:


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Möchte jemand eine Ausbildung zum Fischwirt Fischwirtschaftsmeister...etc.

Stehe euch gern per PM zur verfügung und helfe gerne weiter.







Ps: Seit einigen tagen lesen hier etliche Bf's mit,die "ergüsse" die sich hier z.t. niederlegen hat auch die Bf' Szene nicht "kalt" gelassen.  

lg


----------



## lausi97 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



gründler schrieb:


> Möchte jemand eine Ausbildung zum Fischwirt Fischwirtschaftsmeister...etc.
> 
> Stehe euch gern per PM zur verfügung und helfe gerne weiter.
> 
> ...



so ist es..........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe den Schöpfer des Küchenfensters nicht beleidigt (wer ist das denn eigentlich?), sondern meine Argumente deutlich hervorgehoben - überspitzt gesagt werden nachwachsende Fische innerhalb des Küchenfensters zur Entnahme freigegeben und seltene Großfische sowie Untermaßige geschont ( wenn sie denn ein Zurücksetzen überleben sollten ). Das finde ich und auch Andere nicht nachvollziehbar innerhalb gesicherter Reproduktion .


 
Mal im Klartext:
Wäre es in Deutschland möglich, sich als Fischereirechte-Inhaber öffentlich dazu zu bekennen, dass es das Ziel ist, ein Gewässer durch die vermehrte Ansiedelung von Großfischen attraktiver für C&R-Angler zu machen, bräuchte man die ganze verschwurbelte Argumentation um Laichfisch etc. nicht.

In meinem Verein haben die Angler mit großer Mehrheit dafür gestimmt, in einem See einen Küchenkorridor für Karpfen einzuführen, um ein attraktives Großfischrevier zu schaffen. Den Korridor hat man uns seitens der Behörden leider wieder gestrichen. Der Grund war, dass uns keine stichhaltigen Argumente für den Korridor einfielen. Hätte es diese gegeben, hätten wir sie verwendet, ganz unabhängig vom eigentliche Ziel. Da sind die Raubfischfreunde offensichtlich besser dran.


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... um ein attraktives Großfischrevier zu schaffen. Den Korridor hat man uns seitens der Behörden leider wieder gestrichen...



Dieses "leider" bewirkt, zusammen mit Deinem Usernamen, bei mir etwas für Verwunderung. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass die Entscheidung der Behörde in Deinem Sinne ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Dieses "leider" bewirkt, zusammen mit Deinem Usernamen, bei mir etwas für Verwunderung. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass die Entscheidung der Behörde in Deinem Sinne ist.



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Dieses "leider" bewirkt, zusammen mit Deinem Usernamen, bei mir etwas für Verwunderung. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass die Entscheidung der Behörde in Deinem Sinne ist.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Nein, das ist sie überhaupt nicht. 

Wo ist der Gegensatz zwischen Naturverbundenheit und C&R?


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich glaube es ging um Natur und die Nutzung eines Gewässers als "Puff" für Wasserschweine in möglichst kapitaler Größe...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ging um Natur und die Nutzung eines Gewässers als "Puff" für Wasserschweine in möglichst kapitaler Größe...


 
Welchen Schaden richten die Kapitalen für den Rest an? Antwort: Keinen! Alles ok.

Anders sieht es bzgl. der Diskussion aus, in welche Gewässer z.B. Karpfen (oder Forellen, Waller, ...) besetzt werden sollten. Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hi, sie binden Biomasse, teilweise über sehr lange Zeiträume. Die Größe ist da von untergeordneter Bedeutung, jedoch so größer der Fisch um so weniger natürliche gefahren, also Möglichkeiten des Gewässers das alles selbst zu regulieren. Sauerstoffarmut unter ner dicken Eisdecke vielleicht noch ausgenommen.

Habe ich einen See, der 5 Tonnen Fische ernähren kann, und sind davon 4,5Tonnen (große) Karpfen, fehlt es mit Sicherheit an Grundlagen für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Langsam wird die Diskussion echt peinlich!!!

Mit Fakten hat das wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.

Wird Zeit den Trööt zu schließen, bevor das hier noch mehr "nicht Angler" lesen und uns womöglich noch alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sie binden Biomasse, teilweise über sehr lange Zeiträume. Die Größe ist da von untergeordneter Bedeutung, jedoch so größer der Fisch um so weniger natürliche gefahren, also Möglichkeiten des Gewässers das alles selbst zu regulieren. Sauerstoffarmut unter ner dicken Eisdecke vielleicht noch ausgenommen.
> 
> Habe ich einen See, der 5 Tonnen Fische ernähren kann, und sind davon 4,5Tonnen (große) Karpfen, fehlt es mit Sicherheit an Grundlagen für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
So einfach ist die Welt eben nicht. Um hier zu einer tragfähigen Bewertung zu kommen, muss man viele Faktoren betrachten.

Der Hecht steht in der Nahrungskette recht weit oben und verhält sich kannibalistisch. Großhechte verdrängen bestenfalls Artgenossen.

Und bzgl. der Karpfen: Da hängt halt vieles vom Gewässer ab. Im fränkischen Weiher ist das Risiko der Artenverdrängung sehr begrenzt. Deshalb gibt es für diese Gewässer schließlich auch keine Hegepflicht.


----------



## feko (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sie binden Biomasse, teilweise über sehr lange Zeiträume. Die Größe ist da von untergeordneter Bedeutung, jedoch so größer der Fisch um so weniger natürliche gefahren, also Möglichkeiten des Gewässers das alles selbst zu regulieren. Sauerstoffarmut unter ner dicken Eisdecke vielleicht noch ausgenommen.
> 
> Habe ich einen See, der 5 Tonnen Fische ernähren kann, und sind davon 4,5Tonnen (große) Karpfen, fehlt es mit Sicherheit an Grundlagen für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand.
> 
> Grüße JK



Sehr gute Sätze!
sowas kann unter Umständen auch zu eine Katastrophe führen,
nämlich das ein Gewässer *umkippt*
Durch falsche Gewässerbewirtschaftung passiert so was schon mal.
vg


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Studien zum Thema gibt es ja reichlich...
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...YQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFN0k8L8bnCSq6z4StuyMKKm71gEA


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



feko schrieb:


> Sehr gute Sätze!
> sowas kann unter Umständen auch zu eine Katastrophe führen,
> nämlich das ein Gewässer *umkippt*
> Durch falsche Gewässerbewirtschaftung passiert so was schon mal.
> vg



Vergesst den Nährstoffeintrag durch Füttern nicht.

Massiver Karpfenbesatz in einem Natursee hat größere Auswirkungen, als einmal im Jahr für die Meute Forellen reinzuschmeißen.

M.m.

R.S.

P.S: Back to Topic : die Hechte freut´s natürlich :m


----------



## feko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Natürlich,mein Beitrag war auch auf Karpfen gemünzt,darum gings ja auch ein paar Absätze vorher wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Davon abgesehen,ich wiederhole nochmal:
Das Küchenfenster der Hechte ist vom Bewirtschafter festgelegt,
da gibt es nix dran zu rütteln.
Da kann 47 Seiten lang gejammert werden,es ändert nichts.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Was als Editorial in der neuen Fisch&Fang steht wird hier einigen gar nicht gefallen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wieso?
Weil die das ebenso positiv sehen wie manche hier und das nach Wochen Diskussion bei uns auch bei sich veröffentlichen?

Ich find das gut...


----------



## Ruti Island (17. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich finde es auch gut, dass sie es thematisieren. Ist ja auch eine große Sache und je nachdem wie es läuft kann es noch größere Auswirkungen haben. Deshalb mache ich hier ja auch auf den Beitrag aufmerksam.

Dennoch wird es einigen nicht gefallen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo Ruti Island,

 ja und was steht denn jetzt da in der F&F? Nur die Meinung von Dr. Arlinghaus oder auch eine Kommentierung zur Situation in Niedersachsen? Oder gar noch was anderes?

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Carassius venator (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die Meinung von Dr. Arlinghaus ist seine eigene Meinung und hat nichts mit den gesetzlich geregelten *B*estimmungen in Niedersachsen zu tun. 

Das musste er sich auch im letzten Jahr auf einer Gewässerwarte-Fortbildung im LV Weser-Ems am Schluss seines Referats anhören, wobei nicht entscheidend ist, was jeder von uns gerne möchte, sondern welche gesetzlichen oder Verbands-Vorgaben es nun einmal gibt.


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen hat zum Entnahmefenster entsprechend veröffentlicht.

Um denjenigen seiner Vereine, die das wollen, das entsprechende Rüstzeug mitzugeben - sowas ist eben (ausnahmsweise mal) gute Verbandsarbeit (keiner wird gezwungen, wer aber will, kriegt Hilfe):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559


----------



## Ruti Island (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ja und was steht denn jetzt da in der F&F? Nur die Meinung von Dr. Arlinghaus oder auch eine Kommentierung zur Situation in Niedersachsen? Oder gar noch was anderes?




Es wird kurz die Studie von Arlinghaus erläutert und dann der daraus resultierende Versuch der Müritzfischer und an welchen Gewässern es bereits ein Entnahmefenster gibt. Abschließend schreibt Autor Arndt Bünting, dass er sich wünscht, dass möglichst viele diesen Vorbildern folgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Auf die Niedersachsen und die Umsetzung Dümmer sowie die Müritzfischer und deren Umsetzung des Fensters (was bei uns ja schon vor Wochen durchdiskutiert wurde) haben sie bei FuF auch hingewiesen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo Thomas
Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen hat zum Entnahmefenster entsprechend veröffentlicht.




Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann haben in Niedersachsen in Bezug auf "Entnahmefenster" neue Überlegungen Platz gegriffen. Dem entsprechend soll die einschlägige Internetseite zwischenzeitlich gelöscht worden sein.

Wäre interessant die Hintergründe zu kennen, die zu diesem Meinungsumschwung geführt haben. Vermute "überzeugende Argumente" von Ministeriumsseite.

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur einer Falschmeldung aufgesessen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Wäre mir neu, ich check das aber ab.
Am Dümmer gilt das jedenfalls noch für Hecht und Zander..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hatten die Diskussion auch. Unser Gewässerwart ist strikt dagegen, weil er Angst vor PETA hat. Aus fischereilicher Sicht hält er bei uns das Entnahmefenster für richtig. Außerdem hat unser LandesFischereiVerband letztes Jahr bei einer Versammlung in Dülmen dringend davon abgeraten.


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die Anwendung des Entnahmefensters wurde in den Entwurf für die neue Hessische Fischereiverordnung aufgenommen und zudem soll das Mindestmaß um 5cm erhöht werden. 
Ich war ja zunächst kein Freund des Entnahmefensters weil es einfach eine weitere Einschränkung für uns Angler ist. Doch jedes Mal wenn ich einen abgeschlagenen Meter sehe könnte ich kotzen und das Gefühl überwiegt einfach.
Wenn das dann tatsächlich umgesetzt würde, wäre ich außerordentlich erfreut.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist ein Entnahmefenster zu begrüßen. Man sollte aber auch bedenken, daß sehr alte Fische nicht mehr viel zur Erhaltung beitragen.
Einen 100 cm Hecht setzte ich auch grundsätzlich wieder zurück. Ich hätte aber keine Bedenken einen 125er abzuschlagen, denn dessen Zeit neigt sich langsam gegen das Ende und besonders viel zur Arterhaltung trägt der nicht mehr bei. Aber bis jetzt kam ich nicht in die Verlegenheit, da meine "Bestmarke" bei 118 cm liegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich ist ein Entnahmefenster zu begrüßen. Man sollte aber auch bedenken, daß sehr alte Fische nicht mehr viel zur Erhaltung beitragen.
> Einen 100 cm Hecht setzte ich auch grundsätzlich wieder zurück. Ich hätte aber keine Bedenken einen 125er abzuschlagen, denn dessen Zeit neigt sich langsam gegen das Ende und besonders viel zur Arterhaltung trägt der nicht mehr bei. Aber bis jetzt kam ich nicht in die Verlegenheit, da meine "Bestmarke" bei 118 cm liegt.
> ...




 Einspruch, der Beitrag versucht die Einflussnahme.
 Erstens hat Alter nur bedingt mit Größe zu tun.
 Zweitens ist nur eine Vermutung das die Anzahl befruchteter Eier den Nachteil Ihrer geringerer Größe auch in der Natur.
 ausgleicht.

 Eins aber ist sicher, die Natur hat die Hechte groß werden lassen, und selbst große Hechte laichen noch erfolgreich.
 Oder wie Andere meinen,  die laichen erfolgreicher.


----------



## René F (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Es geht auch nicht darum, wie viel Nachwuchs die großen Exemplare produzieren, sondern um die Qualität, sprich um deren Gene.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Einspruch, der Beitrag versucht die Einflussnahme.
> Erstens hat Alter nur bedingt mit Größe zu tun.
> Zweitens ist nur eine Vermutung das die Anzahl befruchteter Eier den Nachteil Ihrer geringerer Größe auch in der Natur.
> ausgleicht.
> ...



Hallo,

sicher kann man Alter/Größe nicht unbedingt gleichsetzen aber meist ist der große Fisch auch der, der schon etliche Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat.
Trifft jetzt zwar nicht direkt auf Hechte zu, aber meiner Meinung nach schon vergleichbar: "Lachsfische, Biologie und Aquakultur von Martin Hochleithner" darin wird darauf eingegangen, daß länger als 3-5 Jahre die Laichfische nicht genutzt werden, da die Qualität des Spermas und die Anzahl der Eier dann deutlich abnimmt, und das würde bei Forellen  ein Alter von etwa 6-8 Jahren betreffen und wäre etwa die Hälfte ihrer Lebenserwartung.
Wieso sollte es bei einer vergleichbaren deutlich älteren Hechtmutti anders sein?
Die besten Laichfische sind nunmal die im mittleren Größenbereich. Auch hier tickt die biologische Uhr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



René F schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, wie viel Nachwuchs die großen Exemplare produzieren, sondern um die Qualität, sprich um deren Gene.




Hallo,

ja, und die Gene hat der große/alte Fisch schon etliche Jahre lang weitergegeben.
Und die Qualität läßt eben im Alter nach.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Beim Hecht sehe ich das Problem, dass man in das Geschlechterverhältnis eingreifen kann. Ein oberes Maß von beispielsweise 100 oder 110 cm werden überwiegend oder nur weibliche Hechte erreichen, während die Milchner ab Erreichen des unteren Maßes zum Abschuss freigegeben sind und zeitlebens nicht herauswachsen können.
Ein stark befischter Bestand besteht dann sehr schnell aus unnatürlich vielen und alten Weibern.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher kann man Alter/Größe nicht unbedingt gleichsetzen aber meist ist der große Fisch auch der, der schon etliche Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat.
> Trifft jetzt zwar nicht direkt auf Hechte zu, aber meiner Meinung nach schon vergleichbar: "Lachsfische, Biologie und Aquakultur von Martin Hochleithner" darin wird darauf eingegangen, daß länger als 3-5 Jahre die Laichfische nicht genutzt werden, da die Qualität des Spermas und die Anzahl der Eier dann deutlich abnimmt, und das würde bei Forellen ein Alter von etwa 6-8 Jahren betreffen und wäre etwa die Hälfte ihrer Lebenserwartung.
> ...


 Wie kann man Fischzucht und Natur vergleichen.
 Ist ja so als wenn bei Wildrindern die Milchmenge wichtiger wäre als die Erfahrung einer alten Kuh.:q

 In der Fischzucht geht es darum handliche Laichtiere zu haben.
 Weiter spielt die mögliche  Befruchtungsquote eine hohe Rolle und nicht die Größe der aus ihnen schlüpfenden Fischbrut.

 Es ist halt Zucht, wo mangelnde Qualität mit abgestimmt perfekten Startbedingungen ausgeglichen werden kann.
 Von den "besseren" Genen, oder erfahrenerer Elterntiere mal abgesehen, was wird draußen wohl Vorteil sein?
 Haben ein paar % mehr befruchtete Eier dort auch Vorteile, wenn die Konkurrenz beim Schlupf schon deutlich größer ist?
 Draußen sind halt so oder so 99,9 % über, also auch Futter für die Größeren. 

 Nun ja, wer die großen Schützt wird sicher vorrangig die Weibchen schützen.
 Wer wie bislang Mindestmaße verwendet schützt vorrangig die Milchner und verbessert gleichzeitig die Lebensbedingungen für die überlebenden Weibchen.

 Ich weiß nicht was richtig immer richtig ist, das hat halt alles Tücken und sollte eher im Einzelfall betrachtet werden.
 Nur eins erscheint mir nicht richtig, pauschal zu glauben man wisse was richtig sei.
 Richtig ist das was die Natur vorsah, also kleinere Männchen und Hechtdamen die auch groß werden.


----------



## fischbär (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass so ein Fenster auch den Vorteil hat, dass man endlich mal einen richtig dicken Fisch angelt!
Und ganz unabhängig: große Räuber fressen auch große Fische. Damit wirken sie der Verbuttung des Gewässers entgegen.
Ist also durchweg gut, so ein Fenster.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

mal so, was passiert in dem Fenster?
 eine Unter und eine Obergrenze wurde festgelegt.
 alles über der Untergrenze kann entnommen werden, da bleiben im Teich nur´, die die schon die Obergrenze überschritten haben, alles was nachwächst wird ab erreichen der Untergrenze eigentlich entnommen, weil R zweifelhaft ist, damit bliebt nur das im Teich was a) noch zu klein und ab Einführung des Fensters schon über der Obergrenze war und das was am Haken vorbei kommt. Na ich sehe da oben in Abhängigkeit von einéigen Faktoren nicht viel ankommen, solange ich nicht unabhängig davon gesetzlich legitimiert zurücksetzen darf.
 Die Betrachtung, dass Fische mittleren Alters, für die Nachzucht die Besseren seien halte ich für fischereiwirtschaftliche Betrachtung, was an dem Laich älterer Fsiche schlechter sein soll, k.A. über welche Qualität reden
 wir dabei überhaupt?
 Gruß A.


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Einem Minitümpel ist damit sicher nicht geholfen, das stimmt. Aber in einem halbwegs großen See kommt eine Menge bis 90 cm am Haken vorbei. Und man kann das Fenster ja nach Belieben verkleinern.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich gilt doch: je älter ein Lebewesen wird, desto mehr lassen seine Leistungen nach, auf allen Gebieten. Wieso sollte das gerade bei Hechten anders sein?
Aber wir debattieren hier (streiten möchte ich nicht sagen) um des Kaisers Bart.
Ich war mal, ist schon einige Zeit her, auf einen Lehrgang der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg. Dort referierte u.A. Dr. Bayrle über den Unsinn von Hechtbesatz und den dafür unnütz ausgegebenen Summen für Besatz durch Vereine o.Ä. .
Grundaussage war, daß wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht zusagt, er sich in diesem problemlos selbst erhält und ein Besatz kein Plus bei den Fangergebnissen bringt. Ein Gewässer verträgt eine gewisse Anzahl von Hechten und diese wird auch immer vorhanden sein auch unabhängig der Entnahme. Eine stärkere Entnahme wird durch ein stärkeres Aufkommen der Hechte wieder ausgeglichen. Ein Besatz wäre allenfalls nach einem Fischsterben nötig.
Ich dachte damals erst: das ist wieder so ein akademisches Gerede, fernab der Realität. Dann fiel mir unsere Baggersee ein. Dieser ist etwa 30 Hektar groß. Als wir den kauften, wollte unser damaliger Vorstand unbedingt ein gutes Zandergewässer daraus machen (Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand hatten wir eh genug, auch heute noch) also wurden zehn Jahre lang keine Hechte besetzt, sondern als Raubfische nur Zander. Es wurden in diesen zehn Jahren jedes Jahr zwischen 120 und 150 maßige Hechte gefangen (und natürlich auch entnommen, was anderes war damals undenkbar). Die Größen waren querbeet vom damaligen Mindestmaß 50 cm bis zu 120 cm Riesen; zwei bis drei, im Zehnjahreszeitraum, auch darüber.
Nachdem sich mit Zandern nie viel tat, wurden nach zehn Jahren wieder auch Hechte besetzt. Es blieb aber, trotz Hechtbesatz weiterhin bei den 120 - 150 Hechten pro Jahr.
Als ich das bedacht hatte, stellt ich fest, das der Vortragende ja recht hatte. Wir hatten, unbeabsichtigt, einen "Versuch" durchgeführt, der die Ausführungen des Referenten untermauerte.
Was ich damit sagen will; mit der heutigen, doch verbreiteten selektiven, oder auch gar keiner, Entnahme (vor vierzig Jahren undenkbar), ist es überhaupt notwendig den Hecht besonders zu schützen?
Ich bin nur nebenbei Hechtangler und meine Anzahl, wie oft ich auf Hecht angle hat sich in den letzten vierzig/fünfzig Jahren nicht viel verändert, ist eher etwas weniger geworden und doch fange ich heutzutage aber gut und gerne die doppelte Anzahl an Hechten wie früher. Gut, mag auch daran liegen, daß ich nur noch mit der Spinnangel auf Hecht unterwegs bin, aber daß es weniger oder auch weniger große Hechte gibt wie früher, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass so ein Fenster auch den Vorteil hat, dass man endlich mal einen richtig dicken Fisch angelt!
> Und ganz unabhängig: große Räuber fressen auch große Fische. Damit wirken sie der Verbuttung des Gewässers entgegen.
> Ist also durchweg gut, so ein Fenster.




 Nur Vorteile?
 Na ja, große Hechte räumen auch ganz ordentlich unter den Halbstarken auf.
 Sei weisen daneben kaum noch ein Wachstum auf und reduzieren andere Nutzfische.
 Wer in Ertragsmengen denkt, der wird das nicht als Vorteil sehen.

 Dort wo Angelteiche durch viel zu viel fangreifen Besatz für die Angler bewirtschaftet werden, auch da wird man einen "gesunden-Hechtbestand der versucht aufzuräumen nicht schätzen.

 Nebenbei in Deutschland, hat man nicht das Recht sich über den Fang eines geschützten Fisches zu freuen.
 Das der Großhecht dann aus Versehen gefangen wurde, hat dem Fänger dann   peinlich zu sein.
 Da sollte man sich den Stolz dann Verkneifen, weil man sie halt nicht mehr gezielt befischen darfst.
 Das ist dann rechtlich nichts anderes als gezielt auf untermaßige Fische zu angeln.
 Also etwas was durchaus mächtig Ärger einbringen kann.

 Vergleicht das mal mit Jemanden der gezielt mit Wurm auf untermaßige Forellen angelt um sie dann frei zu lassen, wobei nicht wenige verangelt werden und dann noch stolz verkündet wie Erfolgreich er viele Forellen so fing.

 Anders als in anderen Ländern ist in Deutschland Angeln aus Spass keine anerkannte Begründung Fische zu fangen.
 Da ist es nicht ganz leicht Angeln und Naturschutz besser in Einklang zu bringen. 
 Bei uns hat ein Angler zu nutzen was geht.
 Rechtlich ist Jeder Angler ein Fischer, der sich nicht zu viele eigene Gedanken um Naturschutz und Arterhalt machen sollte.
 Rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten ist eher nicht Vorgesehen, vor allem nicht durch den Gesetzgeber gedeckt.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich gilt doch: je älter ein Lebewesen wird, desto mehr lassen seine Leistungen nach, auf allen Gebieten. Wieso sollte das gerade bei Hechten anders sein?
> 
> ...



Ist das so?
Warum regieren uns dann nicht 18 Jährige die dann schon 2-4 Kinder haben.

Ist so ähnlich wie die Fische die das erste Mal laichen, auch das muss ja nicht unbedingt gleich ein Erfolg sein.
Die meisten Tiere haben längere Zeiten in denen sie Nachwuchs zeugen können.
Einige Arten brauchen gar das Wissen und die Größe der Großeltern also der ganz Alten um zu überleben.

Aber zurück zum Hecht.
Größere Hechte geben Ihren Nachwuchs so etwas wie Wohlstand mit.
(Ihre Größe ist so etwas wie der  erreichter Wohlstand der Mutter.
 Verglichen mit uns, ist es dem Nachwuchs zunächst eine gute Ausbildung und dann noch Geld mitzugeben)
Die Eier sind größer, Ihr Nachwuchs ist besser abgesichert und konkurrenzstärker und er verhungert nicht gleich wenn er nicht sofort etwas selbst zu fressen findet.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das Ihre Eier weniger oft gesund sind, wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann das sie weniger ungestüm bei Eiablage, Zeitpunkt und Partnerwahl sind.


----------



## jranseier (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal so, was passiert in dem Fenster?
> eine Unter und eine Obergrenze wurde festgelegt.
> alles über der Untergrenze kann entnommen werden, da bleiben im Teich nur´, die die schon die Obergrenze überschritten haben, alles was nachwächst wird ab erreichen der Untergrenze eigentlich entnommen, weil R zweifelhaft ist, damit bliebt nur das im Teich was a) noch zu klein und ab Einführung des Fensters schon über der Obergrenze war und das was am Haken vorbei kommt. Na ich sehe da oben in Abhängigkeit von einéigen Faktoren nicht viel ankommen, solange ich nicht unabhängig davon gesetzlich legitimiert zurücksetzen darf.



Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dann ist das Entnahmefenster zu groß. Dann müsste man es halt von 55-90cm z.B. auf 60-80cm reduzieren, somit würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigen, dass genügend Fische durchs Entnahmefenster schlüpfen.

ranseier


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



jranseier schrieb:


> Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dann ist das Entnahmefenster zu groß. Dann müsste man es halt von 55-90cm z.B. auf 60-80cm reduzieren, somit würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigen, dass genügend Fische durchs Entnahmefenster schlüpfen.
> 
> ranseier



und wenn das nicht reicht, wird dann auf 69-70 cm reduziert ?#d|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Größere Hechte geben Ihren Nachwuchs so etwas wie Wohlstand mit.
> (Ihre Größe ist so etwas wie der  erreichter Wohlstand der Mutter.
> Verglichen mit uns, ist es dem Nachwuchs zunächst eine gute Ausbildung und dann noch Geld mitzugeben)
> Die Eier sind größer, Ihr Nachwuchs ist besser abgesichert und konkurrenzstärker und er verhungert nicht gleich wenn er nicht sofort etwas selbst zu fressen findet.


Und genetisch stammen sie direkt von einem erfolgreichen Fisch ab, der hohes Wachstum und hohe Rafinesse im Vermeiden von Weggefangen werden erreicht hat und sich als einer unter sehr wenigen durchsetzen konnte, also wirklich überlebensstarke Elterntiere. 
Das gilt für Metermännchen ja gleichfalls, die notfalls kurzerhand die kleinen Konkurrenten verspeisen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

das große Hechtdamen auch gerne mal ihre Liebhaber verspeisen ist auch bekannt, somit ist der Vorteil der erfolgreichen, überlebensstarken schon wieder halbiert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das große Hechtdamen auch gerne mal ihre Liebhaber verspeisen


Die Natur sieht während der Zeit schon etliche Beißhemmungen vor, die Weiber jagen eher andere.
*Nach* dem Ablaichen ist das wie bei den Spinnentieren aber vollkommen egal! :m
Führt zu besserer Widererstarkung des Muttertieres fürs nächste mal.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Also ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen,kenne aber viele Hechtangler
die das genauso handhaben.Wenn man tatsächlich mal einen Hecht für die Pfanne mitnehmen will,kommen "Fritten" bis 60cm. nicht in Frage.
Ist einfach nicht genug dran.Geht es dann über ca.85 cm, ist das Hechtfleisch oftmals leicht trocken,also auch nicht gerade der Burner.Also erledigt sich das Thema von ganz alleine. Irgendwann ist man auch raus aus dem Alter,wo die 1,18m lange Hechtmama ausgenommen in der Badewanne liegt und Mutti und die Kidis sagen, "Papi ist der größte Angler" der Welt.

(Das wissen die auch so .)


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die besten Laichfische sind nunmal die im mittleren Größenbereich. Auch hier tickt die biologische Uhr.



Vielleicht nicht immer die besten, aber die Produktivsten. Und genau das ist wichtig, wenn eine Maßnahme den Bestand stützen soll.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Beim Hecht sehe ich das Problem, dass man in das Geschlechterverhältnis eingreifen kann. Ein oberes Maß von beispielsweise 100 oder 110 cm werden überwiegend oder nur weibliche Hechte erreichen, während die Milchner ab Erreichen des unteren Maßes zum Abschuss freigegeben sind und zeitlebens nicht herauswachsen können.
> Ein stark befischter Bestand besteht dann sehr schnell aus unnatürlich vielen und alten Weibern.



So sieht es aus.#6



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal so, was passiert in dem Fenster?
> eine Unter und eine Obergrenze wurde festgelegt.
> alles über der Untergrenze kann entnommen werden, da bleiben im Teich nur´, die die schon die Obergrenze überschritten haben, alles was nachwächst wird ab erreichen der Untergrenze eigentlich entnommen, weil R zweifelhaft ist, damit bliebt nur das im Teich was a) noch zu klein und ab Einführung des Fensters schon über der Obergrenze war und das was am Haken vorbei kommt. Na ich sehe da oben in Abhängigkeit von einéigen Faktoren nicht viel ankommen, solange ich nicht unabhängig davon gesetzlich legitimiert zurücksetzen darf.
> Die Betrachtung, dass Fische mittleren Alters, für die Nachzucht die Besseren seien halte ich für fischereiwirtschaftliche Betrachtung, was an dem Laich älterer Fsiche schlechter sein soll, k.A. über welche Qualität reden
> ...



Der gante Argumentationssenf stammt aus der Fischzucht und hat überhaupt nix mit natürlichen Bestandsschwankungen oder Bestandsverbesserungen zu tun.
Mittelgroße Fische sind halt die produktivsten. Sie brauchen, verglichen mit einem Riesenhecht, wesentlich weniger Nahrung zur Erhaltung der Lebensfunktionen und damit auch weniger um Laich zu produzieren.

Ebenso unseriös ist das Geflame über die Gene. Die Gene eines Großhechtes hat dieser schon tausendfach weitergegeben. 

Auch das Entnahmefenster an sich ist völliger Humbug. Wenn der Bestand hegerische Hilfe benötigt, dann ist eine Reduzierung der Fangquote insgesamt das Mittel der Wahl, nix anderes.
Und auch das hilft nur, wenn das Gewässer überhaupt noch die Voraussetzungen dafür bietet, dass sich der Bestand erholen kann. Gegen Uferbegradigungen, Kanalisierung, übermäßigen Karpfenbesatz, Eintrübung oder Eutrophierung und den damit eventuell einhergehenden Veränderungen der Lebensbedingungen für den Hecht hilft kein Entnahmefenster.

Ein Entnahmefenster, und das ist das einzig positive daran, hilft nur dabei gefangene Hechte wieder zurücksetzen zu können, ohne Angst vor Repressalien haben zu müssen.
Es ist im Prinzip ein per Order di Mufti verhängte C&R Pflicht.

Von mir aus, aber ohne diese verdammten Scheinargumentationen.


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn der Bestand hegerische Hilfe benötigt, dann ist eine Reduzierung der Fangquote insgesamt das Mittel der Wahl, nix anderes.




Was denkst Du was Mindestmaß und Fenster bewirken?
Zudem kommt es nicht darauf an, was wir hier im Forum meinen, sondern um das, was bei wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen herauskommt. Wenn sich das positiv auswirkt, machen wir ein Fenster. Wenn nicht, machen wir keines!
Das ist keine Meinungssache!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was denkst Du was Mindestmaß und Fenster bewirken?
> Zudem kommt es nicht darauf an, was wir hier im Forum meinen, sondern um das, was bei wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen herauskommt. Wenn sich das positiv auswirkt, machen wir ein Fenster. Wenn nicht, machen wir keines!
> Das ist keine Meinungssache!



Mindestmaß und Entnahmefenster verhindern nicht den Fang von Hechten. Daher bleibt die Mortalitätsrate stabil.
Will man einen Bestand verbessern, hilft nur eine rigorose Fangbegrenzung, alles andere ist Mumpiz. Und ein Entnahmefenster ist noch viel größerer Quatsch.
Genauso Quatscht wie einige Scheinwissenschaftliche Arbeiten darüber. Es reicht dabei nicht, solche zu lesen, sondern man muss auch immer berücksichtigen, was der jeweilige Autor damit bezweckt, siehe Arlinghaus.

Und selbstverständlich ist es bei Euch Meinngssache, nur vielleicht nicht Eure Meinung sondern eine fremde, angelesene.

Bemühe mal die Logik.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ein Entnahmfenster wird auch an vielen Gewässern ohne großen Nutzen sein.
Die Anzahl der Hechte wird sehr oft durch die Anzahl der Standplätze und nicht die der Jungfische begrenzt. 
Das Mehr an Brut durch ältere Elterntiere hat dann keinen Einfluss auf die Menge an fangbaren Hechten, der Überschuss ohne Standplatz wird durch Kannibalismus beseitigt.
Nur wenn der Bestand so stark befischt wird, dass die Menge der laichreifen Hechte nicht ausreicht, um alle Standplätze zu füllen, hilft es diese Tiere zu schützen. Das ist bei sehr stark befischten Gewässern der Fall.

An Stauseen können die Laichplätze trocken fallen, manche Gewässer haben kein Kraut oder sind monoton, ohne genügend Standplätze, andere einfach überfischt.
Das hessische Fischereigesetz weiß nicht, was am individuellen Gewässer im Argen liegt, oder ob überhaupt etwas gemacht werden muss. Deshalb hat ein festes Entnahmefenster darin auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

@Laichzeit
die letzte Passage ist zutreffend 
Ein Gesetz, egal welcher Art kann nur den Rahmen als solches liefern, jedoch nicht den Einzelfall berücksichtigen, deshalb sollte das Fischereigesetz die Möglichkeit der Schaffung von Entnahmefenstern für die Bewirtschafter regeln, darüber hinaus natürlich ein Mindestmaß und eine max. Entnahmemenge pro Tag je Angler.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ralle:
"Ebenso unseriös ist das Geflame über die Gene. Die Gene eines Großhechtes hat dieser schon tausendfach weitergegeben"

Ich weiß nicht, ist das so? das unterstellt, dass Gene unveränderlich sind. Kommt ein Großhecht mit Großhechtgenen auf die Welt ? und ändern die sich nicht ?
Kommen da nicht die Erfahrungen ( zu vermenschlicht, mir fällt aber nix anders ein) seines Überlebens und Wachsens dazu ?
Bin kein Genetiker


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein Entnahmfenster wird auch an vielen Gewässern ohne großen Nutzen sein.
> Die Anzahl der Hechte wird sehr oft durch die Anzahl der Standplätze und nicht die der Jungfische begrenzt.
> Das Mehr an Brut durch ältere Elterntiere hat dann keinen Einfluss auf die Menge an fangbaren Hechten, der Überschuss ohne Standplatz wird durch Kannibalismus beseitigt.
> Nur wenn der Bestand so stark befischt wird, dass die Menge der laichreifen Hechte nicht ausreicht, um alle Standplätze zu füllen, hilft es diese Tiere zu schützen. Das ist bei sehr stark befischten Gewässern der Fall.
> ...



 Oft werden aber mehr mögliche Standplätze als Hechte da sein.
 Weil halt Hechte von Mensch und Tier (Schwarzer Vogel) entnommen wurden.
 Oft gibt es ja ein mehrfaches an Angler, als fangreife Hechte im Gewässer.
 Ich denke es gibt in Deutschland gar nicht so viele Raubfischbestände die nicht scharf befischt werden.



 Worauf Du dich beziehst ist das man mit Besatz nicht ein mehr an Hechten erreichen kann als es das Gewässer vorgibt.


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo,

wir diskutieren doch hier auf einem Nebenkriegsschauplatz.

Wer etwas für seine Hechte tun will, kümmert sich als erstes um den Lebensraum, als zweites um die Nahrung der Hechte.

Das Zwischenmaß löst keines der Hauptprobleme des Hechtes. Wer in seinem Gewässer durch überzogenen Besatz mit Karpfen und ggf. mit Grasern, dem letzten Hornkraut-Pflänzchen den Garaus gemacht hat, braucht auch beim Thema Zwischenmaß nicht mit diskutieren, das hilft dann auch nicht mehr. Der erforderliche Seentyp heißt nicht umsonst *Hecht*-Schleien-See.

Bei der Weitergabe der Gene, kommt es nicht nur auf die Qualität an, sondern auch auf die Vielfalt. Wichtig ist, dass der Bestand viele unterschiedliche Anlagen hat. Nur so ist sichergestellt, dass der Bestand sich an Veränderungen anpassen kann. Daher muss es das Ziel sein, möglichst viele Tiere  am Laichgeschäft zu beteiligen. Kommen nur 1-2 Großhechte zur Vermehrung, haben deren Nachkommen zunächst gute Anlagen. Ob das aber auch dann noch der Fall ist, wenn die Erwärmung  weitergeht. Dann wären Tiere und  der Stamm mit einer Anlage um höhere Temperaturen zu meistern besser bedient.

Wenn der Hecht nicht reproduziert, ist schon einiges schief gegangen. Der Hecht stellt wahrlich keine überzogenen Ansprüche an sein Laichgewässer. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung  dem Hegeverpflichteten sollten die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen seine Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Ich habe bei dieser Diskussion oft den Eindruck, es geht um etwas ganz anderes.


SneeP


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir diskutieren doch hier auf einem Nebenkriegsschauplatz.
> 
> ...



Du redest von Seen die durch Karpfenbesatz quasi zerstört wurden. Dann solltest du dich wie im fall der Müritzfischer informieren für was für Gewässer das Entnahmefenster genutzt wird-dies sind mit die größten Binnenseen Deutschlands und keine kleinen Baggerlöcher die von unfähigen Vereinen jedes Frühjahr mit fangfähigen fischen vollgekippt werden, damit die zahlende Gesellschaft sich was raus angeln kann!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Du redest von Seen die durch Karpfenbesatz quasi zerstört wurden. Dann solltest du dich wie im fall der Müritzfischer informieren für was für Gewässer das Entnahmefenster genutzt wird-dies sind mit die größten Binnenseen Deutschlands und keine kleinen Baggerlöcher die von unfähigen Vereinen jedes Frühjahr mit fangfähigen fischen vollgekippt werden, damit die zahlende Gesellschaft sich was raus angeln kann!



Und du solltest mal verstehend Lesen! 
Aktuell geht es hier nicht um Meckpomm sondern um Hessen.

Was die Müritzfischer im Allgemeinen und fragwürdige Besatz-bzw. Bewirtschaftungspolitik im Speziellen betrifft-die haben da so einige Naturseen zu Karpfenpuffs degradiert die über ein einschlägiges Entnahmefenster fernab jeglicher ökologischer Sinnhaftigkeit "bewirtschaftet" werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal verstehend Lesen!
> Aktuell geht es hier nicht um Meckpomm sondern um Hessen.
> 
> Was die Müritzfischer im Allgemeinen und fragwürdige Besatz-bzw. Bewirtschaftungspolitik im Speziellen betrifft-die haben da *so einige Naturseen zu Karpfenpuffs degradiert* die über ein einschlägiges Entnahmefenster fernab jeglicher ökologischer Sinnhaftigkeit "bewirtschaftet" werden.




Ja so was gibt es hier auch...abgesegnet und erlaubt...und was ist so schlimm daran durch ein Entnahmefenster eine Angelgruppe unter Schutz zu stellen die es eigentlich vollkommen zu recht bei Raubfisch oder Friedfisch verdient hat viel mehr Rückhalt zu bekommen-nämlich die Angler die sinnvoll entnehmen und nicht alles tot schlagen!
Es wird eben so gut wie jeder Zielgruppe das entsprechende geboten, nicht immer toll für alle, aber ich glaube wenn ich sage, dass man für den Preis den man dort zahlen muss nirgends anders bessere Gewässer als Angler bekommt.
Gegenbeispiel wo ich die Qualität und die Quantität der Gewässer, plus die des LAV MV für rund 170Euro im Jahr bekomme nehme ich gerne entgegen! Dabei dann bitte die gleichen oder bessere Angelbeschränkungen, Bootsangelmöglichkeiten usw.#6

Bleibt trotzdem der gleiche Punkt, bei kleinen Gewässern wo ich quasi rüberspucken kann, ist es eben möglich alles platt zu angeln, sprich das Entnahmefenster hat keine Auswirkung, es muss eben das Gewässer schon passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



> es muss eben das Gewässer schon passen.


Was genau das ist, was auch Arlinghaus sagt....

was dann andere draus machen............................


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was genau das ist, was auch Arlinghaus sagt....
> 
> was dann andere draus machen............................




 So sieht es aus....
 Zu sagen das Entnahmefenster ist überall gut oder schlecht ist genauso ein Blödsinn, wie zu sagen die großen Hechte sind wichtig, oder eben nicht weil deren Laich schlechter ist aufgrund des Alters....
 Im Binnenland ist ein 1m langer Hecht mitunter doppelt so alt wie einer der im Bodden lebt, also ist die Größe oder das Alter völlig relativ!


----------



## PAFischer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Ich habe hier mal einige Seiten überflogen und musste feststellen, dass einige die hier am lautesten Wettern auch solche sind, die bei Ihren Fangmeldungen immer erwähnen müssen, dass Ihnen der Fisch entglitten ist, oder wieder ins Wasser gefallen ist.

Ich wäre hier bei uns in Bayern froh, wenn man so weit denken würde, dass ein Entnahmefenster etwas durchaus sinnvolles ist.

Die Hechtpopulation ist hier lange schon rel. dünn. Einen Hecht in Inn und Donau zu fangen gleicht in unseren Strecken schon einem Sechser mit Superzahl.

Worüber regt man sich denn auf? Weil man den Meterhecht unbedingt abschlagen muss um Ihn all seinen Spezies zu zeigen?

Mir wäre es wesentlich lieber generell wieder mehr Hecht fangen zu können, als den einen Glückshecht unbedingt mitnehmen zu müssen.
In anderen Ländern ist ein Entnahmefenster lange die Regel und hier zeigt jeder darauf wenn es um angelfreundliche Regelungen geht. Wenn es aber um die eigenen Gewässer geht, kommt plötzlich der Neid auf, weil jeder fälschlicherweise denkt, dass die Fische Ihm alleine gehören.

Was wäre denn die andere Alternative? Schonmaß auf 1m? Raubfischverbot?
Bei Karpfenanglern gibt es sowas wie ein inoffizielles Entnahmefenster doch schon ewig. Wehe jemand nimmt hier ein Kapitales Tier mit.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich wäre hier bei uns in Bayern froh, wenn man so weit denken würde, dass ein Entnahmefenster etwas durchaus sinnvolles ist.
> 
> Die Hechtpopulation ist hier lange schon rel. dünn. Einen Hecht in Inn und Donau zu fangen gleicht in unseren Strecken schon einem Sechser mit Superzahl.


 
 Die großen Flüssen werden von Ihrem Eigentümer halt mit recht als Bundeswasserstraßen bezeichnet.|kopfkrat
 Was für ein Wunder wenn dort heimische Tiere und Lebensgemeinschaften kaum noch zurecht kommen.

 Vor einiger Zeit lauschte ich einem Vortrag über die Auswirkungen der Grundel-arten im Rhein.
 Vorgestellt wurden auch die Ergebnisse von Fressverhalten heimischer Raubfische von Grundeln.

 Der Witz war, das der heimische Hecht dort gar nicht mehr erwähnt wurde.
 Es ging um Barsch und die eingebürgerten Zander, Welse und Rapfen, welche nun als heimische bezeichnet wurden.  

 Der heimische Raubfisch Nr.1 scheint also auch dort kaum noch einer Betrachtung wert zu sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo PAFischer




PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich wäre hier bei uns in Bayern froh, wenn man so weit denken würde, dass ein Entnahmefenster etwas durchaus sinnvolles ist.
> 
> Die Hechtpopulation ist hier lange schon rel. dünn. Einen Hecht in Inn und Donau zu fangen gleicht in unseren Strecken schon einem Sechser mit Superzahl.
> 
> .



Ja ist den das eurem Verein abgelehnt worden? Wir bei uns haben vor ein paar Jahren so ein Zwischenschonmaß beantragt. Allerdings für Forellen und das ist so genehmigt worden. Wer´s dann nicht durchgehalten hat, das waren die Vereinsmitglieder. Jetzt sind wir wieder bei der herkömmlichen Regel.

Besprich das Thema doch mal intern im Verein. Frag den Gewässerwart, ob er Deine Meinung teilt, dass in Donau und Inn (=Barbenregion?) anteilmäßig zu wenig Hechte sind. Ich glaub das nicht. Vermute eher, dass zu viele Forellen für die Barbenregion drin sind.
Aber besprich es einfach. Und wenn ihr vereinsintern euch einig seit, dann ladet einfach den Fischereifachberater ein und erklärt ihm anhand der Fakten, dass ihr für den Hecht geänderte Schonmaße haben wollt. 
Bei uns hat das so funktioniert, weil die Fakten überzeugen konnten. Aber die Fakten müssen halt passen (und sich bei einer professionellen Probebefischung durch die Fischfachberatung bestätigen).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle:
> "Ebenso unseriös ist das Geflame über die Gene. Die Gene eines Großhechtes hat dieser schon tausendfach weitergegeben"
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ist das so? das unterstellt, dass Gene unveränderlich sind. Kommt ein Großhecht mit Großhechtgenen auf die Welt ? und ändern die sich nicht ?
> ...



Nein, "erlerntes" wird nicht genetisch abgespeichert. Wohl aber spezielle Verhaltensmuster, sofern genetisch bedingt. Und wenn die wiederum eine bessere Anpassung an einen Lebensraum bedeuten, werden sich die Individuen mit diesen Genen erfolgreicher fortpflanzen. 
Entscheidend aber ist, wie Sneep sehr richtig schrieb, die Mischung. Immer die gleichen Gene kann im Extremfall zu einem völligen Zusammenbruch einer Art führen, weil diese nicht oder schlecht an veränderte Bedingungen angepasst ist.
Die Gene eines Althechtes hat dieser schon an tausende Nachkommen weitergegeben. Im günstigsten Fall halt gemeinsam mit den Genen diverser "erfolgreicher" Hechtmännchen. 
Theoretisch ist es sogar möglich, dass die "wertvollsten" Gene genau in den Fischgrößen liegen, die innerhalb eines Entnahmefensters liegen und somit besonders stark entnommen werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Schon erstaunlich, wenn der naturnahe Zustand mit Großhechten, zur Gefahr der genetischen Vielfallt zu werden scheint.|rolleyes

Das Mindestmaß ist eine Notlösung um wenigstens ausreichend Laichfische eines Jahrganges zu erhalten.

Ein Fenster ist lediglich eine mögliche weitere Verbesserung.
Das Fenster bezieht die Eignung der Fische ein und erhält sie auch länger. Möglicherweise sind die Nachkommen auch fitter, aber weniger wegen Ihrer guten Genetik, sondern weil sie schlicht und einfach größer sind.

Das die C&R Angler sich von so einem Fenster viel versprechen, ist der Grund warum viele es schon vorab ablehnen.

Besatz ist halt immer schlechter als sich über den Erhalt von genügend Laichtieren Gedanken zu machen.
Besatzfische sind nebenbei oft die Nachzuchten aus einzelnen Elterntieren, also nix mit genetischer Vielfalt und oft ohne Anpassung oder Eignung für das Zielgewässer.


----------



## fischbär (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Zustimmung!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wenn der naturnahe Zustand mit Großhechten, zur Gefahr der genetischen Vielfallt zu werden scheint.|rolleyes
> 
> Das Mindestmaß ist eine Notlösung um wenigstens ausreichend Laichfische eines Jahrganges zu erhalten.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist Besatz schlechter, als der Erhalt einer ausreichenden Anzahl an Laichfischen. Das steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.

Die zu stellenden Fragen sind doch ganz andere.

1.) Aus welchem Grund ist der Bestand geeigneter Laichfische zu niedrig.

2.) Ist der aktuelle Zustand des Gewässers (Habitat, Laichmöglichkeiten, Wasserqualität, Nahrungsvorkommen etc.) überhaupt geeignet, einen Bestand zu erhalten/verbessern?

Nur wenn die Antwort auf Frage 1 eine regulierbare, und nicht mit dem Zustand des Gewässers im Zusammenhang stehende ist, kann man wirkungsvoll eingreifen.

Lautet die Antwort auf Frage 2 "Nein", ist der Keks sowieso gegessen.

Eine regulierbare Antwort auf Frage 1 kann nur sein:

1.) Ein temporärer Einbruch der Population in Folge äußerer, nicht nachhaltiger, Einflüsse, z.B. Überschwemmung, Vergiftung, Krankheit etc.

2.) Eine zu starke Entnahme

In beiden Fällen macht ein Entnahmefenster keinen Sinn, sondern da hilft nur eine Fangbegrenzung. Sprich die Reduzierung der Entnahme *aller* laichfähigen Fische.

Die natürliche Alterspyramide bedingt nun mal, dass die Großen an der Spitze die mit Abstand geringste Individuenzahl haben. Das gefällt den meisten Anglern natürlich nicht, denn man will ja den "Großen" fangen. Und das mit möglichst hoher Fanggarantie.
*Das* ist das eigentliche Ziel eines Entnahmefensters.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Besatz schlechter, als der Erhalt einer ausreichenden Anzahl an Laichfischen. Das steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.
> 
> Die zu stellenden Fragen sind doch ganz andere.
> 
> ...


 
 Möglich das Letzteres für Einige .der eigentliche Grund ist.
 Wobei es dann halt lediglich eine andere Betrachtung der Nutzung von Natur ist, wo eben Angeln nicht vorrangig Nahrungsgewinnung ist.

 Nur eins sollte klar sein,, ein Fenstermaß vermehrt nicht die Anzahl der Großhechte unnatürlich, im Gegenteil, sie erhält sie lediglich naturnah.
 Es ist das Mindestmaß was die Gefahr birgt, die Alters und Größenpyramide  im oberen Bereich unnatürlich zu verändern.

 Der Nachteil ist eher das die nutzbare nachwachsende Fischmenge als Ertrag sinken kann, wenn plötzlich viele schlechtwachsende Großfische dann den geschützten Bereich erreicht haben.
 (Das das nicht so sein muss,  ist Thema der derzeitigen Vorträge von R. Arlinghaus.
 Wobei es da auch um die Zufriedenheit der verschiedenen Angler geht)

 Aber das ist Ertragsdenken der Fischerei und kann über die Lage der Fenster gesteuert werden.

 Wobei sicher auch der Tierschutz Probleme mit dem unnötigen Beifang geschützter Fische hat, also ein Feind solcher Fenster ist.
 Immer öfter wird ja gar das Erweitern der gesetzlichen "Mindest"....Mindestmaße, als kritisch gesehen.
 Weil immer mehr denken, das das Beachten regionale Erweiterungen ja eigentlich, schon ein fast ein "verbotenes zurücksetzen sei.
 Das ist todtraurig, weil dann nicht verstanden wurde das Mindestmaße und erweiterte Mindestmaße nötig sind und der Angler das dann immer noch , nur als das Mindestmaß zu betrachten hat.
 Wobei ein Zurücksetzen fast überall erlaubt ist, nur eben nicht das gezielte Angeln auf Fische die geschützt sind oder gar nicht entnommen werden.
 Echt schräg wird es dann wenn nun erste  Gesetzgeber meinten, nur weil er C&R unterbinden möchten, nun die Entnahme aller nicht geschützten Fische vorschreibt.



 Unter Punkt 2 nimmst Du eine zu starke Entnahme an.
 Eine zu starke Entnahme, als das die Art gefährdet wird oder eine zu starke Entnahme als das die Art Ihre Aufgaben im Gewässer noch Nachkommen kann?



 Nun ja, ich halte alles für besser was dem Bestand, der Natur und den Anglern im Einklang verbessert.
 Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch völlige Fangverbote oder die Anzahl der Nutzer durchsetzen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Letztendlich ist es doch so, dass im dicht besiedelten Deutschland 500 Angler einen gut begehbaren 30ha Baggersee befischen, der evtl. nur einige wenige Quadratmeter Fischschongebiete ausweist.
Zumindest in NRW ist das oft der Fall. Zudem kostet so ein Loch auch gerne deutlich mehr als 10.000€/Jahr an Pacht.

Wenn man jetzt einen Ertrag von 20kg/ha (600kg/30ha) unterstellt und davon 10% Räuber (Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Aal, Wels) bleiben noch 60kg Raubfisch. 

Wenn davon 60kg Hecht wären und ein mittlerer Hecht von 70cm mit 3 kg angenommen wird, könnten von den 500 Mitgliedern 20 Hechte nachhaltig entnommen werden.
(20 Hechte bei 10.000€ Pacht. Selbst wenn die Ertragsrate doppelt oder dreimal so hoch ist, gibt das eine irre Rechnung).
Der Kormoran taucht in dieser Rechnung noch gar nicht auf.

Damit hätten Hechte kaum eine Chance, gute Bestände zu bilden und auch mal alt zu werden.  Daher ist das Entnahmefenster oft sinnvoll, auch wenns als C&R gebrandmarkt wird.

Eigentlich müssten nach Entnahme des Ertrags die Angler das Wasser verlassen, wie es sich die Peta/ Nabu Leute gerne wünschen würden.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Hallo rheinfischer70,

wie ich im Beitrag 486 erwähnte haben wir u.A. so einen 30 Hektar Baggersee. Dort wurden 10 Jahre lang ohne jeglichen Besatz jedes Jahr zwischen 120 und 150 Hechte gefangen. Durchschnittsgewicht ca. 2,5 Kilogramm, ergibt also einen Ertrag von 300 - 375 Kilo Hecht pro Jahr.
daraus schließe ich, daß wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht gut zusagt er dort in keiner Weise im Bestand gefährdet ist.
Dies deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen an unseren anderen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern, welche meist gute bis sehr gute Hechtbestände aufweisen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten nach Entnahme des Ertrags die Angler das Wasser verlassen, wie es sich die Peta/ Nabu Leute gerne wünschen würden.



Was hat denn das bitte mit PETA/NABU zu tun? 

Nachhaltige Fischerei bedeutet im hegerischen Sinn, dass der natürlich heranwachsende Überschuss geerntet wird. Das ist/sollte sein, Grundlage der fischereilichen Hege.

Wird mehr herausgefangen, geht das zu Lasten der gesamten Population. Mit oder ohne Entnahmefenster.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Echt schräg wird es dann wenn nun erste  Gesetzgeber meinten, nur weil er C&R unterbinden möchten, nun die Entnahme aller nicht geschützten Fische vorschreibt.
> 
> Volle Zustimmung, aber hier nicht Thema.
> 
> ...



Wird mehr herausgefangen als nachwachsen kann, hilft nur eine Reduzierung der Fangmenge. Entweder pro Kopf oder durch Beschränkung der Anglerzahl. Ein Entnahmefenster hilft da nicht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Die Fangbegrenzungen funktionieren nicht, da das nicht kontrolliert werden kann. Weniger Angler bedeuten bei den irren Pachtpreisen unbezahlbares Angeln. Positiv wäre, dass die Pachtpreise irgendwann vielleicht wieder dem realen Ertrag angenähert werden.

Aber so bleibt nur das Entnahmefenster um die Entnahme kontrollierbar zu begrenzen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Fangbegrenzungen funktionieren nicht, da das nicht kontrolliert werden kann.
> 
> Aber so bleibt nur das Entnahmefenster um die Entnahme kontrollierbar zu begrenzen.



Wenn alle Fische größenmäßig im Entnahmefenster liegen, kann ich mitnehmen, soviel ich will.
Egal, welche Maßnahme: "Kontrollierbar begrenzen" ist leider nicht.
Oder willst Du hinter jedem Busch freiwillige Aufpasser plazieren? Oder das Fischwasser komplett videoüberwachen?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*

Da gebe ich dir recht. Bei uns ist leider das Entnahmefenster gescheitert, da viele Angler nicht eingesehen haben, dass der kapitale Hecht zurück ins Wasser muss. Wenns keiner sieht, wars das mit dem Hecht und dem Entnahmefenster.

Soviel kann gar nicht kontrolliert werden, obwohl die Angler auf sich selbst aufpassen. Wer aber kann aus der Ferne sagen, ob der Hecht 75cm oder 85cm war. Und wenn der Fisch sofort eingetütet und filetiert wird, hat sich die evtl. Kontrolle schon fast von selbst erledigt.


----------



## PAFischer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Entnahmefenster für Hechte*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das die C&R Angler sich von so einem Fenster viel versprechen, ist der Grund warum viele es schon vorab ablehnen.




Da kann ich ein Lied von singen.

Ich habe das mal im Verein angesprochen und wurde gleich als Trophäenangler bezeichnet und es wäre Mumpitz, dass große Fische gute Laicher sind. 

Es gäbe schon ein paar die das unterstützen, aber die meisten sehen sich wohl um Ihren Fang betrogen und manche sind sowieso dem Landesverband Bayern hörig und alles muss mitgenommen werden. Bis hier ein Umdenken stattfindet, muss wohl noch ein Generationswechsel stattfinden.
Sehr schade, vor allem für den Hecht


----------

